# Due mesi fa scopro che mi tradiva. Lasciata, ma la amo ...



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao a tutti,
Sono nuova e volevo proporre anche a voi la mia storia - non so più dove sbattere la testa e vedo che siete tutti molto articolati e maturi, spero in un buon consiglio!Ho 26 anni e sono in carrozzina, la mia storia è durata 4 anni con una ragazza che all'epoca aveva 17 anni e oggi ne ha 21. Amica di una mia amica di internet, si è innamorata di me leggendo i miei racconti, abbiamo chiacchierato meravigliosamente per mesi, e io, ignara e senza malizia, la invito a casa mia e finiamo a fare l'amore. Ci innamoriamo pazzamente. Sua madre non la prende bene, all'inizio, ma poi mi conosce e impara a fidarsi. Lei è sempre molto chiusa e insicura: nonostante stiamo benissimo quando stiamo insieme, farle prendere il treno è uno strazio ed è fonte di litigate. Dopo due anni, mntre io ero sotto tesi, mi dice che non ce la fa e mi lascia per telefono. Per un mese taglio i contatti, ma a Natale mi manda gli auguri, ricominciamo a sentirci, e a marzo siamo di nuovo insieme. Io l'ho sempre supportata e sostenuta, nonché aiutata con gioia ogni volta che ha avuto bisogno, perché è una persona diversa dalle altre. Ogni volta che l'ho vicina mi sento l'anima che trabocca, vorrei raccogliermela nel palmo della mano cme il primo giorno. Il sesso è fantastico e io da parte sua lo sento, l'amore.
Per la Magistrale decido di avvicinarmi e cambio città: riusciamo a vederci nei weekend e certe volte quando lei ha lezione all'università. Ha sempre un carattere difficile e fatica a fare amicizia, a fare viaggi con me, e a vedermi più dello stretto necessario, nonostante ci sentiamo sempre, anche se il sesso rimane splendido, e lei fantastica con me. Certe volte mi fa imbestialire, perché ogni uomo che le fa un complimento è subito oggetto della sua xontentezza: ogni volta che un ragazzo per stradale fa un complimento, lei viene a riferirmelo tutta contenta, senza capire perché iomi arrabbi. Quando l'istruttore di scuola guida comincia a dare il galante, lei me lo viene a dire quasi contenta dei complimenti che le fa. La litigata è furiosa. A marzo le viebe disgnosticato un disturbo dell'umore, per il quale comincia a prendere un antidepressivo. Comincia ad aprirsi e a farsi degli amici, fra cui un ragazzo molto chiuso. Mi dice che le pillole le fano calare la libido, il sesso fra noi è sempre stato magnifico, ma io le dico che se è felice possiamo non farlo. e non glieme chiedo più, dato che lei mi dice che non è colpa mia. Io sono felice per lei, contenta che abbia amici... Lo scorso anno viene addirittura al mare con me a casa deimiei, nonostante la vacanza sia un fiasco, e a giugno di quest'anno a un matrimonio, anche se insiene facciamo una vita un po' sedentaria, il che mi fa soffrire. A luglio le propongo di fare un viaggio con me a Torino, ma lei mi dice che cn la carrozzina gli ostacoli le impediscono di godersi il viaggio. Mi spzza il cuore e non capisce perché. Le cose peggiorano ad agosto di quest'anno: insiste ad andare in vacanza col padre che odia, e non con me, ma mi chiama, dice che il padre la tratta male e che vorrebbe fare l'amore con me. Io esplodo. A vent'anni, in vacanza con tuo padre che ti tratta male sì, e con me no? Oltretutto, viene in vacanza con la madre qui vicino ma si rifiutano di venirci a trovare. Facciamo comunque pace, a fine settembre rilitighiamo per la questione viaggi, e sentirmi dire che dovrei avere riguardo per lei, perché fa fatica, mi spezza il cuore. Fra un impegno e un altro, si fa sentire meno, c'è sempre un moivo per non vedermi, mi racconta del ragazzo chiuso dell'università, io continuo a impormi di non essere gelosa, perché non ha mai avuto amici. A fine ottobre, dopo un sabato saltato mi dice che verrà lunedì. Io mi illudo che avrebbe dormito, ma lei mi dice che non è obbligata, anche se stiamo insieme. Da lì, una serie di litigi continui. Io sono di nuovo sotto tesi e smetto di mangiare e dormire. Lei mi parla meno e mi sorge il dubbio che vada con questo ragazzo di cui comincia a parlarmi a raffica, sempre, ma una volta voleva anche farmelo conoscere, possibile che faccia una cosa del genere? Mi sento orrenda e non voglio farmi filmini. E' sempre stata una persona schietta e sincera, abbiamo sempre avuto livelli di confidenza e intimità mai visti, pensavo avessimo un legame diverso dalle altre persone. L'11 di novembre, mentre siamo al cinema, dopo aver fatto l'amore (!!!) e mangiato la pizza, le arrivano dei messaggi mentre siede di fianco a me. Io per caso butto l'occhio, io che mai le ho preso il cellulare,e il collega le sta chiedendo se viene a farle compagnia per sesso e massaggi. Lei gli risponde che quella sera non può, ma le piacerebbe molto. Io ho un attacco di panico nel cinema. Scappo in bagno e lei non capisce. Mi raggiunge, la faccio confessare e lei mi dice che si, ci è andata a letto un paio di volte di recente, ma non le è piaciuto per nulla: l'ha fatto d'istinto, perché la opprimevo, voleva provare qualcosa di diverso e con le medicine non sente nulla. Che non ci sarebbe andata se non avessimo litigato in quei giorni (quindi è colpa mia? E che oppressione è chiedere di vedersi piùdi un we a settimana dopo 4 anni, o di farsi un viaggio?). Bugia: se ci è tornata, le dico, vuol dire che le è piaciuto. Mi chiede di andare a parlare in un bar, ma io le intimo di sparire, e lei subito chiama la mamma per farsi venire a prendere. Oltretutto so che il collega lo aveva invitato a casa sua ad agosto, ergo secondo me hanno cominciato allora, perché da agosto non mi ha più chiesto di fare l'amore. Le chiedo se è innamorata di lui, e lei no, non gliene frega nulla, è solo un amico, altrimenti mi avrebbe nascosto la sua esistenza. Le faccio notare la parata di culo. Lei dice che è confusa, che è ancora innamorata di me, che non voleva dirmelo per non spezzarmi il cuore, e io le rispondo che finché non prendeva le medicine le sono andata bene, adesso che non le serve più l'appoggio, ciao. Lei rispopnde che non è vero, che il sentimento che ha provato per me mai per nessuna persona, che mi ha davvero amata, che preferisce mille volte venire a letto con me, ma che i sentimenti sono diversi da quattro anni fa: non riesce a immaginare la sua vita senza di me, che sono la sua compagna di vita, che è come se fossimo sposate, che non sa come darmi quello che voglio da questa relazione. Io le do della gran puttana, dell'egoista, le dico che si preoccupa solo dell'altrui stima senza guadagnarsela, che dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato insieme non meritavo nemmeno una misura di onestà e di rispetto, che quella sera è venuta a letto con me senza problemi (e vi censuro le parole esatte), che per lei avrei dato il sangue, e che lei non lo ha voluto, non l'avessi mai toccata, quattro anni prima. Appena dico così, comincia a piangere anche lei, mi chiede perdono in ginocchio, perché è una persona di merda. Io le dico per favore di alzarsi da terra, lei mi richiede se prima o poi, più in là, la potrò perdonare... io divento una belva, a lei vanno bene i complimenti di tutti gli uomini che le danno attenzione, ed è andato col primo disponibile (e lei a difenerlo pure, dicendomi che non era il primo disponibile: le rispondo peggio, il primo disponibile che le è piaciuto!) La accompagno giù dalla mamma (che saluto, rispondendo seccamente ai suoi tentativi di difendere la figlia. Ovviamente, la mamma, che mi ha trttata sempre come un'amica, sapeva tutto da un bel po'...) Restano a guardarmi con le portiere aperte per un po' e addirittura lei mi dice che prendo freddo... e io le dico che fino ad adesso non si è preoccupata, ora che cazzo gliene frega? Se ne vanno. Mezzora dopo, distrutta, la richiamo da casa di una mia amica. Mi ricordo del messaggio di lui sui massaggi... le faccio notare che almeno poteva avere il pudore di non scrivergli davanti a me ("ma è un mio amico, non sapevo mi avrebbe chiesto del sesso!", mi risponde!!), le chiedo se si facesse le coccole con lui come con me... e lei mi risponde che lui è un diversivo. Come si fa, le chiedo, a dire a qualcuno di essere la sua compagna di vita mentre dici una cosa del genere? Mi dice che ha cercato di farla funzionare, la nostra relazione... e io le faccio notare che le gambe me le ha aperte, questa sera. E lei che non voleva che lo facessi, che non le è piaciuto. Perdo completamente le staffe. Forse non voleva, le dico, forse si vergognava, ma tanto io non sapevo nulla, perché non farmelo fare, se proprio insistevo? Le dico che invece le è proprio piaciuto, e che, carina com'è, uno che se la scopa se lo trova, ma che resterà sola appena lui scopre che persona è. Le chiedo quando me lo avrebbe detto e lei mi dice "sabato prossimo ti avrei lasciata, ma senza dirti di lui"... le rido in faccia. "Certo, così perdevi il punto di riferimento". Mi viene chiuso il telefono in faccia.
Io, distrutta, comincio ad avere attacchi di ansia e di panico nei giorni seguenti: un mese prima ho dormito a casa sua, due giorni prima di questo fattaccio mi diceva, nella stessa frase, litigando, arrabbiata perché l'avevo ignorata durante il giorno, che non ce la faceva più, che nella vita si cambia, si cresce, che noi ci eravamo scelte, che stava con me da quando aveva diciassette anni, che sabato sarebbe venuta per parlare con me del viaggio da farsi e che tutto si sarebbe aggiustato. Mi sento uno schifo. Torno dai miei e dieci giorni dopo decido di mandarle un messaggio per chiederle chiarimenti. Lei mi risponde "Mi dispiace, che altro c'è da chiarire. Ora non me la sento, mi dispiace tanto."
Non l'ho più contattata. Il 1 dicembre mi arriva un messaggio della mamma, che mi chiede se può avere il mio IBAN per ridarmi dei soldi (glieli vevo prestati per aiutarla con l'università ed era un po' che volevano ridarmeli. Io, ingenua, avevo pure detto 'tranquille, mica siete estranee!'). Io non le rispondo: della correttezza a posteriori, per intermediari, me ne faccio poco. La cancello da Facebook insieme ai suoi parenti (la sua famiglia mi aveva accolta a braccia aperte), ma ahimé, ogni tanto controllo se ha altri amici e vedo che aggiunge sempre gente nuova. Non ha tolto i miei parenti, però, e non li ha filtrati. A dicembre, per la prima volta spunta una foto di lei truccata su facebook, e giorni dopo altre foto sue, lei che non ha mai voluto farsene. Scopro pure che nel frattempo ha dato un esame col massimo dei voti e che ha aggiunto, dopo Capodanno, quei colleghi che mi diceva fossero simpatici ma ignoranti... Quella sera mi chiedeva perdono piangendo, ma da allora sono passati due mesi, e non l'ho più risentita, dopo tutti questi anni in cui pensavo a lei come la mia compagna di vita, ma per davvero. Ci sono tante cose che non ha visto, o forse ha finto di non vedere. Ho scritto e stracciato un sacco di lettere, ma non sono io ad essere nel torto. Se mi avesse voluta, e se avesse voluto davvero il mio perdono, mi avrebbe già cercata. La psicologa mi ha aiutata un po' a sfogarmi, ma io ho questo dolore incessante al petto e non riesco a smettere di pensare a lei, che negli ultimi due mesi di relazione sembra aver cambiato personalità e addirittura modo di parlare... ho sempre avuto il sospetto che abbia assorbito i modi di parlare del suo collega. Mi manca da impazzire, mi fa malissimo vedere a spizzichi e bocconi che senza di me sta benissimo, altro che bottone, e combatto tutto il giorno con la voglia di scriverle una lettera, di chiamarla, di farmi riavere delle mie cose per poterla vedere, ma poi ripeto a me stessa che non posso, che non devo essere debole, che non sono colpevole di nulla... addirittura, parlando della ex del suo collega, lei la derideva di come, due mesi dopo, avesse provato a mandare una lettera... non so più cosa fare del mio cuore. Vorrei chiederle se dopo esserle stata accanto anche nei momenti in cui era in grave difficoltà io sono meno importante di uno che la prende per il culo a lezione... Vorrei scriverle di come il mio tentativo di chiederle di fare i viaggi fosse un tentativo di fare l'amore in un altro posto, per recuperare l'intimità, per mostrarle che la carrozzina non fosse un problema... Vorrei scriverle di come conoscessi a memoria il bugiardino delle sue medicine, di come morissi dalla voglia di fare l'amore... quella sera mi ha raccontato pure una bella storiella per sondare il terreno: "Sai, il mio amico mi raccontava di questi due suoi amici che si sono lasciati perché uno voleva scopare sempre e l'altro non riusciva a stargli dietro... da qundo sono amici, si fanno i viaggi, e ogni tanto scopano!". Se era il sesso che voleva da me, perché non chiedermelo? Perché pararsi il culo con le medicine, mentre intanto la verità è che hai già preso da qualcun altro? Non posso scriverglielo, non voglio fare la ex patetica di cui probabilmente ride col tizio (con cui forse sta insieme?). La cosa ridicola è che la amo ancora, ma lei il fantomatico perdono che voleva quella sera non me lo ha mai più chiesto, silenzio di tomba. Io mi sto macerando e non so più che fare. Dovrei volere il distacco, ma non lo voglio... Mesi fa mi diceva "è come se stessi vivendo una seconda adolescenza" e io, mio malgrado, non riesco a smettere di sperare che, anche se adesso è tutta contenta, si penta e si accorga più in là della persona che ha perduto, nonostante tutte le cattiverie (meritate, fra l'altro) che posso averle detto quella sera. Ma adesso ha i suoi amici, il tizio che se la scopa che è maschio, normodotato e che è pure suo collega all'università, e mi dispero pensando che figurati se poi debbotto mi ripensa: se mi avesse ripensato, lo avrebbe già fatto. E sì, lo so che dovrei riprendermi la mia vita in mano e distrarmi... pensavo fosse una crisi passeggera, anche se nell'ultimo mese che siamo state insieme mi trattava molto male. Pubblicava link su Facebook per attirare la mia attenzione, ma non mi rivolgeva la parola.  Una settimana prima chiede l'amicizia a mia madre per vedere delle mie foto, e mia madre l'aveva preso per una sorta di avvicinamento, per poi rimanerci male. Mi proponeva di venire a casa, mi dava buca e, davanti alla mia rabbia, mi diceva 'non basta l'intenzione?' e io mi irrigidivo sempre di più. Ogni volta che cercavo di parlare, mi faceva muro e mi diceva 'ho la mia vita', che tradotto col senno di poi era 'lasciami scopare chi voglio e non rompere'. Mi ripeto che scriverle dopo due mesi è tardi, che forse dovevo farlo subito, che forse quella sera avrei dovuto evitare di richiamarla per infierire, ma cosa dovevo fare? Restare calma e perdonarla? Come potevo? Niente auguri di Natale, stavolta: dopo quel "ma ora non me la sento", il nulla. Io alterno il dolore al petto al senso di vuoto, penso a questa persona che, da ricca dentro, e che della carrozzina se ne fregava, è diventata una ragazzina di quindici anni, sempre a messaggiare col telefono in mano. Mi chiedo se è possibile che si penta, che la "seconda adolescenza" passi e che torni, perché forse due mesi sono pochi, o se forse il cazzo le piacesse molto di più di quanto le piacessi io, e figurati se magari, pur rendendosi conto, torna indietro... Che fare? Voi cosa mi consigliate? Che fareste al mio posto? Mi è sempre sembrato avessimo un legame autentico, pur fra alti e bassi. Ormai sono una larva, oscillo tutto il giorno fra "se avesse voluto il mio perdono me lo avrebbe già chiesto" a "forse si vergogna troppo pur volendo, dato che anche quando ci siamo rimesse insieme la codardia c'era" a "se torna torna da sola, non posso forzare i sentimenti di nessuno, e se si accorge che con me stava bene non sono io a doverglielo dire, perché mi ha trattata di pezza" a "molto probabilmente sono acqua passata, al 90% nemmeno mi pensa". Avrei un pretesto per rivederla, ma ho paura di un ulteriore rifiuto, considerato poi che la parte lesa sono io, anche se mi pento di non averle lasciato spiragli, e non so come togliermi questo peso, questo dubbio. Magari a scriverle la lusingo pure e le faccio capire, nell'ipotesi che le interessi, che ha potere su di me. E lo so che chi non ci ama non ci merita, ma questo non mi consola. Ho fatto bene a non contattarla più? Faccio bene a continuare a non farlo? Può servire a qualcosa?


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Aggiungo che per scriverle "vieni a farmi compagnia" alle 8 di sera, lei andasse da lui addirittura in macchina, invece con me si lamentava di fare tre quarti d'ora di treno... questa cosa mi ha veramente uccisa.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Aggiungo che per scriverle "vieni a farmi compagnia" alle 8 di sera, lei andasse da lui addirittura in macchina, invece con me si lamentava di fare tre quarti d'ora di treno... questa cosa mi ha veramente uccisa.


Ciao e benvenuti qui...intanto un abbraccio per accoglierti 
Ho letto tutto...hai ragione chi non ti ama non ti merita 
So che è doloroso ma credo tu sia forte abbastanza per superare


----------



## Skorpio (10 Gennaio 2017)

*...*

Ciao [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] leggo con calma più tardi, perché è assai lunga, intanto benvenuta!


----------



## Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2017)

Benvenuta [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]. 

Non ho letto tutto ma abbastanza per capire che la vostra storia è giunta in quel punto in cui c'è una persona che soffre  (tu) e una che alla fine cerca di tenerti buona, ma che ha bisogno di guardarè fuori dalla finestra e provare altri gusti, farsi nuove esperienze.
Non puoi fermarla purtroppo. Sarà come lottare coi mulini a vento e servirà solo a farti soffrire di più.
Lasciala andare. Probabilmente lei cercherà di non pederti, ma non nel senso che tu vorresti però. E se vuoi ritrovare un po' di serenità devi allontanarla da te. 
È dura..ma è  così.  La fine di qualcosa è sempre l'inizio di qualcos'altro. Ma se non la fai finire non può incominciare nulla di nuovo. Un abbraccio

Hai detto che scrivi racconti. Fallo anche qui se ti fa piacere.

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (10 Gennaio 2017)

*Benvenuta*

Ciao,Nina,benvenuta.
Ho letto la tua storia e purtroppo ha lo stesso filo conduttore di tante altre,chi soffre e chi fa soffrire.
Credo che il fatto tu l'abbia richiamata per dirgliene ancora quattro,non sia stato un errore e nemmeno negargli il perdono nel momento del tuo massimo livore.
Stava a lei riprovare a muovere le acque,una volta queste si fossero calmate.
Non ho capito una cosa,lei ti ha detto che,comunque,ti avrebbe lasciato il sabato successivo?No,perché così mi sembra tu voglia qualcosa che non esiste più....


----------



## patroclo (10 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao, mi dispiace per il tuo dolore. Tu sei giovane e lei giovanissima ( ....e sembrerebbe neanche troppo equilibrata), non che i dolori dei ventenni siano meno "dolorosi" ma dall'esterno sicuramente è più facile spiegare e spiegarsi certe dinamiche legate all'immaturità e inesperienza.
Purtroppo non vedo altre strade se non allontanarsi, poi mai dire mai .... riaffrontare in futuro il vostro rapporto con una testa diversa sarà sempre possibile.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Benvenuta  [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION].
> 
> Non ho letto tutto ma abbastanza per capire che la vostra storia è giunta in quel punto in cui c'è una persona che soffre  (tu) e una che alla fine cerca di tenerti buona, ma che ha bisogno di guardarè fuori dalla finestra e provare altri gusti, farsi nuove esperienze.
> Non puoi fermarla purtroppo. Sarà come lottare coi mulini a vento e servirà solo a farti soffrire di più.
> ...


Mi aggrego a Busco [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] scrivi quanto vuoi


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2017)

io aspetto il riassunto di [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION]


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Vi ringrazio, siete molto gentili . Io continuo a sognarla di notte e di giorno piango, vorrei metterla in un angolino, ma non riesco a smettere di pensare. Sua mamma e sua nonna sembravano volermi bene come a una figlia e mi sento orfana di una famiglia, non di una sola persona. Ho fatto delle cose indicibili anche per un normodotato per lei e mi chiedo... cos'ero io? Un'amica che si scopava in attesa di trovare qualcuno che le piacesse di più? Io al suo posto se avessi voluto farmi perdonare altro che gettarmi in ginocchio in quel momento, avrei continuato a farlo anche dopo... sono due mesi che penso mille cose e non riesco a fermarmi.


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Nina,benvenuta.
> Ho letto la tua storia e purtroppo ha lo stesso filo conduttore di tante altre,chi soffre e chi fa soffrire.
> Credo che il fatto tu l'abbia richiamata per dirgliene ancora quattro,non sia stato un errore e nemmeno negargli il perdono nel momento del tuo massimo livore.
> Stava a lei riprovare a muovere le acque,una volta queste si fossero calmate.
> Non ho capito una cosa,lei ti ha detto che,comunque,ti avrebbe lasciato il sabato successivo?No,perché così mi sembra tu voglia qualcosa che non esiste più....


 È probabile che io mi faccia un sacco di illusioni, ma mi sembra una cosa assurda che ha detto nel picco del momento in cui io le ho scaricato addosso un sacco di bruttura, e non sapeva come giustificarsi... cos'hai, il timer?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio, siete molto gentili . Io continuo a sognarla di notte e di giorno piango, vorrei metterla in un angolino, ma non riesco a smettere di pensare. Sua mamma e sua nonna sembravano volermi bene come a una figlia e mi sento orfana di una famiglia, non di una sola persona. Ho fatto delle cose indicibili anche per un normodotato per lei e mi chiedo... cos'ero io? Un'amica che si scopava in attesa di trovare qualcuno che le piacesse di più? Io al suo posto se avessi voluto farmi perdonare altro che gettarmi in ginocchio in quel momento, avrei continuato a farlo anche dopo... sono due mesi che penso mille cose e non riesco a fermarmi.


Però Nina devi fermarti e pensare al tuo benessere che ora vedi lontano come un lumicino in un tunnel lunghissimo ma credo che se tu cominciassi ad elaborare la consapevolezza che questa storia d'amore si è chiusa, anche nella sofferenza troveresti una via d' uscita 
lo hai scritto  anche tu, se voleva poteva tornare a cercarti, fai così sfogati qui che siamo buoni ascoltatori  ci siamo passati in tanti in queste sofferenze coraggio


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao, mi dispiace per il tuo dolore. Tu sei giovane e lei giovanissima ( ....e sembrerebbe neanche troppo equilibrata), non che i dolori dei ventenni siano meno "dolorosi" ma dall'esterno sicuramente è più facile spiegare e spiegarsi certe dinamiche legate all'immaturità e inesperienza.
> Purtroppo non vedo altre strade se non allontanarsi, poi mai dire mai .... riaffrontare in futuro il vostro rapporto con una testa diversa sarà sempre possibile.


Grazie. Ho passato già un sacco di brutte esperienze per ragioni più "serie", nella vita, ma lei mi ha completamente rasa al suolo. Io comincio a pensare che il suo nom fosse un semplice disturbo dell'umore, ma proprio qualche roba di disturbo narcisistico e di insicurezza... da quando le medicine l'hanno resa socievole è completamente cambiata. Io la ascolterei, ma lei è proprio sparita, e di certo non avrei potuto perdonarla o ascoltarla quella sera, tremavo come una foglia e mi faceva talmente schifo il pensiero di essere andata a letto con lei un'ora prima che avevo i conati. Forse si era semplicemente stancata, da come mi trattava male ultimamente. Sono ancora allibita da come si possa trattare così qualcuno... quando sono andata a casa sua un mese prima, la mamma, che sapeva tutto, ha pure avuto il coraggio di dirmi "guarda, qui c'è sempre il tuo spazzolino, come fosse casa tua!".


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però Nina devi fermarti e pensare al tuo benessere che ora vedi lontano come un lumicino in un tunnel lunghissimo ma credo che se tu cominciassi ad elaborare la consapevolezza che questa storia d'amore si è chiusa, anche nella sofferenza troveresti una via d' uscita
> lo hai scritto  anche tu, se voleva poteva tornare a cercarti, fai così sfogati qui che siamo buoni ascoltatori  ci siamo passati in tanti in queste sofferenze coraggio


Siete fantastici, grazie . Altrove mi è stato più o meno risposto "ma hai la carrozzina, che pretendi?". Condividevo con lei il 90% dei miei interessi e ho perso la mia interlocutrice prediletta, la concentrazione, la voglia di fare: non riesco più a concentrarmi mentre leggo un libro, e mi da male anche solo l'atto di prenderne uno in mano. Era la prima volta in vita mia che mi sentivo appagata, nonostante abbia sofferto spesso per il suo carattere difficile. Anche i miei sentimenti erano cambiati, e quella sera gliel'ho detto... ma nel senso che non avevo più una sincope a guardarla negli occhi come le prime settimane. Anzi, da parte mia si era solidificato... e invece non avevo capito cosa voleva. Mi sono imposta in tutti i modi di non essere gelosa e lei ha sempre fatto tutto quello che voleva, e mi sento dire che la soffocavo perché anche io volevo che sostegno e attenzione mi tornassero indietro, una volta tanto, dopo che per tutti questi anni io ero sempre lì quando aveva bisogno, e ho sempre baciato la terra dove camminava, perché mi piaceva da morire in tutti i sensi!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Siete fantastici, grazie . Altrove mi è stato più o meno risposto "ma hai la carrozzina, che pretendi?". Condividevo con lei il 90% dei miei interessi e ho perso la mia interlocutrice prediletta, la concentrazione, la voglia di fare: non riesco più a concentrarmi mentre leggo un libro, e mi da male anche solo l'atto di prenderne uno in mano. Era la prima volta in vita mia che mi sentivo appagata, nonostante abbia sofferto spesso per il suo carattere difficile. Anche i miei sentimenti erano cambiati, e quella sera gliel'ho detto... ma nel senso che non avevo più una sincope a guardarla negli occhi come le prime settimane. Anzi, da parte mia si era solidificato... e invece non avevo capito cosa voleva. Mi sono imposta in tutti i modi di non essere gelosa e lei ha sempre fatto tutto quello che voleva, e mi sento dire che la soffocavo perché anche io volevo che sostegno e attenzione mi tornassero indietro, una volta tanto, dopo che per tutti questi anni io ero sempre lì quando aveva bisogno, e ho sempre baciato la terra dove camminava, perché mi piaceva da morire in tutti i sensi!


Intanto chi ti scrive una frase del genere sulla carrozzina è un imbecille e l'unica cosa che non ti serve è avere a che fare con una razza così purtroppo molto diffusa :facepalm:

dal tuo racconto credo che lei ti abbia amato ma ch pe questo amore sia finito da un po', avrebbe dovuto avere il coraggio di dirtelo senza ferirti nei fatti e poi nelle parole.

certo sarebbe comunque andata via da te ma tutto si sarebbe chiuso con una malinconia sana e non così devastante


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intanto chi ti scrive una frase del genere sulla carrozzina è un imbecille e l'unica cosa che non ti serve è avere a che fare con una razza così purtroppo molto diffusa :facepalm:
> 
> dal tuo racconto credo che lei ti abbia amato ma ch pe questo amore sia finito da un po', avrebbe dovuto avere il coraggio di dirtelo senza ferirti nei fatti e poi nelle parole.
> 
> certo sarebbe comunque andata via da te ma tutto si sarebbe chiuso con una malinconia sana e non così devastante


Quando mi ha detto che non voleva spezzarmi il cuore, le ho risposto che così ha fatto peggio e che avrei almeno apprezzato la sincerità, pur soffrendo. Ultimamente mi disprezzava in ogni modo, ma continuava a dirmi che mi aveva scelta, mi ha mandata veramente ai pazzi, e io stupida penso pure che si renderà conto! La mia mamma dice che probabilmente si è vergognata talmente tanto che cancellarmi del tutto è più facile, e che anche se dovesse sentire rimorso non avrà mai la faccia...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Quando mi ha detto che non voleva spezzarmi il cuore, le ho risposto che così ha fatto peggio e che avrei almeno apprezzato la sincerità, pur soffrendo. Ultimamente mi disprezzava in ogni modo, ma continuava a dirmi che mi aveva scelta, mi ha mandata veramente ai pazzi, e io stupida penso pure che si renderà conto! La mia mamma dice che probabilmente si è vergognata talmente tanto che cancellarmi del tutto è più facile, e che anche se dovesse sentire rimorso non avrà mai la faccia...


Purtroppo il disprezzo è una tecnica per distruggere l'altra persona che è diventata  ingombrante 
non so se lei si vergogni, non la conosco ma se fosse così dovrà superare da sola il senso di colpa,  se invece non ha rimorsi beh forse non ti meritava più


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Sono nuova e volevo proporre anche a voi la mia storia - non so più dove sbattere la testa e vedo che siete tutti molto articolati e maturi, spero in un buon consiglio!Ho 26 anni e sono in carrozzina, la mia storia è durata 4 anni con una ragazza che all'epoca aveva 17 anni e oggi ne ha 21. Amica di una mia amica di internet, si è innamorata di me leggendo i miei racconti, abbiamo chiacchierato meravigliosamente per mesi, e io, ignara e senza malizia, la invito a casa mia e finiamo a fare l'amore. Ci innamoriamo pazzamente. Sua madre non la prende bene, all'inizio, ma poi mi conosce e impara a fidarsi. Lei è sempre molto chiusa e insicura: nonostante stiamo benissimo quando stiamo insieme, farle prendere il treno è uno strazio ed è fonte di litigate. Dopo due anni, mntre io ero sotto tesi, mi dice che non ce la fa e mi lascia per telefono. Per un mese taglio i contatti, ma a Natale mi manda gli auguri, ricominciamo a sentirci, e a marzo siamo di nuovo insieme. Io l'ho sempre supportata e sostenuta, nonché aiutata con gioia ogni volta che ha avuto bisogno, perché è una persona diversa dalle altre. Ogni volta che l'ho vicina mi sento l'anima che trabocca, vorrei raccogliermela nel palmo della mano cme il primo giorno. Il sesso è fantastico e io da parte sua lo sento, l'amore.
> Per la Magistrale decido di avvicinarmi e cambio città: riusciamo a vederci nei weekend e certe volte quando lei ha lezione all'università. Ha sempre un carattere difficile e fatica a fare amicizia, a fare viaggi con me, e a vedermi più dello stretto necessario, nonostante ci sentiamo sempre, anche se il sesso rimane splendido, e lei fantastica con me. Certe volte mi fa imbestialire, perché ogni uomo che le fa un complimento è subito oggetto della sua xontentezza: ogni volta che un ragazzo per stradale fa un complimento, lei viene a riferirmelo tutta contenta, senza capire perché iomi arrabbi. Quando l'istruttore di scuola guida comincia a dare il galante, lei me lo viene a dire quasi contenta dei complimenti che le fa. La litigata è furiosa. A marzo le viebe disgnosticato un disturbo dell'umore, per il quale comincia a prendere un antidepressivo. Comincia ad aprirsi e a farsi degli amici, fra cui un ragazzo molto chiuso. Mi dice che le pillole le fano calare la libido, il sesso fra noi è sempre stato magnifico, ma io le dico che se è felice possiamo non farlo. e non glieme chiedo più, dato che lei mi dice che non è colpa mia. Io sono felice per lei, contenta che abbia amici... Lo scorso anno viene addirittura al mare con me a casa deimiei, nonostante la vacanza sia un fiasco, e a giugno di quest'anno a un matrimonio, anche se insiene facciamo una vita un po' sedentaria, il che mi fa soffrire. A luglio le propongo di fare un viaggio con me a Torino, ma lei mi dice che cn la carrozzina gli ostacoli le impediscono di godersi il viaggio. Mi spzza il cuore e non capisce perché. Le cose peggiorano ad agosto di quest'anno: insiste ad andare in vacanza col padre che odia, e non con me, ma mi chiama, dice che il padre la tratta male e che vorrebbe fare l'amore con me. Io esplodo. *A vent'anni, in vacanza con tuo padre che ti tratta male sì, e con me no*? Oltretutto, viene in vacanza con la madre qui vicino ma si rifiutano di venirci a trovare. Facciamo comunque pace, a fine settembre rilitighiamo per la questione viaggi, e sentirmi dire che dovrei avere riguardo per lei, perché fa fatica, mi spezza il cuore. Fra un impegno e un altro, si fa sentire meno, c'è sempre un moivo per non vedermi, mi racconta del ragazzo chiuso dell'università, io continuo a impormi di non essere gelosa, perché non ha mai avuto amici. A fine ottobre, dopo un sabato saltato mi dice che verrà lunedì. Io mi illudo che avrebbe dormito, ma lei mi dice che non è obbligata, anche se stiamo insieme. Da lì, una serie di litigi continui. Io sono di nuovo sotto tesi e smetto di mangiare e dormire. Lei mi parla meno e mi sorge il dubbio che vada con questo ragazzo di cui comincia a parlarmi a raffica, sempre, ma una volta voleva anche farmelo conoscere, possibile che faccia una cosa del genere? Mi sento orrenda e non voglio farmi filmini. E' sempre stata una persona schietta e sincera, abbiamo sempre avuto livelli di confidenza e intimità mai visti, pensavo avessimo un legame diverso dalle altre persone. L'11 di novembre, mentre siamo al cinema, dopo aver fatto l'amore (!!!) e mangiato la pizza, le arrivano dei messaggi mentre siede di fianco a me. Io per caso butto l'occhio, io che mai le ho preso il cellulare,e il collega le sta chiedendo se viene a farle compagnia per sesso e massaggi. Lei gli risponde che quella sera non può, ma le piacerebbe molto. Io ho un attacco di panico nel cinema. Scappo in bagno e lei non capisce. Mi raggiunge, la faccio confessare e lei mi dice che si, ci è andata a letto un paio di volte di recente, ma non le è piaciuto per nulla: l'ha fatto d'istinto, perché la opprimevo, voleva provare qualcosa di diverso e con le medicine non sente nulla. Che non ci sarebbe andata se non avessimo litigato in quei giorni (quindi è colpa mia? E che oppressione è chiedere di vedersi piùdi un we a settimana dopo 4 anni, o di farsi un viaggio?). Bugia: se ci è tornata, le dico, vuol dire che le è piaciuto. Mi chiede di andare a parlare in un bar, ma io le intimo di sparire, e lei subito chiama la mamma per farsi venire a prendere. Oltretutto so che il collega lo aveva invitato a casa sua ad agosto, ergo secondo me hanno cominciato allora, perché da agosto non mi ha più chiesto di fare l'amore. Le chiedo se è innamorata di lui, e lei no, non gliene frega nulla, è solo un amico, altrimenti mi avrebbe nascosto la sua esistenza. Le faccio notare la parata di culo. Lei dice che è confusa, che è ancora innamorata di me, che non voleva dirmelo per non spezzarmi il cuore, e io le rispondo che finché non prendeva le medicine le sono andata bene, adesso che non le serve più l'appoggio, ciao. Lei rispopnde che non è vero, che il sentimento che ha provato per me mai per nessuna persona, che mi ha davvero amata, che preferisce mille volte venire a letto con me, ma che i sentimenti sono diversi da quattro anni fa: non riesce a immaginare la sua vita senza di me, che sono la sua compagna di vita, che è come se fossimo sposate, che non sa come darmi quello che voglio da questa relazione. Io le do della gran puttana, dell'egoista, le dico che si preoccupa solo dell'altrui stima senza guadagnarsela, che dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato insieme non meritavo nemmeno una misura di onestà e di rispetto, che quella sera è venuta a letto con me senza problemi (e vi censuro le parole esatte), che per lei avrei dato il sangue, e che lei non lo ha voluto, non l'avessi mai toccata, quattro anni prima. Appena dico così, comincia a piangere anche lei, mi chiede perdono in ginocchio, perché è una persona di merda. Io le dico per favore di alzarsi da terra, lei mi richiede se prima o poi, più in là, la potrò perdonare... io divento una belva, a lei vanno bene i complimenti di tutti gli uomini che le danno attenzione, ed è andato col primo disponibile (e lei a difenerlo pure, dicendomi che non era il primo disponibile: le rispondo peggio, il primo disponibile che le è piaciuto!) La accompagno giù dalla mamma (che saluto, rispondendo seccamente ai suoi tentativi di difendere la figlia. Ovviamente, la mamma, che mi ha trttata sempre come un'amica, sapeva tutto da un bel po'...) Restano a guardarmi con le portiere aperte per un po' e addirittura lei mi dice che prendo freddo... e io le dico che fino ad adesso non si è preoccupata, ora che cazzo gliene frega? Se ne vanno. Mezzora dopo, distrutta, la richiamo da casa di una mia amica. Mi ricordo del messaggio di lui sui massaggi... le faccio notare che almeno poteva avere il pudore di non scrivergli davanti a me ("ma è un mio amico, non sapevo mi avrebbe chiesto del sesso!", mi risponde!!), le chiedo se si facesse le coccole con lui come con me... e lei mi risponde che lui è un diversivo. Come si fa, le chiedo, a dire a qualcuno di essere la sua compagna di vita mentre dici una cosa del genere? Mi dice che ha cercato di farla funzionare, la nostra relazione... e io le faccio notare che le gambe me le ha aperte, questa sera. E lei che non voleva che lo facessi, che non le è piaciuto. Perdo completamente le staffe. Forse non voleva, le dico, forse si vergognava, ma tanto io non sapevo nulla, perché non farmelo fare, se proprio insistevo? Le dico che invece le è proprio piaciuto, e che, carina com'è, uno che se la scopa se lo trova, ma che resterà sola appena lui scopre che persona è. Le chiedo quando me lo avrebbe detto e lei mi dice "sabato prossimo ti avrei lasciata, ma senza dirti di lui"... le rido in faccia. "Certo, così perdevi il punto di riferimento". Mi viene chiuso il telefono in faccia.
> Io, distrutta, comincio ad avere attacchi di ansia e di panico nei giorni seguenti: un mese prima ho dormito a casa sua, due giorni prima di questo fattaccio mi diceva, nella stessa frase, litigando, arrabbiata perché l'avevo ignorata durante il giorno, che non ce la faceva più, che nella vita si cambia, si cresce, che noi ci eravamo scelte, che stava con me da quando aveva diciassette anni, che sabato sarebbe venuta per parlare con me del viaggio da farsi e che tutto si sarebbe aggiustato. Mi sento uno schifo. Torno dai miei e dieci giorni dopo decido di mandarle un messaggio per chiederle chiarimenti. Lei mi risponde "Mi dispiace, che altro c'è da chiarire. Ora non me la sento, mi dispiace tanto."
> Non l'ho più contattata. Il 1 dicembre mi arriva un messaggio della mamma, che mi chiede se può avere il mio IBAN per ridarmi dei soldi (glieli vevo prestati per aiutarla con l'università ed era un po' che volevano ridarmeli. Io, ingenua, avevo pure detto 'tranquille, mica siete estranee!'). Io non le rispondo: della correttezza a posteriori, per intermediari, me ne faccio poco. La cancello da Facebook insieme ai suoi parenti (la sua famiglia mi aveva accolta a braccia aperte), ma ahimé, ogni tanto controllo se ha altri amici e vedo che aggiunge sempre gente nuova. Non ha tolto i miei parenti, però, e non li ha filtrati. A dicembre, per la prima volta spunta una foto di lei truccata su facebook, e giorni dopo altre foto sue, lei che non ha mai voluto farsene. Scopro pure che nel frattempo ha dato un esame col massimo dei voti e che ha aggiunto, dopo Capodanno, quei colleghi che mi diceva fossero simpatici ma ignoranti... Quella sera mi chiedeva perdono piangendo, ma da allora sono passati due mesi, e non l'ho più risentita, dopo tutti questi anni in cui pensavo a lei come la mia compagna di vita, ma per davvero. Ci sono tante cose che non ha visto, o forse ha finto di non vedere. Ho scritto e stracciato un sacco di lettere, ma non sono io ad essere nel torto. Se mi avesse voluta, e se avesse voluto davvero il mio perdono, mi avrebbe già cercata. La psicologa mi ha aiutata un po' a sfogarmi, ma io ho questo dolore incessante al petto e non riesco a smettere di pensare a lei, che negli ultimi due mesi di relazione sembra aver cambiato personalità e addirittura modo di parlare... ho sempre avuto il sospetto che abbia assorbito i modi di parlare del suo collega. Mi manca da impazzire, mi fa malissimo vedere a spizzichi e bocconi che senza di me sta benissimo, altro che bottone, e combatto tutto il giorno con la voglia di scriverle una lettera, di chiamarla, di farmi riavere delle mie cose per poterla vedere, ma poi ripeto a me stessa che non posso, che non devo essere debole, che non sono colpevole di nulla... addirittura, parlando della ex del suo collega, lei la derideva di come, due mesi dopo, avesse provato a mandare una lettera... non so più cosa fare del mio cuore. Vorrei chiederle se dopo esserle stata accanto anche nei momenti in cui era in grave difficoltà io sono meno importante di uno che la prende per il culo a lezione... Vorrei scriverle di come il mio tentativo di chiederle di fare i viaggi fosse un tentativo di fare l'amore in un altro posto, per recuperare l'intimità, per mostrarle che la carrozzina non fosse un problema... Vorrei scriverle di come conoscessi a memoria il bugiardino delle sue medicine, di come morissi dalla voglia di fare l'amore... quella sera mi ha raccontato pure una bella storiella per sondare il terreno: "Sai, il mio amico mi raccontava di questi due suoi amici che si sono lasciati perché uno voleva scopare sempre e l'altro non riusciva a stargli dietro... da qundo sono amici, si fanno i viaggi, e ogni tanto scopano!". Se era il sesso che voleva da me, perché non chiedermelo? Perché pararsi il culo con le medicine, mentre intanto la verità è che hai già preso da qualcun altro? Non posso scriverglielo, non voglio fare la ex patetica di cui probabilmente ride col tizio (con cui forse sta insieme?). La cosa ridicola è che la amo ancora, ma lei il fantomatico perdono che voleva quella sera non me lo ha mai più chiesto, silenzio di tomba. Io mi sto macerando e non so più che fare. Dovrei volere il distacco, ma non lo voglio... Mesi fa mi diceva "è come se stessi vivendo una seconda adolescenza" e io, mio malgrado, non riesco a smettere di sperare che, anche se adesso è tutta contenta, si penta e si accorga più in là della persona che ha perduto, nonostante tutte le cattiverie (meritate, fra l'altro) che posso averle detto quella sera. Ma adesso ha i suoi amici, il tizio che se la scopa che è maschio, normodotato e che è pure suo collega all'università, e mi dispero pensando che figurati se poi debbotto mi ripensa: se mi avesse ripensato, lo avrebbe già fatto. E sì, lo so che dovrei riprendermi la mia vita in mano e distrarmi... pensavo fosse una crisi passeggera, anche se nell'ultimo mese che siamo state insieme mi trattava molto male. Pubblicava link su Facebook per attirare la mia attenzione, ma non mi rivolgeva la parola.  Una settimana prima chiede l'amicizia a mia madre per vedere delle mie foto, e mia madre l'aveva preso per una sorta di avvicinamento, per poi rimanerci male. Mi proponeva di venire a casa, mi dava buca e, davanti alla mia rabbia, mi diceva 'non basta l'intenzione?' e io mi irrigidivo sempre di più. Ogni volta che cercavo di parlare, mi faceva muro e mi diceva 'ho la mia vita', che tradotto col senno di poi era 'lasciami scopare chi voglio e non rompere'. Mi ripeto che scriverle dopo due mesi è tardi, che forse dovevo farlo subito, che forse quella sera avrei dovuto evitare di richiamarla per infierire, ma cosa dovevo fare? Restare calma e perdonarla? Come potevo? Niente auguri di Natale, stavolta: dopo quel "ma ora non me la sento", il nulla. Io alterno il dolore al petto al senso di vuoto, penso a questa persona che, da ricca dentro, e che della carrozzina se ne fregava, è diventata una ragazzina di quindici anni, sempre a messaggiare col telefono in mano. Mi chiedo se è possibile che si penta, che la "seconda adolescenza" passi e che torni, perché forse due mesi sono pochi, o se forse il cazzo le piacesse molto di più di quanto le piacessi io, e figurati se magari, pur rendendosi conto, torna indietro... *Che fare? Voi cosa mi consigliate? Che fareste al mio posto?* Mi è sempre sembrato avessimo un legame autentico, pur fra alti e bassi. Ormai sono una larva, oscillo tutto il giorno fra "se avesse voluto il mio perdono me lo avrebbe già chiesto" a "forse si vergogna troppo pur volendo, dato che anche quando ci siamo rimesse insieme la codardia c'era" a "se torna torna da sola, non posso forzare i sentimenti di nessuno, e se si accorge che con me stava bene non sono io a doverglielo dire, perché mi ha trattata di pezza" a "molto probabilmente sono acqua passata, al 90% nemmeno mi pensa". Avrei un pretesto per rivederla, ma ho paura di un ulteriore rifiuto, considerato poi che la parte lesa sono io, anche se mi pento di non averle lasciato spiragli, e non so come togliermi questo peso, questo dubbio. Magari a scriverle la lusingo pure e le faccio capire, nell'ipotesi che le interessi, che ha potere su di me. E lo so che chi non ci ama non ci merita, ma questo non mi consola. Ho fatto bene a non contattarla più? Faccio bene a continuare a non farlo? Può servire a qualcosa?


Cara Nina,
al tuo posto soffrirei molto, come te. Vedo però con piacere - perchè è un ottimo segno - che ti interroghi con intelligenza e serietà per capire che cosa è successo e che cosa devi fare. E' un ottimo segno, perchè vuol dire che il dolore non ha spento la tua sensibilità e la tua voglia di vivere e capire.
Posso chiederti qualche chiarimento?
I genitori della tua ex amica sono divorziati? Che cosa vuol dire che "il padre la tratta male"? E' indifferente, insensibile, o che altro? Lesina i soldi alla famiglia? 
Te lo chiedo per capire meglio il voltafaccia di lei. Le medicine possono entrarci (si sente meglio, sente nuove possibilità di vita) ma forse, è più importante capire dove stava e sta il suo punto dolente. In bocca al lupo, e coraggio.


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo il disprezzo è una tecnica per distruggere l'altra persona che è diventata  ingombrante
> non so se lei si vergogni, non la conosco ma se fosse così dovrà superare da sola il senso di colpa,  se invece non ha rimorsi beh forse non ti meritava più


Non so perché, ma le vostre risposte mi conmuovono! Io sono esterrefatta, ricordo che quando mi lasciò la prima volta le scrissi una mail, la avvisai e lei mi disse che non aveva più la password... mi ha chiamata, quella volta, per dirmi che nella mail aveva paura la mandassi affanculo, e questa frase è stata ricorrente anche nelle ultime brutte settimane prima che si facesse sgamare. Non mi ha mai fatto un cazzo di ragionamento lineare da quando la conosco, credo sia per questo che sono così confusa e non voglio arrendermi all'evidenza. Lei mi diceva, giorni prima, che "questo è l'anno in cui sono diventata un essere umano" e invece secondo me è regredita...


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Cara Nina,
> al tuo posto soffrirei molto, come te. Vedo però con piacere - perchè è un ottimo segno - che ti interroghi con intelligenza e serietà per capire che cosa è successo e che cosa devi fare. E' un ottimo segno, perchè vuol dire che il dolore non ha spento la tua sensibilità e la tua voglia di vivere e capire.
> Posso chiederti qualche chiarimento?
> *I genitori della tua ex amica sono divorziati? Che cosa vuol dire che "il padre la tratta male"? E' indifferente, insensibile, o che altro? Lesina i soldi alla famiglia? *
> Te lo chiedo per capire meglio il voltafaccia di lei. Le medicine possono entrarci (si sente meglio, sente nuove possibilità di vita) ma forse, è più importante capire dove stava e sta il suo punto dolente. In bocca al lupo, e coraggio.


Tutto ciò che hai detto in grassetto. A quanto pare ha una brutta depressione non curata e l'ha sempre trattata come gira il vento, ma lei insiste a cercarlo. In più, suo padre trattava veramente sua madre come una merda. Mi ha sempre detto che tutto questo influisce molto su come vive i rapporti umani, ma penso che questo non la giustifichi del tutto, soprattutto se con le medicine stai meglio. Era sempre affamata di attenzioni, ma quelle degli estranei erano sempre meglio delle mie. E credimi, io gliene davo. Quando andavamo in giro dovevo sforzarmi di non guardarla per non andare a sbattere. E poi veramente, mi diceva delle cose sulla carrozzina ultimamente che mi devastavano, e non capiva perché, o forse le usava come scusa. Il mio vero errore, forse, sta nell'avere ingoiato troppo e nell'averle dato un sacco di volte dell'egoista quando periodicamente, poi, esplodevo... e adesso che si sente più leggera, si è trovata il ragazzino.


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

La cosa che mi indigna di più è il calo della libido per le medicine, quando invece andava a letto con lui. E io che non gliene chiedevo più e mi preoccupavo tutte le sere e mi lambiccavo su come arginare il problema!


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Tutto ciò che hai detto in grassetto. A quanto pare ha una brutta depressione non curata e l'ha sempre trattata come gira il vento, ma lei insiste a cercarlo. In più, suo padre trattava veramente sua madre come una merda. Mi ha sempre detto che tutto questo influisce molto su come vive i rapporti umani, ma penso che questo non la giustifichi del tutto, soprattutto se con le medicine stai meglio. Era sempre affamata di attenzioni, ma quelle degli estranei erano sempre meglio delle mie. E credimi, io gliene davo. Quando andavamo in giro dovevo sforzarmi di non guardarla per non andare a sbattere. *E poi veramente, mi diceva delle cose sulla carrozzina ultimamente che mi devastavano, e non capiva perché, o forse le usava come scusa*. Il mio vero errore, forse, sta nell'avere ingoiato troppo e nell'averle dato un sacco di volte dell'egoista quando periodicamente, poi, esplodevo... e adesso che si sente più leggera, si è trovata il ragazzino.



Da quel che mi dici, forse le cose orrende che ti diceva sulla carrozzina hanno un'altro motivo: che una delle ragioni per le quali ti ha amato (solo una, eh?) è proprio la carrozzina. E' possibile, direi probabile, che fosse lei a sentirsi menomata, non "normodotata", come dici tu. Tu sei in carrozzina, ma si capisce bene che hai forza d'animo, intelligenza, volontà; una vita con tanti progetti che persegui con costanza, e se ho ben capito anche una famiglia accogliente e ordinata. Tu insomma avevi tante cose che lei non aveva, e che le sembravano irraggiungibili, impossibili; eppure, tu eri menomata, menomata "come lei" (come lei sentiva di essere ed effettivamente era, anche se in modo diverso da te). Si è vista in te, e amandoti ha anche desiderato quel che sempre desideriamo amando: trasformarsi, diventare da crisalide farfalla. E su chi ci modelliamo, per imparare a diventare farfalla? Sulla persona amata. 
Ora, grazie a te e al vostro amore, si sente trasformata; probabilmente, la forza di prendere la decisione di curare la depressione gliel'ha regalata il vostro amore (è sempre molto difficile, per un depresso, ammettere di esserlo e iniziare una cura). 
Si sente trasformata, e starti vicino le ricorda la se stessa di prima, la se stessa "menomata". Ecco, forse, da dove viene la sua crudeltà, che altrimenti è difficile da spiegare: da quel che dici e non dici, la tua ex amica è una persona sensibile, e ti ha davvero amata.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La cosa che mi indigna di più è il calo della libido per le medicine, quando invece andava a letto con lui. E io che non gliene chiedevo più e mi preoccupavo tutte le sere e mi lambiccavo su come arginare il problema!


Quando di è giovani come voi, un calo della libido è nel 99% dei casi preoccupante in una coppia. 

Poi ci sono pure quelli come me e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]...per i quali è preoccupante anche a 90 anni..ma noi siamo peggio dei maiali...non facciamo testo :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Da quel che mi dici, forse le cose orrende che ti diceva sulla carrozzina hanno un'altro motivo: che una delle ragioni per le quali ti ha amato (solo una, eh?) è proprio la carrozzina. E' possibile, direi probabile, che fosse lei a sentirsi menomata, non "normodotata", come dici tu. Tu sei in carrozzina, ma si capisce bene che hai forza d'animo, intelligenza, volontà; una vita con tanti progetti che persegui con costanza, e se ho ben capito anche una famiglia accogliente e ordinata. Tu insomma avevi tante cose che lei non aveva, e che le sembravano irraggiungibili, impossibili; eppure, tu eri menomata, menomata "come lei" (come lei sentiva di essere ed effettivamente era, anche se in modo diverso da te). Si è vista in te, e amandoti ha anche desiderato quel che sempre desideriamo amando: trasformarsi, diventare da crisalide farfalla. E su chi ci modelliamo, per imparare a diventare farfalla? Sulla persona amata.
> Ora, grazie a te e al vostro amore, si sente trasformata; probabilmente, la forza di prendere la decisione di curare la depressione gliel'ha regalata il vostro amore (è sempre molto difficile, per un depresso, ammettere di esserlo e iniziare una cura).
> Si sente trasformata, e starti vicino le ricorda la se stessa di prima, la se stessa "menomata". Ecco, forse, da dove viene la sua crudeltà, che altrimenti è difficile da spiegare: da quel che dici e non dici, la tua ex amica è una persona sensibile, e ti ha davvero amata.


Certe volte l'ho pensato anche io... considerato che ha sempre fatto di tutto, ultimamente, per togliermi il merito della sua crescita, quando invece, quando cominciò a prendere le medicine mi diceva "eri l'unica che mi trattava da manuale". Sono stupida a pensare che possa tornare indietro?


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

(Scusate la consecutio a puttane, non ci sto molto!)


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando di è giovani come voi, un calo della libido è nel 99% dei casi preoccupante in una coppia.
> 
> Poi ci sono pure quelli come me e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]...per i quali è preoccupante anche a 90 anni..ma noi siamo peggio dei maiali...non facciamo testo :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Io sono maialissima lo ammetto e difendo i maiali come me ...in fondo del maiale non si butta nulla :rotfl:


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono maialissima lo ammetto e difendo i maiali come me ...in fondo del maiale non si butta nulla :rotfl:


Ahahahahah! Ma infatti io ero preoccupata, solo che se uno prende le medicine e ti ignora sessualmente cosa fai? Ti viene detto "non è colpa tua" e io non potevo che crederci, volevo chiederle perché non voleva più toccarmi ma mi sentivo scema, pensavo l'avrei messa in difficoltà...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ahahahahah! Ma infatti io ero preoccupata, solo che se uno prende le medicine e ti ignora sessualmente cosa fai? Ti viene detto "non è colpa tua" e io non potevo che crederci, volevo chiederle perché non voleva più toccarmi ma mi sentivo scema, pensavo l'avrei messa in difficoltà...


Nina tu con lei sei stata sensibilissima non avvolgerti di sensi di colpa o rimorsi 
Capisco anche che speri in un suo ritorno ma ti fideresti ? Vivresti serenamente un nuovo inizio ?


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Certe volte l'ho pensato anche io... considerato che ha sempre fatto di tutto, ultimamente, per togliermi il merito della sua crescita, quando invece, quando cominciò a prendere le medicine mi diceva "eri l'unica che mi trattava da manuale". *Sono stupida a pensare che possa tornare indietro*?


No che non sei stupida. Ma come sai, non sempre quel che desideriamo si verifica.


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nina tu con lei sei stata sensibilissima non avvolgerti di sensi di colpa o rimorsi
> Capisco anche che speri in un suo ritorno ma ti fideresti ? Vivresti serenamente un nuovo inizio ?


Non lo so. Dipende da come torna. Se torna. Se non ero un cuscino o un giocattolo. Certo è che l'ha fatta grossa. Considerato che è sparita, il problema dovrei smetterla di pormelo.


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No che non sei stupida. Ma come sai, non sempre quel che desideriamo si verifica.


Eh, lo so.


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh, lo so.


E guarda che saperlo, quando invece il desiderio grida il contrario, è segno che sei forte e vitale, e che da questo dolore, comunque vadano le cose, puoi uscire integra. E' una ferita profonda, ma una ferita che guarisce.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non lo so. Dipende da come torna. Se torna. Se non ero un cuscino o un giocattolo. Certo è che l'ha fatta grossa. Considerato che è sparita, il problema dovrei smetterla di pormelo.


Io al tuo posto cercherei di essere realista...senza crogiolarmi troppo...lecca le tue ferite ma resta consapevole


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io al tuo posto cercherei di essere realista...senza crogiolarmi troppo...lecca le tue ferite ma resta consapevole


Eh.


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E guarda che saperlo, quando invece il desiderio grida il contrario, è segno che sei forte e vitale, e che da questo dolore, comunque vadano le cose, puoi uscire integra. E' una ferita profonda, ma una ferita che guarisce.


Se non fosse che poi mi ci ritorturo e rispero... ma vabbe'.


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Resto sempre particolarmente atterrita ricordando come quella sera mi avesse detto 'no' a parole, ma mi avesse aperto le gambe alla velocità della luce... se uno ti dice no, mi aspetto che ti alzi dal letto e le gambe me le chiuda, o sono io strana?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Resto sempre particolarmente atterrita ricordando come quella sera mi avesse detto 'no' a parole, ma mi avesse aperto le gambe alla velocità della luce... se uno ti dice no, mi aspetto che ti alzi dal letto e le gambe me le chiuda, o sono io strana?


La razionalità talvolta difetta ... Spesso quello che presumiamo non accadrà


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La razionalità talvolta difetta ... Spesso quello che presumiamo non accadrà


Ripetermi "è lei che non sa cosa vuole e non sta bene col cervello" mi aiuta... "la verità è che il suo problema ero io" no.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ripetermi "è lei che non sa cosa vuole e non sta bene col cervello" mi aiuta... "la verità è che il suo problema ero io" no.


non eri tu il problema mi sembra chiaro 
basta che ti rileggi ed è chiarissimo


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non eri tu il problema mi sembra chiaro
> basta che ti rileggi ed è chiarissimo


Questo è un sollievo


----------



## nina (10 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È probabile che io mi faccia un sacco di illusioni, ma mi sembra una cosa assurda che ha detto nel picco del momento in cui io le ho scaricato addosso un sacco di bruttura, e non sapeva come giustificarsi... *cos'hai, il timer?*


Preciso che la parte in grassetto era rivolta a lei e non a [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION]

(Aiuto, sta arrivando quel momento della sera in cui fantastico di rivederla e di sputarle in faccia che il 90% di tutte le mie proposte di far cose era finalizzata a fare l'amore... poi mi redo conto che non la rivedrò mai più e mi cala addosso il gelo... cosa mi serve, un esorcista?)


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Preciso che la parte in grassetto era rivolta a lei e non a @_trilobita_
> 
> (Aiuto, sta arrivando quel momento della sera in cui fantastico di rivederla e di sputarle in faccia che il 90% di tutte le mie proposte di far cose era finalizzata a fare l'amore... poi mi redo conto che non la rivedrò mai più e mi cala addosso il gelo... cosa mi serve, un esorcista?)


No, pensare ad altro se puoi, divagarti, scrivere, leggere ...


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, pensare ad altro se puoi, divagarti, scrivere, leggere ...


Ho optato per dodici stagioni di Bones. Leggere mi ricorda lei e scrivere mi fa star male, chiamate i pompieri! Adoro i procedurali, li puoi guardare senza un riciolo di cervello!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho optato per dodici stagioni di Bones. Leggere mi ricorda lei e scrivere mi fa star male, chiamate i pompieri! Adoro i procedurali, li puoi guardare senza un riciolo di cervello!


Vero io preferisco laW and order


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero io preferisco laW and order


Mmmeeraviglia!!


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Se non fosse che poi mi ci ritorturo e rispero... ma vabbe'.


Quando una ferita profonda sta guarendo, duole. Quando una ferita profonda non duole, è segno che si sta diffondendo la cancrena.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ripetermi "è lei che non sa cosa vuole e non sta bene col cervello" mi aiuta... "la verità è che il suo problema ero io" no.


Lei non sapeva cosa voleva e non stava bene col cervello. Tu non eri il suo problema, eri la sua soluzione. Quando l'ha trovata, non ha più avuto bisogno di te. 
Se avesse ordito a mente fredda questa trama, sarebbe in lizza per il premio Machiavelli. Ma non è così: non sapeva cosa voleva e non stava bene col cervello. Adesso continua a non sapere cosa vuole, ma col cervello sta meglio.


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2017)

*@nina*

Se le vuoi davvero bene, non ti torturare, ma lasciala andare.
Lascia che faccia le sue esperienze, sperando che si ritrovi e stia meglio.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Se le vuoi davvero bene, non ti torturare, ma lasciala andare.
> Lascia che faccia le sue esperienze, sperando che si ritrovi e stia meglio.


È l'unica cosa che posso fare... d'altronde non è che posso forzare i sentimenti: la tentazione di scriverle mi morde, ma a parte che non devo imboccarla io col cucchiaino, non voglio darle il coltello dalla parte del manico, considerato che mi ha trattata malissimo per un bel po'. Mi attanaglia il pensiero che del collega si sia innamorata e con tutta la nostalgia io non valgo la pena, ma in ogni caso cercarla non mi serve, non devo strisciare, non ho fatto niente di male.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Lei non sapeva cosa voleva e non stava bene col cervello. Tu non eri il suo problema, eri la sua soluzione. Quando l'ha trovata, non ha più avuto bisogno di te.
> Se avesse ordito a mente fredda questa trama, sarebbe in lizza per il premio Machiavelli. Ma non è così: non sapeva cosa voleva e non stava bene col cervello. Adesso continua a non sapere cosa vuole, ma col cervello sta meglio.


Grazie, twinpeaks. Mi fai sentire meno stupida.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Quando una ferita profonda sta guarendo, duole. Quando una ferita profonda non duole, è segno che si sta diffondendo la cancrena.


Quindi morirò proprio! D


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie, twinpeaks. Mi fai sentire meno stupida.


 [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] non sei di certo stupida, sei sofferente e devi elaborare questa nuova esperienza, presumo sia la prima volta che soffri per un amore


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Lei non sapeva cosa voleva e non stava bene col cervello. Tu non eri il suo problema, eri la sua soluzione. Quando l'ha trovata, non ha più avuto bisogno di te.
> Se avesse ordito a mente fredda questa trama, sarebbe in lizza per il premio Machiavelli. Ma non è così: non sapeva cosa voleva e non stava bene col cervello. Adesso continua a non sapere cosa vuole, ma col cervello sta meglio.


Fra l'altro, dato che non mi contatta più io temo proprio sappia benissimo cosa vuole, altroché.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Fra l'altro, dato che non mi contatta più io temo proprio sappia benissimo cosa vuole, altroché.


È una persona molto orgogliosa ?


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] non sei di certo stupida, sei sofferente e devi elaborare questa nuova esperienza, presumo sia la prima volta che soffri per un amore


Sì. Avevo davvero l'illusione che sarebbe durata, e il terrore che mi avrebbe lasciata per qualcuno più 'facile'.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È una persona molto orgogliosa ?


Sai che non l'ho mai capito? Più che altro, a me ha sempre dato l'idea di essere codarda. Orgogliosa non saprei, ma si mette sempre ossessivamente al primo posto, quindi boh. Io ho sempre fermamente creduto che tenesse molto all'impressione che gli altri hanno di lei, e che le fai davvero male se quest'impressione gliela demolisci.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sai che non l'ho mai capito? Più che altro, a me ha sempre dato l'idea di essere codarda. Orgogliosa non saprei, ma si mette sempre ossessivamente al primo posto, quindi boh. Io ho sempre fermamente creduto che tenesse molto all'impressione che gli altri hanno di lei, e che le fai davvero male se quest'impressione gliela demolisci.


Immatura quindi più che altro, è anche vero che siete giovani  
codarda perché, non si esponeva ? evitava i confronti ?


----------



## lorella89 (11 Gennaio 2017)

Cerca di voltare pagina , se non lo fai non riuscirai mai a ricominciare . Che lei sia immatura o qualsiasi altra cosa non cambia il fatto che lei abbia voluto uscire dalla tua vita . Prendine atto .Ti sono vicina


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Immatura quindi più che altro, è anche vero che siete giovani
> codarda perché, non si esponeva ? evitava i confronti ?


Si arrabbiava con me perché esplodevo a scoppio ritardato, ma la sua risposta era sempre "io sono fatta così", tutto era sempre alle sue condizioni e se le facevi notare che si comportava male, ciao. "Che sono egoista me lo dice già mia madre", "non volevo scriverti per paura che mi mandassi affanculo", "tu porti rancore"... all'ultima brutta litigata a settembre quando l'ho richiamata mi ha detto "non ti ho richiamata perché non volevo strisciare per il tuo affetto", e qui so che col tipo stava già da un po'. Se le fai notare che fa la stronza, scappa e non è mai colpa sua.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Cerca di voltare pagina , se non lo fai non riuscirai mai a ricominciare . Che lei sia immatura o qualsiasi altra cosa non cambia il fatto che lei abbia voluto uscire dalla tua vita . Prendine atto .Ti sono vicina


Sto cercando di farmi passare la speranza che voglia rientrarci...


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Si arrabbiava con me perché esplodevo a scoppio ritardato, ma la sua risposta era sempre "io sono fatta così", tutto era sempre alle sue condizioni e se le facevi notare che si comportava male, ciao. "Che sono egoista me lo dice già mia madre", "non volevo scriverti per paura che mi mandassi affanculo", "tu porti rancore"... all'ultima brutta litigata a settembre quando l'ho richiamata mi ha detto "non ti ho richiamata perché non volevo strisciare per il tuo affetto", e qui so che col tipo stava già da un po'. Se le fai notare che fa la stronza, scappa e non è mai colpa sua.


Pensa che quella sera mi diceva "ma ci sono stata solo due volte!" e "mi stai dando della troia?". Io ero allibita. Pretendeva il trattamento civile.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Pensa che quella sera mi diceva "ma ci sono stata solo due volte!" e "mi stai dando della troia?". Io ero allibita. Pretendeva il trattamento civile.


Mi sembra evidente che lei ormai era concentrata su altro e per non so quale motivo presumeva che tu l'avessi perdonata subito.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente che lei ormai era concentrata su altro e per non so quale motivo presumeva che tu l'avessi perdonata subito.


Laddove "non so per quale motivo" è la parola chiave.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Laddove "non so per quale motivo" è la parola chiave.


Forse perché in passato si era sentita giustificata e perdonata per altro quindi dava per scontato che avresti agito così anche questa volta, o forse era solo paracula


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse perché in passato si era sentita giustificata e perdonata per altro quindi dava per scontato che avresti agito così anche questa volta, o forse era solo paracula


Entrambe, credo...


----------



## Eliade (11 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> io aspetto il riassunto di [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION]








Ma sei matto??? Mi vuoi morta? Dillo! :rotfl:

Non ce la potrei mai fare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sta prendendo un coccolone....oltretutto dal tuo messaggio sono salita su, non riuscivo a vedere la fine!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sei matto??? Mi vuoi morta? Dillo! :rotfl:
> 
> Non ce la potrei mai fare!
> 
> ...


Eli ma perché chiede i riassunti sempre a te ?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Entrambe, credo...


Quanto tempo è che avete chiuso e non vi Siete più sentite ?


----------



## Eliade (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eli ma perché chiede i riassunti sempre a te ?


Mi vuole morta! E' un attentato! :rotfl:


............a proprosito, chi mi fa un riassunto? [MENTION]perplesso [/MENTION] ci pensi tu?
La storia sembra interessante....:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi vuole morta! E' un attentato! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ............a proprosito, chi mi fa un riassunto? perplesso  ci pensi tu?
> La storia sembra interessante....:up:


 [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] è una ragazza molto innamorata della sua ex che l'ha lasciata dopo 4 anni di relazione per un altro 
aveva molto investito su questa relazione che per diverso tempo aveva reso felici entrambi nonostante i problemi derivanti per lo più da un carattere della sue ex piuttosto chiuso e spigoloso 

la fine della loro relazione è stata piuttosto dolorosa e da allora non si sono più sentite

piu o meno i fatti sono questi


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sei matto??? Mi vuoi morta? Dillo! :rotfl:
> 
> Non ce la potrei mai fare!
> 
> ...


Pardon, volevo darvi un resoconto il più dettagliato possibile


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quanto tempo è che avete chiuso e non vi Siete più sentite ?


Due mesi oggi. Immagino che i messaggi a cui ha risposto "non me la sento" non contino...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Due mesi oggi. Immagino che i messaggi a cui ha risposto "non me la sento" non contino...


non comtano perché ti sta dicendo no, contano nel senso che comunque ti risponde ma al tuo posto non ne manderei più


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non comtano perché ti sta dicendo no, contano nel senso che comunque ti risponde ma al tuo posto non ne manderei più


Tranquilla, gliene ho mandato uno dieci giorni dopo, ma dopo la sua risposta non le ho più scritto nulla. Il 1 dicembre mi ha scritto la mamma perché voleva ridarmi dei soldi e non le ho risposto.


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sei matto??? Mi vuoi morta? Dillo! :rotfl:
> 
> Non ce la potrei mai fare!
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eli ma perché chiede i riassunti sempre a te ?


perchè sono 4 anni e mezzo che le faccio trovare i riassunti pronti suil tavolino e manco una teglia di lasagne in cambio s'è vista....ora pareggiamo i conti


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie, twinpeaks. Mi fai sentire meno stupida.


Se essere delusi da una persona amata vuol dire essere stupidi, sei in buona e numerosissima compagnia, Nina.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Quindi morirò proprio! D


Morirai di sicuro, ma non per questa ferita e non adesso.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Fra l'altro, dato che non mi contatta più io temo proprio sappia benissimo cosa vuole, altroché.


Da quel po' che hai raccontato di lei, non sa cosa vuole, se con questa espressione intendiamo "avere chiaro in mente che cosa si vuole da se stessi e dalla vita". Se più modestamente intendiamo "desiderare questa o quella persona" allora forse sì, sa cosa vuole. 
Ma io, e penso anche tu, intendevo "avere chiaro in mente che cosa si vuole da se stessi e dalla vita". A occhio e croce, non lo sapeva prima, non lo sa adesso. Adesso però "sta meglio col cervello", grazie a te e al vostro amore; e forse può cominciare a capire che cosa vuole (strada lunga, però). 
Le hai sicuramente fatto molto bene, Nina. 
E secondo te - non è il momento giusto per chiederlo, ma te lo chiedo lo stesso perchè tu sei forte -  oltre al male che ti fa ora, lei ti ha fatto del bene, in passato?


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Tranquilla, gliene ho mandato uno dieci giorni dopo, ma dopo la sua risposta non le ho più scritto nulla. Il 1 dicembre mi ha scritto la mamma perché voleva ridarmi dei soldi e non le ho risposto.


Quando te la senti, perchè non accettare la restituzione? Non ci sarebbe niente di male, anzi: sarebbe solo giusto, non credi?


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Da quel po' che hai raccontato di lei, non sa cosa vuole, se con questa espressione intendiamo "avere chiaro in mente che cosa si vuole da se stessi e dalla vita". Se più modestamente intendiamo "desiderare questa o quella persona" allora forse sì, sa cosa vuole.
> Ma io, e penso anche tu, intendevo "avere chiaro in mente che cosa si vuole da se stessi e dalla vita". A occhio e croce, non lo sapeva prima, non lo sa adesso. Adesso però "sta meglio col cervello", grazie a te e al vostro amore; e forse può cominciare a capire che cosa vuole (strada lunga, però).
> Le hai sicuramente fatto molto bene, Nina.
> E secondo te - non è il momento giusto per chiederlo, ma te lo chiedo lo stesso perchè tu sei forte -  oltre al male che ti fa ora, lei ti ha fatto del bene, in passato?


Credo di sì... ma avremmo potuto godere tante più cose se solo ogni tanto avesse fatto qualche passo avanti nella mia direzione: l'ho aspettata, ho aspettato che crescesse, che si aprisse, sperando mi sarebbe venuta incontro... e me la sono presa nel culo.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Quando te la senti, perchè non accettare la restituzione? Non ci sarebbe niente di male, anzi: sarebbe solo giusto, non credi?


Volevo rispondere alla mamma che a 21 anni la figlia ha paura di inviarmi un messaggio, ma il silenzio l'ho trovato più signorile: restassero col debito sul groppone, e con un poco di vergogna se ce l'hanno, non è una cifra che mi cambia la vita...


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Si arrabbiava con me perché esplodevo a scoppio ritardato, ma la sua risposta era sempre "io sono fatta così", tutto era sempre alle sue condizioni e se le facevi notare che si comportava male, ciao. *"Che sono egoista me lo dice già mia madre"*, "non volevo scriverti per paura che mi mandassi affanculo", "tu porti rancore"... all'ultima brutta litigata a settembre quando l'ho richiamata mi ha detto "non ti ho richiamata perché non volevo strisciare per il tuo affetto", e qui so che col tipo stava già da un po'. Se le fai notare che fa la stronza, scappa e non è mai colpa sua.


Egoista lo è adesso, ed è un passo avanti verso la salute. Il comportamento che descrivi, il comportamento di prima, non è egoismo, è egocentrismo, o se preferisci narcisismo; che vuol dire fragilità, suscettibilità, cecità. Un egoista pensa prima al suo interesse e poi a quello altrui (che entro certi limiti va bene), un egocentrico o narcisista è capace di autodistruggersi e di distruggere gli altri pur di mantenere intatta l'immagine ideale che ha di sè. Quindi adesso sta davvero "meglio col cervello", e il merito è della vostra relazione (tu mi dai l'impressione di una persona molto sana, carrozzina a parte).


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Credo di sì... ma avremmo potuto godere tante più cose se solo ogni tanto avesse fatto qualche passo avanti nella mia direzione: l'ho aspettata, ho aspettato che crescesse, che si aprisse, sperando mi sarebbe venuta incontro... e me la sono presa nel culo.


Eh sì, cara Nina, è andata così.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Volevo rispondere alla mamma che a 21 anni la figlia ha paura di inviarmi un messaggio, ma il silenzio l'ho trovato più signorile: restassero col debito sul groppone, e con un poco di vergogna se ce l'hanno, non è una cifra che mi cambia la vita...


Sì, la vergogna è una punizione giusta. Però, quando non ti fa più male, perchè non riprenderti quel che è tuo? Chiudi il conto, al momento opportuno, no?


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Credo di sì... ma avremmo potuto godere tante più cose se solo ogni tanto avesse fatto qualche passo avanti nella mia direzione: l'ho aspettata, *ho aspettato che crescesse, che si aprisse, sperando mi sarebbe venuta incontro... e me la sono presa nel culo.*



Sai che mi è venuto in mente? Che queste parole sono una protesta ricorrente dei genitori quando i figli diventano grandi, se ne vanno di casa, non si fanno più vivi, si comportano da ingrati...e in effetti la tua amica si comporta da bambina, da bambina viziata e difficile.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Egoista lo è adesso, ed è un passo avanti verso la salute. Il comportamento che descrivi, il comportamento di prima, non è egoismo, è egocentrismo, o se preferisci narcisismo; che vuol dire fragilità, suscettibilità, cecità. Un egoista pensa prima al suo interesse e poi a quello altrui (che entro certi limiti va bene), un egocentrico o narcisista è capace di autodistruggersi e di distruggere gli altri pur di mantenere intatta l'immagine ideale che ha di sè. Quindi adesso sta davvero "meglio col cervello", e il merito è della vostra relazione *(tu mi dai l'impressione di una persona molto sana, carrozzina a parte).*


Mi ha sempre detto che sono la persona più equilibrata che abbia mai conosciuto. Il problema è che io non l'ho mai, mai vista pensare anche solo un pochino a qualcun altro. A settembre mi aveva detto "devi lasciarmi più spazio, più spazio mi dai e più cose riusciremo a fare insieme", e io le avevo risposto "ancora di più ne vuoi?". Forse se avessi capito i segnali mi avrebbe messo le corna in segreto per un po' e si sarebbe davvero ammorbidita? Ma sarebbe stato disonesto e ingiusto comunque, da parte sua... vorrei solo che pensasse "cazzo, lui non è lei"! Se mi avesse detto di voler provare altre cose l'avrei lasciata andare con meno dolore. Quella sera le ho detto "ma quindi non mi vuoi più sentire?" E lei: "come faccio a volerti sentire se mi stai dicendo che faccio schifo?". So di essere ingenua, ma ancora non capisco se fosse una verità o una parata di culo.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sai che mi è venuto in mente? Che queste parole sono una protesta ricorrente dei genitori quando i figli diventano grandi, se ne vanno di casa, non si fanno più vivi, si comportano da ingrati...e in effetti la tua amica si comporta da bambina, da bambina viziata e difficile.


Che è una stronza viziata gliel'ho detto più di una volta. A livello affettivo anche dalla mamma è stata viziata a livello inverosimile, e io ci ho messo del mio, l'ho resa talmente sicura del mio affetto che si è stufata.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, la vergogna è una punizione giusta. Però, quando non ti fa più male, perchè non riprenderti quel che è tuo? Chiudi il conto, al momento opportuno, no?


Se mi andrà, sì. Per adesso preferisco non fare nulla.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Che è una stronza viziata gliel'ho detto più di una volta. A livello affettivo anche dalla mamma è stata viziata a livello inverosimile, e io ci ho messo del mio, l'ho resa talmente sicura del mio affetto che si è stufata.


Che sono il suo secondo genitore me lo ha detto una delle ultime volte. Ho finto di ridere, ma mi ha fatto rabbrividire.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre detto che sono la persona più equilibrata che abbia mai conosciuto. Il problema è che io non l'ho mai, mai vista pensare anche solo un pochino a qualcun altro. A settembre mi aveva detto "devi lasciarmi più spazio, più spazio mi dai e più cose riusciremo a fare insieme", e io le avevo risposto "ancora di più ne vuoi?". *Forse se avessi capito i segnali mi avrebbe messo le corna in segreto per un po' e si sarebbe davvero ammorbidita?* Ma sarebbe stato disonesto e ingiusto comunque, da parte sua... vorrei solo che pensasse "cazzo, lui non è lei"! Se mi avesse detto di voler provare altre cose l'avrei lasciata andare con meno dolore. Quella sera le ho detto "ma quindi non mi vuoi più sentire?" E lei: "come faccio a volerti sentire se mi stai dicendo che faccio schifo?". So di essere ingenua, ma ancora non capisco se fosse una verità o una parata di culo.


Non ho la palla di cristallo, ma penso proprio di no. Lo spazio non c'entra niente. Penso che c'entri un'altra cosa: che le sembrava di avere assorbito abbastanza sicurezza, affetto, solidità da te; e che temeva, restandoti vicina, da un canto il confronto "con la persona più equilibrata che conosce", dall'altro con il ricordo della se stessa di prima, quella che aveva tanto bisogno di te. Così se ne è andata; andata di casa, per così dire.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Che sono il suo secondo genitore me lo ha detto una delle ultime volte. Ho finto di ridere, ma mi ha fatto rabbrividire.


Sì, c'era da rabbrividire. E in effetti, il problema stava proprio lì, a sua insaputa; non credi?


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Ma poi mi ha tradita lei, e sono io a volerla cercare... leggo e leggo e sono l'unico caso al mondo, pare. Ma storie in cui un ex ti lascia e dopo mesi di silenzio radio torna perché "minchia, mi amava davvero" esistono?


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, c'era da rabbrividire. E in effetti, il problema stava proprio lì, a sua insaputa; non credi?


Eh sì. E penso sia il motivo per cui vorrei rivederla.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non ho la palla di cristallo, ma penso proprio di no. Lo spazio non c'entra niente. Penso che c'entri un'altra cosa: che le sembrava di avere assorbito abbastanza sicurezza, affetto, solidità da te; e che temeva, restandoti vicina, da un canto il confronto "con la persona più equilibrata che conosce", dall'altro con il ricordo della se stessa di prima, quella che aveva tanto bisogno di te. Così se ne è andata; andata di casa, per così dire.


Se n'è andata, oltretutto, adesso che ero io ad aver bisogno di lei.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh sì. E penso sia il motivo per cui vorrei rivederla.


Sì, vero? Però lo sai che non va bene (non lo sei, l'altro genitore).


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Se n'è andata, oltretutto, adesso che ero io ad aver bisogno di lei.



Sì, è sempre così. E' molto doloroso.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, vero? Però lo sai che non va bene (non lo sei, l'altro genitore).


Appunto! Vorrei rivederla proprio per dirle che non solo non lo ero, ma nemmeno volevo esserlo. Ho vent'anni anche io, volevo godere della sua socievolezza, scoparmela e cazzeggiare, proprio perché era la mia compagna di vita.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma poi mi ha tradita lei, e sono io a volerla cercare... *leggo e leggo e sono l'unico caso al mondo, pare*. Ma storie in cui un ex ti lascia e dopo mesi di silenzio radio torna perché "minchia, mi amava davvero" esistono?


Pare ma non è, non sei l'unica. Quanto al ritorno dell'ex dopo mesi di silenzio radio, capita anche quello. Di solito capita quando l'altro non è più disponibile e accoglie il ritorno come un accertamento fiscale.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Pare ma non è, non sei l'unica. Quanto al ritorno dell'ex dopo mesi di silenzio radio, capita anche quello. Di solito capita quando l'altro non è più disponibile e accoglie il ritorno come un accertamento fiscale.


Ahahahahahahahah!


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Appunto! Vorrei rivederla proprio per dirle che non solo non lo ero, ma nemmeno volevo esserlo. Ho vent'anni anche io, volevo godere della sua socievolezza, scoparmela e cazzeggiare, proprio perché era la mia compagna di vita.


Sì, però a quello bisogna che ci arrivi lei. Che tu glielo dice conta zero, in teoria lo sa già anche lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè sono 4 anni e mezzo che le faccio trovare i riassunti pronti suil tavolino e manco una teglia di lasagne in cambio s'è vista....ora pareggiamo i conti


ma cerchi lasagne da chiunque ????!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, però a quello bisogna che ci arrivi lei. Che tu glielo dice conta zero, in teoria lo sa già anche lei.


Esatto  è per quello che evito di dirglielo.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma cerchi lasagne da chiunque ????!!!!:rotfl:


Tira più un pelo di lasagna...


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahah!


Ciao Nina, vado a cena. Mi attende un branzino mica male. Tu hai già cenato? Se no, buona cena. Ci risentiamo presto, se vuoi.


----------



## nina (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ciao Nina, vado a cena. Mi attende un branzino mica male. Tu hai già cenato? Se no, buona cena. Ci risentiamo presto, se vuoi.


Buona cena, twinpeaks. Io mi sono sbafata una mattonella di cassata. A presto e buon branzino!


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao , ma cosa era che la rendeva così speciale ? Perché ti sei innamorata di lei ? Era lei o una tua idealizzazione ? Vuoi tornare con una immagine o forse è meglio soffrire superare e cercare una donna vera


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Buona cena, twinpeaks. *Io mi sono sbafata una mattonella di cassata*. A presto e buon branzino!


Apperò! E lo dici così, senza pudor!


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ciao , ma cosa era che la rendeva così speciale ? Perché ti sei innamorata di lei ? Era lei o una tua idealizzazione ? Vuoi tornare con una immagine o forse è meglio soffrire superare e cercare una donna vera


A dispetto dei difetti, è sepre stata una persona molto profonda, intelligente, e io il suo affetto lo sentivo... non credevo avesse una personalità così debole, però, e il subbio che me la sia immaginata dprge pure a me.


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Apperò! E lo dici così, senza pudor!


È il dolore!


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

Io continuo ad avere la tentazione di richiederle indietro il vestito che è a casa di sua nonna per vedere se ha il coraggio di guardarmi in faccia o mandare la mamma, ma ogni volta che mi accingo a scriverle mi sudano le mani.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È il dolore!


Almeno lo esprimi con " dolcezza"


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io continuo ad avere la tentazione di richiederle indietro il vestito che è a casa di sua nonna per vedere se ha il coraggio di guardarmi in faccia o mandare la mamma, ma ogni volta che mi accingo a scriverle mi sudano le mani.


Quale vestito ? Deve essermi sfuggito l'aneddoto del vestito ...


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quale vestito ? Deve essermi sfuggito l'aneddoto del vestito ...


Forse sono io a non averlo raccontato... sua nonna mi doveva aggiustare un vestito e sono mesi che è lì. Ma se mi ha fatto scrivere dalla mamma per i soldi, figurati se si fa vedere di persona. Voi che fareste? E se decidessi di farlo e si facesse vedere cosa le direste?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Forse sono io a non averlo raccontato... sua nonna mi doveva aggiustare un vestito e sono mesi che è lì. Ma se mi ha fatto scrivere dalla mamma per i soldi, figurati se si fa vedere di persona. Voi che fareste? E se decidessi di farlo e si facesse vedere cosa le direste?


Nulla,lascerei parlare lei 
beh ma almeno il vestito cerca di riaverlo in qualche modo


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Forse sono io a non averlo raccontato... sua nonna mi doveva aggiustare un vestito e sono mesi che è lì. Ma se mi ha fatto scrivere dalla mamma per i soldi, figurati se si fa vedere di persona. Voi che fareste? E se decidessi di farlo e si facesse vedere cosa le direste?


Ho 1 anno più di te quindi ti sento particolarmente vicina come coetanea potresti essere mia sorella e  l unica cosa che posso dirti e ribadirti è di piantarla con queste cose! Dimenticala, vederla o non vederla , sentirla o non sentirla non tornerà indietro . Il suo cuore batte per una altra persona NON batte più per te. Fattene una ragiona e prosegui...


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Forse sono io a non averlo raccontato... sua nonna mi doveva aggiustare un vestito e sono mesi che è lì. Ma se mi ha fatto scrivere dalla mamma per i soldi, figurati se si fa vedere di persona. Voi che fareste? E se decidessi di farlo e si facesse vedere cosa le direste?


Scusa ma se lei oltre al tuo rapporto ha bisogno di altro vuol dire che non è a senso unico, quindi o accetti la sua bisessualità o vai per altri lidi a te confacenti.


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ho 1 anno più di te quindi ti sento particolarmente vicina come coetanea potresti essere mia sorella e  l unica cosa che posso dirti e ribadirti è di piantarla con queste cose! Dimenticala, vederla o non vederla , sentirla o non sentirla non tornerà indietro . Il suo cuore batte per una altra persona NON batte più per te. Fattene una ragiona e prosegui...


Razionalmente me lo ripeto pure io.


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa ma se lei oltre al tuo rapporto ha bisogno di altro vuol dire che non è a senso unico, quindi o accetti la sua bisessualità o vai per altri lidi a te confacenti.


Ma sono bisessuale anche io, non è questo. Non è che se l'avesse fatto con una d9nna me la sarei presa meno.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma sono bisessuale anche io, non è questo. Non è che se l'avesse fatto con una d9nna me la sarei presa meno.


Sicuramente la sua bisessualità è più forte della tua avendo bisogno anche dell'altro sesso. Non puoi frenarla.


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma sono bisessuale anche io, non è questo. Non è che se l'avesse fatto con una d9nna me la sarei presa meno.


pensavo fossi lesbica...quindi hai avuto rapporti anche  con uomini


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sicuramente la sua bisessualità è più forte della tua avendo bisogno anche dell'altro sesso. Non puoi frenarla.



perchè più forte? se sei bsx puoi avere trasporto ed erotizzare persone di entrambi i sessi....altrimenti non saresti bsx


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> pensavo fossi lesbica...quindi hai avuto rapporti anche  con uomini


Ciao, come va il ménage a trois?


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> perchè più forte? se sei bsx puoi avere trasporto ed erotizzare persone di entrambi i sessi....altrimenti non saresti bsx


Forse piace un pelino in più il manico caldo


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ciao, come va il ménage a trois?


nessun ménage a trois


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> pensavo fossi lesbica...quindi hai avuto rapporti anche  con uomini


No, sono bisex, ma mai avuto rapporti con uomini. Ma il problema è un altro, è la fiducia: un annetto fa mi diceva "ho preso un impegno con te, uomo o donna non mi interessa", è questo che mi ferisce.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> nessun ménage a trois


Rinsavita?


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> No, sono bisex, ma mai avuto rapporti con uomini. Ma il problema è un altro, è la fiducia: un annetto fa mi diceva "ho preso un impegno con te, uomo o donna non mi interessa", è questo che mi ferisce.


Mi sfugge qualcosa, come fai a dire di essere bsx se non hai provato?


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sfugge qualcosa, come fai a dire di essere bsx se non hai provato?


Perché lo so, semplice!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Rinsavita?


Se anche fosse, non sarebbe una malattia dai. I moralismi lasciamoli fuori.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perché lo so, semplice!


Senza provare?


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Senza provare?


Senza provare.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Senza provare.


Ok


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse piace un pelino in più il manico caldo



Forse hai le idee confuse. Sei attirata dalla persona non dal " manico" o meno....Che poi la persona può essere indistintamente uomo o donna...


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se anche fosse, non sarebbe una malattia dai. I moralismi lasciamoli fuori.


 grazie


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Rinsavita?


non sono rinsavita perchè prima non ero malata...io sono io e sono così....ora stiamo / sto bene così..


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Forse hai le idee confuse. Sei attirata dalla persona non dal " manico" o meno....poi la persona può essere indistintamente uomo o donna


Grazie, vedo che nel campo sei ferrata.


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Grazie, vedo che nel campo sei ferrata.


 vero....non ho paura di me


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> vero....non ho paura di me


Lui nemmeno?


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È il dolore!


Questa non passa. Al massimo sarà il dolor!, to'.


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Questa non passa. Al massimo sarà il dolor!, to'.


??


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ??


Scherzo, Nina. Pudor/dolor, così fa rima. Ho scordato di mettere la faccina.


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scherzo, Nina. Pudor/dolor, così fa rima. Ho scordato di mettere la faccina.


Ahh, scusa, avevo letto 'pudore' con tutta la e, non mi ero accorta del tronco!


----------



## MariLea (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... il problema è un altro, è la fiducia: un annetto fa mi diceva "ho preso un impegno con te, uomo o donna non mi interessa", è questo che mi ferisce.


Si è messa con te che aveva 17 anni, 
come pretendere che la scelta di un adolescente sia per sempre 
Ripeto, se le vuoi veramente bene, lasciala volare libera...
evita scuse di vestiti ecc... che sono mezzi puerili, 
se vuoi il tuo vestito, manda qualcuno dalla nonna a prenderlo e volta pagina davvero,
preoccupandoti dei metodi per superare il momento difficile.


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Si è messa con te che aveva 17 anni,
> come pretendere che la scelta di un adolescente sia per sempre
> Ripeto, se le vuoi veramente bene, lasciala volare libera...
> evita scuse di vestiti ecc... che sono mezzi puerili,
> ...



infatti!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Si è messa con te che aveva 17 anni,
> come pretendere che la scelta di un adolescente sia per sempre
> Ripeto, se le vuoi veramente bene, lasciala volare libera...
> evita scuse di vestiti ecc... che sono mezzi puerili,
> ...


Mari la saggia


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mari la saggia


Vi chiedo scusa, da fuori vi devo sembrare completamente cretina.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vi chiedo scusa, da fuori vi devo sembrare completamente cretina.


Ma proprio no 
Sei più giovane di noi e basta  la vita e l'esperienza qualcosa contano


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vi chiedo scusa, da fuori vi devo sembrare completamente cretina.


cretina assolutamente no , ma ossessionata si e molto.....e poi quello che ha scritto mari è sacrosanto....aveva solo 17 anni ....come puoi pensare veramente ad un per sempre


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Si è messa con te che aveva 17 anni,
> come pretendere che la scelta di un adolescente sia per sempre
> Ripeto, se le vuoi veramente bene, lasciala volare libera...
> evita scuse di vestiti ecc... che sono mezzi puerili,
> ...


 condivido pienamente


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> cretina assolutamente no , ma ossessionata si e molto.....e poi quello che ha scritto mari è sacrosanto....aveva solo 17 anni ....come puoi pensare veramente ad un per sempre


Per sempre non lo pensavo... lo speravo, forse, ma che mi facesse una cosa del genere no. Avevo sempre pensato "se prima o poi mi dovesse lasciare, da persona corretta e sincera qual è, so che non mi tratterà mai come una pezza", ecco.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vi chiedo scusa, da fuori vi devo sembrare completamente cretina.


Né cretina, né ossessionata (come ha scritto qualcun'altro).
Sei semplicemente innamorata. Che alla fine è un po' come essere cretini, ossessionati e molto altro :carneval:

Però [MENTION=4718]Mari[/MENTION]_Lea ha ragionè.  Seppur sia molto difficile arrendersi.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Per sempre non lo pensavo... lo speravo, forse, ma che mi facesse una cosa del genere no. Avevo sempre pensato "se prima o poi mi dovesse lasciare, da persona corretta e sincera qual è, so che non mi tratterà mai come una pezza", ecco.


A 16 anni avevo un ragazzo a cui volevo molto bene ...restammo insieme più di un anno ed è normale quando si è giovani sperare al per sempre, per quanto piuttosto utopistico


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

Facciamo che passo il finesettimana da amici e ci penso. Oltretutto con la carrozzina non posso arrivare fin lì e non ho nessuno a cui poter delegare.


----------



## lorella89 (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Facciamo che passo il finesettimana da amici e ci penso. Oltretutto con la carrozzina non posso arrivare fin lì e non ho nessuno a cui poter delegare.



e se fai che cerchi di dimenticarla?


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> e se fai che cerchi di dimenticarla?


Eh. In teoria il finesettimana a quello mi serve.


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh. *In teoria *il finesettimana a quello mi serve.




Se io ti dico: "Non pensare all'orso bianco!" tu ora a che pensi?


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se io ti dico: "Non pensare all'orso bianco!" tu ora a che pensi?


Io ti voglio bene


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io ti voglio bene



Vabbe', dai, ti mando un bacetto paterno (ho quasi sessant'anni).


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vabbe', dai, ti mando un bacetto paterno (ho quasi sessant'anni).


Ecco spiegata la saggezza!


----------



## trilobita (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ecco spiegata la saggezza!


Mi spiace deluderti ma le due cose non sono direttamente proporzionali...purtroppo


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ecco spiegata la saggezza!


“The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool.” (il Matto Touchstone, _As You Like It_, Atto I, Scena 5).

Traduzione (non so cosa studi): "Lo sciocco pensa di essere saggio, ma il saggio sa di essere sciocco". Però "fool" non è esattamente "sciocco". E' anche il Matto, il Giullare, l'Omino Salvatico...
A proposito: cosa studi?


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> “The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool.” (il Matto Touchstone, _As You Like It_, Atto I, Scena 5).


E pure lo zio Guglielmo c'aveva ragione...


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> “The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool.” (il Matto Touchstone, _As You Like It_, Atto I, Scena 5).
> 
> Traduzione (non so cosa studi): "Lo sciocco pensa di essere saggio, ma il saggio sa di essere sciocco". Però "fool" non è esattamente "sciocco". E' anche il Matto, il Giullare, l'Omino Salvatico...
> A proposito: cosa studi?


Storia. Ma ho una Triennale in Lingue e un C2 di lingua inglese (gasiamoci un poco, va', così ci tiriamo su l'autostima) !


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E pure lo zio Guglielmo c'aveva ragione...


Ha sempre ragione, lo zio Guglielmo. Senti qua il sonetto 30:

_When to the sessions of sweet silent thought
__I summon up remembrance of things past,_
_I sigh the lack of many a thing I sought,_
_And with old woes new wail my dear time's waste:_
_Then can I drown an eye, unused to flow,_
_For precious friends hid in death's dateless night,_
_And weep afresh love's long since cancelled woe,_
_And moan the expense of many a vanished sight:_
_Then can I grieve at grievances foregone,_
_And heavily from woe to woe tell o'er_
_The sad account of fore-bemoaned moan,_
_Which I new pay as if not paid before._
_But if the while I think on thee, dear friend,_
_All losses are restor'd and sorrows end._


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Storia. Ma ho una Triennale in Lingue e un C2 di lingua inglese (gasiamoci un poco, va', così ci tiriamo su l'autostima) !



Apperò, dottoressa! E dimmi, che Storia ti interessa di più?


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ha sempre ragione, lo zio Guglielmo. Senti qua il sonetto 30:
> 
> _When to the sessions of sweet silent thought
> __I summon up remembrance of things past,_
> ...


SEMPRE.


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Apperò, dottoressa! E dimmi, che Storia ti interessa di più?


Ho un debole per il Settecento, pre e post-Rivoluzione, se Dio vuole farei pure la pazzia di tentare un dottorato, ma insomma, una delusione alla volta.


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma le due cose non sono direttamente proporzionali...purtroppo


Suvvia, dopo che si è sorbito i miei pipponi insieme a voi, lusinghiamolo!


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho un debole per il Settecento, pre e post-Rivoluzione, se Dio vuole farei pure la pazzia di tentare un dottorato, ma insomma, una delusione alla volta.


E' un periodo molto interessante. Il suicidio dell'aristocrazia francese è qualcosa di veramente sbalorditivo. Kenneth Clarke, il grande storico dell'arte inglese, disse una volta (cito a memoria) che "Il cinismo e la disillusione distruggono non meno dei bombardamenti". Lui lo diceva a proposito della civiltà europea, negli anni Sessanta. Ma la diagnosi è corretta anche per il Settecento francese. Il persiflage, non meno devastante dell'atomica...


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' un periodo molto interessante. Il suicidio dell'aristocrazia francese è qualcosa di veramente sbalorditivo. Kenneth Clarke, il grande storico dell'arte inglese, disse una volta (cito a memoria) che "Il cinismo e la disillusione distruggono non meno dei bombardamenti". Lui lo diceva a proposito della civiltà europea, negli anni Sessanta. Ma la diagnosi è corretta anche per il Settecento francese. Il persiflage, non meno devastante dell'atomica...


E infatti sono proprio tutte le dinamiche dell'Ancient Régime che mi interessano, e concordo col tuo declinare Clarke in tal senso!


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E infatti sono proprio tutte le dinamiche dell'Ancient Régime che mi interessano, e concordo col tuo declinare Clarke in tal senso!


Una bella cosa che puoi fare nel weekend, allora, è guardare la stupenda serie di trasmissioni che Clarke curò per la BBC. Titolo: Civilization.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilisation_(TV_series)



Le trovi facilmente e gratis in rete, credo anche su youtube. La trasmissione sul Settecento è meravigliosa.

Poi (il weekend non basta, ma si può cominciare) ci sono i Mémoires del duca di Saint Simon, una miniera che non si esaurisce mai...


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Una bella cosa che puoi fare nel weekend, allora, è guardare la stupenda serie di trasmissioni che Clarke curò per la BBC. Titolo: Civilization.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilisation_(TV_series)
> 
> Le trovi facilmente e gratis in rete, credo anche su youtube. La trasmissione sul Settecento è meravigliosa.


Grazie!!!!


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie!!!!



Avevo inserito un link sbagliato, ora l'ho corretto.


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie!!!!


La trasmissione dedicata espressamente al Settecento è la 10, _The Smile of Reason_; ma per seguire l'arco di ascesa e caduta dell'ancien régime meglio guardare dalla 9, _The Pursuit of Happiness,_ fino alla 12, _The Fallacies of Hope. _Ma poi vedrai tu. Clarke parla un perfetto Queen's English, e dunque non avrai problemi a seguire. Poi mi fai sapere se la serie ti è piaciuta.


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La trasmissione dedicata espressamente al Settecento è la 10, _The Smile of Reason_; ma per seguire l'arco di ascesa e caduta dell'ancien régime meglio guardare dalla 9, _The Pursuit of Happiness,_ fino alla 12, _The Fallacies of Hope. _Ma poi vedrai tu. Clarke parla un perfetto Queen's English, e dunque non avrai problemi a seguire. Poi mi fai sapere se la serie ti è piaciuta.


Penso me li sciropperò tutti senza indugio!


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Penso me li sciropperò tutti senza indugio!


Però non ti sciroppare anche una cassata a episodio!


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Però non ti sciroppare anche una cassata a episodio!


Costano troppo. Però ti dirò, aiutano...


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Costano troppo. Però ti dirò, aiutano...


Ciao, ceno fuori stasera. Tu da brava guardati la trasmissione culturale + un minestrone penitenziale


----------



## nina (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ciao, ceno fuori stasera. Tu da brava guardati la trasmissione culturale + un minestrone penitenziale


Yessir! Buona cena!


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè sono 4 anni e mezzo che le faccio trovare i riassunti pronti suil tavolino e manco una teglia di lasagne in cambio s'è vista....ora pareggiamo i conti


Morta per una teglia di lasagne....che morte da sfigata!


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Pardon, volevo darvi un resoconto il più dettagliato possibile


Nuuuuu, tranquilla cara!:up:
E' perplesso che fa lo sfaticato e non mi aiuta!!!


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] è una ragazza molto innamorata della sua ex che l'ha lasciata dopo 4 anni di relazione per un altro
> aveva molto investito su questa relazione che per diverso tempo aveva reso felici entrambi nonostante i problemi derivanti per lo più da un carattere della sue ex piuttosto chiuso e spigoloso
> 
> la fine della loro relazione è stata piuttosto dolorosa e da allora non si sono più sentite
> ...


Ninaaaaaaaaaa.....ma chi te lo fa fare???

Fuggiiiiiiii da chi ti fa/ha fatto soffrire!!!!
La libertà non ha prezzo!!! Pensa se dovevi tenerti un elemento simile! :scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ninaaaaaaaaaa.....ma chi te lo fa fare???
> 
> Fuggiiiiiiii da chi ti fa/ha fatto soffrire!!!!
> La libertà non ha prezzo!!! Pensa se dovevi tenerti un elemento simile! :scared:


Ciao Eli


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Eli


Ciao tesoro!! :bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Per sempre non lo pensavo... lo speravo, forse, ma che mi facesse una cosa del genere no. Avevo sempre pensato "se prima o poi mi dovesse lasciare, da persona corretta e sincera qual è, so che non mi tratterà mai come una pezza", ecco.


Guarda che a chi ha più anni di te questo fa proprio ridere.
A me non tanto perché anch'io mi aspettavo rispetto dal padre dei miei figli. Ma non funziona così.
Anzi più il legame è forte, più per spezzarlo è necessario uno strappo forte o un taglio deciso.
Se fosse stata dolce avrebbe significato che non eri stata nulla per lei.


Poi tutta questa sciallanza per la bisessualità io non la credo tanto facile da vivere. Siamo in un'epoca in cui viene accettata tranquillamente l'omosessualità (si fa per dire, non ovunque e non per tutti) ma generalmente viene chiesta una appartenenza. Non è detto che per lei sia tutto così chiaro.


----------



## nina (15 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che a chi ha più anni di te questo fa proprio ridere.
> A me non tanto perché anch'io mi aspettavo rispetto dal padre dei miei figli. Ma non funziona così.
> Anzi più il legame è forte, più per spezzarlo è necessario uno strappo forte o un taglio deciso.
> Se fosse stata dolce avrebbe significato che non eri stata nulla per lei.
> ...


Ciao Brunetta!
Guarda, il fatto non è l'essere stati bruschi o dolci o meno nel complesso, è l'avermi trattata male prima, per settimane, salvo piangermi davanti in ginocchio quando l'ho beccata... se proprio doveva finire così, io mi sarei aspettata un attimo di maturità qualche settimana fa, quando mi crogiolavo nell'illusione di poter dialogare con una giovane donna di 21 anni, che colta sul fatto mi diceva, con la tipica incoerenza che la contraddistingue, di amarmi ancora... e so benissimo che nella vita le cose non sono lineari: ne ho avuta una parecchio difficile. Sono d'accordo con te sul discorso bisessualità in generale, non è una condizione facile in una società come questa, ma mi viene da strabuzzare gli occhi a pensare a come lei fino a due mesi prima difendesse la sua relazione omosessuale davanti ai colleghi e alla parte di famiglia con cui ha finito di fare coming out. Sono cose che un pochino ti fanno pensare, dopo tanti anni, a una sorta di permanenza del rapporto che prescinde da quello che credevo fosse semplice caratteraccio. Insomma, è bastata la prima persona nuova dopo anni passati a dirmi "la mia esistenza senza di te non me la immagino" (e me lo ha ripetuto pure quella sera!) e "solo tu mi fai quest'effetto". Minchia. Dirai tu "arriva questa sbarbatella con meno di trent'anni che non si capacita e pensa di essere l'unica"... non penso di essere l'unica, ma è difficile per me capacitarsi - condividevamo talmente tanto, che uno alla storia del compagno di vita finisce che un poco ci crede, e ci resta di merda (e sì, vorrei ancora rivederla. No, non le ho scritto... e come dice mia madre: "buttati, tanto peggio di così non può andare, e quel vestito costa!", ma continuo a resistere. Mortacci mia).


----------



## nina (15 Gennaio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ninaaaaaaaaaa.....ma chi te lo fa fare???
> 
> Fuggiiiiiiii da chi ti fa/ha fatto soffrire!!!!
> La libertà non ha prezzo!!! Pensa se dovevi tenerti un elemento simile! :scared:


Piacere  eh. Lo so. Io fra me e me me lo ripeto, ma serve a poco, per ora. Meno male che questo fine settimana mi ha distratta.


----------



## nina (15 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La trasmissione dedicata espressamente al Settecento è la 10, _The Smile of Reason_; ma per seguire l'arco di ascesa e caduta dell'ancien régime meglio guardare dalla 9, _The Pursuit of Happiness,_ fino alla 12, _The Fallacies of Hope. _Ma poi vedrai tu. Clarke parla un perfetto Queen's English, e dunque non avrai problemi a seguire. Poi mi fai sapere se la serie ti è piaciuta.


Sono stata fuori casa, ma nei prossimi giorni recupero!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Piacere  eh. Lo so. Io fra me e me me lo ripeto, ma serve a poco, per ora. Meno male che questo fine settimana mi ha distratta.


Che hai fatto di bello questo Week?


----------



## nina (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che hai fatto di bello questo Week?


Me ne sono stata lontano da qui con i miei amici più cari, che mi hanno strafogata, ascoltata e distratta. Mo' son sola di nuovo e affondo nel procedurale coatto. Madonna.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Me ne sono stata lontano da qui con i miei amici più cari, che mi hanno strafogata, ascoltata e distratta. Mo' son sola di nuovo e affondo nel procedurale coatto. Madonna.


allora ti serve questo 

:abbraccio:


----------



## nina (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> allora ti serve questo
> 
> :abbraccio:


Aaaaawwwwww.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta!
> Guarda, il fatto non è l'essere stati bruschi o dolci o meno nel complesso, è l'avermi trattata male prima, per settimane, salvo piangermi davanti in ginocchio quando l'ho beccata... se proprio doveva finire così, io mi sarei aspettata un attimo di maturità qualche settimana fa, quando mi crogiolavo nell'illusione di poter dialogare con una giovane donna di 21 anni, che colta sul fatto mi diceva, con la tipica incoerenza che la contraddistingue, di amarmi ancora... e so benissimo che nella vita le cose non sono lineari: ne ho avuta una parecchio difficile. Sono d'accordo con te sul discorso bisessualità in generale, non è una condizione facile in una società come questa, ma mi viene da strabuzzare gli occhi a pensare a come lei fino a due mesi prima difendesse la sua relazione omosessuale davanti ai colleghi e alla parte di famiglia con cui ha finito di fare coming out. Sono cose che un pochino ti fanno pensare, dopo tanti anni, a una sorta di permanenza del rapporto che prescinde da quello che credevo fosse semplice caratteraccio. Insomma, è bastata la prima persona nuova dopo anni passati a dirmi "la mia esistenza senza di te non me la immagino" (e me lo ha ripetuto pure quella sera!) e "solo tu mi fai quest'effetto". Minchia. Dirai tu "arriva questa sbarbatella con meno di trent'anni che non si capacita e pensa di essere l'unica"... non penso di essere l'unica, ma è difficile per me capacitarsi - condividevamo talmente tanto, che uno alla storia del compagno di vita finisce che un poco ci crede, e ci resta di merda (e sì, vorrei ancora rivederla. No, non le ho scritto... e come dice mia madre: "buttati, tanto peggio di così non può andare, e quel vestito costa!", ma continuo a resistere. Mortacci mia).


Tu sai come vanno le cose. Non ti capaciti che sia successo a te.
Purtroppo ti è successo.

Io darei l'iban e chiederei il vestito. Per farlo potrebbe succedere di parlarle e stare male? Se lo vuoi fare, fallo.
Con il tempo ripenserai a tutto con la certezza di avere fatto quello che sentivi.


----------



## nina (16 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sai come vanno le cose. Non ti capaciti che sia successo a te.
> Purtroppo ti è successo.
> 
> Io darei l'iban e chiederei il vestito. Per farlo potrebbe succedere di parlarle e stare male? Se lo vuoi fare, fallo.
> Con il tempo ripenserai a tutto con la certezza di avere fatto quello che sentivi.


La conclusione a cui sono giunta è che prima di chiederglielo devo sentirmi un pochino più forte - ho la paura che non si presenti, che deleghi alla mamma, che ne so, ma sì, penso di non dovere avere il rimpianto. Negli ultimi periodi io non le scrivevo perché volevo vedere se gliene fregava, lei cercava di attirarmi con i link su Facebook, ma se ne faceva un altro e non mi parlava, e io sono qui con una matassa di cose dentro (che neppure cattive sono, pensa un po' che pirla)... e spero di potergliene dire almeno una. Poi magari mi dice "guarda che non me ne frega nulla" o cerca di rigirare la frittata dandomi la colpa, io magari starò male perché in fondo non volevo sapere, ma via il dente, via il dolore?


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La conclusione a cui sono giunta è che prima di chiederglielo devo sentirmi un pochino più forte - ho la paura che non si presenti, che deleghi alla mamma, che ne so, ma sì, penso di non dovere avere il rimpianto. Negli ultimi periodi io non le scrivevo perché volevo vedere se gliene fregava, lei cercava di attirarmi con i link su Facebook, ma se ne faceva un altro e non mi parlava, e io sono qui con una matassa di cose dentro (che neppure cattive sono, pensa un po' che pirla)... e spero di potergliene dire almeno una. Poi magari mi dice "guarda che non me ne frega nulla" o cerca di rigirare la frittata dandomi la colpa, io magari starò male perché in fondo non volevo sapere, ma *via il dente, via il dolore*?


Può darsi. Ricorda però che l'estrazione è senza anestesia, vedi prima se te la senti.


----------



## trilobita (16 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Può darsi. Ricorda però che l'estrazione è senza anestesia, vedi prima se te la senti.


Da anestesista pluridecorato sul campo,in questo specifico,mi permetterei di suggerire una bella fetta di cassata(siciliana,non veneta,mi raccomando),sorseggiando un passittuccio di Pantelleria.
Posologia....ad libitum.
Brano di sottofondo...il barbiere di....


----------



## nina (16 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Può darsi. Ricorda però che l'estrazione è senza anestesia, vedi prima se te la senti.


Sì, infatti. Devo prepararmi bene. E vedere pure se si presenta.


----------



## nina (16 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Da anestesista pluridecorato sul campo,in questo specifico,mi permetterei di suggerire una bella fetta di cassata(siciliana,non veneta,mi raccomando),sorseggiando un passittuccio di Pantelleria.
> Posologia....ad libitum.
> Brano di sottofondo...il barbiere di....


Mica una fetta sola, temo!


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

E ovviamente, uno va a cercare altra gente su Facebook, e dal menu a tendina spunta lei, e vedi che ha tolto la foto profilo col tuo gatto che aveva scattato a casa tua. E il coraggio di scriverle il messaggio si dilegua, evviva al sudore a cascata e la tachicardia. Perché mi sento come se stessi facendo qualcosa di male? Mi sembra di prendere a due mani la risolutezza per andare avanti (o almeno vederla per provarci) e poi basta un nulla per farmi fare dodicimila passi indietro: mi sono svegliata stamattina con la sensazione fisica che qualcosa mi stesse masticando il cuore fra i denti. Mi son detta mettiamoci a lavorare sulla tesi... e la mia tesi è l'analisi delle lettere d'amore fra due principesse. Voglio prendere a pugni qualcosa. Allorché ho deciso che domani vado a tagliare i capelli, provo il vestito nuovo e le mando il messaggio: succeda quel che succeda, sperando che si faccia vedere e che nel momento in cui lo faccia veda una persona perlomeno sicura di sé. Speriamo non mi prenda una sincope (soffro di cuore) e speriamo di non stare troppo male in caso di rifiuti vari.


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao Nina
Ho letto la tua storia e questo ultimo passaggio
Mi.sembri una donna molto.equilibrata forte ed intelligente

E come tutti noi l abbandono è difficile da gestire subentra una parte irrazionale che non ci fa ragionare 

Perché per quanto brutale chi non ti cerca chi ti lascia chi non ha cura di te non esistono particolari giustificazioni 

Non ti ama o non ti ama più o Cmq al momento ha ben altro per la testa 
Quindi uno dovrebbe essere così forte ed amare così tanto se stesso da tirarsi via e tirare via pensieri e timori di nuovi rifiuti 

Questo visto da fuori perché quando ci sei dentro è una vera merda a qusiasi età 
Forse alla tua pure un po di piu che più avabti inizi anche ad averne due palle e sai che Cmq vada se ne esce da quella sofferenza

Io ti direi passa oltre non cercarla non farti altro male proteggiti
Un abbraccio


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ciao Nina
> Ho letto la tua storia e questo ultimo passaggio
> Mi.sembri una donna molto.equilibrata forte ed intelligente
> 
> ...


Grazie, Carola. Non so perché, ma mi hai fatto salire due o tre lactime.


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie, Carola. Non so perché, ma mi hai fatto salire due o tre lactime.


Anche a me,solo un errore di battitura..
sono commosso...


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

Non mentire,Carola,dì la verità....hai assunto una segretaria che scrive i post per te....


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anche a me,solo un errore di battitura..
> sono commosso...


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non mentire,Carola,dì la verità....hai assunto una segretaria che scrive i post per te....


Sono a casa influenzata quindi super relax....


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


>


Ma sta faccina dove la peschi??


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sta faccina dove la peschi??


Ma sono le emoticons sul mio Samsung...


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

Che pacchia lavorare da casa 
Mici che ti fanno le fusa.. tisane..voi... ...ma tra un po  tornano le iene ..paura......


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma sono le emoticons sul mio Samsung...


Azz anche io ho Samsung 

Mi cerco


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Che pacchia lavorare da casa
> Mici che ti fanno le fusa.. tisane..voi... ...ma tra un po  tornano le iene ..paura......


:rotfl: come le iene !!!!!


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Che pacchia lavorare da casa
> Mici che ti fanno le fusa.. tisane..voi... ...ma tra un po  tornano le iene ..paura......


Bella la vita...beh,certo,prendessi anch'io 8.000 € al mese di alimenti dalla mia ex moglie......


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: come le iene !!!!!


I miei figghhhiiii

Gaurisco


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> I miei figghhhiiii
> 
> Gaurisco


Eccaalla'!!!!


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: come le iene !!!!!


I miei figghhhiiii

Gaurisco
Azz volevo correggere ho riscritto uguale..


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> I miei figghhhiiii
> 
> Gaurisco


Eh ho capito appunto ridevo...arrivano gli unniiiiiii :rofl:


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bella la vita...beh,certo,prendessi anch'io 8.000 € al mese di alimenti dalla mia ex moglie......


Scemo sono in mutua ma lavoro ieri sera avevo 38.8 ..Cmq di alimenti x ora non vedo nulla non avendo definito ancora nulla ..

Cmq stando sposata ne vedevo ben di più se ti interessa .


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scemo sono in mutua ma lavoro ieri sera avevo 38.8 ..Cmq di alimenti x ora non vedo nulla non avendo definito ancora nulla ..
> 
> Cmq stando sposata ne vedevo ben di più se ti interessa .


Come godo a fare il bauscia con Carola.
Tra l'altro se la fai incazzare scrive in modo corretto che neanche la treccani...
La battuta era appunto per sentire se avevi novità a questo riguardo,ma vedo che siete ancora in alto mare...


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E ovviamente, uno va a cercare altra gente su Facebook, e dal menu a tendina spunta lei, e vedi che ha tolto la foto profilo col tuo gatto che aveva scattato a casa tua. E il coraggio di scriverle il messaggio si dilegua, evviva al sudore a cascata e la tachicardia. *Perché mi sento come se stessi facendo qualcosa di male?* Mi sembra di prendere a due mani la risolutezza per andare avanti (o almeno vederla per provarci) e poi basta un nulla per farmi fare dodicimila passi indietro: mi sono svegliata stamattina con la sensazione fisica che qualcosa mi stesse masticando il cuore fra i denti. Mi son detta mettiamoci a lavorare sulla tesi... e la mia tesi è l'analisi delle lettere d'amore fra due principesse. Voglio prendere a pugni qualcosa. Allorché ho deciso che domani vado a tagliare i capelli, provo il vestito nuovo e le mando il messaggio: succeda quel che succeda, sperando che si faccia vedere e che nel momento in cui lo faccia veda una persona perlomeno sicura di sé. Speriamo non mi prenda una sincope (soffro di cuore) e speriamo di non stare troppo male in caso di rifiuti vari.


Perchè* ti *stai facendo qualcosa di male.


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Come godo a fare il bauscia con Carola.stronzo!!!!
> 
> 
> Rapporti più cordiali
> ...


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> trilobita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come godo a fare il bauscia con Carola.stronzo!!!!
> ...


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Pensi che si faccia ancora illusioni su di voi?
> ...


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

Invece con il mio compagno ehm
Intesa sessuali che aumenta .lui è un pesci di segno zodiacale ( be ovvio non me la faccio con una trota ).Cmq passionale giocoso sensuale anche un po tanto da ricerca di cose stimolanti ..

E x  ora resiste .


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Invece con il mio compagno ehm
> Intesa sessuali che aumenta .lui è un pesci di segno zodiacale ( be ovvio non me la faccio con una trota ).Cmq passionale giocoso sensuale anche un po tanto da ricerca di cose stimolanti ..
> 
> E x  ora resiste .


Tesoro basta che non sia "il trota" poi tutto va bene


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro basta che non sia "il trota" poi tutto va bene


Ti pregooooooo il trota


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ti pregooooooo il trota


:carneval:


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Perchè* ti *stai facendo qualcosa di male.


Vorrei prendermi a pugni nei denti.


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vorrei prendermi a pugni nei denti.


Il dentista costa caro, ripensaci. Coraggio!


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ehi, le ho mandato un messaggio neutro, alla fine. Ha risposto pure in fretta. Neutra, ma articolata. Che non significa nulla, eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ehi, le ho mandato un messaggio neutro, alla fine. Ha risposto pure in fretta. Neutra, ma articolata. Che non significa nulla, eh.


Cioè che idea ti sei fatta della sua risposta ?


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè che idea ti sei fatta della sua risposta ?


Beh, intanto mi ha risposto velocemente e non me l'aspettavo, mi ha detto pacatamente che la nonna non è più lì e che si fa nei prossimi giorni. Le ho risposto che poi ci s'accorda. Ho almeno l'idea che possa non delegare alla mamma, ma a livello emotivo può non significare nulla. Saprò che fare al momento giusto. Intanto, so che dirle, sempre se vuole stare a sentire/parlare lei...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Beh, intanto mi ha risposto velocemente e non me l'aspettavo, mi ha detto pacatamente che la nonna non è più lì e che si fa nei prossimi giorni. Le ho risposto che poi ci s'accorda. Ho almeno l'idea che possa non delegare alla mamma, ma a livello emotivo può non significare nulla. Saprò che fare al momento giusto. Intanto, so che dirle, sempre se vuole stare a sentire/parlare lei...


Ok e tu come ti senti ?


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Beh, intanto mi ha risposto velocemente e non me l'aspettavo, mi ha detto pacatamente che la nonna non è più lì e che si fa nei prossimi giorni. Le ho risposto che poi ci s'accorda. Ho almeno l'idea che possa non delegare alla mamma, ma a livello emotivo può non significare nulla. Saprò che fare al momento giusto. Intanto, so che dirle, sempre se vuole stare a sentire/parlare lei...


Perdonami se te lo dico ma la tua ex mi sta diventando simpatica . Ti rendi conto di quanto appiccicosa ed asfissiante tu sia ? Poverina , ti ha fatto capire in ogni modo che lei è oltre , oltre la vs storia e tu ancora lì con i sotterfugi e i vediamo cosa dice così poi io ....Lei te L ha detto in ogni modo : è finita tra di voi


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok e tu come ti senti ?


In nessun modo particolare?


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perdonami se te lo dico ma la tua ex mi sta diventando simpatica . Ti rendi conto di quanto appiccicosa ed asfissiante tu sia ? Poverina , ti ha fatto capire in ogni modo che lei è oltre , oltre la vs storia e tu ancora lì con i sotterfugi e i vediamo cosa dice così poi io ....Lei te L ha detto in ogni modo : è finita tra di voi


Scusa, eh, ma sono due mesi che non le rivolgo la parola, non sa niente di me e io di lei altrettanto, potrò sperare mi guardi in faccia o no, visto e considerato che nemmeno quando stavamo insieme le chiedevo mezza cosa che non fosse "vediamoci"? Potrò star male per i cazzi miei senza farglielo sapere?


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Scusa, eh, ma sono due mesi che non le rivolgo la parola, non sa niente di me e io di lei altrettanto, potrò sperare mi guardi in faccia o no, visto e considerato che nemmeno quando stavamo insieme le chiedevo mezza cosa che non fosse "vediamoci"? Potrò star male per i cazzi miei senza farglielo sapere?


Non cercarla dammi retta 

Dopo che ti ha guardata ?

Per come si è comportata Divresti essere tu a non avere voglia di vederla 
L amore le attenzioni non si elemosinano mai 
Io l ho fatto sino a picio  tempo fa


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non cercarla dammi retta
> 
> Dopo che ti ha guardata ?
> 
> ...


Ma tranquilla, non ho intenzione di chiederle niente di particolare, né tantomeno di chiederle di rimetterci insieme. Innanzitutto, rivoglio il mio vestito e non posso prendermelo da sola. Seconda cosa, voglio togliermi un sassolino dalla scarpa. Non avevo intenzione di elemosinarlo nemmeno prima, l'affetto, te lo assicuro.


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Scusa, eh, ma sono due mesi che non le rivolgo la parola, non sa niente di me e io di lei altrettanto, potrò sperare mi guardi in faccia o no, visto e considerato che nemmeno quando stavamo insieme le chiedevo mezza cosa che non fosse "vediamoci"? Potrò star male per i cazzi miei senza farglielo sapere?


Ci sarà un motivo per cui non ti ha calcolata per 2 mesi ! E poi mi pare che per i cazzi tuoi proprio no ! Glielo vuoi proprio far sapere


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ci sarà un motivo per cui non ti ha calcolata per 2 mesi ! E poi mi pare che per i cazzi tuoi proprio no ! Glielo vuoi proprio far sapere


Perché secondo te lei viene e io le dico "mi hai fatta stare tanto male"? Certo che c'è un motivo, si sta facendo la sua vita e cosa mi contattava a fare? Credi che non lo sappia?


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perché secondo te lei viene e io le dico "mi hai fatta stare tanto male"?


Che ne so


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Che ne so


Ma stiamo scherzando? Ma non lo facevo prima, posso mai mettermi a farlo adesso?


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando? Ma non lo facevo prima, posso mai mettermi a farlo adesso?


Scusami sei lesbica o bsx ? Esco dal tema lo so ma sono curiosa . Io bsx , ho una relazione con un ragazzo ma mi sto facendo domande


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Scusami sei lesbica o bsx ? Esco dal tema lo so ma sono curiosa . Io bsx , ho una relazione con un ragazzo ma mi sto facendo domande


Guarda, tendenzialmente bisex, ma con un uomo non sono mai stata. Me ne sono piaciuti, però, e quando mi sono accorta che mi piaceva una donna mi sono lasciata andare. Ora come ora, penso di pendere più da un lato che dall'altro, ma se un uomo dovesse piacermi, ci andrei, ecco. Poi magari scopro di essere lesbica - ultimamente me lo chiedo, ma non so esattamente cosa rispondermi.


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Guarda, tendenzialmente bisex, ma con un uomo non sono mai stata. Me ne sono piaciuti, però, e quando mi sono accorta che mi piaceva una donna mi sono lasciata andare. Ora come ora, penso di pendere più da un lato che dall'altro, ma se un uomo dovesse piacermi, ci andrei, ecco. Poi magari scopro di essere lesbica - ultimamente me lo chiedo, ma non so esattamente cosa rispondermi.


Io ho avuto una storia molto bella con una ragazza per un anno . L unica con una donna e L unica in cui ero tranquilla e a cui sono stata fedele . Più numerose storie con vari ragazzi . Due importanti . Sempre infedele ed irrequieta.Ho 27 anni


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Scusami sei lesbica o bsx ? Esco dal tema lo so ma sono curiosa . Io bsx , ho una relazione con un ragazzo ma mi sto facendo domande





nina ha detto:


> Guarda, tendenzialmente bisex, ma con un uomo non sono mai stata. Me ne sono piaciuti, però, e quando mi sono accorta che mi piaceva una donna mi sono lasciata andare. Ora come ora, penso di pendere più da un lato che dall'altro, ma se un uomo dovesse piacermi, ci andrei, ecco. Poi magari scopro di essere lesbica - ultimamente me lo chiedo, ma non so esattamente cosa rispondermi.





lorella89 ha detto:


> Io ho avuto una storia molto bella con una ragazza per un anno . L unica con una donna e L unica in cui ero tranquilla e a cui sono stata fedele . Più numerose storie con vari ragazzi . Due importanti . Sempre infedele ed irrequieta.Ho 27 anni


E vabbè allora ditelo.


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Non capisco se mi piacesse lei perché lei o perché donna . Non ho altre esperienze


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E vabbè allora ditelo.


Tu sottovaluti tradinet


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu sottovaluti tradinet


Maliziosa


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Maliziosa


No, era una battuta mia che sono in fissa per queste cose.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Maliziosa


Quello è  pres mica io


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, era una battuta mia che sono in fissa per queste cose.


Allora si fa aprire "Maremma maiala" ci stai?


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Guarda, tendenzialmente bisex, ma con un uomo non sono mai stata. Me ne sono piaciuti, però, e quando mi sono accorta che mi piaceva una donna mi sono lasciata andare. Ora come ora, penso di pendere più da un lato che dall'altro, ma se un uomo dovesse piacermi, ci andrei, ecco. Poi magari scopro di essere lesbica - ultimamente me lo chiedo, ma non so esattamente cosa rispondermi.


se non sei mai stata con un uomo, al momento non ti definirei bisessuale.

al limite bicuriosa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora si fa aprire "Maremma maiala" ci stai?


Ah sì. Però io riserverei l'accesso a chi partecipa regolarmente.


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io ho avuto una storia molto bella con una ragazza per un anno . L unica con una donna e L unica in cui ero tranquilla e a cui sono stata fedele . Più numerose storie con vari ragazzi . Due importanti . Sempre infedele ed irrequieta.Ho 27 anni


Questa è stata la mia unica storia, per adesso. E penso che il motivo per cui sia così sconvolta è che il tradimento non è proprio nel mio DNA, a livello di rapporti umani in generale. E il motivo per cui la storia è una sola è che sono molto socievole e disinvolta, stare in mezzo agli altri mi è sempre piaciuto, ma sono estremamente selettiva. Poi vabbe', io di mio me ne frega un cazzo di non camminare bene, nel mio corpo ci vivo, ma è sempre doloroso dover far vedere agli altri che conduci una vita normalissima (e fidati, mi lavo i pavimenti da sola e vivo a 800km da casa) e sei un essere umano completamente emancipato, ci sono momenti in cui è estremamente stancante... con lei invece fu molto semplice. Non so quanto potrà esserlo con altri, dato il modo in cui è andata a finire.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ah sì. Però io riserverei l'accesso a chi partecipa regolarmente.


Ci sto


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Questa è stata la mia unica storia, per adesso. E penso che il motivo per cui sia così sconvolta è che il tradimento non è proprio nel mio DNA, a livello di rapporti umani in generale. E il motivo per cui la storia è una sola è che sono molto socievole e disinvolta, stare in mezzo agli altri mi è sempre piaciuto, ma sono estremamente selettiva. Poi vabbe', io di mio me ne frega un cazzo di non camminare bene, nel mio corpo ci vivo, ma è sempre doloroso dover far vedere agli altri che conduci una vita normalissima (e fidati, mi lavo i pavimenti da sola e vivo a 800km da casa) e sei un essere umano completamente emancipato, ci sono momenti in cui è estremamente stancante... con lei invece fu molto semplice. Non so quanto potrà esserlo con altri, dato il modo in cui è andata a finire.


Non devi fissarti con lei . Arriverà un altro cuore che si sintonizzerà con il tuo


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non capisco se mi piacesse lei perché lei o perché donna . Non ho altre esperienze


Io all'epoca mi sono risolta con "boh, mi piace più di qualunque ragazzo mi sia mai piaciuto e mi ha appena detto che era innamorata di me da mesi, l'inferno non mi si è spalancato sotto i piedi, mi butto!"


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non sei mai stata con un uomo, al momento non ti definirei bisessuale.
> 
> al limite bicuriosa.


Bicuriosa  ma come ti vengono :rofl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Questa è stata la mia unica storia, per adesso. E penso che il motivo per cui sia così sconvolta è che il tradimento non è proprio nel mio DNA, a livello di rapporti umani in generale. E il motivo per cui la storia è una sola è che sono molto socievole e disinvolta, stare in mezzo agli altri mi è sempre piaciuto, ma sono estremamente selettiva. Poi vabbe', io di mio me ne frega un cazzo di non camminare bene, nel mio corpo ci vivo, ma è sempre doloroso dover far vedere agli altri che conduci una vita normalissima (e fidati, mi lavo i pavimenti da sola e vivo a 800km da casa) e sei un essere umano completamente emancipato, ci sono momenti in cui è estremamente stancante... con lei invece fu molto semplice. Non so quanto potrà esserlo con altri, dato il modo in cui è andata a finire.


Perchè leghi questo epilogo ai tuoi rapporti futuri?


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci sto


Non ho capito nulla ! Mi spiegate ?


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non devi fissarti con lei . Arriverà un altro cuore che si sintonizzerà con il tuo


Ma credimi, non mi voglio fissare. Sono solo estremamente delusa e devastata da un comportamento incoerente, e non so quanto di questo traspaia da fuori.


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io all'epoca mi sono risolta con "boh, mi piace più di qualunque ragazzo mi sia mai piaciuto e mi ha appena detto che era innamorata di me da mesi, l'inferno non mi si è spalancato sotto i piedi, mi butto!"


Perché L inferno ? Sei stata bene hai amato e sei stata amata ....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non ho capito nulla ! Mi spiegate ?


Si parla di una proposta (nata in un altro thread) di aprire una sezione nuova. Io proponevo di aprirla solo a chi partecipa attivamente al forum. Non era legata a questo thread e alla vostra discussione, anzi.


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè leghi questo epilogo ai tuoi rapporti futuri?


Perché nell'ultimo periodo lei mi ha usato contro la mia disabilità, che è il mio unico nervo scoperto. Come può farlo lei, può farlo chiunque.


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perché L inferno ? Sei stata bene hai amato e sei stata amata ....


Era ironico  nel senso che il Padreterno non mi ha fulminata.


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma credimi, non mi voglio fissare. Sono solo estremamente delusa e devastata da un comportamento incoerente, e non so quanto di questo traspaia da fuori.


Perplesso mi ha definita non omosessuale ma omoafettiva


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non sei mai stata con un uomo, al momento non ti definirei bisessuale.
> 
> al limite bicuriosa.


Ho detto che non ci sono mai andata, ma ciò non esclude che in passato abbia avuto molta voglia senza poter quagliare!


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perché nell'ultimo periodo lei mi ha usato contro la mia disabilità, che è il mio unico nervo scoperto. Come può farlo lei, può farlo chiunque.


Normalmente le storie finiscono facendoci stare male , non farci caso


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perché nell'ultimo periodo lei mi ha usato contro la mia disabilità, che è il mio unico nervo scoperto. Come può farlo lei, può farlo chiunque.


Ognuno di noi a 26 anni ha avuto nervi scoperti più o meno ingombranti. Col tempo la corazza si inspessisce.


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho detto che non ci sono mai andata, ma ciò non esclude che in passato abbia avuto molta voglia senza poter quagliare!


Buonanotte Nina io vado a dormire .Tu anni ?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non ho capito nulla ! Mi spiegate ?


Sorry ...sono andata ot ...per aprire una sezione nuova volevo la conferma da pres


----------



## ipazia (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Questa è stata la mia unica storia, per adesso. E penso che il motivo per cui sia così sconvolta è che il tradimento non è proprio nel mio DNA, a livello di rapporti umani in generale. E il motivo per cui la storia è una sola è che sono molto socievole e disinvolta, stare in mezzo agli altri mi è sempre piaciuto, ma sono estremamente selettiva. Poi vabbe', io di mio me ne frega un cazzo di non camminare bene, nel mio corpo ci vivo, ma è sempre doloroso dover far vedere agli altri che conduci una vita normalissima (e fidati, mi lavo i pavimenti da sola e vivo a 800km da casa) e sei un essere umano completamente emancipato, ci sono momenti in cui è estremamente stancante... *con lei invece fu molto semplice*. Non so quanto potrà esserlo con altri, dato il modo in cui è andata a finire.


Ciao 

i motivi per cui con lei fu molto semplice hanno sicuramente un peso anche nella sua presenza, nelle attivazioni particolari fra te e lei...

Ma quelle attivazioni ci sono state perchè erano già prima dentro di te. Se non ci fossero state non si sarebbero potute attivare in relazione con lei. 

Riesci a riconoscere, in te, quello che TI si è attivato con lei? 
Io penso siano quei fatti che, al netto di come vada, non possano essere sfatti...quelle cose per cui, anche se fa male male, ne è comunque valsa la pena. Apprendimenti di sè su sè. L'altr* è un "attivatore"...ma non l'unic* anche se probabilmente irripetibile... 

Non pensi?


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sorry ...sono andata ot ...per aprire una sezione nuova volevo la conferma da pres


È il capo ?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> È il capo ?


Ah ah ah no Admin è perplesso...ma diciamo che per quella sezione lo trovo tra i più adatti


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i motivi per cui con lei fu molto semplice hanno sicuramente un peso anche nella sua presenza, nelle attivazioni particolari fra te e lei...
> 
> ...


Ti voglio bene ipazia mi piace leggerti e ti trovo sempre equilibrata e rispettosa di tutti


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah no Admin è perplesso...ma diciamo che per quella sezione lo trovo tra i più adatti


Perplesso e'il capo ? Quello che controlla e ci bacchetta ? Il grande fratello quindi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perplesso e'il capo ?


Perplesso é Admin non esiste il capo


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho detto che non ci sono mai andata, ma ciò non esclude che in passato abbia avuto molta voglia senza poter quagliare!


appunto.  finchè non passi dalla potenza all'atto, possibilmente con orgasmo, non puoi dirti bisessuale.

perchè potresti anche scoprire di avere la repulsione al corpo maschile.  l'attrazione da sola non è sufficiente.


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto.  finchè non passi dalla potenza all'atto, possibilmente con orgasmo, non puoi dirti bisessuale.
> 
> perchè potresti anche scoprire di avere la repulsione al corpo maschile.  l'attrazione da sola non è sufficiente.


Ecco perché sono omofettiva


----------



## ipazia (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene ipazia mi piace leggerti e ti trovo sempre equilibrata e rispettosa di tutti


usti...

grazie 

...diciamo che più che equilibrata, sto imparando a barcamenarmi fra i miei variegati squilibri ...

stavo cercando il tuo post sulla sorellanza, in cui specificavi il tuo approccio ai maschi e alle femmine, volevo risponderti...ma già che ci sono te lo chiedo qui...cos'è che intendi con sorellanza?


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ecco perché sono omofettiva


infatti tu sei il caso uguale e contrario rispetto a Nina.

il fatto che nella tua vita sentimentalsessuale sei stata fedele solo ad una donna e mai ad un uomo, mi fa pensare che gli uomini ti interessano per il sesso. ma non te ne innamori.


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> usti...
> 
> grazie
> 
> ...


Essere in simbiosi ma senza sesso


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Perplesso e'il capo ? Quello che controlla e ci bacchetta ? Il grande fratello quindi


No grande fratello no te prego ...quello lo lasciamo a Mediaset :rofl:

Admin come in ogni forum  non c'è  dirà senza Admin...non c'è  Admin senza fora


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Normalmente le storie finiscono facendoci stare male , non farci caso


Considera pure una cosa: quando lei mi ha confessato, io non l'ho ascoltata, mi è salito lo "sparisci" alla gola e l'ho sentita prendersi i miei insulti e dirmi cose completamente contrastanti nel tragitto dal cinema al bagno di casa mia, il tempo di riprendersi lo zaino. Ho bisogno di risolvermi, e di dirle in faccia due o tre cose, senza forzare i suoi sentimenti in nessuna maniera. Solo che, visto e considerato che altre volte mi ha detto "non mi sentivo pronta per parlarti, temevo mi sfanculassi", dopo essersi comportata in dei modi che boh, il tarlo mi è rimasto, semplicemente me lo voglio togliere. Lei non è mai stata una persona lineare, io invece sì, ho sempre rispettato i suoi spazi e gran parte delle sue paranoie. Pensa, io anche nella remotissima, fantascientifica ipotesi volesse ricostruire qualcosa, ora come ora non avrei la forza, non solo psicologica, per darle fiducia, ma anche fisica. Se vuole fare altre esperienze, io non la posso fermare. Non l'ho fermata nemmeno quando non mi voleva far conoscere i suoi nuovi amici, e non è mia intenzione. Anzi. Però, da persona coerente quale sono, vorrei dirle due cose, e sentirmene rispondere due. Poi ovvio che uno spera. Spera che l'altro pensi "minchia che stronzata che ho fatto" o "minchia ma con questo di adesso non è la stessa cosa di prima" Siamo mica robot. Ma di certo, se spero, non significa che elemosino o che voglia tenerla legata per forza. Ci sono cose basilari che ho preteso prima, ottenendole in parte, quando ero nella posizione di farlo.


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No grande fratello no te prego ...quello lo lasciamo a Mediaset :rofl:
> 
> Admin come in ogni forum  non c'è  dirà senza Admin...non c'è  Admin senza fora


Io non pensavo a Mediaset ma a orwell


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ecco perché sono omofettiva


Omoinfettiva?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io non pensavo a Mediaset ma a orwell


Addirittura!!! Cioè un forum lo assimili alla fattoria ? Sticazzi: )


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No grande fratello no te prego ...quello lo lasciamo a Mediaset :rofl:
> 
> Admin come in ogni forum  non c'è  dirà senza Admin...non c'è  Admin senza fora


Fia',2a1...


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura!!! Cioè un forum lo assomigli alla fattoria ? Sticazzi: )


Scherzo ! Ora dormo veramente , ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Scherzo ! Ora dormo veramente , ciao


Ciao, buonanotte


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i motivi per cui con lei fu molto semplice hanno sicuramente un peso anche nella sua presenza, nelle attivazioni particolari fra te e lei...
> 
> ...


Assolutamente, sono d'accordo con te. È pur vero, però, che nella vita ci sono persone con cui riesci a sentirti più libero che con altre a prescindere: Se ne sia comunque valsa la pena, non sono ancora in grado di dirlo... (era veramente una persona difficile già quando era presa) e penso che lei sia l'unica persona con cui mi lascerò mai andare in questa maniera. Uno poi, inevitabilmente, qualche piccolo muretto tende ad alzarlo. E io quando dico le cose, le faccio .


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Omoinfettiva?


Immagino che mentre scrivi dici : tessoro dove è il mio tessoro ?


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto.  finchè non passi dalla potenza all'atto, possibilmente con orgasmo, non puoi dirti bisessuale.
> 
> perchè potresti anche scoprire di avere la repulsione al corpo maschile.  l'attrazione da sola non è sufficiente.


Non mi hai mai vista squadrare i miei ex compagni di convitto. Fidati.


----------



## ipazia (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Essere in simbiosi ma senza sesso


capito. 

Io invece intendevo che anche nel sesso, la distribuzione mia interna del "potere" relazionale (non mi piace potere, ma non ho ancora trovato una parola che mi vada bene da sostituirci) restava comunque a me. 

Ma senza la compenetrazione che sento con un maschio. Che mi è invece fondamentale per sentirmi in "coppia". 

Forse più che simbiosi intendi intesa?
In effetti non è semplicissimo trovare un maschio con cui strafogarsi di nutella, o parlare di unghie o vestiti...una sorta di comunanza?


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Immagino che mentre scrivi dici : tessoro dove è il mio tessoro ?


Oggi siete affetti da Carolite acuta?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oggi siete affetti da Carolite acuta?


A me ogni tanto capita


----------



## lorella89 (17 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> capito.
> 
> Io invece intendevo che anche nel sesso, la distribuzione mia interna del "potere" relazionale (non mi piace potere, ma non ho ancora trovato una parola che mi vada bene da sostituirci) restava comunque a me.
> 
> ...


Entrambi i termini simbiosi + intesa


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non mi hai mai vista squadrare i miei ex compagni di convitto. Fidati.


fidarmi mi fido. ma fino a che non provi a manovrare la cloche, non puoi dirmi che sai volare.


----------



## nina (17 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> fidarmi mi fido. ma fino a che non provi a manovrare la cloche, non puoi dirmi che sai volare.


Te lo faccio sapere venerdì sera!


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Te lo faccio sapere venerdì sera!


ok.  tengo una birra in fresco per festeggiare, nel caso


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok.  tengo una birra in fresco per festeggiare, nel caso


Ahahahahahah, va bene!


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Assolutamente, sono d'accordo con te. È pur vero, però, che *nella vita ci sono persone con cui riesci a sentirti più libero che con altre a prescindere*: Se ne sia comunque valsa la pena, non sono ancora in grado di dirlo... (era veramente una persona difficile già quando era presa) e penso che lei sia l'unica persona con cui mi lascerò mai andare in questa maniera. Uno poi, inevitabilmente, qualche piccolo muretto tende ad alzarlo. E io quando dico le cose, le faccio .


Vero. 

secondo te quali sono le "specificità" che rendono possibile il grassetto? 
Quelle particolarità che dentro di te risuonavano in modo tale da farti dire 
"ok. E' una rompicoglioni. Ma è degna di queste parti di me. A lei, che mi fa sentire così e cosà le faccio vedere, gliele lascio vedere abbastanza da poterne godere insieme".

Che sono quelle che fan sentire più libere non perchè le ha create l'altr*, ma perchè in quel particolare contesto ci si è concesse di lasciarle fluire da dentro a fuori più liberamente del solito...

Quelle, anche se sfregiate, maltrattate, calpestate, non curate, restano tue. Ti appartengono. Sarà sempre tua la concessione che fai di te a quel livello. Ma a te stessa prima di tutto. Se non passi da te, non puoi concedere neanche all'altr*...non pensi? 

Se non fosse così, allora è l'altr* che crea il tuo sentire...pensi che qualcuno possa avere un potere del genere?


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> secondo te quali sono le "specificità" che rendono possibile il grassetto?
> Quelle particolarità che dentro di te risuonavano in modo tale da farti dire
> ...


Penso tu l'abbia detta molto meglio di come io l'abbia pensata, e per questo ti ringrazio.


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Entrambi i termini simbiosi + intesa


Simbiosi...mi fa venire un po' di brividi blu...a te no? 
Forse in una donna ti specchi in modo più agevole? 

Io ricordo la netta sensazione di trovarmi allo specchio...a tutti i livelli. 
Era una sensazione molto chiara e per niente conflittuale. 

Con un maschio quella sensazione invece genera tutta un'altra serie di reazioni...anche difensive. Ma anche molto eccitanti.


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Simbiosi...mi fa venire un po' di brividi blu...a te no?
> Forse in una donna ti specchi in modo più agevole?
> 
> Io ricordo la netta sensazione di trovarmi allo specchio...a tutti i livelli.
> ...


Questa metafora dello specchio la sento impiegata spesso in contesti lesbici, e ho sempre trovato strano che per me non fosse così.


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Penso tu l'abbia detta molto meglio di come io l'abbia pensata, e per questo ti ringrazio.


Prego...

...se posso essere sincera, dubito possa esser meglio di come tu l'hai pensata...probabilmente la botta è ancora così scottante che i pensieri si rincorrono confusi...ma poi le scottature diminuiscono d'intensità, la pelle si rifà e le cicatrici ci ricordano chi siamo e che siamo vive ...sono una ricchezza. 

Mai sentito parlare dell'arte del kintsugi?


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Questa metafora dello specchio la sento impiegata spesso in contesti lesbici, e ho sempre trovato strano che per me non fosse così.


Io non giro ambienti lesbici. Sono troppo assolutisti per me. 

Ma la sensazione era molto precisa. A tutti i livelli. 
Arrivavo prima a me. 

Con un maschio il percorso è diverso...


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego...
> 
> ...se posso essere sincera, dubito possa esser meglio di come tu l'hai pensata...probabilmente la botta è ancora così scottante che i pensieri si rincorrono confusi...ma poi le scottature diminuiscono d'intensità, la pelle si rifà e le cicatrici ci ricordano chi siamo e che siamo vive ...sono una ricchezza.
> 
> Mai sentito parlare dell'arte del kintsugi?


Ho studiato Giapponese. Purtroppo per me XDDDDD. Se non canno il significato dei caratteri, è quella pratrica di riattraccare i vasi in pezzi con l'oro...?

Speriamo. Ho superato cose davvero gravi e nessuna mi ha mai ridotta così.


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non giro ambienti lesbici. Sono troppo assolutisti per me.
> 
> Ma la sensazione era molto precisa. A tutti i livelli.
> Arrivavo prima a me.
> ...


Ah, ma figurati, mai frequentati nemmeno io, non mi ci sono mai davvero rivista.


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho studiato Giapponese. Purtroppo per me XDDDDD. Se non canno il significato dei caratteri, è quella pratrica di riattraccare i vasi in pezzi con l'oro...?
> 
> Speriamo. Ho superato cose davvero gravi e nessuna mi ha mai ridotta così.


Sì 

Far colare l'oro nelle crepe per ricomporre il vaso. Dando valore anche alle crepe. 

Che è un qualcosa di opposto, se ci pensi, al nostro modo di affrontare "le crepe"...le vorremmo far sparire, ripristinare a "prima"...e si finisce a combattere con la crepa invece di trovarci/colarci dentro il valore per noi...

Certo...è una ricerca dolorosa...ma preziosa...


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì
> 
> Far colare l'oro nelle crepe per rifare il vaso. Dando valore alla crepa.
> 
> Che è un qualcosa di opposto, se ci pensi, al nostro modo di affrontare "le crepe"...le vorremmo far sparire, ripristinare a "prima"...e si finisce a combattere con la crepa invece di trovarci/colarci dentro il valore per noi...


Ora come ora, sono in una fase in cui concordare mi è molto difficile. In altre circostanze, ti avrei dato ragione senza indugio.


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ah, ma figurati, mai frequentati nemmeno io, non mi ci sono mai davvero rivista.


Bella questa libertà di seguirti che ti dai 

Io li ho frequentati per un periodo...ma è una mia difficoltà, quando mi trovo in contesti che in un qualche modo presuppongono una posizione a favore o contro, una etichetta definitoria, non resisto a lungo...mi sento soffocare...anche se poi cerco le etichette per chiarirmi quando non ci capisco una beneamata..e poi le smonto...un lavorio


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ora come ora, sono in una fase in cui concordare mi è molto difficile. In altre circostanze, ti avrei dato ragione senza indugio.


Beh...adesso il vaso è a pezzi...non potrebbe essere altrimenti 

Adesso è il tempo di stare male...ma ora non è sempre 

Con una mia amica in quel tempo, decidevamo a tavolino modi per abbruttirci elegantemente 

Una volta ho speso io 300 euro per un paio di stivali (per cui ancora mi mangio le mani) che li ho messi tipo due volte, una deficiente, nel senso di mancante proprio :incazzato:..e lei si era comprata un vestito orribile, costosissimo...che campeggia nell'armadio. A eterno monito. Come i miei stivali...

Due idiote col botto :carneval:


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bella questa libertà di seguirti che ti dai
> 
> Io li ho frequentati per un periodo...ma è una mia difficoltà, quando mi trovo in contesti che in un qualche modo presuppongono una posizione a favore o contro, una etichetta definitoria, non resisto a lungo...mi sento soffocare...anche se poi cerco le etichette per chiarirmi quando non ci capisco una beneamata..e poi le smonto...un lavorio


Sei mica me???


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...adesso il vaso è a pezzi...non potrebbe essere altrimenti
> 
> Adesso è il tempo di stare male...ma ora non è sempre
> 
> ...


Beh, mi sembrano ottimi abbrutimenti!


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sei mica me???




no, no. 
Ma penso che ci si somigli in più e di più di quel che si pensa abitualmente


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> no, no.
> Ma penso che ci si somigli in più e di più di quel che si pensa abitualmente


Concordo moltissimo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Beh, mi sembrano ottimi abbrutimenti!


L'idea era che se idiote dovevamo essere (e ci sentivamo idiote eminenti in quel periodo...roba da laurea ad honorem) allora tanto valeva esserlo fino in fondo! :carneval:


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'idea era che se idiote dovevamo essere (e ci sentivamo idiote eminenti in quel periodo...roba da laurea ad honorem) allora tanto valeva esserlo fino in fondo! :carneval:


Mi pare giusto. Mi sto sentendo meno scema per averle scritto.


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Concordo moltissimo.


...è un pensiero coccola per me...

che dici, andiamo a riposare le teste? 

Mi sembra un buon orario per lasciare andare i pensieri...


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è un pensiero coccola per me...
> 
> che dici, andiamo a riposare le teste?
> 
> Mi sembra un buon orario per lasciare andare i pensieri...


Non male come idea. Buonanotte e un abbraccio.


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi pare giusto. Mi sto sentendo meno scema per averle scritto.




hai fatto quel che ti sentivi. Va bene così. 
Se poi ti renderai conto che non va bene, correggerai il tiro. 

L'universo non si incrina.


----------



## ipazia (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non male come idea. Buonanotte e un abbraccio.


Un abbraccio anche a te... 

Trova buoni sogni


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me ogni tanto capita


Inveccce amem ai.


----------



## lorella89 (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Simbiosi...mi fa venire un po' di brividi blu...a te no?
> Forse in una donna ti specchi in modo più agevole?
> 
> Io ricordo la netta sensazione di trovarmi allo specchio...a tutti i livelli.
> ...


Si hai ragione . Ma nel rapporto quotidiano mi fa stare meglio e tranquilla questo specchiarmi . Poi nella sfera erotica sento che ho bisogno di entrambi gli aspetti che hai ben descritto . Mi piace anche quel leggero dolore che sento quando lui spinge per entrare mi fa sentire sua e mi fa sentire viva.


----------



## lorella89 (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Beh, mi sembrano ottimi abbrutimenti!


Magari si esagera con una bella vacanza , anzi bruttissima vacanza


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione . Ma nel rapporto quotidiano mi fa stare meglio e tranquilla questo specchiarmi . Poi nella sfera erotica sento che ho bisogno di entrambi gli aspetti che hai ben descritto . Mi piace anche quel leggero dolore che sento quando lui spinge per entrare mi fa sentire sua e mi fa sentire viva.


Maremma......


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Maremma......


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Arrivavo prima a me.


In che senso?


----------



## lorella89 (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Te lo faccio sapere venerdì sera!


Venerdì pisello ?


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Venerdì pisello ?


Se me la gioco bene, sì... ma mi spiace per lui, che non sa di essere un po' un ripiego...


----------



## lorella89 (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Se me la gioco bene, sì... ma mi spiace per lui, che non sa di essere un po' un ripiego...


Ma andrai fino in fondo ? Sei vergine da quanto ho capito ! Fallo solo se sei sicura non darti via per rabbia . Comunque in bocca al lupo


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ma andrai fino in fondo ? Sei vergine da quanto ho capito ! Fallo solo se sei sicura non darti via per rabbia . Comunque in bocca al lupo


Ma vergine de che.
(Probabile che la mia sia una ripicca abbastanza contorta, ma non me ne frega poi granché.)


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma vergine de che.
> (Probabile che la mia sia una ripicca abbastanza contorta, ma non me ne frega poi granché.)


Vergine de cheee?
Non sei mai stata con un uomo ma non sei vergine....mumble mumble....


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vergine de cheee?
> Non sei mai stata con un uomo ma non sei vergine....mumble mumble....


Non è che siete gli unici capaci di penetrare una donna, eh.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vergine de cheee?
> Non sei mai stata con un uomo ma non sei vergine....mumble mumble....


Forse con qualche attrezzo vibrante ......


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non è che siete gli unici capaci di penetrare una donna, eh.


Scusa,ma non era questo il mio mumble mumble,ero già più avanti nel questionario,mi chiedevo se ti fossi tolta il pensiero da sola o avessi proceduto con uno strap on con la tua compagna in versione bull estemporaneo....


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusa,ma non era questo il mio mumble mumble,ero già più avanti nel questionario,mi chiedevo se ti fossi tolta il pensiero da sola o avessi proceduto con uno strap on con la tua compagna in versione bull estemporaneo....


Siamo su un pubblico forum e la polizia postale potrebbe essere in agguato in ogni angolo, sia mai che poi mi arrestano


----------



## lorella89 (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma vergine de che.
> (Probabile che la mia sia una ripicca abbastanza contorta, ma non me ne frega poi granché.)


Scusa non volevo essere sgradevole ed inopportuna . Comunque non è la stessa cosa ....se sei convinta goditela !


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Siamo su un pubblico forum e la polizia postale potrebbe essere in agguato in ogni angolo, sia mai che poi mi arrestano


Non importa,non era fondamentale questa informazione,solo indicativa dell'intimita' raggiunta tra te e lei,cooomunqueee,citando un piccolo simpatico attore,su questo forum si è letto roba ben più pesante,vedi Oscuro etc.


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Scusa non volevo essere sgradevole ed inopportuna . Comunque non è la stessa cosa ....se sei convinta goditela !


Nessuna offesa, non preoccuparti!
Beh, che non sia la stessa cosa ci conto pure, altrimenti sai che palle


----------



## nina (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non importa,non era fondamentale questa informazione,solo indicativa dell'intimita' raggiunta tra te e lei,cooomunqueee,citando un piccolo simpatico attore,su questo forum si è letto roba ben più pesante,vedi Oscuro etc.


Ahahahahah! Ho capito... comunque sì, avevamo provato un bel po' di cose, penso proprio che il capitolo 'verginità' sia bello che chiuso.


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusa,ma non era questo il mio mumble mumble,ero già più avanti nel questionario,mi chiedevo se ti fossi tolta il pensiero da sola o avessi proceduto con uno strap on con la tua compagna in versione bull estemporaneo....





nina ha detto:


> Siamo su un pubblico forum e la polizia postale potrebbe essere in agguato in ogni angolo, sia mai che poi mi arrestano


abbiamo una sezione criptata denominata Amore&Sesso che serve appunto a sviluppare questo tipo di discorsi  in modo sereno e protetto da occhi indiscreti


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbiamo una sezione criptata denominata Amore&Sesso che serve appunto a sviluppare questo tipo di discorsi  in modo sereno e protetto da occhi indiscreti


Ok,grazie,adm,siamo riusciti a risolvere comunque senza sbandare troppo.
È tutta colpa di Nina,io non ho alcuna responsabilità.........


----------



## lorella89 (20 Gennaio 2017)

È venerdì spero tu stia passando una bella e spensierata serata . Ora esco anche io . Ciao


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]...come è andato il tuo venerdì?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]...come è andato il tuo venerdì?


È andata che ha la bronchite e ci vediamo settimana prossima...


----------



## ipazia (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È andata che ha la bronchite e ci vediamo settimana prossima...


noooo....:rotfl::rotfl:

spero sia stato comunque un venerdì piacevole!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È andata che ha la bronchite e ci vediamo settimana prossima...


Come va ? Come ti senti?


----------



## lorella89 (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È andata che ha la bronchite e ci vediamo settimana prossima...


È passato a salutarti o siete stati al telefono o su Skype ?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> È passato a salutarti o siete stati al telefono o su Skype ?


Ho solo Facebook, non ho voluto dargli altro contatto e non ho nessuna intenzione di frequentarlo o di fare amicizia, sinceramente... come mi sento? Non sento nulla. Durante la giornata sono come un automa che fa le cose in automatico, cerco di ricominciare a scrivere la tesi... il cervello è lì che la pensa, e certe volte non mi resta che piegarmi in due e piangere fino a che non mi passa il dolore al petto, poi torna il vuoto, mi tranquillizzo, e si sopravvive alla giornata successiva.


----------



## lorella89 (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho solo Facebook, non ho voluto dargli altro contatto e non ho nessuna intenzione di frequentarlo o di fare amicizia, sinceramente... come mi sento? Non sento nulla. Durante la giornata sono come un automa che fa le cose in automatico, cerco di ricominciare a scrivere la tesi... il cervello è lì che la pensa, e certe volte non mi resta che piegarmi in due e piangere fino a che non mi passa il dolore al petto, poi torna il vuoto, mi tranquillizzo, e si sopravvive alla giornata successiva.


Cioè questo non ti coinvolge emotivamente neppure un po' e vuoi farci sesso ? La tua prima volta con un uomo ? Nooo non va bene


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Cioè questo non ti coinvolge emotivamente neppure un po' e vuoi farci sesso ? La tua prima volta con un uomo ? Nooo non va bene


Mah, sai, sono io che ho un poco la carica emotiva di un gambo di sedano in generale. Lo trovo carino di viso e condividiamo degli interessi, non sono in condizione neppure di volere di più: mi innamoro e coinvolgo con molta difficoltà, se aspetto quello riscopo fra trent'anni!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho solo Facebook, non ho voluto dargli altro contatto e non ho nessuna intenzione di frequentarlo o di fare amicizia, sinceramente... come mi sento? Non sento nulla. Durante la giornata sono come un automa che fa le cose in automatico, cerco di ricominciare a scrivere la tesi... il cervello è lì che la pensa, e certe volte non mi resta che piegarmi in due e piangere fino a che non mi passa il dolore al petto, poi torna il vuoto, mi tranquillizzo, e si sopravvive alla giornata successiva.


Questo trend durerà per un po' ma ogni giorno sarà un passo in più verso la fine del tunnel


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo trend durerà per un po' ma ogni giorno sarà un passo in più verso la fine del tunnel


Un po' di speranza che lei voglia rimediare mi resta sempre e continuo a sentirmi molto stupida. Quando è morto mio padre l'ho presa meglio, non sto esagerando.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Un po' di speranza che lei voglia rimediare mi resta sempre e continuo a sentirmi molto stupida. Quando è morto mio padre l'ho presa meglio, non sto esagerando.


Nina mi sembra chiaro da ciò che ci hai raccontato che su questa relazione aveviavevi investito molto in funzione di un futuro come coppia, c'è  tanto sentimento in quello che esprimi
E questo da una parte acuisce il dolore 
Dall'altro ti rende consapevole che hai amato e sai amare profondamente e credimi è molto bello :abbraccio:


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nina mi sembra chiaro da ciò che ci hai raccontato che su questa relazione aveviavevi investito molto in funzione di un futuro come coppia, c'è  tanto sentimento in quello che esprimi
> E questo da una parte acuisce il dolore
> Dall'altro ti rende consapevole che hai amato e sai amare profondamente e credimi è molto bello :abbraccio:


Pensa tu che culo!
A parte gli scherzi... grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Pensa tu che culo!
> A parte gli scherzi... grazie.


Credimi essere anaffettivi e aridi è  peggio


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credimi essere anaffettivi e aridi è  peggio


Ho notato !
Se penso che le ultime volte la mamma, che era al corrente di tutto, mi abbracciava e mi diceva "ti voglio bene patatina" mi prende un mezzo collasso.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho notato !
> Se penso che le ultime volte la mamma, che era al corrente di tutto, mi abbracciava e mi diceva "ti voglio bene patatina" mi prende un mezzo collasso.


Probabilmente ti vuole bene ma non può certo influire più di tanto sulle sue decisioni


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti vuole bene ma non può certo influire più di tanto sulle sue decisioni


Su questo non c'è dubbio, ma almeno se sai come stanno le cose almeno tu, a cinquant'anni, non renderti complice a prendermi per il culo...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio, ma almeno se sai come stanno le cose almeno tu, a cinquant'anni, non renderti complice a prendermi per il culo...


Sei sicura sapesse tutto?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei sicura sapesse tutto?


Sì, me lo ha detto la mia ex quella sera.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sì, me lo ha detto la mia ex quella sera.


Beh oddio scuda se mi permetto la tua ex, visti i comportamenti che ha avuto negli ultimi tempi non so quanto possa essere considerata attendibile 
Io, per esempio, fatchetei a credere che tutto quel che mi dice sia vero


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh oddio se mi permetto la tua ex, visti i comportamenti che ha avuto negli ultimi tempi non so quanto possa essere considerata attendibile
> Io, per esempio, fatchetei a credere che tutto quel che mi dice sia vero


La conferma l'ho avuta dalla mamma 20 minuti dopo quando è arrivata a prendere la figlia e me lo ha detto di persona


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La conferma l'ho avuta dalla mamma 20 minuti dopo quando è arrivata a prendere la figlia e me lo ha detto di persona


Allora probabile abbia taciuto per non esporre la figlia


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora probabile abbia taciuto per non esporre la figlia


Questo posso capirlo, ma dirmi 'sei di famiglia' no.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Questo posso capirlo, ma dirmi 'sei di famiglia' no.


no, su questo hai ragione, no per come è finita, poco civilmente


----------



## trilobita (21 Gennaio 2017)

*Il vestito,Nina*

Ma,poi,il vestito,te lo sei preso?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,poi,il vestito,te lo sei preso?


Pare me lo riporterà nei prossimi giorni...


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no, su questo hai ragione, no per come è finita, poco civilmente


Ovviamente non me lo ha detto quella sera, ma questa situazione andava avanti da un po', ma se uno va a casa loro tre settimane prima e si sente dire dalla mamma (di cui sono stata quasi confidente, da quando io e sua figlia stavamo insieme) 'ecco, qui c'è il tuo spazzolino dove l'hai lasciato, sei a casa tua come sempre' e poi scopri che non solo hai dormito nel letto dove scopava con l'altro, ma che la mamma sapeva tutto... la presa per il culo è brutta forte.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ovviamente non me lo ha detto quella sera, ma questa situazione andava avanti da un po', ma se uno va a casa loro tre settimane prima e si sente dire dalla mamma (di cui sono stata quasi confidente, da quando io e sua figlia stavamo insieme) 'ecco, qui c'è il tuo spazzolino dove l'hai lasciato, sei a casa tua come sempre' e poi scopri che non solo hai dormito nel letto dove scopava con l'altro, ma che la mamma sapeva tutto... la presa per il culo è brutta forte.


Ben certe cose frasi poteva risparmiarsele, talvolta si agisce così come a voler compensare, sai che quella persona soffrirà tra poco e la abbracci perché ti senti un po' in colpa


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ben certe cose frasi poteva risparmiarsele, talvolta si agisce così come a voler compensare, sai che quella persona soffrirà tra poco e la abbracci perché ti senti un po' in colpa


La consideravo una seconda mamma, pensa un po'.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La consideravo una seconda mamma, pensa un po'.


Lo immagino  
credo che anche lei avrà sofferto per quello che stava accadendo
tu la sentivi sincera quando eravate in buoni rapporti ?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo immagino
> credo che anche lei avrà sofferto per quello che stava accadendo
> tu la sentivi sincera quando eravate in buoni rapporti ?


Sì, anzi, dopo i primi contrasti si è sempre fidata di me, e la mia ex NEGLI ULTIMI TEMPI non faceva altro che vantarsi di come appoggiasse il fatto che stava con una donna. Mentre si sbatteva il collega. Sono queste le cose che mi fanno uscire dai gangheri a ripensarci. Allora mi devo distrarre. E passo allatesi. Poi mi ricordo che è piena di lesbiche.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sì, anzi, dopo i primi contrasti si è sempre fidata di me, e la mia ex NEGLI ULTIMI TEMPI non faceva altro che vantarsi di come appoggiasse il fatto che stava con una donna. Mentre si sbatteva il collega. Sono queste le cose che mi fanno uscire dai gangheri a ripensarci. Allora mi devo distrarre. E passo allatesi. Poi mi ricordo che è piena di lesbiche.


È l'argomento della tesi ? Lesbo ?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È l'argomento della tesi ? Lesbo ?


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Isabella_of_Parma

Decisamente.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È andata che ha la bronchite e ci vediamo settimana prossima...


la bronchite non passa in una settimana


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la bronchite non passa in una settimana


Se non gli passa, cazzi sua, ne trovo un altro!


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Se non gli passa, cazzi sua, ne trovo un altro!


quello sempre


----------



## trilobita (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Isabella_of_Parma
> 
> Decisamente.


Se ti può aiutare nella tesi,chiedi gli estemi del link "Maremma maiala" a Perplesso,c'è molto mareriale interessante....


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se ti può aiutare nella tesi,chiedi gli estemi del link "Maremma maiala" a Perplesso,c'è molto mareriale interessante....


può accedervi da sola


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> può accedervi da sola


Grazie!


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie!


hai già provato a fare un giro per le altre stanze del forum?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai già provato a fare un giro per le altre stanze del forum?


In tutta sincerità, ho dato un pochino di occhiate in giro, ma mi sto imponendo di utilizzare i momenti di non-disperazione per scrivere, la consegna è vicina... troppo per il numero di pafine che ho da scrivere.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In tutta sincerità, ho dato un pochino di occhiate in giro, ma mi sto imponendo di utilizzare i momenti di non-disperazione per scrivere, la consegna è vicina... troppo per il numero di pafine che ho da scrivere.


Brava  e giudiziosa


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In tutta sincerità, ho dato un pochino di occhiate in giro, ma mi sto imponendo di utilizzare i momenti di non-disperazione per scrivere, la consegna è vicina... troppo per il numero di pafine che ho da scrivere.


tranquilla  il forum è qui, non scappa.     avrai modo di girarlo quando avrai finito


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Nel mentre, la mia playlist casuale mi sta passando Hallelujah, versione di Jeff Buckley. Mo' mi taglio le vene a X.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel mentre, la mia playlist casuale mi sta passando Hallelujah, versione di Jeff Buckley. Mo' mi taglio le vene a X.


La X invece di scriverla sulla pelle ...scriviamola su  un foglio..si gioca a filetto


----------



## trilobita (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La X invece di scriverla sulla pelle ...scriviamola su  un foglio..si gioca a filetto


Minchia,la bronchite....a ventanni avrei scopato anche con un enfisema polmonare in corso(cit.Bepi al bar Le do ombre)


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Minchia,la bronchite....a ventanni avrei scopato anche con un enfisema polmonare in corso(cit.Bepi al bar Le do ombre)


Mi sa che mi conviene restare sulla sponda attuale.
(Comunque ho voluto dargli il beneficio del dubbio, ci manca che poi l'attacca a me, pure!)


----------



## trilobita (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi conviene restare sulla sponda attuale.
> (Comunque ho voluto dargli il beneficio del dubbio, ci manca che poi l'attacca a me, pure!)


La penso banalmente come te,anch'io,fossi femmina,non cercherei un uomo,siete TROPPO irrinunciabili,cazzo...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Minchia,la bronchite....a ventanni avrei scopato anche con un enfisema polmonare in corso(cit.Bepi al bar Le do ombre)


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> La penso banalmente come te,anch'io,fossi femmina,non cercherei un uomo,siete TROPPO irrinunciabili,cazzo...


Parole sante!


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Come farò a rimanere civile e/o composta quando il vestito mi verrà restituito, mi chiedo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Come farò a rimanere civile e/o composta quando il vestito mi verrà restituito, mi chiedo.


Facendo leva sul buon senso ?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Facendo leva sul buon senso ?


È la stessa risposta che sto tentando di darmi. Quasi quasi opterei per "me lo prendo e me ne vado senza guardarla in faccia". Mia madre mi ha detto "non ci pensare nemmeno che poi ci stai male, abbracciala, fatti trasportare!". Spero solo di non farmi trasportare in galera.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È la stessa risposta che sto tentando di darmi. Quasi quasi opterei per "me lo prendo e me ne vado senza guardarla in faccia". Mia madre mi ha detto "non ci pensare nemmeno che poi ci stai male, abbracciala, fatti trasportare!". Spero solo di non farmi trasportare in galera.


E no niente galera ...una via di mezzo? Ti come te lo immagini questo incontro?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E no niente galera ...una via di mezzo? Ti come te lo immagini questo incontro?


Non lo so. Secondo me verrà la mamma. E seriamente, non riuscivo a prevedere i suoi comportamenti nemmeno quando stavamo insieme, adesso poi. Ti confesso che non lo so davvero. L'unica cosa che mi salva il cervello in questo periodo è pensare "sarà quel che sarà", che funziona per mezzora al giorno, fra un Asburgo e l'altro, fra un episodio di Bones e un altro . Se non fosse che mi sento proprio perduta, è uma sensazione strana da spiegare. Oltretutto, è l'ora in cui mi vengono le paranoie: negli ultimi 3 mesi avevo quasi paura di essere molto espansiva con lei, temevo le sue reazioni... e mi chiedo "magari l'ho spinta via, magari dovevo proprio metterle le mani addosso ed essere più calorosa?". Poi però mi dico "eh no cazzo, se uno non mi parla e non vuol farsi vedere me lo dice. Se ci tiene mi dice 'perché non mi tocchi più', non risolve i problemi mandandoti affanculo o trattandoti con disprezzo". Poi mi rendo conto che io ragionavo come una persona normale, convinta di averne una normale davanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non lo so. Secondo me verrà la mamma. E seriamente, non riuscivo a prevedere i suoi comportamenti nemmeno quando stavamo insieme, adesso poi. Ti confesso che non lo so davvero. L'unica cosa che mi salva il cervello in questo periodo è pensare "sarà quel che sarà", che funziona per mezzora al giorno, fra un Asburgo e l'altro, fra un episodio di Bones e un altro . Se non fosse che mi sento proprio perduta, è uma sensazione strana da spiegare. Oltretutto, è l'ora in cui mi vengono le paranoie: negli ultimi 3 mesi avevo quasi paura di essere molto espansiva con lei, temevo le sue reazioni... e mi chiedo "magari l'ho spinta via, magari dovevo proprio metterle le mani addosso ed essere più calorosa?". Poi però mi dico "eh no cazzo, se uno non mi parla e non vuol farsi vedere me lo dice. Se ci tiene mi dice 'perché non mi tocchi più', non risolve i problemi mandandoti affanculo o trattandoti con disprezzo". Poi mi rendo conto che io ragionavo come una persona normale, convinta di averne una normale davanti.


Sai che questa situazione l'ho conosciuta?  
Diversi tempo fa ...mi sembrava di dover camminare sulle uova ed ero anche arrabbiata con me stessa che a me di camminare sulle uova non piace per nulla


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che questa situazione l'ho conosciuta?
> Diversi tempo fa ...mi sembrava di dover camminare sulle uova ed ero anche arrabbiata con me stessa che a me di camminare sulle uova non piace per nulla


Non sai le volte negli ultimi tempi in cui volevo scriverle "ti amo più della prima volta che ti ho vista" e mi frenavo e preferivo non parlarle. Mi ricordo ancora della volta in cui mi ha detto "no, non mi va di venire in viaggio con te perché mi stanco" a luglio per poi cominciare a coprirmi di baci... io giustamente l'ho spinta via: prima mi dici che sono un peso e poi mi sbaciucchi? Due sono le cose: o non ti rendi conto di quanto ferisce una cosa del genere, o prima la dici e poi ti senti in colpa perché stai dando a me la colpa delle tue corna. NB: la carrozzina è elettronica, non doveva nemmeno spingermi, e io cammino anche da sola senza troppi problemi.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non sai le volte negli ultimi tempi in cui volevo scriverle "ti amo più della prima volta che ti ho vista" e mi frenavo e preferivo non parlarle. Mi ricordo ancora della volta in cui mi ha detto "no, non mi va di venire in viaggio con te perché mi stanco" a luglio per poi cominciare a coprirmi di baci... io giustamente l'ho spinta via: prima mi dici che sono un peso e poi mi sbaciucchi? Due sono le cose: o non ti rendi conto di quanto ferisce una cosa del genere, o prima la dici e poi ti senti in colpa perché stai dando a me la colpa delle tue corna. NB: la carrozzina è elettronica, non doveva nemmeno spingermi, e io cammino anche da sola senza troppi problemi.


Aveva in passato fatto pesare la tua condizione di disabile ?


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aveva in passato fatto pesare la tua condizione di disabile ?


Questa volta qui a luglio soprattutto, e una volta a fine settembre in cui mi ha detto "se ci sono ostacoli non mi godo il viaggio". Ho cominciato a singhiozzare e lei mi faceva "ma io ti amo, perché piangi, sono venuta qui da te!". Qui sono quasi assolutamente certa mi stesse già tradendo, però. Non ti sei fatta problemi per 4 anni, perché proprio ora?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Questa volta qui a luglio soprattutto, e una volta a fine settembre in cui mi ha detto "se ci sono ostacoli non mi godo il viaggio". Ho cominciato a singhiozzare e lei mi faceva "ma io ti amo, perché piangi, sono venuta qui da te!". Qui sono quasi assolutamente certa mi stesse già tradendo, però. Non ti sei fatta problemi per 4 anni, perché proprio ora?


Perché si stava disamorando ? 
Nel caso quello che prima non pesava ...può divenire un peso


----------



## nina (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché si stava disamorando ?
> Nel caso quello che prima non pesava ...può divenire un peso


Può essere benissimo... mi colpiva come si arrabbiava nel vedere che stavo male e mi diceva pure che io non avevo considerazione per lei!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Può essere benissimo... mi colpiva come si arrabbiava nel vedere che stavo male e mi diceva pure che io non avevo considerazione per lei!


Un po' narcisista questo comportamento


----------



## nina (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché si stava disamorando ?
> Nel caso quello che prima non pesava ...può divenire un peso





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un po' narcisista questo comportamento


Ma infatti per quello io finivo per esplodere. Pure questo mi dovevo sentir dire? Prima mi spingi via, poi vuoi le mie attenzioni... sono passata sopra a tutto perché riuscivamo comunque a stare bene insieme, o almeno così mi sembrava. Quando quella sera mi ha chiesto perdono piangendo, in ginocchio, dicendomi che era una persona di merda, e che lui era un diversivo, sono stata davvero tentata di perdonarla, ma ho pensato: anche sopra a questo devo passare? Impara a comportarti come una persona, piuttosto, e se tanto dici che non sai immaginare la tua esistenza senza di me... allora comincia.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma infatti per quello io finivo per esplodere. Pure questo mi dovevo sentir dire? Prima mi spingi via, poi vuoi le mie attenzioni... sono passata sopra a tutto perché riuscivamo comunque a stare bene insieme, o almeno così mi sembrava. Quando quella sera mi ha chiesto perdono piangendo, in ginocchio, dicendomi che era una persona di merda, e che lui era un diversivo, sono stata davvero tentata di perdonarla, ma ho pensato: anche sopra a questo devo passare? Impara a comportarti come una persona, piuttosto, e se tanto dici che non sai immaginare la tua esistenza senza di me... allora comincia.


Forse senza il tuo perdono non se l'è  sentita o forse stava mentendo anche a se stessa


----------



## nina (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse senza il tuo perdono non se l'è  sentita o forse stava mentendo anche a se stessa


Per quello dico che... che boh, che non potevo fare altro, ma allo stesso tempo penso di aver perso un'occasione. Fatto sta che uno ti cerca, se ha un poco di coraggio. Il tradimento in sé è perdonabile, col pentimento. Le cattiverie gratuite e le bugie molto meno...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Per quello dico che... che boh, che non potevo fare altro, ma allo stesso tempo penso di aver perso un'occasione. Fatto sta che uno ti cerca, se ha un poco di coraggio. Il tradimento in sé è perdonabile, col pentimento. Le cattiverie gratuite e le bugie molto meno...


Se era molto orgogliosa dubito ti cercherebbe 

è vero che l'orgoglio uccide l'amore


----------



## nina (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se era molto orgogliosa dubito ti cercherebbe
> 
> è vero che l'orgoglio uccide l'amore


Orgogliosa non lo so. Vigliacca sicuramente.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Isabella_of_Parma
> 
> Decisamente.


Poi diciamo che viviamo brutti tempi...

"Diede alla luce due figlie, Maria Teresa, nel 1762, e Maria Cristina, nel 1763. Maria Cristina (nome assegnatole successivamente da sua cognata) morì durante il parto ed Isabella stessa morì dopo pochi giorni di vaiolo, come sua madre. Sua figlia Maria Teresa morì nel gennaio 1770 di pleurite"


----------



## nina (22 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi diciamo che viviamo brutti tempi...
> 
> "Diede alla luce due figlie, Maria Teresa, nel 1762, e Maria Cristina, nel 1763. Maria Cristina (nome assegnatole successivamente da sua cognata) morì durante il parto ed Isabella stessa morì dopo pochi giorni di vaiolo, come sua madre. Sua figlia Maria Teresa morì nel gennaio 1770 di pleurite"


Minchia!


----------



## nina (22 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Minchia!


(Giuseppe II scrisse disperato al suocero di aver perso la sua unica amica e l'unica persona che lo capisse: pensate se avesse pure scoperto di essere cornuto. Ultimamente l'ho preso molto in simpatia, poveraccio.)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> (Giuseppe II scrisse disperato al suocero di aver perso la sua unica amica e l'unica persona che lo capisse: pensate se avesse pure scoperto di essere cornuto. Ultimamente l'ho preso molto in simpatia, poveraccio.)


Scopriamo sempre gente più sfigata di noi.


----------



## nina (23 Gennaio 2017)

Quasi mi sorge l'idea che mi ha detto "ci vorranno alcuni giorni per riportarti il vestito" perché non sa tanto come affrontarmi, ma forse è meglio che l'idea la estirpo.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Quasi mi sorge l'idea che mi ha detto "ci vorranno alcuni giorni per riportarti il vestito" perché non sa tanto come affrontarmi, ma forse è meglio che l'idea la estirpo.


dovresti concentrarti nello studio in effetti; )

Probabile che si senta in difficoltà ma é  un suo problema che affronterà, non caricati di stato d'animo suoi...gia devi gestire i tuoi; )


----------



## nina (23 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> dovresti concentrarti nello studio in effetti; )
> 
> Probabile che si senta in difficoltà ma é  un suo problema che affronterà, non caricati di stato d'animo suoi...gia devi gestire i tuoi; )


Più che altro mi dà speranza e non va bene, considerato come mi ha trattata direi che non mi pensa proprio, razionalmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Più che altro mi dà speranza e non va bene, considerato come mi ha trattata direi che non mi pensa proprio, razionalmente.


Brava, resta razionale


----------



## trilobita (23 Gennaio 2017)

*NINA*

Non sfancularmi anche tu,oggi proprip li ho addosso tutti...anche se non è a proposito,come è questo vestito?Sono.curioso su queste.cose..


----------



## nina (23 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non sfancularmi anche tu,oggi proprip li ho addosso tutti...anche se non è a proposito,come è questo vestito?Sono.curioso su queste.cose..


Ahahahahah, no, tranquillo, non ti sfanculo! È un tubino color oliva della Fornarina, tiene caldo ed è un po' "strano", ci tengo molto, ma ammetto che mi frega più poterla vedere faccia a faccia che riavere il vestito...


----------



## trilobita (23 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ahahahahah, no, tranquillo, non ti sfanculo! È un tubino color oliva della Fornarina, tiene caldo ed è un po' "strano", ci tengo molto, ma ammetto che mi frega più poterla vedere faccia a faccia che riavere il vestito...


Wow,peccato non poterlo vedere indossato,mi accontento della descrizione....


----------



## nina (23 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ahahahahah, no, tranquillo, non ti sfanculo! È un tubino color oliva della Fornarina, tiene caldo ed è un po' "strano", ci tengo molto, ma ammetto che mi frega più poterla vedere faccia a faccia che riavere il vestito...





trilobita ha detto:


> Wow,peccato non poterlo vedere indossato,mi accontento della descrizione....


Ti assicuro che sta meglio alla modella!


----------



## trilobita (23 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che sta meglio alla modella!


Mmmm,non lo so,di sicuro sta meglio a te,che a me


----------



## nina (23 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mmmm,non lo so,di sicuro sta meglio a te,che a me


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] come va la tesi ? 
E il tuo dolore ?


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] come va la tesi ?
> E il tuo dolore ?


Ho scritto due pagine. Sono sempre in condizioni di zombie, certe volte mi piego in due e piango... e poco fa mi ha detto che mi riporta il vestito questo weekend. Sto cercando di uccidere a badilate una flebile speranza, ecco, ma almeno potrò liberarmi.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho scritto due pagine. Sono sempre in condizioni di zombie, certe volte mi piego in due e piango... e poco fa mi ha detto che mi riporta il vestito questo weekend. Sto cercando di uccidere a badilate una flebile speranza, ecco, ma almeno potrò liberarmi.


Serve un abbraccio ? :abbraccio:
Sai che l' incontro metterà un punto fermo a prescindere dall'esito


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Serve un abbraccio ? :abbraccio:
> Sai che l' incontro metterà un punto fermo a prescindere dall'esito


Grazie!! Anche due!
Sì, esatto. Mi sento molto confusa, ma reagirò in base a quello che avrò davanti...
Comunque non sai/sapete quanto mi sia d'aiuto il supporto che ho trovato qui. Sappiate anche che leggo le storie di tutti da un po', ma non mi sento di possedere lo stato mentale e, perché no, l'età giusta per dire la mia


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie!! Anche due!
> Sì, esatto. Mi sento molto confusa, ma reagirò in base a quello che avrò davanti...
> Comunque non sai/sapete quanto mi sia d'aiuto il supporto che ho trovato qui. Sappiate anche che leggo le storie di tutti da un po', ma non mi sento di possedere lo stato mentale e, perché no, l'età giusta per dire la mia


A me sembri molto matura per la tua giovane età 
E noi faremo la ola per te e per la tua tesi


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me sembri molto matura per la tua giovane età
> E noi faremo la ola per te e per la tua tesi


Me lo sento ripetere da quando ero bambina e i recenti avvenimenti mi fanno domandare se questa cosa vada effettivamente a mio vantaggio...
Se entro in dottorato e/o me la pubblicano voglio incontrarvi per festeggiare!!!


----------



## Buscopann (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie!! Anche due!
> Sì, esatto. Mi sento molto confusa, ma reagirò in base a quello che avrò davanti...
> Comunque non sai/sapete quanto mi sia d'aiuto il supporto che ho trovato qui. Sappiate anche che leggo le storie di tutti da un po', ma non mi sento di possedere lo stato mentale e, perché no, l'età giusta per dire la mia


Tranquilla..qui è passata gente che diceva la sua tutti i giorni. E a dispetto dei 50 anni o quasi faceva meglio a starsene zitto/a.
Non è questione di età Nina. È questione di testa. E tu dimostri di avercela 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Me lo sento ripetere da quando ero bambina e i recenti avvenimenti mi fanno domandare se questa cosa vada effettivamente a mio vantaggio...
> Se entro in dottorato e/o me la pubblicano voglio incontrarvi per festeggiare!!!


È  un fardello faticoso ma credimi è  un vantaggio nella vita te ne accorgerai via via  he pazza il tempo


----------



## lorella89 (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho scritto due pagine. Sono sempre in condizioni di zombie, certe volte mi piego in due e piango... e poco fa mi ha detto che mi riporta il vestito questo weekend. Sto cercando di uccidere a badilate una flebile speranza, ecco, ma almeno potrò liberarmi.


Ciao Nina leggo che anche tu sei giù .


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È  un fardello faticoso ma credimi è  un vantaggio nella vita te ne accorgerai via via  he pazza il tempo


In questa specifica situazione - probabilmente illudendomi alla grande - mi domando se starle lontana e vuotare il sacco quando la vedrò, dicendole la verità su quello che penso e su come mi sento non possa essere veramente utile a ricostruire un rapporto su basi migliori di quelle precedenti, se dall'altra parte c'è qualcosa. Ma riconosco che sono nella mia testa e non nella sua.
Sai cosa, Fiammetta, è che quando passi per la persona seria e in carrozzina la gente si illude che con te non si possa cazzeggiare. Ma a me piace cazzeggiare, e alla grande pure. Certo, forse, in questa circostanza, pretendo dall'altra persona lo stesso grado di maturità, che secondo me nei rapporti umani deve essere abbastanza sottinteso.

... sto ricominciando a parlarmi addosso e a farmi i filmini. Aiuto. 

Che poi, io mi aspetto, fra le tante possibili ipotesi, anche che si aspettasse di essere cercata lei perché quella sera l'ho trattata male. Se non addirittura chiacchierata innocua senza nessuna menzione. Argh.


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tranquilla..qui è passata gente che diceva la sua tutti i giorni. E a dispetto dei 50 anni o quasi faceva meglio a starsene zitto/a.
> Non è questione di età Nina. È questione di testa. E tu dimostri di avercela
> 
> Buscopann


Questo mi fa sentire meglio...


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ciao Nina leggo che anche tu sei giù .


Sotto un treno come al solito!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In questa specifica situazione - probabilmente illudendomi alla grande - mi domando se starle lontana e vuotare il sacco quando la vedrò, dicendole la verità su quello che penso e su come mi sento non possa essere veramente utile a ricostruire un rapporto su basi migliori di quelle precedenti, se dall'altra parte c'è qualcosa. Ma riconosco che sono nella mia testa e non nella sua.
> Sai cosa, Fiammetta, è che quando passi per la persona seria e in carrozzina la gente si illude che con te non si possa cazzeggiare. Ma a me piace cazzeggiare, e alla grande pure. Certo, forse, in questa circostanza, pretendo dall'altra persona lo stesso grado di maturità, che secondo me nei rapporti umani deve essere abbastanza sottinteso.
> 
> ... sto ricominciando a parlarmi addosso e a farmi i filmini. Aiuto.
> ...


Ma se lei si aspettava che tu la cercassi, glielo potrai chiedere quando vi rivedete 
capisco che è come un appuntamento al buio, perché non sai come saranno i toni e si svolgerà l'incontro se dovesse esser aperto e chiarificatore lo capirai solo quel giorno


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se lei si aspettava che tu la cercassi, glielo potrai chiedere quando vi rivedete
> capisco che è come un appuntamento al buio, perché non sai come saranno i toni e si svolgerà l'incontro se dovesse esser aperto e chiarificatore lo capirai solo quel giorno


Già.
Cazzo, comunque complimenti a me, sono davvero masochista.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Già.
> Cazzo, comunque complimenti a me, sono davvero masochista.


No sei una persona affidabile e seria


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No sei una persona affidabile e seria


Sei un balsamo per l'autostima!


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Sto provando, tuttavia, uno strano e pericolosissimo senso di sollievo. È questa la cosa che mi preoccupa.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sei un balsamo per l'autostima!


Grazie, per chi se lo merita
gli altri li cazzio  con Muy gusto


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie, per chi se lo merita
> gli altri li cazzio  con Muy gusto


Mi pare un giustissimo atteggiamento


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi pare un giustissimo atteggiamento


Beh sai a me piacciono le persone serie e che sanno rispettare 
quelle che non sono così le "suono" ( metaforicamente parlando )


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh sai a me piacciono le persone serie e che sanno rispettare
> quelle che non sono così le "suono" ( metaforicamente parlando )


Appunto!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Appunto!


La tesi quando la devi dare !?


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tesi quando la devi dare !?


Aprile... dovevo a dicembre, ma 'nzomma. Non ero in condizione.
A me sabato viene un attacco di panico appena la vedo, porcasdfghjkl.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Aprile... dovevo a dicembre, ma 'nzomma. Non ero in condizione.
> A me sabato viene un attacco di panico appena la vedo, porcasdfghjkl.


Ti capisco, il cuore che batte a mille e l'ansia che sale ma ricorda che tu gli vuoi bene e questo vada come vada, fa di te una persona speciale


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco, il cuore che batte a mille e l'ansia che sale ma ricorda che tu gli vuoi bene e questo vada come vada, fa di te una persona speciale


Io spero solo di riuscire a restare civile, e lo sforzo sarà sovrumano.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io spero solo di riuscire a restare civile, e lo sforzo sarà sovrumano.


Lo so, tu vivi il momento come ti senti, devi superare l'ostacolo senza rimpianti e rimorsi


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo so, tu vivi il momento come ti senti, devi superare l'ostacolo senza rimpianti e rimorsi


Qualcuno mi uccida la speranza!!!


----------



## patroclo (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi uccida la speranza!!!


...serve un killer ?....preferisci la versione breve e indolore oppure ci posso infilare un "pizzico" di sadismo?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi uccida la speranza!!!


Perché? serve anche quella


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...serve un killer ?....preferisci la versione breve e indolore oppure ci posso infilare un "pizzico" di sadismo?


un poco di cianuro, magari, che sa pure di mandorla!


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché? serve anche quella


Penso che vivrò col cuore annodato per i prossimi 4 o 5 giorni.


----------



## patroclo (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> un poco di cianuro, magari, che sa pure di mandorla!


ma anche qui c'è modo e modo:
- inconsapevole un po' alla volta
- la "botta" inconsapevole
- l'inghiottimento a forza
..............
.............


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ma anche qui c'è modo e modo:
> - inconsapevole un po' alla volta
> - la "botta" inconsapevole
> - l'inghiottimento a forza
> ...


Voto lo shottino.


----------



## patroclo (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Voto lo shottino.


ok .................       "è una bagascia immatura !!!!"

....sembra un niente ma una volta arrivato nello stomaco e assimilato resetta tutto ...se oppone resistenza trasformalo in un mantra


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ok .................       "è una bagascia immatura !!!!"
> 
> ....sembra un niente ma una volta arrivato nello stomaco e assimilato resetta tutto ...se oppone resistenza trasformalo in un mantra


Ahahahahahah! Grazie. Non mi consola, ma grazie. Almeno non sono pazza io.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Penso che vivrò col cuore annodato per i prossimi 4 o 5 giorni.


Se vieni in Maremma maiala  ti si snoda un Po; D


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se vieni in Maremma maiala  ti si snoda un Po; D


Mi serve l'umore giusto!!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi serve l'umore giusto!!


Hai ragione!!!
Allora scrivi [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ed io arrivo a scambiar due chiacchiere: )


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione!!!
> Allora scrivi [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ed io arrivo a scambiar due chiacchiere: )


Oddio, sei bellissima e mi fai piangere!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Oddio, sei bellissima e mi fai piangere!


Veramente vorrei far ridere ...giuro che dico un sacco di stupidaggini ridanciane  :carneval:


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente vorrei far ridere ...giuro che dico un sacco di stupidaggini ridanciane  :carneval:


Di solito pure io, quando non ho il cervello marinato


----------



## Buscopann (25 Gennaio 2017)

Voi fate pure 

:tv:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Voi fate pure
> 
> :tv:
> 
> Buscopann


Il telecomando ?


----------



## Buscopann (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il telecomando ?


No..io mi godo lo spettacolo. 

Sono un abbonato Rau. Ho diritto al posto in prima figa..ehm..fila..scusate 

Buscopann


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..io mi godo lo spettacolo.
> 
> Sono un abbonato Rau. Ho diritto al posto in prima figa..ehm..fila..scusate
> 
> Buscopann


Nel senso che vuoi vedere come finisce questa soap? Io sospetto male!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel senso che vuoi vedere come finisce questa soap? Io sospetto male!


Cara Nina, siamo con te


----------



## Buscopann (25 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel senso che vuoi vedere come finisce questa soap? Io sospetto male!


Io faccio il tifo per te e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]. L'altra mandala a fanculo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cara Nina, siamo con te


Vi abbraccerei tutti <3


----------



## nina (25 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io faccio il tifo per te e @_Fiammetta_. L'altra mandala a fanculo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Ahahahahahah!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io faccio il tifo per te e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]. L'altra mandala a fanculo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Ah ah ah scemo !!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

*Nina*

Sei simpaticissima.
Sei anche un po' fuori, come è giusto esserlo alla tua età quando si crede di sapere già tutto di quello che si è e quello che si vuole.
Ma il bello è che non è così. Ne hai di cose da fare e da scoprire e questo momento che ti sembra un muro è solo una tappa.


----------



## nina (26 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei simpaticissima.
> Sei anche un po' fuori, come è giusto esserlo alla tua età quando si crede di sapere già tutto di quello che si è e quello che si vuole.
> Ma il bello è che non è così. Ne hai di cose da fare e da scoprire e questo momento che ti sembra un muro è solo una tappa.


Ora come ora vorrei un poco di tranquillità, onestamente, e non so dove andarla a cercare. Ho avuto una vita per alcuni versi molto difficile, negli ultimi anni mi sembrava di aver trovato pace e, soprattutto, comprensione: per quanti problemi questo rapporto mi desse, un'affinità simile non l'avevo mai trovata con nessuno, cosa che adesso mi fa sentire orfana in dei modi che davvero, neanche i brutti lutti in famiglia. Però mi fa piacere che delle persone adulte mi guardino con un poco di tenerezza e mi dicano che il peggio deve ancora arrivare .
Personalmente, il più delle volte mi sento addosso il quadruplo dei miei anni, mentre ho sempre l'impressione che i miei coetanei si godano la vita. Negli ultimi mesi sto leggendo articoli di tradimenti dopo anni di matrimoni, di rotture, ricuciture, riappacificazioni o sanamenti impossibili e mi rendo conto che non c'era nessun legame duraturo fra me e la persona che amavo - nel senso che, se in altri rapporti il traditore magari prova a riallacciare con la parte lesa in nome di qualcosa, a me, che per lei ero compagna di vita (anche se non so quanto ci credesse, quella sera... di sicuro lo pensava tempo fa, e la cosa che mi distruggeva ultimamente è che io la leggevo come un libro aperto: capivo che mi stava mentendo, ma non capivo su cosa esattamente, ed è finita che non ho dormito per un mese di fila e ho perso tre chili) non è stato concesso nemmeno questo lusso, o questa piccola speranza. Che immagino a voi faccia tenerezza davvero, ma ho visto talmente tante cose brutte negli ultimi dieci anni che la mia vita mi sembra lunga il ttriplo, e questa è stata la botta finale. Abitare qui mi sembrava il coronamento della mia emancipazione, e adesso invece mi sento talmente sola che non riesco più a girare in strada senza che mi si chiuda la gola.


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2017)

ok Nina mo però ripiglia fiato


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ora come ora vorrei un poco di tranquillità, onestamente, e non so dove andarla a cercare. Ho avuto una vita per alcuni versi molto difficile, negli ultimi anni mi sembrava di aver trovato pace e, soprattutto, comprensione: per quanti problemi questo rapporto mi desse, un'affinità simile non l'avevo mai trovata con nessuno, cosa che adesso mi fa sentire orfana in dei modi che davvero, neanche i brutti lutti in famiglia. Però mi fa piacere che delle persone adulte mi guardino con un poco di tenerezza e mi dicano che il peggio deve ancora arrivare .
> Personalmente, il più delle volte mi sento addosso il quadruplo dei miei anni, mentre ho sempre l'impressione che i miei coetanei si godano la vita. Negli ultimi mesi sto leggendo articoli di tradimenti dopo anni di matrimoni, di rotture, ricuciture, riappacificazioni o sanamenti impossibili e mi rendo conto che non c'era nessun legame duraturo fra me e la persona che amavo - nel senso che, se in altri rapporti il traditore magari prova a riallacciare con la parte lesa in nome di qualcosa, a me, che per lei ero compagna di vita (anche se non so quanto ci credesse, quella sera... di sicuro lo pensava tempo fa, e la cosa che mi distruggeva ultimamente è che io la leggevo come un libro aperto: capivo che mi stava mentendo, ma non capivo su cosa esattamente, ed è finita che non ho dormito per un mese di fila e ho perso tre chili) non è stato concesso nemmeno questo lusso, o questa piccola speranza. Che immagino a voi faccia tenerezza davvero, ma ho visto talmente tante cose brutte negli ultimi dieci anni che la mia vita mi sembra lunga il ttriplo, e questa è stata la botta finale. Abitare qui mi sembrava il coronamento della mia emancipazione, e adesso invece mi sento talmente sola che non riesco più a girare in strada senza che mi si chiuda la gola.


Supererai tutto stanne certa


----------



## nina (26 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok Nina mo però ripiglia fiato









... così?


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... così?


sì esatto, na roba del genere


----------



## nina (26 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì esatto, na roba del genere


Non fiori, ma barrette di cioccolato e un poco di aerosol. Nodo al petto di qua, nodo al petto di là ed è finita che è finito il pacco di Fiesta al rum.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ora come ora vorrei un poco di tranquillità, onestamente, e non so dove andarla a cercare. Ho avuto una vita per alcuni versi molto difficile, negli ultimi anni mi sembrava di aver trovato pace e, soprattutto, comprensione: per quanti problemi questo rapporto mi desse, un'affinità simile non l'avevo mai trovata con nessuno, cosa che adesso mi fa sentire orfana in dei modi che davvero, neanche i brutti lutti in famiglia. Però mi fa piacere che delle persone adulte mi guardino con un poco di tenerezza e mi dicano che il peggio deve ancora arrivare .
> Personalmente, il più delle volte mi sento addosso il quadruplo dei miei anni, mentre ho sempre l'impressione che i miei coetanei si godano la vita. Negli ultimi mesi sto leggendo articoli di tradimenti dopo anni di matrimoni, di rotture, ricuciture, riappacificazioni o sanamenti impossibili e mi rendo conto che non c'era nessun legame duraturo fra me e la persona che amavo - nel senso che, se in altri rapporti il traditore magari prova a riallacciare con la parte lesa in nome di qualcosa, a me, che per lei ero compagna di vita (anche se non so quanto ci credesse, quella sera... di sicuro lo pensava tempo fa, e la cosa che mi distruggeva ultimamente è che io la leggevo come un libro aperto: capivo che mi stava mentendo, ma non capivo su cosa esattamente, ed è finita che non ho dormito per un mese di fila e ho perso tre chili) non è stato concesso nemmeno questo lusso, o questa piccola speranza. Che immagino a voi faccia tenerezza davvero, ma ho visto talmente tante cose brutte negli ultimi dieci anni che la mia vita mi sembra lunga il ttriplo, e questa è stata la botta finale. Abitare qui mi sembrava il coronamento della mia emancipazione, e adesso invece mi sento talmente sola che non riesco più a girare in strada senza che mi si chiuda la gola.


Se ti è sembrato che sminuissi scusami.
So che quel dolore lì fa sentire come se non ci fosse alcun futuro.
Ma il futuro c'è e a volte sorprende oltre l'immaginazione.


----------



## nina (26 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti è sembrato che sminuissi scusami.
> So che quel dolore lì fa sentire come se non ci fosse alcun futuro.
> Ma il futuro c'è e a volte sorprende oltre l'immaginazione.


No, stai tranquilla, anzi, mi ha fatto piacere sentirti dire così, in realtà!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> No, stai tranquilla, anzi, mi ha fatto piacere sentirti dire così, in realtà!


Buongiorno [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] 
Ricordati che siamo con te


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Aprile... dovevo a dicembre, ma 'nzomma. Non ero in condizione.
> A me sabato viene un attacco di panico appena la vedo, porcasdfghjkl.


secondo me se non "carichi" l'incontro d'aspettative è meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> secondo me se non "carichi" l'incontro d'aspettative è meglio.


credo ci stia provando ma mica è facile lo è per i diretti interessati 
capita spesso che ci diciamo questa cosa andrà come andrà ma in realtà è più un pensiero scaramantico e le aspettative restano alte


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> credo ci stia provando ma mica è facile lo è per i diretti interessati
> capita spesso che ci diciamo questa cosa andrà come andrà ma in realtà è più un pensiero scaramantico e le aspettative restano alte


Vero, però la maggior parte delle volte succede sempre il contrario di quello che si era pensato.


----------



## nina (26 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Vero, però la maggior parte delle volte succede sempre il contrario di quello che si era pensato.


Ci sto provando, come dice [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], ma l'attacco di panico penso mi verrà a prescindere: qualunque sia l'esito, sudo freddo...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Vero, però la maggior parte delle volte succede sempre il contrario di quello che si era pensato.


beh perché appunto le nostre aspettative sono sempre alte, in genere l'immaginazione esalta l'evento futuro e spesso si resta così :


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ci sto provando, come dice @_Fiammetta_, ma l'attacco di panico penso mi verrà a prescindere: qualunque sia l'esito, sudo freddo...


Ti passo una coperta e un asciugamano  così ti scaldi


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> beh perché appunto le nostre aspettative sono sempre alte, in genere l'immaginazione esalta l'evento futuro e spesso si resta così :



pensiamo le stesse cose per questo consigliavo nina di non caricarle.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> pensiamo le stesse cose per questo consigliavo nina di non caricarle.


Si sicuramente ci sta provando: )


----------



## nina (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sicuramente ci sta provando: )


Vi assicuro che ci provo! Ovvio che di mio un pochino mi viene da fantasticare che mi chieda scusa e che mi chieda se può rimediare, ma cerco di frenare i cavalli. Da un lato le ho chiesto io di riavere le mie cose, quindi non mi posso aspettare granché... dall'altra però, lei non è mai stata prevedibile, quindi non so effettivamente cosa avrò davanti. E anche una risposta positiva, in realtà, mi metterebbe in una posizione difficile. Cerco di ripetermi che agirò in base a quel che mi si parerà e non posso fare altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vi assicuro che ci provo! Ovvio che di mio un pochino mi viene da fantasticare che mi chieda scusa e che mi chieda se può rimediare, ma cerco di frenare i cavalli. Da un lato le ho chiesto io di riavere le mie cose, quindi non mi posso aspettare granché... dall'altra però, lei non è mai stata prevedibile, quindi non so effettivamente cosa avrò davanti. E anche una risposta positiva, in realtà, mi metterebbe in una posizione difficile. Cerco di ripetermi che agirò in base a quel che mi si parerà e non posso fare altro.


Brava 
Studiato oggi ?


----------



## nina (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]
> Ricordati che siamo con te


... ma poi nella fantascientifica ipotesi mi vada benino l'incontro... mi picchiate?


----------



## nina (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brava
> Studiato oggi ?


Quasi per nulla, in realtà. L'intenzione c'era!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... ma poi nella fantascientifica ipotesi mi vada benino l'incontro... mi picchiate?


Ma perché ?noi vogliamo il tuo bene a prescindere: )


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Quasi per nulla, in realtà. L'intenzione c'era!


Ok


----------



## nina (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ?noi vogliamo il tuo bene a prescindere: )


Sai mai! Potrebbe essere terapeutico!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sai mai! Potrebbe essere terapeutico!


Un buffetto basta


----------



## nina (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un buffetto basta


O anche il famoso "Ti darei il cinque. In faccia. Con una sedia."


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> O anche il famoso "Ti darei il cinque. In faccia. Con una sedia."


No


----------



## nina (27 Gennaio 2017)

La cosa peggiore è che sto cercando di frequentare altre persone ma lei mi manca da impazzire.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La cosa peggiore è che sto cercando di frequentare altre persone ma lei mi manca da impazzire.


Certo che ti manca 
Capitato anche a me, ero forse un Po più piccola di età ma avevo avuto la prima storia importante 
Durò più di un anno e ci lasciamo perché non riuscivamo più ad andare d'accordo
E mi ricordo benissimo in piena estate gite con il gruppo di amici in cui mi perdevo a pensare 
" mi manca, dove sarà, cosa starà facendo " 

Poi passa


----------



## nina (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che ti manca
> Capitato anche a me, ero forse un Po più piccola di età ma avevo avuto la prima storia importante
> Durò più di un anno e ci lasciamo perché non riuscivamo più ad andare d'accordo
> E mi ricordo benissimo in piena estate gite con il gruppo di amici in cui mi perdevo a pensare
> ...


Magari fosse solo quello!


----------



## trilobita (27 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Magari fosse solo quello!


Nina,ciao.
Esattamente,dal momento del risveglio fino al meritato sonno notturno,cosa trovi ti manchi della sua presenza accanto a te?


----------



## nina (27 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Nina,ciao.
> Esattamente,dal momento del risveglio fino al meritato sonno notturno,cosa trovi ti manchi della sua presenza accanto a te?


Tutto. La sua faccia, le stupidaggini che dicevamo, il profumo del suo sapone, le carezze, il modo idiota in cui si sedeva e tutte le cose di cui parlavamo insieme. Anche se ultimamente non era più così. Ho la sensazione persistente che sarebbe bastato talmente poco da parte di tutte e due per non far precipitare tutto...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Tutto. La sua faccia, le stupidaggini che dicevamo, il profumo del suo sapone, le carezze, il modo idiota in cui si sedeva e tutte le cose di cui parlavamo insieme. Anche se ultimamente non era più così. Ho la sensazione persistente che sarebbe bastato talmente poco da parte di tutte e due per non far precipitare tutto...


è  una sensazione frequente quella che descrivi 
Si è consapevoli che tutto sta precipitando ma non si riesce a porre un freno..a fermarsi e parlarne con calma ..si litiga di solito


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La cosa peggiore è che sto cercando di frequentare altre persone ma lei mi manca da impazzire.


E' come smettere di fumare. All'inizio ti pare impossibile che ci riuscirai.
Poi alla fine la voglia ti passa. Resta solo il ricordo della sensazione che ti dava quella boccata di fumo. 

Cmq una cosa è certa. Ogni grande amore, se non finisce per volontà tua, non muore mai completamente. Te lo porterai sempre nel cuore come una fiamma accesa. Anche se l'altra persona era una stronza.

Ma si va avanti Nina. Nel nostro cuore c'è posto per tante persone. Non solo per una. Se ti focalizzi solo su di lei, ti perdi tutte le altre. Non ne vale la pena 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

*@nina*

[MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] come va ? :abbraccio:


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_nina_ come va ? :abbraccio:


Ieri sera ho preso qualche goccina di Rivotril e aspetto mi faccia sapere qualcosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho preso qualche goccina di Rivotril e aspetto mi faccia sapere qualcosa.


Ok ...sei riuscita a riposare quindi


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ...sei riuscita a riposare quindi


Sì... e mi sto vestendo con troppa cura.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sì... e mi sto vestendo con troppa cura.


Vestiti come vuoi.. anche con cura e per ogni cosa ...urla [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] aaaaa ed io son qui


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vestiti come vuoi.. anche con cura e per ogni cosa ...urla @_Fiammetta_ aaaaa ed io son qui


Ho la squadra di supporto, che bello!


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho la squadra di supporto, che bello!


E che sei in confessionale,se fossi i MM,ne avresti mooooolto di più.....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E che sei in confessionale,se fossi i MM,ne avresti mooooolto di più.....


:rotfl:


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Che poi boh, giorni fa mi ha scritto "come facciamo? Ci vediamo da qualche parte? Io posso andarlo a prendere nel weekend" le ho risposto che nel weekend ci accordavamo, non so se scriverle "fammi sapere se lo hai preso" o se farmi i cazzi miei.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Che poi boh, giorni fa mi ha scritto "come facciamo? Ci vediamo da qualche parte? Io posso andarlo a prendere nel weekend" le ho risposto che nel weekend ci accordavamo, non so se scriverle "fammi sapere se lo hai preso" o se farmi i cazzi miei.


Io al tuo posto scriverei 
In fondo questo vestito lo dovrai riavere


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io al tuo posto scriverei
> In fondo questo vestito lo dovrai riavere


M'ha risposto che lo ha preso e che le devo far sapere come e quando rivoglio le mie cose... le ho detto "anche più tardi"...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> M'ha risposto che lo ha preso e che le devo far sapere come e quando rivoglio le mie cose... le ho detto "anche più tardi"...


Testualmente?  
Vuoi rimandare?


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Testualmente?
> Vuoi rimandare?


No. Se mi risponde ok, le do un posto. Se ha qualcosa da dirmi, bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> No. Se mi risponde ok, le do un posto. Se ha qualcosa da dirmi, bene.


Ok  
Penso ti risponda altrimenti non ti avrebbe risposto al primo messaggio


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Esigi un minimo di precisione e impegno. Non è che non hai altro da fare che star dietro a lei!


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Testualmente?
> Vuoi rimandare?


Mi ha appena detto che passa con la mamma a riportarmelo... penso proprio che parlare non voglia


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Mi ha appena detto che passa con la mamma a riportarmelo... penso proprio che parlare non voglia. Non ha appresso altre due cose che doveva ridarmi, le ho detto che me le riporta quando può...


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

(Scusate, il cellulare sta facendo un casino)


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi ha appena detto che passa con la mamma a riportarmelo... penso proprio che parlare non voglia





nina ha detto:


> Mi ha appena detto che passa con la mamma a riportarmelo... penso proprio che parlare non voglia. Non ha appresso altre due cose che doveva ridarmi, le ho detto che me le riporta quando può...


Ok intanto aspetta che arrivi


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok intanto aspetta che arrivi


Farà sicuramente toccata e fuga, ma vabbe'. Io pirla potevo essere più specifuca e al posto di dirle 'ci accordiamo nel weekend' ci voleva un bel 'riportami tutto' e ha colto la palla al balzo. Me lo sono meritato.


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Farà sicuramente toccata e fuga, ma vabbe'. Io pirla potevo essere più specifuca e al posto di dirle 'ci accordiamo nel weekend' ci voleva un bel 'riportami tutto' e ha colto la palla al balzo. Me lo sono meritato.


Hey...io penso che invece hai fatto bene a lasciare estrema libertà a lei di fare come crede. 
E' un modo per guardare quanto si accorda a te...per guardarla. 

E visto che dovrete rivedervi per finire "di riconsegnare" potrai essere più specifica nell'esprimere i tuoi desideri per e in quell'occasione...

Chiedere quel che si vuole, quando non è chiaro neanche dentro se stesse, non è una cosa semplicissima...non fustigarti troppo!...e magari usa invece questa situazione per chiarire a te cosa vuoi esattamente. Non per avere risposte da lei. Ma per sentirti a posto con te stessa. Per sentirti libera di aver "fatto tutto".


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hey...io penso che invece hai fatto bene a lasciare estrema libertà a lei di fare come crede.
> E' un modo per guardare quanto si accorda a te...per guardarla.
> 
> E visto che dovrete rivedervi per finire "di riconsegnare" potrai essere più specifica nell'esprimere i tuoi desideri per e in quell'occasione...
> ...


Grazie, ipazia. In effetti, anche se così mi sembra di svalutare la tua risposta, ho la sensazione netta di non capire un cazzo e di voler guardarla in faccia e vedere se le sono indifferente. Aiuto. Sono a quel livello in cui spero mi guardi con nostalgia e so che farà la faccia di marmo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hey...io penso che invece hai fatto bene a lasciare estrema libertà a lei di fare come crede.
> E' un modo per guardare quanto si accorda a te...per guardarla.
> 
> E visto che dovrete rivedervi per finire "di riconsegnare" potrai essere più specifica nell'esprimere i tuoi desideri per e in quell'occasione...
> ...





nina ha detto:


> Grazie, ipazia. In effetti, anche se così mi sembra di svalutare la tua risposta, ho la sensazione netta di non capire un cazzo e di guardarla in faccia e vedere se le sono indifferente. Aiuto. Sono a quel livello in cui spero mi guardi con nostalgia e so che farà la faccia di marmo.


Volevo scriverti leggi  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] perché la cosa importante e' che tu sappia di aver fatto tutto per...sentirti libera 
E leggo la tua risposta e se a te é  necessario guardarla in faccia per capire  beh va bene anche quello ...farà male? Si ..ti servirà per capire  e sarà comunque un passo avanti ...


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Volevo scriverti leggi  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] perché la cosa importante e' che tu sappia di aver fatto tutto per...sentirti libera
> E leggo la tua risposta e se a te é  necessario guardarla in faccia per capire  beh va bene anche quello ...farà male? Si ..ti servirà per capire  e sarà comunque un passo avanti ...


La mia paura è quella di star facendo tutte queste cose per vedere se può essere ancora, e se togliermi il peso delle cose che ho da dirle può servire a ritrovarsi prima o poi. Però poi uno deve capire chi ha davanti. E per capirlo lo deve affrontare.


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Volevo scriverti leggi  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] perché la cosa importante e' che tu sappia di aver fatto tutto per...sentirti libera
> E leggo la tua risposta e se a te é  necessario guardarla in faccia per capire  beh va bene anche quello ...farà male? Si ..ti servirà per capire  e sarà comunque un passo avanti ...


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La mia paura è quella di star facendo tutte queste cose per vedere se può essere ancora, e se togliermi il peso delle cose che ho da dirle può servire a ritrovarsi prima o poi. Però poi uno deve capire chi ha davanti. E per capirlo lo deve affrontare.


Appunto e passa da qui la tua libertà 
La affronti e comprendi
E  avrai fatto quello che dovevi per te ed è  importante


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie, ipazia. In effetti, anche se così mi sembra di svalutare la tua risposta, ho la sensazione netta di non capire un cazzo e di voler guardarla in faccia e vedere se le sono indifferente. Aiuto. Sono a quel livello in cui spero mi guardi con nostalgia e so che farà la faccia di marmo.


 @_nina_...tu le hai voluto bene. Le vuoi bene. Hai investito. Sogni. Energie. Aspettative. Immagini. Tempo. Un sacco di tempo. 

Quella speranza c'è. 
Se non ci fosse da qualche parte ci sarebbe un inganno. Non parlo di lei. Parlo di te con te. 
Non giudicarti se hai speranze. 

Solo, non trasformare la speranza in lei nella Speranza per te. 

Se non capisci un cazzo e hai bisogno di vedere e guardare. Fallo. Fai bene. Non sei stupida. Non è una prova di forza in nessun modo. 

Sono le tue emozioni a cui ti stai concedendo...guardarla e vedere, anche se quel che vedi non ti piace, è però l'occasione che hai per fare i conti con quel che vuoi tu. Per te. 

Ad essere in discussione non sono le tue emozioni. 
Ma se lei ne è degna o meno. 
Su questo io credo tu debba essere concentrata e vicina a te. 


ps: come mai dici "svalutare la mia risposta?" in che senso?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_nina_...tu le hai voluto bene. Le vuoi bene. Hai investito. Sogni. Energie. Aspettative. Immagini. Tempo. Un sacco di tempo.
> 
> Quella speranza c'è.
> Se non ci fosse da qualche parte ci sarebbe un inganno. Non parlo di lei. Parlo di te con te.
> ...


Quoto tutto 

P.s. la firma: tu non sei sospirata ..sei bestemmiata
Da dove nasce ?


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> 
> P.s. la firma: tu non sei sospirata ..sei bestemmiata
> Da dove nasce ?


G. ..è lui che se ne esce con queste cose...chiacchieravamo e ci stavamo reciprocamente lamentando uno dell'altro...e io ad un certo punto gli ho detto "io non desidero essere semplicemente desiderata...io desidero essere sospirata!"...e lui (paraculo come è!) mi ha risposto " tu non sei semplicemente sospirata...arrivi a essere anche bestemmiata!". ..ci abbiamo riso un bel po', che ha ragione...e mi piace pure, che mi bestemmi anche ..e fra l'altro penso descriva bene una parte di quella che sono...così l'ho messa in firma. E una descrizione fedele di me 
Quando gli ho detto che l'avrei messa in firma se l'è ridacchiata...ha un po' del ladygaga e gli piace essere messo dentro...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> G. ..è lui che se ne esce con queste cose...chiacchieravamo e ci stavamo reciprocamente lamentando uno dell'altro...e io ad un certo punto gli ho detto "io non desidero essere semplicemente desiderata...io desidero essere sospirata!"...e lui (paraculo come è!) mi ha risposto " tu non sei semplicemente sospirata...arrivi a essere anche bestemmiata!". ..ci abbiamo riso un bel po', che ha ragione...e mi piace pure, che mi bestemmi anche ..e fra l'altro penso descriva bene una parte di quella che sono...così l'ho messa in firma. E una descrizione fedele di me
> Quando gli ho detto che l'avrei messa in firma se l'è ridacchiata...ha un po' del ladygaga e gli piace essere messo dentro...


 si si tiralo dentro ...piano piano: )


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si si tiralo dentro ...piano piano: )


uh...con lui non si può che far piano piano...se esagero, ringhia


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si si tiralo dentro ...piano piano: )


 Ci siamo giocati Fiammetta


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_nina_...tu le hai voluto bene. Le vuoi bene. Hai investito. Sogni. Energie. Aspettative. Immagini. Tempo. Un sacco di tempo.
> 
> Quella speranza c'è.
> Se non ci fosse da qualche parte ci sarebbe un inganno. Non parlo di lei. Parlo di te con te.
> ...


Tu mi hai scritto un bel rispostone articolato e io "Non capisco minchie aiuto"

Ps: arrivano fra un po'...


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Tu mi hai scritto un bel rispostone articolato e io "Non capisco minchie aiuto"
> 
> Ps: arrivano fra un po'...


lo leggerai quando avrai voglia...

adesso respira e respira...
non devi dimostrare niente a nessuno, men che meno a te stessa...

Tienti abbracciata. E ricordati che sei Bella... Sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh...con lui non si può che far piano piano...se esagero, ringhia


Mi affido a te :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ci siamo giocati Fiammetta


Stupidino :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

... mi ha abbracciata forte e mi ha dato due baci e mi ha detto che ci rivediamo in settimana. Voleva chiacchierare e accompagnarmi in ascensore ma la mamma non ha voluto, la sentivo dire "che senso ha?" Mi ha chiesto se volevo farle del male e ci sono rimasta di sasso. A detta sua la mamma le ha messo tante paranoie sul fatto che potessi volerla uccidere.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... mi ha abbracciata forte e mi ha dato due baci e mi ha detto che ci rivediamo in settimana. Voleva chiacchierare e accompagnarmi in ascensore ma la mamma non ha voluto, la sentivo dire "che senso ha?" Mi ha chiesto se volevo farle del male e ci sono rimasta di sasso. A detta sua la mamma le ha messo tante paranoie.


Boh
Per me la ragazza è da cancellare.
È molto compiaciuta dal tuo sentimento, ma non si preoccupa davvero di te.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... mi ha abbracciata forte e mi ha dato due baci e mi ha detto che ci rivediamo in settimana. Voleva chiacchierare e accompagnarmi in ascensore ma la mamma non ha voluto, la sentivo dire "che senso ha?" Mi ha chiesto se volevo farle del male e ci sono rimasta di sasso. A detta sua la mamma le ha messo tante paranoie.


Farle del male ? 
Non capisco il comportamento della madre ( se è  vero quello che lei ti ha detto ) né il suo chiederti se vuoi farle del male 

Tu come ti senti?


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... mi ha abbracciata forte e mi ha dato due baci e mi ha detto che ci rivediamo in settimana. Voleva chiacchierare e accompagnarmi in ascensore ma la mamma non ha voluto, la sentivo dire "che senso ha?" Mi ha chiesto se volevo farle del male e ci sono rimasta di sasso. A detta sua la mamma le ha messo tante paranoie.


Tu come ti senti?


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh
> Per me la ragazza è da cancellare.
> È molto compiaciuta dal tuo sentimento, ma non si preoccupa davvero di te.


Ma che cazzo ne so.


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Farle del male ?
> Non capisco il comportamento della madre ( se è  vero quello che lei ti ha detto ) né il suo chiederti se vuoi farle del male
> 
> Tu come ti senti?


La mamma pare avesse paura volessi spararle...


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Farle del male ?
> Non capisco il comportamento della madre ( se è  vero quello che lei ti ha detto ) né il suo chiederti se vuoi farle del male
> 
> Tu come ti senti?


Strana.


----------



## Woland (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... mi ha abbracciata forte e mi ha dato due baci e mi ha detto che ci rivediamo in settimana. Voleva chiacchierare e accompagnarmi in ascensore ma la mamma non ha voluto, la sentivo dire "che senso ha?" *Mi ha chiesto se volevo farle del male e ci sono rimasta di sasso. *A detta sua la mamma le ha messo tante paranoie sul fatto che potessi volerla uccidere.


Oh Gesù d'amore acceso ma come si fa :facepalm:Quoto Brunetta. Nina ti meriti molto di meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La mamma pare avesse paura volessi spararle...


Spararle?  Ma questa è  la stessa persona che ti abbraccia dicendoti  che eri una di famiglia ?


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... mi ha abbracciata forte e mi ha dato due baci e mi ha detto che ci rivediamo in settimana. Voleva chiacchierare e accompagnarmi in ascensore ma la mamma non ha voluto, la sentivo dire "che senso ha?" Mi ha chiesto se volevo farle del male e ci sono rimasta di sasso. A detta sua la mamma le ha messo tante paranoie sul fatto che potessi volerla uccidere.


dunque.

o sei scema tu perchè non hai scritto qui quello che hai detto veramente a sta gente.  e quindi hai mentito.

o è scema la madre perchè per far credere una cosa del genere alla figlia, bisogna essere fantasiosi

o è scema lei.


per il principio di non contraddizione, 2 di queste mie affermazioni sono false.


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma come mai si è portata la mamma?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Strana.


Vabbè Nina 
Dai la situazione è  complicata nel senso che tu hai visto la madre preoccupata che diceva "non ha senso " che di per sé non è  nulla di incredibile 
Dimostra solo l'ansia di una madre 

Ma lei ti dice che la madre pensava tu volessi farle del male e qui non so ...ma sua madre ti ha mai dato l'idea di esser persona instabile ?


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La mamma pare avesse paura volessi spararle...


Certo,Nina,anche tu la mazza da baseball potevi nasconderla meglio,ecco perché la mamma non ha voluto farla venire da sola.....
Madre molto strana,da quanto avevi detto sembrava tenesse a te...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> dunque.
> 
> o sei scema tu perchè non hai scritto qui quello che hai detto veramente a sta gente.  e quindi hai mentito.
> 
> ...


Nina non è scema ...moderati


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma come mai si è portata la mamma?


Mi è  parso di capire che Nina sia andata ? Boh


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> dunque.
> 
> o sei scema tu perchè non hai scritto qui quello che hai detto veramente a sta gente.  e quindi hai mentito.
> 
> ...


ma cosa c'entra l'essere scemi??

qui non è questione di dotazione cognitiva. (che poi non è significativa per stabilire l'intelligenza)

E' questione di confusione. 

E semmai di intromissione di una persona (la madre) che dovrebbe stare fuori dalle relazioni affettive della figlia. E, più che altro, che dalla figlia dovrebbe essere tenuta fuori. 

E se fossi in nina..anche riguardo a questo mi chiederei questioni. 
Più che altro per valutare se vuole vicina una persona che "usa" la madre come paravento. E che ha una madre che si presta.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nina non è scema ...moderati


perchè? io penso che la mia prima affermazione sia falsa.   ma penso anche che qualcuna in questa storia stia mentendo.

Credo che a Nina non sia stata solo la sua ex a raccontarle delle bugie.   e che farebbe gran bene a chiudere ogni rapporto non solo con la sua ex.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra l'essere scemi??
> 
> qui non è questione di dotazione cognitiva. (che poi non è significativa per stabilire l'intelligenza)
> 
> ...


A Nina non è stata solo la sua ex ad averle raccontato un mucchio di cazzate, il sunto del mio discorso è questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè? io penso che la mia prima affermazione sia falsa.   ma penso anche che qualcuna in questa storia stia mentendo.
> 
> Credo che a Nina non sia stata solo la sua ex a raccontarle delle bugie.   e che farebbe gran bene a chiudere ogni rapporto non solo con la sua ex.


Beh si stava appunto cercando di capire 
Ci sta che  abbia  mentito la madre nei confronti di Nina accogliendola ma non con il cuore 

Oppure la ragazza che ora dipinge la madre come una squilibrata per cosa? Giustificarsi boh


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra l'essere scemi??
> 
> qui non è questione di dotazione cognitiva. (che poi non è significativa per stabilire l'intelligenza)
> 
> ...


Purtroppo in questi periodi di separazione e non dialogo,i cattivi consiglieri sono sempre in prima fila


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra l'essere scemi??
> 
> qui non è questione di dotazione cognitiva. (che poi non è significativa per stabilire l'intelligenza)
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi è  parso di capire che Nina sia andata ? Boh


Non ho capito bene neanche io...avevo letto che sarebbero passate. Quindi ho dedotto che nina era a casa e che la sua ex e la madre sarebbero passate da lei. 

Continuo però a chiedermi come mai la madre fosse presente. Mi fa strano...non ne vedo il senso.


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> dunque.
> 
> o sei scema tu perchè non hai scritto qui quello che hai detto veramente a sta gente.  e quindi hai mentito.
> 
> ...


... non lo so


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... non lo so


Non far caso a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] se vuoi lo picchio


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo in questi periodi di separazione e non dialogo,i cattivi consiglieri sono sempre in prima fila


Eh...ma i consiglieri ognuno se li sceglie secondo il suo comodo però...non ho mai creduto nei cattivi consiglieri. E sempre pensato che "delegare" alla loro presenza le cose sia semplicemente sintomo di scarsa affidabilità, scarsa capacità di assumersi in prima persona le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... non lo so


io metterei molta aria tra me e queste persone.


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Nina non è stata solo la sua ex ad averle raccontato un mucchio di cazzate, il sunto del mio discorso è questo.


...a volte sei "delicato" come un elefante in un negozio di cristalli però 

più che pensare alle cazzate, su cui in ogni caso non si ha il minimo controllo quando ci si trova davanti chi le racconta e si perde pure un sacco di tempo a cercare di decifrarle, io penserei al "sistema" in cui era (ed è) inserita la relazione e se quel "sistema" è funzionale al benessere di nina. E alla libertà relazionale...che è poi quell'aspetto che porta benessere per davvero. Appagamento e serenità. 

Vista da qui, a me continua a sembrare strano che una ragazza quasi 30enne, a quanto ho capito, si presenti con la madre. E pure io, come nina, l'avrei lasciata fare. Perchè è un modo per guardare. Ma mi farei due domande sul fatto che questa si porti la madre ad un incontro che tutto sommato era importante. In un modo o nell'altro. 

Sicuro una intromissione del genere descritta da nina, che è stata permessa dalla sua ex, a me farebbe valutare bene quanto è affidabile la sua ex come individuo che si assume le sue responsabilità.


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene neanche io...avevo letto che sarebbero passate. Quindi ho dedotto che nina era a casa e che la sua ex e la madre sarebbero passate da lei.
> 
> Continuo però a chiedermi come mai la madre fosse presente. Mi fa strano...non ne vedo il senso.


Stavano tornando da casa della nonna.


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Stavano tornando da casa della nonna.


Ma tu cosa ne pensi del fatto che la tua ex permetta alla madre queste intromissioni fra voi?


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Io in questo momento mi sento stranita e mi viene da pensare che le manca parlare con me. Forse. Non sono né triste né felice.


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa ne pensi del fatto che la tua ex permetta alla madre queste intromissioni fra voi?


È sempre stato così e prima non me ne facevo un problema.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...a volte sei "delicato" come un elefante in un negozio di cristalli però
> 
> più che pensare alle cazzate, su cui in ogni caso non si ha il minimo controllo quando ci si trova davanti chi le racconta e si perde pure un sacco di tempo a cercare di decifrarle, io penserei al "sistema" in cui era (ed è) inserita la relazione e se quel "sistema" è funzionale al benessere di nina. E alla libertà relazionale...che è poi quell'aspetto che porta benessere per davvero. Appagamento e serenità.
> 
> ...


quindi al netto della mia ruvidità, non pensi sia meglio per Nina mettere distanza da queste persone?

anche per ricavarsi lo spazio per farsi le 2 domande


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È sempre stato così e prima non me ne facevo un problema.


Però mi sembra di capire che ti  avesse accolto

Capisco l'ansia di una madre ma certo questo modo di fare va oltre...troppo oltre


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...a volte sei "delicato" come un elefante in un negozio di cristalli però
> 
> più che pensare alle cazzate, su cui in ogni caso non si ha il minimo controllo quando ci si trova davanti chi le racconta e si perde pure un sacco di tempo a cercare di decifrarle, io penserei al "sistema" in cui era (ed è) inserita la relazione e se quel "sistema" è funzionale al benessere di nina. E alla libertà relazionale...che è poi quell'aspetto che porta benessere per davvero. Appagamento e serenità.
> 
> ...


Guarda li annegherei quando ha sti momenti


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però mi sembra di capire che ti  avesse accolto
> 
> Capisco l'ansia di una madre ma certo questo modo di fare va oltre...troppo oltre


Eh. Aspettate un secondo che vi rispondo con coerenza più avanti.


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È sempre stato così e prima non me ne facevo un problema.


Non hai mai pensato che fosse troppo? 

Intendo che in fondo la relazione è tra voi. 
E capisco la presenza delle rispettive famiglie. 

Ma presenza rispettosa però. Ossia una presenza che accoglie la nuova coppia, ma non se ne appropria. 
E che sopra a tutto sta fuori dalle dinamiche. 

E questo credo sia responsabilità dei membri della coppia, proteggere lo spazio intimo. Che intimità sia lo stare insieme oppure (e ancora di più) che sia il lasciarsi. 

Trovo sconveniente che la tua ex permetta e sfrutti anche la madre per, passami il termine, pararsi il culo. E sollecitare in te un desiderio di incontro che però, vista proprio la presenza, pure invadente, della madre, diviene impossibile. 

Ti fa solo male così...e se posso essere molto schietta, non mi sembra rispettoso di quel che c'è stato fra voi e di quel che ancora c'è in sospeso.


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È sempre stato così e prima non me ne facevo un problema.


Ah,ecco,comincio a capire..


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh. Aspettate un secondo che vi rispondo con coerenza più avanti.


Certo anzi scusa di ti abbiamo "investito" di domande e concetti


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh. Aspettate un secondo che vi rispondo con coerenza più avanti.


Una fettina di cassata può aiutare a ritrovare coerenza,vai


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi al netto della mia ruvidità, non pensi sia meglio per Nina mettere distanza da queste persone?
> 
> anche per ricavarsi lo spazio per farsi le 2 domande


Io penso che le faccia bene incontrarle per guardare e poi sì, riprendersi il suo spazio per ascoltarsi. 

Ma al netto di quel che pensiamo noi, io credo sia importante che sia [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] a concedersi quello di cui ha bisogno per capire. 
Mi sembra che lei senta che ci siano cose ancora in sospeso. Che non le sono chiare. E che in buona sostanza non le danno pace. E la distraggono pure da cose importanti per la sua vita. E quando è così, secondo me, fare prove di forza con se stessi è poco funzionale. Meglio andare, sbattere il naso e togliersi ogni dubbio. 

Che almeno si sa per cosa si sta soffrendo. 

Quanto a come si è presentata la sua ex...beh, ho già detto. 

Io di mio non mi fiderei di una persona che viene con una persona, la "usa" per far arrivare messaggi che non esplicita ma che vuol comunque far arrivare, visto che non mette nessun tipo di paletto e nemmeno disconferma. 

Però userei questa dinamica per capire meglio.


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Una fettina di cassata può aiutare a ritrovare coerenza,vai


Hai ragione!! 

...nella confusione io mi davo alle piadine o ai salatini!! :spaghetti:


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però mi sembra di capire che ti  avesse accolto
> 
> Capisco l'ansia di una madre ma certo questo modo di fare va oltre...troppo oltre


No aspetta. Nel senso che la madre si è sempre intromessa ma mai in negativo. Pure mia madre mi consiglia, ma poi si fa i cazzi sua ecco


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda li annegherei quando ha sti momenti


:rotfl::rotfl:


...sa essere sbalorditivo!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo anzi scusa di ti abbiamo "investito" di domande e concetti


quoto


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che le faccia bene incontrarle per guardare e poi sì, riprendersi il suo spazio per ascoltarsi.
> 
> Ma al netto di quel che pensiamo noi, io credo sia importante che sia [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] a concedersi quello di cui ha bisogno per capire.
> Mi sembra che lei senta che ci siano cose ancora in sospeso. Che non le sono chiare. E che in buona sostanza non le danno pace. E la distraggono pure da cose importanti per la sua vita. E quando è così, secondo me, fare prove di forza con se stessi è poco funzionale. Meglio andare, sbattere il naso e togliersi ogni dubbio.
> ...


Io devo chiederle tante ma tante di quelle cose. Perché mentirmi sulle medicine. Perché usare il mio problema quando i  realtà lei mi tradiva, volevo chiederle se davvero voleva essere perdonata, se le passava per la testa che io avevo intuito e stessi soffrendo... e vorrei chiederle cosa... non lo so, io non troncherei mai una relazione così lunga e anche più intima di altre, da quel che so per altre coppie, anche se mi piglia il fregolo... vorrei chiederle cosa valeva, per lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io devo chiederle tante ma tante di quelle cose. Perché mentirmi sulle medicine. Perché usare il mio problema quando i  realtà lei mi tradiva, volevo chiederle se davvero voleva essere perdonata, se le passava per la testa che io avevo intuito e stessi soffrendo... e vorrei chiederle cosa... non lo so, io non troncherei mai una relazione così lunga e anche più intima di altre, da quel che so per altre coppie, anche se mi piglia il fregolo... vorrei chiederle cosa valeva, per lei.


E fai bene a voler sapere per non lasciare alcun sospeso


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non hai mai pensato che fosse troppo?
> 
> Intendo che in fondo la relazione è tra voi.
> E capisco la presenza delle rispettive famiglie.
> ...


Ma ci sta che sia in sospeso solo da parte mia. Io l'ho sempre pensato che fosse troppo, ma che dovevo fare? Poi mi sentivo accolta, e siccome la figlia le è sempre stata attaccata, ho pensato meglio così. È lunga da spiegare. Penso che anche la mia ex però contasse di rivedermi senza la mamma un altro giorno, quindi boh. Io non voglio essere la persona con cui la mia ex chiacchiera bene. Io ero innamorata perché ci stavo bene e ci stavo bene perché ero innamorata. E nemmeno posso dirle "non posso perdonarti/mi serve tempo" perché lei scusa non me lo ha chiesto. Ha parlato del più e del meno e basta come ogni volta che litigavamo e si faceva risentire. Io penso che al massimo vuole un'amica. Io vorrei tornasse tutto come prima o quasi.


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E fai bene a voler sapere per non lasciare alcun sospeso


E cazzo, se lei volesse, io col tempo ce la farei pure...


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io devo chiederle tante ma tante di quelle cose. Perché mentirmi sulle medicine. Perché usare il mio problema quando i  realtà lei mi tradiva, volevo chiederle se davvero voleva essere perdonata, se le passava per la testa che io avevo intuito e stessi soffrendo... e vorrei chiederle cosa... non lo so, io non troncherei mai una relazione così lunga e anche più intima di altre, da quel che so per altre coppie, anche se mi piglia il fregolo... vorrei chiederle cosa valeva, per lei.


Prendi un foglio, o usa qui o quel che ti vien più comodo...e inizia a mettere fuori quel che vuoi sapere. 
A farci chiarezza dentro. 

E poi stabilisci le condizioni che TU vuoi per poter avere le risposte che cerchi. 

Tieni presente una cosa però. e questa secondo me vale in ogni relazione...quello che tu chiedi, le tue domande sono domande tue, a cui tu sapresti dare risposta, forse, se ti venissero fatte. 

Non è detto che dall'altra parte ci sia qualcuno che può fare altrettanto. 

Voglio dire che se l'altro non risponde, a volte è semplicemente perchè non può. Non è capace. HA dei limiti che emergono in alcune situazioni e che disvelano...ed è anche questo che è importante valutare, nella "valutazione" dell'altro che si desidera accanto. 

E queste valutazioni dal mio punto di vista, hanno bisogno, per essere sincere e rasserenare, di essere fatte a partire dalle proprie esigenze. Senza fare sconti all'altro. Senza cercargli alibi e giustificazioni. 

E questo è uno dei motivi per cui batto sulla presenza della madre...tu, ad un incontor come questo, avresti portato la tua? E ancora di più, come avresti reagito se tua madre si fosse permessa l'intromissione che hai subito oggi dalla madre della tua ex? 

...secondo te, la tua ex...ha avuto cura di te in questa situazione? Ha protetto la tua dignità, il tuo dolore, il tuo bisogno che, seppur in modo confuso, hai espresso? 

Che o è minorata (e ne dubito visto che tu non sei scema) o oggi ha costruito, non so quanto consapevolmente, una situazione per non affrontarti occhi negli occhi. 

Prova a pensarci. SEnza voler arrivare a conclusioni...avrai ancora il cuore mezzo in gola...ma pensaci...a come tu ti saresti comportata in una situazione come questa. E se vedi differenze, non fare sconti. Tu vali almeno quanto dai. E tanto io credo tu ti possa concedere di pretendere. 

PRETENDERE proprio.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E cazzo, se lei volesse, io col tempo ce la farei pure...


Ti ha detto che vorrebbe parlarti..prendila come un intento


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prendi un foglio, o usa qui o quel che ti vien più comodo...e inizia a mettere fuori quel che vuoi sapere.
> A farci chiarezza dentro.
> 
> E poi stabilisci le condizioni che TU vuoi per poter avere le risposte che cerchi.
> ...


Ma infatti io non mi preoccupo tanto delle mie domande, ma dei suoi limiti effettivi. Ora, discorso mamma a parte (nessuno aveva capito che oggi dovevamo accordarci e vederci poi)... per risponderti brevemente, penso che le manchi la me 'amica' e che questa per lei fosse una restituzione di vestito e basta. Anche dirmi 'mica vuoi spararmi, perché se ne sentono e mia mamma mi ha messo le paranoie' mi sa di 'ti ho tradito ma è tutta acqua passata siamo amiche'. Capite cosa volevo dire quando dicevo che non so mai cosa aspettarmi?


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Notare che 'appena mi riporti il resto un caffé ce lo prendiamo?' l'ho chiesto io


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non mi preoccupo tanto delle mie domande, ma dei suoi limiti effettivi. Ora, discorso mamma a parte (nessuno aveva capito che oggi dovevamo accordarci e vederci poi)... per risponderti brevemente, penso che le manchi la me 'amica' e che questa per lei fosse una restituzione di vestito e basta. Anche dirmi* 'mica vuoi spararmi, perché se ne sentono e mia mamma mi ha messo le paranoie'* mi sa di 'ti ho tradito ma è tutta acqua passata siamo amiche'. Capite cosa volevo dire quando dicevo che non so mai cosa aspettarmi?


Guarda che la questione della mamma presente oggi non è roba da niente. E riguarda i suoi limiti. 

Che fa ricadere, senza la minima messa in discussione, su di te. 

Tu fai le tue domande. Tutte. Senza preoccuparti minimamente dei suoi limiti. Quelli li vedrai. 

Se ti preoccupi, e limi le domande e le richieste...come puoi vederla?
E quindi sapere anche cosa aspettarti...

Prova a pensarci...

(adesso sto uscendo...intan'to un abbraccio @_nina_...e cerca di pretendere per te. Senza pre-occuparti dell'altro. 
Non è egoismo. E' conoscersi e incontrarsi...non è sostenibile una vita paritaria di coppia in cui uno dei due si pre-occupa costantemente dei limiti dell'altro...si muore per mancanza di ossigeno...ognuno deve, proprio deve, essere responsabile di se stesso, e quindi anche dei propri limiti. Se uno dei due non è in grado di farlo, lo squilibrio relazionale diventa pericoloso).

Edit: aggiungo che quel grassetto a me sa di tante cose...ma nessuna porta al farmi desiderare di avere vicino una persona che mi potrebbe dire una cosa del genere. Dopo essere stata con me fra l'altro. 

Non ti offende che abbia potuto non solo dirti, ma pensare e trovar pure sostegno, in una frase del genere?
(a me farebbe ribollire il sangue....se devo essere sincera. Altro che caffè!)


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che la questione della mamma presente oggi non è roba da niente. E riguarda i suoi limiti.
> 
> Che fa ricadere, senza la minima messa in discussione, su di te.
> 
> ...


No tranquilla che le domande stavolta non le limerò per un cazzo. Non so come spiegare... però se finisce che le faccio a una persona che mi reputa sua amica e basta... beh.


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Lei ha pianto quella sera, ma in due mesi e mezzo si è fatta i cazzi suoi in allegria, se il vestito non glielo chiedevo chi la vedeva più? È da questo che comincio a pormi domande.


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che la questione della mamma presente oggi non è roba da niente. E riguarda i suoi limiti.
> 
> Che fa ricadere, senza la minima messa in discussione, su di te.
> 
> ...


Ma mi ha fatto incazzare, eh. Per questo ti dico che è il suo modo di dire che non vuole ricominciare un cazzo. Io. Io boh, mi sento strana. Sto pensando a come vuotare il sacco senza chiederle "ma non ti sono mancata per niente?! Io sono ancora innamorata di te". È il suo "ti ho portato il vestito ma il resto è tutta acqua passata, vero?"


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma mi ha fatto incazzare, eh. Per questo ti dico che è il suo modo di dire che non vuole ricominciare un cazzo. Io. Io boh, mi sento strana. Sto pensando a come vuotare il sacco senza chiederle "ma non ti sono mancata per niente?! Io sono ancora innamorata di te". È il suo "ti ho portato il vestito ma il resto è tutta acqua passata, vero?"


Acqua passata ha diverse interpretazioni


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Acqua passata ha diverse interpretazioni


Eh. Che potrebbe essere tanto "mi piacciono gli uomini non voglio stare con te" quanto "non voglio stare con te punto perché il sentimento è svanito" o "magari ci riproviamo anche senza impegno". Aiuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh. Che potrebbe essere tanto "mi piacciono gli uomini non voglio stare con te" quanto "non voglio stare con te punto perché il sentimento è svanito" o "magari ci riproviamo anche senza impegno". Aiuto.


keep and Calm  
Credo si riferisse alle tensioni del vostro ultimo incontro


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh. Che potrebbe essere tanto "mi piacciono gli uomini non voglio stare con te" quanto "non voglio stare con te punto perché il sentimento è svanito" o "magari ci riproviamo anche senza impegno". Aiuto.


A me viene il pensiero che la "normalizzazione" sia auspicata da tanti. Alla madre, ma anche a lei non sembrerà vero della relazione con un uomo.


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me viene il pensiero che la "normalizzazione" sia auspicata da tanti. Alla madre, ma anche a lei non sembrerà vero della relazione con un uomo.


Eh. Questa è una delle prime cose che ho pensato giá allora.


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> keep and Calm
> Credo si riferisse alle tensioni del vostro ultimo incontro


Forse? Notare che "è acqua passata" è mia parafrasi, quindi boh.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Forse? Notare che "è acqua passata" è mia parafrasi, quindi boh.


Beh se lei piangeva due mesi fa indubbiamente era sconvolta dalla tua reazione


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh se lei piangeva due mesi fa indubbiamente era sconvolta dalla tua reazione


Non so che dirti. Io sono rimasta sconvolta dalla sua di quella sera: un minuto prima rispondi al tipo "Mi piacerebbe molto, ma sono a Vattelappesca " e quando ti sgamo e ti dico "non ti avessi mai toccata" crolli a piangere in ginocchio? Mi viene da pensare che un po' si vergognasse in generale e un po' si fosse lasciata prendere dal fatto che io piangevo accasciata al muro, coi conati di vomito. A raccontarla così è quasi comica. Mi viene pure da pensare che il colmo sarebbe che l'ha raccontato alla mamma e queste due mo' pensano pure che sono una pazza isterica. Come dovevo reagire, con la pacca sulla spalla?!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non so che dirti. Io sono rimasta sconvolta dalla sua di quella sera: un minuto prima rispondi al tipo "Mi piacerebbe molto, ma sono a Vattelappesca " e quando ti sgamo e ti dico "non ti avessi mai toccata" crolli a piangere in ginocchio? Mi viene da pensare che un po' si vergognasse in generale e un po' si fosse lasciata prendere dal fatto che io piangevo accasciata al muro, coi conati di vomito. A raccontarla così è quasi comica. Mi viene pure da pensare che il colmo sarebbe che l'ha raccontato alla mamma e queste due mo' pensano pure che sono una pazza isterica. Come dovevo reagire, con la pacca sulla spalla?!


piangevate entrambe ...la pazzia è  un'altra cosa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non so che dirti. Io sono rimasta sconvolta dalla sua di quella sera: un minuto prima rispondi al tipo "Mi piacerebbe molto, ma sono a Vattelappesca " e quando ti sgamo e ti dico "non ti avessi mai toccata" crolli a piangere in ginocchio? Mi viene da pensare che un po' si vergognasse in generale e un po' si fosse lasciata prendere dal fatto che io piangevo accasciata al muro, coi conati di vomito. A raccontarla così è quasi comica. Mi viene pure da pensare che il colmo sarebbe che l'ha raccontato alla mamma e queste due mo' pensano pure che sono una pazza isterica. Come dovevo reagire, con la pacca sulla spalla?!


Vabbè ma nessuno segue una sceneggiatura coerente in questi casi, tutti sono confusi e stanno male


----------



## nina (29 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma nessuno segue una sceneggiatura coerente in questi casi, tutti sono confusi e stanno male


Appunto! Ma la pretesa di civiltà è una cosa che lei ha sempre avuto. Che cazzo ne so, gente. Devo solo mettermi a fare la mia roba. Che non mi abbia dimostrato indifferenza un poco mi rincuora.


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque, ed è un ringraziamento generale, sebbene mi sa che [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION], [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ne meritino uno particolare, non sapete quanto mi siate di aiuto in questo momento in cui sono molto spaventata - dai miei sentimenti soprattutto, perché in questi due mesi la mia vita è andata completamente a rotoli - e poco presente a me stessa. Penso che, in particolare ipazia abbia ragione nel dire che una relazione in cui ci si preoccupa eccessivamente dei limiti altrui è squilibrata: penso di aver fatto pendere molto la bilancia dal suo lato, in qyesti anni, e di aver preteso, a un certo punto, lo stesso riguardo, quando lei invece si è sfilata. Non ho idea di quel che possa succedere ora, se le sue fossero semplici manifestazioni di nostalgia, se pensi "mah, giacché tri ho rivista era bello averti nella mia vita e non voglio perderti" o se ci sia possibilità di rimedio da parte sua... so che al momento giusto voglio dire veramente tutto e mettere le cose in chiaro. In queste centinaia di messaggi ho raccontato bruttezze incredibili su questa persona, ma voglio pensare che un pochino della persona che ho conosciuto 4 anni fa esista. Più che di lei ho molta paura di me: quando mi ha stretta forte volevo morire. Ho aspettato mesi, mentre stavamo insieme, perché mi riabbracciasse allo stesso modo. Ho paura di me perché per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo mi sento meglio e so che è perché, comunque, lei non mi ha dimenticata. Che è forse un passo indietro, però da lì uno può sperare di farne uno in avanti - o tagliare davvero i ponti (e io spero non succeda, lo so) oppure ricostruire il rapporto in modo da dimenticare il peggio senza dimenticarlo davvero, e ricostruire da lì qualcosa di nuovo. Ogni volta che mi facevo uscire un 'devi' lei mi si rivoltava come un cane dicendo che non era obbligata proprio a nulla, però io una cosa sono intenzionata a pretenderla, e a dirle come la pretendevo pure prima: il rispetto, ancora prima della fedeltà - il tradimento lo si perdona, la ferita che ti causa la bugia non mi salva. 
E soprattutto, negli ultimi anni ho impiegato gran parte delle mie energie per lei, nella speranza che crescesse. Gli interessi che ci legavano mi nutrivano, e adesso che non li ho più, perché li dividevo, non so più chi sono. Il pensiero che non mi abbia cancellata un pochino mi restituisce quella pace per trovarmene di altri, o per riaccendere quelli di prima. Più che altro voglio vedere anche lei se è la ragazzina fessa di mesi fa o se è una via di mezzo fra le due cose. Io devo cominciarla a pensar meno, comunque. Insieme o no.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Comunque, ed è un ringraziamento generale, sebbene mi sa che [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION], [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ne meritino uno particolare, non sapete quanto mi siate di aiuto in questo momento in cui sono molto spaventata - dai miei sentimenti soprattutto, perché in questi due mesi la mia vita è andata completamente a rotoli - e poco presente a me stessa. Penso che, in particolare ipazia abbia ragione nel dire che una relazione in cui ci si preoccupa eccessivamente dei limiti altrui è squilibrata: penso di aver fatto pendere molto la bilancia dal suo lato, in qyesti anni, e di aver preteso, a un certo punto, lo stesso riguardo, quando lei invece si è sfilata. Non ho idea di quel che possa succedere ora, se le sue fossero semplici manifestazioni di nostalgia, se pensi "mah, giacché tri ho rivista era bello averti nella mia vita e non voglio perderti" o se ci sia possibilità di rimedio da parte sua... so che al momento giusto voglio dire veramente tutto e mettere le cose in chiaro. In queste centinaia di messaggi ho raccontato bruttezze incredibili su questa persona, ma voglio pensare che un pochino della persona che ho conosciuto 4 anni fa esista. Più che di lei ho molta paura di me: quando mi ha stretta forte volevo morire. Ho aspettato mesi, mentre stavamo insieme, perché mi riabbracciasse allo stesso modo. Ho paura di me perché per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo mi sento meglio e so che è perché, comunque, lei non mi ha dimenticata. Che è forse un passo indietro, però da lì uno può sperare di farne uno in avanti - o tagliare davvero i ponti (e io spero non succeda, lo so) oppure ricostruire il rapporto in modo da dimenticare il peggio senza dimenticarlo davvero, e ricostruire da lì qualcosa di nuovo. Ogni volta che mi facevo uscire un 'devi' lei mi si rivoltava come un cane dicendo che non era obbligata proprio a nulla, però io una cosa sono intenzionata a pretenderla, e a dirle come la pretendevo pure prima: il rispetto, ancora prima della fedeltà - il tradimento lo si perdona, la ferita che ti causa la bugia non mi salva.
> E soprattutto, negli ultimi anni ho impiegato gran parte delle mie energie per lei, nella speranza che crescesse. Gli interessi che ci legavano mi nutrivano, e adesso che non li ho più, perché li dividevo, non so più chi sono. Il pensiero che non mi abbia cancellata un pochino mi restituisce quella pace per trovarmene di altri, o per riaccendere quelli di prima. Più che altro voglio vedere anche lei se è la ragazzina fessa di mesi fa o se è una via di mezzo fra le due cose. Io devo cominciarla a pensar meno, comunque. Insieme o no.


sai bene che solo parlando con lei da sole puoi sciogliere i nodi che ancora persistono 
:abbraccio:


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sai bene che solo parlando con lei da sole puoi sciogliere i nodi che ancora persistono
> :abbraccio:


Già.


----------



## Carola (30 Gennaio 2017)

Nina perdonami ma io vedo una persona estremamente ancora coinvolta tu e una che non lo è altrettanto 
Sei li come appesa ad ogni suo cenno e non va bene non voglio essere brutale 
(pensa che io lo sono stara x anni con mio ex marito)

Solo perché vedo che ci stai fantasticando unnpo su .ti poni domande speri ...io capisco esser innamorate ci si fa far del male ma ti prego abbi cura di te stessa soptutto


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Nina perdonami ma io vedo una persona estremamente ancora coinvolta tu e una che non lo è altrettanto
> Sei li come appesa ad ogni suo cenno e non va bene non voglio essere brutale
> (pensa che io lo sono stara x anni con mio ex marito)
> 
> Solo perché vedo che ci stai fantasticando unnpo su .ti poni domande speri ...io capisco esser innamorate ci si fa far del male ma ti prego abbi cura di te stessa soptutto


Grazie, Carola. Io... le sue reazioni mi destabilizzano un poco e sono anni che è così. Nel senso, questa era veramente l'ultima cosa che mi aspettavo, e qualsiasi cosa lei possa volere... beh, prima di tutto mi ha abbracciata e tutto ma se non le chiedevo il vestito lei si faceva i cazzi suoi. E poi, una cosa così vuol dire tutto e non vuol dire niente. Presa o non presa, voglio mettere le cose in chiaro. È ovvio che a me piacerebbe tantissimo tornasse indietro e sto cercando di dirmi statte bòna, ma anche in quel caso sarei in difficoltà - non mi hai detto una cattiveria, non hai alzato la voce, mi hai presa per il culo. E non per qualche giorno. L'unica è rivederla e vuotare il sacco.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Grazie, Carola. Io... le sue reazioni mi destabilizzano un poco e sono anni che è così. Nel senso, questa era veramente l'ultima cosa che mi aspettavo, e qualsiasi cosa lei possa volere... beh, prima di tutto mi ha abbracciata e tutto ma se non le chiedevo il vestito lei si faceva i cazzi suoi. E poi, una cosa così vuol dire tutto e non vuol dire niente. Presa o non presa, voglio mettere le cose in chiaro. È ovvio che a me piacerebbe tantissimo tornasse indietro e sto cercando di dirmi statte bòna, ma anche in quel caso sarei in difficoltà - non mi hai detto una cattiveria, non hai alzato la voce, mi hai presa per il culo. E non per qualche giorno. L'unica è rivederla e vuotare il sacco.


Assolutamente si.
Se lei vorrà dovrai chiarire con lei, solo così fughetai ogni dubbio, speranza o timore


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Voglio essere franca su una cosa: non me ne importa se ho il cuore più leggero perché mi ha dato due abbracci, due baci e mi ha accettato un caffè... l'importante è che questa cosa mi metta nello stato mentale di finire il capitolo. Che forse non è sano, però almeno scrivo, m'ha chiamato il relatore!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Voglio essere franca su una cosa: non me ne importa se ho il cuore più leggero perché mi ha dato due abbracci, due baci e mi ha accettato un caffè... l'importante è che questa cosa mi metta nello stato mentale di finire il capitolo. Che forse non è sano, però almeno scrivo, m'ha chiamato il relatore!


Siamo al dunque controllata la tesi ? 

Devi finire il capitolo infatti


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Voglio essere franca su una cosa: non me ne importa se ho il cuore più leggero perché mi ha dato due abbracci, due baci e mi ha accettato un caffè... l'importante è che questa cosa mi metta nello stato mentale di finire il capitolo. Che forse non è sano, però almeno scrivo, m'ha chiamato il relatore!


Stasera leggo con calma le tue risposte di ieri! E poi ti scrivo

Vai con la tesi!!!!  Qui si fa il tifo


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siamo al dunque controllata la tesi ?
> 
> Devi finire il capitolo infatti


Ma quale dunque, è il primo capitolo, qualcuno mi assassini, non ne posso più ;___;


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stasera leggo con calma le tue risposte di ieri! E poi ti scrivo
> 
> Vai con la tesi!!!!  Qui si fa il tifo


Io non c'ho fretta! Grazie


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Piuttosto ero io che pensavo a quello che avevi scritto, @_ipazia_... se uno mi dice "Ma mica mi spari, mamma mi ha fatto venire le paranoie" mi viene da pensare, a parte per chi mi hai presa, ma pure che forse nemmeno immagina che io ho un po' di speranza e per lei sono passatissima... boh.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma quale dunque, è il primo capitolo, qualcuno mi assassini, non ne posso più ;___;


Tesoro Bello ma no al limite ti si coccola: )


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro Bello ma no al limite ti si coccola: )


Questa esistenza sta diventando un ciclo di sofferenza infinita :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Questa esistenza sta diventando un ciclo di sofferenza infinita :rotfl:


Via via che passa


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Via via che passa


Certo che passa, 

[video=youtube;f0gl4N69j8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0gl4N69j8U[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Certo che passa,
> 
> [video=youtube;f0gl4N69j8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0gl4N69j8U[/video]


Fighissima!! !!


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fighissima!! !!


È la cosa più fantastica di quel film, guardate Atlantis, ve ne prego :rofl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Nina*

È umano, ma devi smettere di sperare.
Poi cosa dovresti sperare? Di vedere tornare una persona confusa che ti farebbe ancora male, inevitabilmente?
Lei è così. Non fa per te.


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> No tranquilla che le domande stavolta non le limerò per un cazzo. Non so come spiegare... però se finisce che le faccio a una persona che mi reputa sua amica e basta... beh.





nina ha detto:


> Ma mi ha fatto incazzare, eh. Per questo ti dico che è il suo modo di dire che non vuole ricominciare un cazzo. Io. Io boh, mi sento strana. Sto pensando a come vuotare il sacco senza chiederle "ma non ti sono mancata per niente?! Io sono ancora innamorata di te". È il suo "ti ho portato il vestito ma il resto è tutta acqua passata, vero?"





nina ha detto:


> Piuttosto ero io che pensavo a quello che avevi scritto, @_ipazia_... se uno mi dice "Ma mica mi spari, mamma mi ha fatto venire le paranoie" mi viene da pensare, a parte per chi mi hai presa, ma pure che forse nemmeno immagina che io ho un po' di speranza e per lei sono passatissima... boh.


hey @_nina_...

le domande, schiette, dure e dirette non è tanto per le risposte che servono. Dovrebbero essere utili a te, per non tener dentro nodi che ti fanno girare il cervello su cose che ti portano lontana dalla tua vita. Dall'aver cura di te. Dall'investire su di te. E per te. 

Per non perderti in inutili giri di interpretazione. 

Anche una non risposta è una risposta. E anche una risposta non chiara è una risposta. 
Ecco perchè contano le domande. Fatte per te. 

Perchè mettono in condizione, se lo si vuole, di non mettersi a cercar dentro le risposte che l'altro da. Perchè le risposte le si prende così come sono date e le si guarda.  

La chiave è poi accettare...chi è davvero l'altro. 
Senza cercare spiegazioni al suo essere. 
Spiegazioni che a fatica si trovano su se stessi...pensa come è complesso e ingarbugliato trovarle su qualcun altro. 

Chiarezza è un percorso. Non è una risposta chiara. Ed è un percorso che si fa in due. Desiderando entrambi di andare in quella direzione. Anche accettando che a volte ci si perde ma senza perdere il desiderio di cercare ancora. Se cade quel desiderio...la chiarezza è semplicemente persa. E diventa chiaro semplicemente il fatto che si stan prendendo direzioni diverse.  

Ti stai facendo tante domande su di lei. 
Ovviamente trovi tantissime chiavi di lettura ai suoi comportamenti. Ma sono chiavi tue. Che vengono da te. 

E sono ingannevoli. Perchè ci sei dentro tu. Delusione e speranza. E oscilli, nella lettura di lei, da un estremo all'altro, facendoti anche male da sola. 

Fatti invece domande su di te. 
Concediti (al)le tue emozioni per ascoltarle...per prendertele e riconoscerle quando la ascolti. Per ascoltare serve essere separati dall'altro. Almeno un po'. E per essere separati dall'altro serve avere strette le proprie emozioni. Saperle e accettarle.  

Cosa vuoi per te? 
Che persona vuoi accanto?
Chi è degno, sì! proprio degno, di stare a camminare vicino a te? 

Senza sconti. Senza interpretazioni. Senza aggiustamenti. 

Lei, lasciala fuori. 

Mettila dentro in un momento successivo, per "vedere" se i tuoi bisogni, se le tue necessità, lei le soddisfa o no. 
E non quando le soddisfava. Ma nei diversi momenti che avete vissuto insieme. Compreso questo. In particolare questo.

Il punto non è se lei vuole ricominciare. 


Il punto è se tu vuoi davvero ricominciare dopo tutto questo. 

Il passato ha un peso. Ma ci sono eventi che mettono un punto al passato. E chiedono di rivedere e più che altro riconfermare. Il suo comportamento degli ultimi 3 mesi è un indicatore importante. 

Di rispetto. Stima. Fiducia. 

Se mi venisse rivolta una frase del genere da una persona con cui sono stata...mi farebbe incazzare non il fatto che me l'abbia rivolta. Ma il fatto che nonostante la conoscenza l'abbia potuta pensare. In particolare senza fatti concreti a sostegno di un pensiero del genere. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Tu vuoi essere trattata come lei ti sta trattando ADESSO? 

Non interpretarla. Prendi i fatti nudi e crudi. Anche se sono dolorosi. 

Poi verrà anche il momento di rivedere il passato...mi ha colpita quel tuo dire che la preoccupazione per lei, ti ha portata a sperderti...non è un buon segnale. 

Una relazione sana porta al desiderio di migliorare se stesse. E non per l'altro. Ma proprio per se stesse. 
Una relazione sana porta vicino al proprio fulcro. Alla propria essenza. 
Una relazione sana porta a Casa. La propria Casa. E in Casa c'è pace. 








Se poi l'altro vorrà entrare, si dovrà dimostrare degno. 
Ma serve dirsi la verità su se stesse, prima. Perchè se no si rischia di accontentarsi...e di sfruttare male la propria casa...rovinandola. Lasciandoci entrare persone che non ne hanno cura. E finendo anche poi a massacrarsi per averle fatte entrare. 

L'amore...prova per un momento a toglierlo dall'equazione. E considera se, senza amore, un trattamento come quello che racconti sarebbe accettabile per te. Se la risposta è no...l'amore non riempie quei buchi, non colma la distanza.


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È umano, ma devi smettere di sperare.
> Poi cosa dovresti sperare? Di vedere tornare una persona confusa che ti farebbe ancora male, inevitabilmente?
> Lei è così. Non fa per te.


Non lo so, ti rispondo con molta onestà. Non so veramente cosa altro dire.


----------



## nina (31 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> hey @_nina_...
> 
> le domande, schiette, dure e dirette non è tanto per le risposte che servono. Dovrebbero essere utili a te, per non tener dentro nodi che ti fanno girare il cervello su cose che ti portano lontana dalla tua vita. Dall'aver cura di te. Dall'investire su di te. E per te.
> 
> ...


Uhm. Non so bene come risponderti e cercherò di andare a casaccio.
Io sono una persona molto lineare in queste cose, e so che cosa voglio in una relazione. Voglio rispetto, sostegno, fiducia. Voglia di cazzeggio e condivisione. Per contro, voglio essere capace di sostenere, senza essere percepita come un soggetto bisognoso di cura... nei momenti in cui di sostegno non ne ho bisogno. Per essere molto brevi: in questo momento non sono capace di dirti altro, e penso che io e lei siamo cresciute insieme... e che a un certo punto la strada si sia biforcata.
Mi faccio domande su di lei perché il mio modo di ragionare sulle persone e sui loro comportamenti è sempre stato molto più lineare del suo, e perché spesso non riuscivo a interpretarla già prima.
Non sono stata cieca nel vedere la mancanza di rispetto che ha avuto verso di me, credimi, ma allo stesso tempo, sentendo di conoscerla, metto anche in conto di non poterla sempre prevedere, perché è fatta così e perché è una persona diversa da me. Non so se riesco a darti una spiegazione coerente, ma io sono sempre stata una persona capace di affrontare determinate cose, e sempre molto "solida": nel vederla bisognosa di sostegno, io semplicemente gliel'ho dato, perché se sono innamorata di te, vedo la tua ammirazione e il tuo interesse, per me è un dovere doverti sostenere, mentre godo della tua compagnia, altrimenti cosa si sta insieme a fare. Per molto tempo, quello che mi ha dato mi è bastato.
Tradirmi con quelle modalità è stata una cosa ignobile e meschina che non mi aspettavo, e che ha rotto l'equilibrio precario che pensavo fosse una crisi passeggera. Questa è una cosa a cui sarei disposta a dare il perdono, perché sono innamorata, ahimé, è una cosa che posso seppellire se vedo sempre la famosa volontà dell'altro, ma che non dimenticherei mai. Infatti ho chiuso tutti tuttissimi i ponti, ma poi mi è venuto in mente che magari il vestito glielo chiedo perché questa persona per me ha un'importanza e non voglio avere rimpianti. Si fanno cose peggiori, nella vita.
Se voglio essere trattata come mi sta trattando adesso in questi giorni specifici... beh, lei non mi sta effettivamente trattando, perché io quella sera l'ho chiusa brutalmente, e non so adesso che intenzioni abbia lei, considerato che l'ho cercata io per motivi civili. Non so come sia cambiata perché non riuscivamo a parlare, e mi chiedo se invece, in questa situazione, potremmo riuscire più schiettamente.
Io, come dici tu, voglio farle delle domande schiette per mettere ordine e per capire se questa persona vuole entrare E se è degna di farlo. Se quella stima e quella fiducia che lei ha voluto io perdessi sono recuperabili. Se nella persona socievole (niente battute  ) che è diventata c'è ancora posto per me dopo questo periodo di lontananza: a determinate condizioni, che lei deve rispettare, per me il posto ci sarebbe. Questo ammesso che lei rivoglia una relazione. Ho sempre percepito questa relazione come un rapporto capace di arricchirmi di cose nuove e di fomentare le cose che invece erano già mie. Negli ultimi tempi non era più così, ed è per questo che voglio fare quelle domande. Quando stavo con lei mi sentivo libera, certe volte mi sentivo più me stessa - sentivo di poter condividere le cose con un altro tipo di comunione mai sperimentato e avevo qualcuno che mi capiva al volo anche se aveva modi e tempi diversi di dimostrarmi il suo bene. All'inizio dell'anno avevo visto, nei miei confronti, una 'solidità' mai vista prima. Qualcosa di quella persona l'ho vista anche ieri. Negli ultimi tempi, invece, avevo a che fare con una persona scostante che mi frustrava e mi faceva sentire fuori posto. Perché aveva un altro, o sarcazzo che esperienze voleva fare, sta di fatto che ha mentito. Adesso ho davanti una persona che non so cosa voglia da me e che mi manda in confusione mentre sento ancora il vuoto della sua assenza, in una città in cui sono sola. Per quello dico che, anche se la mia speranza si concretizzasse in un 'potremmo riprovare insieme?' io sarei molto cauta. Ma io sento ancora la forza di quel legame: un conto è ricostruire te stessa tagliando i ponti e perdendo un legame, un altro è dire: 'so che non mi hai dimenticata, ma ho bisogno di recuperare qualcosa di me'. Non so se è comprensibile, detta così. La tua idea di relazione sana combacia molto con la mia ed è fatta di interscambi molto semplici. In lei il senso di "casa" di cui parli l'ho sentito anche ieri, in un certo senso... è proprio una cosa che non riesco a spiegare con le parole. Dentro di me io so che tipo di rapporto umano voglio, so che persona sono, e ho la perenne sensazione che basterebbe poco per venirsi incontro, se c'è il sentimento, e innescare la crescita positiva che c'era fino a qualche tempo fa. Questo posso saperlo solo sospendendo il giudizio e aspettando il confronto. E vedere se il sentimento c'è in maniera sufficiente.
So che è un intrippo pazzesco di parole, il succo è "devo star ferma e vedere. Voglio una relazione che sia fatta da entrambi i lati di disponibilità e di interscambio, che prescinde da quanto possa essere coriaceo il carattere dell'altra persona. Se è solo carattere, e non scorrettezza, e se per la scorrettezza passata vedo un pentimento sincero nel tempo, sono disposta a perdonare cautamente. SE vedo volontà dall'altra parte. Io so cosa merito e provo un sentimento molto forte per quella persona, voglio vedere se quelle di domenica erano un coacervo di cazzate, perché mi è sembrato di vedere una persona molto più simile a quella che ricordavo, piuttosto che l'animale degli ultimi tempi in cui stavamo insieme."

Scusa, ipazia, è tutto molto confuso e sto ripetendo sempre le stesse cose. Io dentro di me so cosa sono. Sono una persona che ha passato dei brutti momenti, che è sempre stata piena di fantasia e gioia di vivere ed è sempre stata un blocco di granito per tutti. Al momento non ho più queste cose, non so come trovarle perché mi sento un po' deprivata. Sono sempre stata convinta che non siamo solo dentro noi stessi, ma siamo inseriti in una rete più vasta di persone e di cose che danno più colore al nostro vivere. Il colore che lei mi dava... era diverso dagli altri. L'ho visto solo io? c'era e si è sbiadito? Non lo so. So solo dirti che mi manca molto. Oltre la questione amore, mi frega molto (nel senso etimologico di 'mi incula alla grande') essere una persona molto empatica, che si mette spesso nei panni altrui e scusa i difetti del loro carattere e le loro mancanze, senza poi perderle troppo d'occhio: quante posso averne io? Chissà gli altri come mi percepiscono: non tutti reagiscono e pensano come me. Nel caso di lei, non era la persona di cui ero innamorata, semplicemente, ma anche la mia interlocutrice privilegiata. E c'è un momento in cui uno dovrebbe tirare la linea, ma è facile a dirsi. Disintegrare i rapporti umani è una cosa che ho il terrore di fare - l'ho fatto raramente solo quando proprio me ne sbatteva il cazzo. Con lei è difficile. È difficile da spiegare. Proprio a me stessa. Invece le domande che voglio fare a lei sono molto chiare. "Mi hai offesa. Mi hai umiliata. Spiegami questo, questo e quest'altro. Per me i rapporti sono questo e quest'altro, e questo da parte tua mi feriva/mi ferisce". Con una schiettezza che prima non riuscivo ad avere del tutto, per varie ragioni che non so neppure io. Le sue risposte (o non risposte, come dici giustamente) possono darmi una mano. So anche che la ricostruzione del rapporto con l'altro passa (o passerebbe, se dovesse verificarsi, perché lei potrebbe dirmi no) attraverso la costruzione di una barriera dentro di me. Lei ha il diritto di essere confusa e vigliacca, ma non il diritto di farsi la confusione sulla mia pelle. Quando ti dico 'se c'è sentimento' sotintendo anche 'la capacità di rispettarmi in quanto persona'.

Mi serve uno bravo, eh?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Uhm. Non so bene come risponderti e cercherò di andare a casaccio.
> Io sono una persona molto lineare in queste cose, e so che cosa voglio in una relazione. Voglio rispetto, sostegno, fiducia. Voglia di cazzeggio e condivisione. Per contro, voglio essere capace di sostenere, senza essere percepita come un soggetto bisognoso di cura... nei momenti in cui di sostegno non ne ho bisogno. Per essere molto brevi: in questo momento non sono capace di dirti altro, e penso che io e lei siamo cresciute insieme... e che a un certo punto la strada si sia biforcata.
> Mi faccio domande su di lei perché il mio modo di ragionare sulle persone e sui loro comportamenti è sempre stato molto più lineare del suo, e perché spesso non riuscivo a interpretarla già prima.
> Non sono stata cieca nel vedere la mancanza di rispetto che ha avuto verso di me, credimi, ma allo stesso tempo, sentendo di conoscerla, metto anche in conto di non poterla sempre prevedere, perché è fatta così e perché è una persona diversa da me. Non so se riesco a darti una spiegazione coerente, ma io sono sempre stata una persona capace di affrontare determinate cose, e sempre molto "solida": nel vederla bisognosa di sostegno, io semplicemente gliel'ho dato, perché se sono innamorata di te, vedo la tua ammirazione e il tuo interesse, per me è un dovere doverti sostenere, mentre godo della tua compagnia, altrimenti cosa si sta insieme a fare. Per molto tempo, quello che mi ha dato mi è bastato.
> ...


Rileggi solo le ultime tue quattro righe. Hai la risposta.


----------



## nina (31 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggi solo le ultime tue quattro righe. Hai la risposta.


E infatti sono una delle cose che, a prescindere da tutto, ho intenzione di dirle. "Va bene essere confusi e non avere il coraggio, ma scontarsela su di me, no."


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E infatti sono una delle cose che, a prescindere da tutto, ho intenzione di dirle. "Va bene essere confusi e non avere il coraggio, ma scontarsela su di me, no."


Dillo a te. Dirlo a lei è inutile.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Uhm. Non so bene come risponderti e cercherò di andare a casaccio.
> Io sono una persona molto lineare in queste cose, e so che cosa voglio in una relazione. Voglio rispetto, sostegno, fiducia. Voglia di cazzeggio e condivisione. Per contro, voglio essere capace di sostenere, senza essere percepita come un soggetto bisognoso di cura... nei momenti in cui di sostegno non ne ho bisogno. Per essere molto brevi: in questo momento non sono capace di dirti altro, e penso che io e lei siamo cresciute insieme... e che a un certo punto la strada si sia biforcata.
> Mi faccio domande su di lei perché il mio modo di ragionare sulle persone e sui loro comportamenti è sempre stato molto più lineare del suo, e perché spesso non riuscivo a interpretarla già prima.
> Non sono stata cieca nel vedere la mancanza di rispetto che ha avuto verso di me, credimi, ma allo stesso tempo, sentendo di conoscerla, metto anche in conto di non poterla sempre prevedere, perché è fatta così e perché è una persona diversa da me. Non so se riesco a darti una spiegazione coerente, ma io sono sempre stata una persona capace di affrontare determinate cose, e sempre molto "solida": nel vederla bisognosa di sostegno, io semplicemente gliel'ho dato, perché se sono innamorata di te, vedo la tua ammirazione e il tuo interesse, per me è un dovere doverti sostenere, mentre godo della tua compagnia, altrimenti cosa si sta insieme a fare. Per molto tempo, quello che mi ha dato mi è bastato.
> ...


No non ti serve uno bravo .
Sei una persona che sa quello che vuole


----------



## nina (1 Febbraio 2017)

Uh, mi ero persa un po' di cose per strada (e forse me ne sono perse altre ma non ce la faccio a tornare più indietro):



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spararle?  Ma questa è  la stessa persona che ti abbraccia dicendoti  che eri una di famiglia ?


A me nella migliore delle ipotesi è venuto da pensare questo... ovvero che anche mia mamma ogni tanto dice delle cose assurde e le spara grosse e si crea degli scenari assurdi in testa e magari sa che sono assurdi e non li pensa veramente... però insomma, se riguardano una persona in particolare non è che io vado dalla persona X e glielo vado a riferire. Invece la mia ex con me non ha mai avuto un minimo di filtro, le viene in testa la cosa e me la dice. Non ho mai capito se facesse così solo con me.



trilobita ha detto:


> Certo,Nina,anche tu la mazza da baseball potevi  nasconderla meglio,ecco perché la mamma non ha voluto farla venire da  sola.....
> Madre molto strana,da quanto avevi detto sembrava tenesse a te...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh si stava appunto cercando di capire
> Ci sta che  abbia  mentito la madre nei confronti di Nina accogliendola ma non con il cuore
> 
> Oppure la ragazza che ora dipinge la madre come una squilibrata per cosa? Giustificarsi boh


Forse faceva buon viso a cattivo gioco? Forse né lei né la figlia tengono in conto il peso delle parole? O magari nel peggiore degli scenari si è offesa perché ho trattato male la figlia?! Cosa ne so... sta di fato che se tutte e due pretendevano la civiltà veramente, quella sera di due mesi e mezzo fa, o non ci tenevano, o per loro questo tipo di cose non sono gravi, quindi io non dovevo "reagire male". Non so che dire. Per me questi sono comportamenti gravi e io ho reagito da essere umano dotato di sentimenti. Chissà che palle può avere raccontato lei alla mamma. Ti dico solo che una volta successe una cosa particolarmente spiacevole e lei mi disse "non mi rompe i coglioni mia mamma, devi rompermeli tu?". Gira e rigira, una volta rimango sola con la mamma e scopro che in realtà la mamma era d'accordo con me, le aveva detto "guarda, in questa situazione ci si comporta così", come le avevo detto io, e invece lei mi aveva fatta passare per stronza.

... Se proprio devo essere onesta, però, di quello che pensa la madre, per quanto mi abbia offesa, me ne sbatte un po' il cazzo, e comincerò a fregarmene se arriveremo a riallacciare i rapporti. Comincerà a fregarmene se dovessi fiutare che veramente ha messo lo zampino (ovvero che magari aveva visto che la figlia voleva farsi questo e l'ha incoraggiata perché aveva la possibilità di una relazione più "normale"... ma queste, alla fine, sono seghe mentali che lasciano il tempo che trovano. La vedo domani e potrei aspettarmi qualsiasi cosa. Da lì valuto e vedo che fare). E ovviamente mi regolo di conseguenza, perché vuol dire che a lei basta cambiare giro di amici o parlare con un genitore per cambiare idea sui sentimenti e per sentirsi più accettata. E pensare che fino a un paio di mesi prima la mia ex difendeva la nostra relazione... e io ricordo che fino a poco tempo fa la mamma ci supportava tantissimo. Mi rimase impresso un annetto fa, per farvi capire, ma ci sono stati altri esempi, in cui ci diceva "io vi guardo e dopo tanti anni ho capito che cos'è l'amore". Per dirvi. Non capisco come certa gente possa cambiare così radicalmente idea nel tempo... però ho deciso che tanto pensare non mi fa poi così bene. Devo prendere di petto quello che mi si parerà davanti e regolarmi di conseguenza in qualche modo. Poco da fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Uh, mi ero persa un po' di cose per strada (e forse me ne sono perse altre ma non ce la faccio a tornare più indietro):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La gente cambia idea frequentemente in realtà 

Si non ti resta che attendere domani :abbraccio:


----------



## nina (1 Febbraio 2017)

(In tutto questo, il capitolo è quasi finito e al mio relatore, che è un santo, pare piaccia! Venerdì vedo il tizio, fra l'altro, a prescindere da qualunque cosa può succedere: l'hai fatto tu, e nemmeno per sogno io sono quella che sta ad aspettare te senza avere altre esperienze.)


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> (In tutto questo, il capitolo è quasi finito e al mio relatore, che è un santo, pare piaccia! Venerdì vedo il tizio, fra l'altro, a prescindere da qualunque cosa può succedere: l'hai fatto tu, e nemmeno per sogno io sono quella che sta ad aspettare te senza avere altre esperienze.)


brava, vedi che stai comunque portando avanti bene la tesi


----------



## nina (1 Febbraio 2017)

... Io son qui che fra le altre cose metto in ordine quel che voglio dirle e non so da dove cominciare. Fra l'altro io lascio parlare lei, ma la conosco: sicuro chiacchiera come se non fosse accaduto nulla. Mah.


----------



## nina (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> brava, vedi che stai comunque portando avanti bene la tesi


Speriamo. L'argomento così com'è mi sta facendo salire un'ansia di vivere che pellamordiddio. Ma me la sono scelta (per dedicarla a lei, pure) quindi mi piglio la zappa sui piedi senza fiatare.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... Io son qui che fra le altre cose metto in ordine quel che voglio dirle e non so da dove cominciare. Fra l'altro io lascio parlare lei, ma la conosco: sicuro chiacchiera come se non fosse accaduto nulla. Mah.


beh nel caso riprendi tu il filo del discorso


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Speriamo. L'argomento così com'è mi sta facendo salire un'ansia di vivere che pellamordiddio. Ma me la sono scelta (per dedicarla a lei, pure) quindi mi piglio la zappa sui piedi senza fiatare.


ci metterai sentimento  ..quello che ti smuove dentro e verrà  bellissima


----------



## nina (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> beh nel caso riprendi tu il filo del discorso


Che poi le ha sempre fatto così quando si litigava per qualcosa di serio già prima. Stavolta non voglio farla svicolare, tanto non ho più niente da perdere. Ultimamente aveva cominciato con "ho vent'anni, ho tutta la vita davanti". Ma col cazzo, a vent'anni sei una persona adulta e io non sono un giocattolo ce tu butti ia per poi riprendermi magari come amica, facendo finta di niente.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Che poi le ha sempre fatto così quando si litigava per qualcosa di serio già prima. Stavolta non voglio farla svicolare, tanto non ho più niente da perdere. Ultimamente aveva cominciato con "ho vent'anni, ho tutta la vita davanti". Ma col cazzo, a vent'anni sei una persona adulta e io non sono un giocattolo ce tu butti ia per poi riprendermi magari come amica, facendo finta di niente.


Esatto


----------



## nina (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esatto


Quanto mi frego, se le dico chiaro e tondo che io mi incazzavo ma non mi sono mai disamorata di lei fino a che non ho visto quel messaggio (parte di questa frase è una bugia, okay, ma lì sarebbe sputtanamento a zerbino. Anche no.)?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Quanto mi frego, se le dico chiaro e tondo che io mi incazzavo ma non mi sono mai disamorata di lei fino a che non ho visto quel messaggio (parte di questa frase è una bugia, okay, ma lì sarebbe sputtanamento a zerbino. Anche no.)?


Non ti freghi ...io chiederei a lei cosa le è  accaduto se a distanza di tempo ha capito


----------



## nina (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ti freghi ...io chiederei a lei cosa le è  accaduto se a distanza di tempo ha capito


Anche.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Uh, mi ero persa un po' di cose per strada (e forse me ne sono perse altre ma non ce la faccio a tornare più indietro):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boh a me sembra che, benché tu ora dica di essere disinteressata alle opinioni della madre, per te fosse importante questo riconoscimento.
E da madre ti dico che è molto sbagliato.
I figli sono adulti e possono vivere relazioni da adulti quando i genitori restano fuori. 
Non dico che si debba essere nemici, figuriamoci, ma io troverei (avrei trovato) persino offensivo che un genitore, mio o del partner, si permettesse di giudicare la relazione, anche positivamente.
Io ho sempre avuto rapporti cordiali, ma non intrusivi.
E il fatto che tu invece ne fossi contenta e che adesso ti senta tradita dice molto di te.


----------



## twinpeaks (1 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao Nina, in bocca al lupo. Mi fa piacere che tu vada avanti con la tesi, e che piaccia al relatore. Hai tanta vitalità, è una bella cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ciao Nina, in bocca al lupo. Mi fa piacere che tu vada avanti con la tesi, e che piaccia al relatore. Hai tanta vitalità, è una bella cosa.


Ciao tween,  bentornato


----------



## twinpeaks (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao tween,  bentornato


grazie e ciao


----------



## nina (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh a me sembra che, benché tu ora dica di essere disinteressata alle opinioni della madre, per te fosse importante questo riconoscimento.
> E da madre ti dico che è molto sbagliato.
> I figli sono adulti e possono vivere relazioni da adulti quando i genitori restano fuori.
> Non dico che si debba essere nemici, figuriamoci, ma io troverei (avrei trovato) persino offensivo che un genitore, mio o del partner, si permettesse di giudicare la relazione, anche positivamente.
> ...


Io in linea di massima sono d'accordo con te - nel senso che l'approccio che descrivi è quello di MIA madre e quello che ritengo generalmente più accettabile. Per darti una risposta, penso che tutto parta da com'è cominciata - qundo la madre ha saputo che stava con me (e lei e la figlia vivono sole e sono attaccatissime), è successo il putiferio: dopo un paio di settimane di litigi stroci che mi venivano descritti, con tanto di "chi è questa a casa di chi ti ho mandato perché le donne perché mi fai questo?!" alla fine le ho telefonato e le ho parlato molto sinceramente. Da lì, la mamma si è stupita e rassicurata del fatto che io mi fossi preoccupata e ha cambiato atteggiamento. Poi sai, io vengo da una famiglia molto più numerosa, e mia madre, pur essendo anche lei molto 'easy', ha con me un'impostazione molto diversa - dovendosi dividere poi fra i vari figli, se io le parlo di determinate cose mi risponde proprio "ma a me esattamente cosa me ne frega e soprattutto perché me lo stai raccontando?!" Ad esempio, quando ho detto a mia madre che stavo con lei, la sua reazione è stata molto diversa. Prima mi ha detto "Io non approvo ma fai quel che vuoi", dopo due minuti mi chiama e mi fa "Scusa. T'ho detto una cazzata. Se a te piace, a me cosa importa? Ti voglio bene lo stesso e per me non fa nessuna differenza" e così è rimasto. Poi vabbe', un po' avendo capito che me la dovevo tener buona ho lasciato correre, poi ho visto che mi veniva dimostrato molto, molto affetto... poi quando mi sono trasferita qui ho visto che lei non solo mi trattava con molto affetto, ma anche che alcuni modi di fare sono simili (almeno in superficie a questo punto, perché se mia madre mi sentiva dire 'sono andata a letto con tizio ma non ho detto niente a caio' mi tirava due rovesci e mi diceva 'di' la verità e non fare la persona di merda, qualunque intenzione tu abbia', di certo non mi reggeva il gioco, e al 90% si schifava pure di esserselo sentito confidare) a quelli della mia mamma che ha la stessa età è a centinaia di chilometri... e sentendomi accolta ho cominciato a volerle bene molto sinceramente. Poi lei ogni tanto mi raccontava cose sue, mi chiedeva consiglio, quindi boh, mi faceva sentire di famiglia... e qui la colpa è tutta mia, lo ammetto. Però insomma, questo non mi impedisce di sentirmi presa per il culo due volte. Mi sono adattata a una situazione particolare e probabilmente non avrei dovuto, ma la frittata l'ho fatta.


----------



## nina (1 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ciao Nina, in bocca al lupo. Mi fa piacere che tu vada avanti con la tesi, e che piaccia al relatore. Hai tanta vitalità, è una bella cosa.


Ciao e bentornato!!
Sulla vitalità voglio andarci un poco cauta, però sentire il proprio lavoro apprezzato male non fa!
Crepi il lupo... anzi, crepino tutti, povero lupo...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io in linea di massima sono d'accordo con te - nel senso che l'approccio che descrivi è quello di MIA madre e quello che ritengo generalmente più accettabile. Per darti una risposta, penso che tutto parta da com'è cominciata - qundo la madre ha saputo che stava con me (e lei e la figlia vivono sole e sono attaccatissime), è successo il putiferio: dopo un paio di settimane di litigi stroci che mi venivano descritti, con tanto di "chi è questa a casa di chi ti ho mandato perché le donne perché mi fai questo?!" alla fine le ho telefonato e le ho parlato molto sinceramente. Da lì, la mamma si è stupita e rassicurata del fatto che io mi fossi preoccupata e ha cambiato atteggiamento. Poi sai, io vengo da una famiglia molto più numerosa, e mia madre, pur essendo anche lei molto 'easy', ha con me un'impostazione molto diversa - dovendosi dividere poi fra i vari figli, se io le parlo di determinate cose mi risponde proprio "ma a me esattamente cosa me ne frega e soprattutto perché me lo stai raccontando?!" Ad esempio, quando ho detto a mia madre che stavo con lei, la sua reazione è stata molto diversa. Prima mi ha detto "Io non approvo ma fai quel che vuoi", dopo due minuti mi chiama e mi fa "Scusa. T'ho detto una cazzata. Se a te piace, a me cosa importa? Ti voglio bene lo stesso e per me non fa nessuna differenza" e così è rimasto. Poi vabbe', un po' avendo capito che me la dovevo tener buona ho lasciato correre, poi ho visto che mi veniva dimostrato molto, molto affetto... poi quando mi sono trasferita qui ho visto che lei non solo mi trattava con molto affetto, ma anche che alcuni modi di fare sono simili (almeno in superficie a questo punto, perché se mia madre mi sentiva dire 'sono andata a letto con tizio ma non ho detto niente a caio' mi tirava due rovesci e mi diceva 'di' la verità e non fare la persona di merda, qualunque intenzione tu abbia', di certo non mi reggeva il gioco, e al 90% si schifava pure di esserselo sentito confidare) a quelli della mia mamma che ha la stessa età è a centinaia di chilometri... e sentendomi accolta ho cominciato a volerle bene molto sinceramente. Poi lei ogni tanto mi raccontava cose sue, mi chiedeva consiglio, quindi boh, mi faceva sentire di famiglia... e qui la colpa è tutta mia, lo ammetto. Però insomma, questo non mi impedisce di sentirmi presa per il culo due volte. Mi sono adattata a una situazione particolare e probabilmente non avrei dovuto, ma la frittata l'ho fatta.


Ripeto che sono ingerenze, anche le opinioni di tua madre, che dicono di te.
Lei, poi, benché fosse minorenne non la descrivi con un rapporto sano con la madre.
Poi se hai voglia di metterti in discussione o no lo sai tu.


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

Abbiamo un po' cazzeggiato, mi ha detto che non lo frequenta e che è stata una cosa ocvasionale, che di fare sesso non ha più voglia, che non aveva la faccia di cercarmi e che non voleva farmi male. Cazzeggiato e pranzato con le amiche, e io non penso che saremo qualcosa più di due conoscenti. Mi ha praticamente detto che siamo state insieme troppo, che lej è forte, e che è stata in pena per me perché se ni succedeva qualcosa nessuno glielo avrebbe mai detto. Non credo voglia tornare con me o frequentarmi più di tanto, forse un po' di bene mi vuole, ma insomma. È cambiata ed è piena di gente intorno, e io non credo a una parola di quel che mi ha detto. Però abbiamo riso. Tutto qui.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Abbiamo un po' cazzeggiato, mi ha detto che non lo frequenta e che è stata una cosa ocvasionale, che di fare sesso non ha più voglia, che non aveva la faccia di cercarmi e che non voleva farmi male. Cazzeggiato e pranzato con le amiche, e io non penso che saremo qualcosa più di due conoscenti. Mi ha praticamente detto che siamo state insieme troppo, che lej è forte, e che è stata in pena per me perché se ni succedeva qualcosa nessuno glielo avrebbe mai detto. Non credo voglia tornare con me o frequentarmi più di tanto, forse un po' di bene mi vuole, ma insomma. È cambiata ed è piena di gente intorno, e io non credo a una parola di quel che mi ha detto. Però abbiamo riso. Tutto qui.


Probabilmente ha studiato una versione dolce.
Questo è segno che ti vuole bene.
Le storie possono finire. È bellissimo che resti qualcosa del bene che ci di è voluti.


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente ha studiato una versione dolce.
> Questo è segno che ti vuole bene.
> Le storie possono finire. È bellissimo che resti qualcosa del bene che ci di è voluti.


Poi magari mi posso sbagliare... ma insomma, mi ha chiesto scusa e ci siamo dati un po' di baci, alla fine... io posso farmi la mia vita, i ponti non son chiusi, e se lei dovesse crescere, bene. Almeno niente più macigno, anche se ha continuato a dirmele, un po' di bugie, ma tanto mi basta.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Poi magari mi posso sbagliare... ma insomma, mi ha chiesto scusa e ci siamo dati un po' di baci, alla fine... io posso farmi la mia vita, i ponti non son chiusi, e se lei dovesse crescere, bene. Almeno niente più macigno, anche se ha continuato a dirmele, un po' di bugie, ma tanto mi basta.


Sei forte.


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei forte.


In senso buono?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In senso buono?


Sì.
Credo che stai cominciando a SENTIRE che le cose passano.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Abbiamo un po' cazzeggiato, mi ha detto che non lo frequenta e che è stata una cosa ocvasionale, che di fare sesso non ha più voglia, che non aveva la faccia di cercarmi e che non voleva farmi male. Cazzeggiato e pranzato con le amiche, e io non penso che saremo qualcosa più di due conoscenti. Mi ha praticamente detto che siamo state insieme troppo, che lej è forte, e che è stata in pena per me perché se ni succedeva qualcosa nessuno glielo avrebbe mai detto. Non credo voglia tornare con me o frequentarmi più di tanto, forse un po' di bene mi vuole, ma insomma. È cambiata ed è piena di gente intorno, e io non credo a una parola di quel che mi ha detto. Però abbiamo riso. Tutto qui.


Avete ristabilito un contatto da amiche 
Come ti Senti?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Poi magari mi posso sbagliare... ma insomma, mi ha chiesto scusa e ci siamo dati un po' di baci, alla fine... io posso farmi la mia vita, i ponti non son chiusi, e se lei dovesse crescere, bene. Almeno niente più macigno, anche se ha continuato a dirmele, un po' di bugie, ma tanto mi basta.


Vabbè evidentemente qualche bugia la aiuta a sentirsi a posto


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avete ristabilito un contatto da amiche
> Come ti Senti?


Vuota.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vuota.


Ok domani ti rifaccio la stessa domanda :abbraccio:


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avete ristabilito un contatto da amiche
> Come ti Senti?


C'è anche da dire che io adesso le ho detto tutto, e se uno deve costruire un rapporto normale, da qui deve partire. Mi ha fatto ridere che io ero in tiro e lei era più in tiro di me.


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè evidentemente qualche bugia la aiuta a sentirsi a posto


Mi ha detto che davvero è andata con lui solo quella volta e che non lo frequenta più. Mah.


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Credo che stai cominciando a SENTIRE che le cose passano.


Di certo non posso tenermi il rancore. Ridere con lei mi è sempre piaciuto, alla fine.


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Poi magari mi posso sbagliare... ma insomma, mi ha chiesto scusa e ci siamo dati un po' di baci, alla fine... io posso farmi la mia vita, i ponti non son chiusi, e se lei dovesse crescere, bene. *Almeno niente più macigno, anche se ha continuato a dirmele, un po' di bugie, ma tanto mi basta.*


Sei proprio bella nina!! 

Bella e forte. Brava! 

Alla fine, la realtà allevia i pesi...anche se fa male...sapere per cosa si soffre è un buon modo per collocare il dolore e poter trasformarlo in energia per sè...che non toglie il male, ma renderlo proprio fa bene...


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei proprio bella nina!!
> 
> Bella e forte. Brava!
> 
> Alla fine, la realtà allevia i pesi...anche se fa male...sapere per cosa si soffre è un buon modo per collocare il dolore e poter trasformarlo in energia per sè...che non toglie il male, ma renderlo proprio fa bene...


Forse niente più macigno sto esagerando. Però non ci odiamo. Non so se credere a quello che mi ha detto, non so se mi sono sbracata io a dirle quello che le ho detto, ma gliel'ho detto. Ergo.


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ah. Si è dimenticata una roba perché era ingombrante. Poi me la riporta. Culo pesante? Fatto apposta? Non si sa.


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Forse niente più macigno sto esagerando. Però non ci odiamo. *Non so se credere a quello che mi ha detto, non so se mi sono sbracata io a dirle quello che le ho detto, ma gliel'ho detto*. Ergo.


Io penso che quando si è chiari, quello conta. Non mi porrei il problema del "se crederle o no" ed in particolare se tu ti sei sbracata o no. 

Se tu hai fatto e detto quello che sentivi, se tu sei stata fedele a te stessa e alle tue emozioni, va bene. Sei fedele a te. Non ti perdi tu. 

E a quel punto il macigno, anche se resta lì, pesa di meno. E' più abbordabile e meno ingombrante...il resto lo fa il tempo e la vicinanza con se stessi...

La cosa che conta è non perdersi [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]...gli altri vanno e vengono, e sono per certi versi presenze effimere, per quanto possano essere importanti e profonde...la presenza da cui non si può prescindere è la propria...ed è quella di cui è importante aver Cura...anche perchè è da quella Cura di sè che scaturisce e si genera la Cura dell'altro e lo spazio per ricevere Cura dall'altro...e per come ti leggo, tu stai andando in quella direzione 

Quando si va per di lì, gli errori sono apprendimenti e non fallimenti...e si cresce giorno per giorno...


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che quando si è chiari, quello conta. Non mi porrei il problema del "se crederle o no" ed in particolare se tu ti sei sbracata o no.
> 
> Se tu hai fatto e detto quello che sentivi, se tu sei stata fedele a te stessa e alle tue emozioni, va bene. Sei fedele a te. Non ti perdi tu.
> 
> ...


Speriamo. Ho fatto quello che mi ha fatto star bene. Sai poi cosa ho pensato adesso? Che mi ha detto che è forte, è cresciuta, che sta facendo esperienze mai fatte prima... e mi viene in mente che, vada come vada, se dobbiamo rivederci, preferisco che abbia un rapporto più paritario con me. Mi ha fatto ridere perché ha detto "i giorni dopo ho pianto, se ti succedeva qualcosa nessuno me lo diceva". Per non tirarle qualcosa mi sono dovuta trattenere. Le ho chiesto se mi avrebbe cercata senza vestito, e mi ha detto che non aveva la faccia, e che anche se era stata una cosa occasionale non me lo ha detto perché sapeva non l'avrei mai perdonata. Le ho risposto che poteva provare, perché ci eravamo sempre dette di essere diverse dagli altri, che forse lo avrei fatto, se me lo avesse detto. E poi sinceramente le ho detto se mi prendeva per la cogliona che non si accorge di nulla mentre gli scriveva di fianco a me... prima mi ha detto 'non pensavo fosse lui'... quando ho rincarato mi fa "senti, lo sai che sono pirla" e questa mi pare più onesta.


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Speriamo. *Ho fatto quello che mi ha fatto star bene.* Sai poi cosa ho pensato adesso? Che mi ha detto che è forte, è cresciuta, che sta facendo esperienze mai fatte prima... e mi viene in mente che, vada come vada, se dobbiamo rivederci, preferisco che abbia un rapporto più paritario con me. Mi ha fatto ridere perché ha detto "i giorni dopo ho pianto, se ti succedeva qualcosa nessuno me lo diceva". Per non tirarle qualcosa mi sono dovuta trattenere. Le ho chiesto se mi avrebbe cercata senza vestito, e mi ha detto che non aveva la faccia, e che anche se era stata una cosa occasionale non me lo ha detto perché sapeva non l'avrei mai perdonata. Le ho risposto che poteva provare, perché ci eravamo sempre dette di essere diverse dagli altri, che forse lo avrei fatto, se me lo avesse detto. E poi sinceramente le ho detto se mi prendeva per la cogliona che non si accorge di nulla mentre gli scriveva di fianco a me... prima mi ha detto 'non pensavo fosse lui'... quando ho rincarato mi fa "senti, lo sai che sono pirla" e questa mi pare più onesta.


Quel grassetto...se lo stare bene coincide con l'essere fedele a ciò che sei, se non senti stridere da nessuna parte, va benissimo così. 
E anche se sentissi stridere, andrebbe bene lo stesso. Significa che ti stai ascoltando e ti stai abbracciando. 
E' l'unica cosa che conta. 

Si può stare senza un sacco di gente...ma stare senza se stessi è fonte di angoscia e dolore profondi...

Quanto al resto...lei è questa. Anche un po' paracula, se devo essere sincera. Che in ogni caso gira su di te le sue menate, le sue mancanze anzichè assumersene la responsabilità. E questo non è questione di età...è questione di Essere. Dici bene tu...senza parità, è dura una relazione di coppia che sia appagante...ma più che aòtro che sia stimolo per essere migliori per il piacere di esserlo e poi per il piacere di condividerlo con Qualcuno che sappia goderne senza appropriarsene o usarlo per i propri comodi...

Ribadisco...sei proprio bella!


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel grassetto...se lo stare bene coincide con l'essere fedele a ciò che sei, se non senti stridere da nessuna parte, va benissimo così.
> E anche se sentissi stridere, andrebbe bene lo stesso. Significa che ti stai ascoltando e ti stai abbracciando.
> E' l'unica cosa che conta.
> 
> ...


Paracula un po' tanto, ma niente di nuovo. Ho ricacciato i soliti problemi e mi ha dato le solite risposte... le ho chiesto 'e quindi che facciamo?' M'ha detto 'non lo so.' Che può essere anche questa una bella parata di culo... poi non so se lo volesse, ma le ho detto che per me la mia fiducia va guadagnata e che perdonarla mi mette in difficoltà. M'ha detto 'non ci pensare'... mi ha accompagnata verso casa un po' esitando, le ho chiesto se le ero mancata, m'ha detto sì... "e io, ti sono mancata?" "Sì... ma esattamente, cosa ti mancava?!" "Tutto!" mi fa, ridendo... m'ha guardata ridendo tutto il pranzo, e sinceramente adesso era un bel po' che non ci sbellicavamo così. Paraculate a parte, non lo so se non provi più niente, se mi voglia un bene amicale o se fosse poco pronta o se le sia passata... so solo che non ho più la fitta lancinante di essere stata dimenticata, che pian piano posso tornare a riprendermi i miei interessi... alla fine riparte tutto da lì. Come puoi piacere a qualcuno se non riparti dalle tue piccole cose? La situazione che si era venuta a creare, a prescindere da chi fosse la colpa, mi aveva spezzata: un mese prima che mi lasciasse non chiudevo più occhio e pesavo tipo 4kg meno del solito (NB: sono minuscola e se perdo peso sparisco). Mi faceva male il modo in cui si comportava, e allo stesso tempo mi rendeva molto diversa dalla persona di cui si era innamorata: che sia per ripiacere a me, a lei o a qualcun altro, devo tornare quella persona.


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

La perla: "I primi di gennaio ho fatto volantinaggio vicino casa tua!! Ho pensato 'adesso magari la incontro'..."
"Nnnnnon ero a casa."

Meno male. O forse ero a casa e non l'ho incrociata per grazia divina. Non so se meno male per me o per lei.


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Paracula un po' tanto, ma niente di nuovo. Ho ricacciato i soliti problemi e mi ha dato le solite risposte... le ho chiesto 'e quindi che facciamo?' M'ha detto 'non lo so.' Che può essere anche questa una bella parata di culo... poi non so se lo volesse, ma le ho detto che per me la mia fiducia va guadagnata e che perdonarla mi mette in difficoltà. M'ha detto 'non ci pensare'... mi ha accompagnata verso casa un po' esitando, le ho chiesto se le ero mancata, m'ha detto sì... "e io, ti sono mancata?" "Sì... ma esattamente, cosa ti mancava?!" "Tutto!" mi fa, ridendo... m'ha guardata ridendo tutto il pranzo, e sinceramente adesso era un bel po' che non ci sbellicavamo così. Paraculate a parte, non lo so se non provi più niente, se mi voglia un bene amicale o se fosse poco pronta o se le sia passata... so solo che non ho più la fitta lancinante di essere stata dimenticata, che pian piano posso tornare a riprendermi i miei interessi... alla fine riparte tutto da lì. *Come puoi piacere a qualcuno se non riparti dalle tue piccole cose?* La situazione che si era venuta a creare, a prescindere da chi fosse la colpa, mi aveva spezzata: un mese prima che mi lasciasse non chiudevo più occhio e pesavo tipo 4kg meno del solito (NB: sono minuscola e se perdo peso sparisco). Mi faceva male il modo in cui si comportava, e allo stesso tempo mi rendeva molto diversa dalla persona di cui si era innamorata: *che sia per ripiacere a me, a lei o a qualcun altro, devo tornare quella persona*.


Penso che al netto di lei...sia importante che tu piaccia a te. Che tu sia fiera di te. Che tu senta di avere un tuo posto nel mondo. E che sia Tuo. 

Poi probabilmente quella persona non tornerai a esserla, ma non è un male....ci si trasforma, le esperienze ci toccano, ci plasmano...a noi usarle come opportunità per scoprirci e progredire, anche e soprattutto nel piacere e nella conoscenza di noi stesse...

Sui 4 kg ti capisco...sono anche io minuta...se perdessi 4 kg, sarei "svuotata"...e quando mi è capitato di perderne molti...era il corpo che rappresentava uno stato interiore...svuotata...poi li ho ripresi, mano a mano che anche dentro le cose riprendevano posizione!

Lei...se sarà degna di te...lo vedrai...e valuterai...un passo per volta...con calma...nel frattempo non perdere il segno di te, della tua vita, della tua fierezza è fondamentale...anche nei momenti di abbruttimento...l'importante è non smettere di tenersi abbracciate ..e tu lo stai facendo, e bene.


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Penso che al netto di lei...sia importante che tu piaccia a te. Che tu sia fiera di te. Che tu senta di avere un tuo posto nel mondo. E che sia Tuo.
> 
> Poi probabilmente quella persona non tornerai a esserla, ma non è un male....ci si trasforma, le esperienze ci toccano, ci plasmano...a noi usarle come opportunità per scoprirci e progredire, anche e soprattutto nel piacere e nella conoscenza di noi stesse...
> 
> ...



... tu metti una cazzo di pace alla gente, sallo.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... tu metti una cazzo di pace alla gente, sallo.


:up:


----------



## trilobita (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... tu metti una cazzo di pace alla gente, sallo.


Nzomma....


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... tu metti una cazzo di pace alla gente, sallo.


grazie [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]...davvero


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Nzomma....


Lei turba solo chi pensa di avere certezze (o una carica elevata di testosterone..ma quello è un altro tipo di turbamento :carneval: )

È estremamente illuminante invece per chi è molto confuso.

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lei turba solo chi pensa di avere certezze (o una carica elevata di testosterone..ma quello è un altro tipo di turbamento :carneval: )
> 
> È estremamente illuminante invece per chi è molto confuso.
> 
> Buscopann


Matematico


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Nzomma....


che faccio?????


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lei turba solo chi pensa di avere certezze (o *una carica elevata di testosterone*..ma quello è un altro tipo di turbamento :carneval: )
> 
> È estremamente illuminante invece per chi è molto confuso.
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:






grazie


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muoio :rofl:


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> grazie [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]...davvero


Grazie a te...


----------



## nina (2 Febbraio 2017)

Poi boh, le facevo "mi fa strano camminarti vicino dopo tutto questo tempo"
"A me no, sei sempre tu!"
Bah.


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Muoio :rofl:


----------



## nina (3 Febbraio 2017)

... mi sta salendo l'attimo di idiozia notturna per averle semi-negato un perdono che non mi aveva chiesto. Aggiungiamo punti bonus per avermi raccontato che è andata a Bergamo con la mamma e si è infervorata con le Sentinelle in Piedi.

... è stata veramente una giornata molto strana O__ò"""".


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Sempre sta mamma!


----------



## nina (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre sta mamma!


Ma infatti le volevo dire "ma a vent'anni ancora in giro con tua madre?!" Io boh, ma non si rompe i coglioni? Mah.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma infatti le volevo dire "ma a vent'anni ancora in giro con tua madre?!" Io boh, ma non si rompe i coglioni? Mah.


Riflettici.


----------



## nina (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettici.


Comunque sia, è proprio ruffiana.


----------



## nina (4 Febbraio 2017)

È giunta l'ora della sera in cui non mi capacito che giovedì mi sorrideva e mi faceva le linguacce e le ho pure baciato tutta la faccia prima di andare via e l'ho presa a ridere e parlavamo come abbiamo sempre parlato.
Vorrei sapere fra tutte e due chi sta peggio  forse io!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È giunta l'ora della sera in cui non mi capacito che giovedì mi sorrideva e mi faceva le linguacce e le ho pure baciato tutta la faccia prima di andare via e l'ho presa a ridere e parlavamo come abbiamo sempre parlato.
> Vorrei sapere fra tutte e due chi sta peggio  forse io!


È dura quando capita a noi, ma lo sai che le storie finiscono.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È giunta l'ora della sera in cui non mi capacito che giovedì mi sorrideva e mi faceva le linguacce e le ho pure baciato tutta la faccia prima di andare via e l'ho presa a ridere e parlavamo come abbiamo sempre parlato.
> Vorrei sapere fra tutte e due chi sta peggio  forse io!


Ti capisco benissimo


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È dura quando capita a noi, ma lo sai che le storie finiscono.


Le "linguacce" sono tutte uguali e il manico che è variabile.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le "linguacce" sono tutte uguali e il manico che è variabile.


Credo che sia meglio far finta di non capire.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È giunta l'ora della sera in cui non mi capacito che giovedì mi sorrideva e mi faceva le linguacce e le ho pure baciato tutta la faccia prima di andare via e l'ho presa a ridere e parlavamo come abbiamo sempre parlato.
> Vorrei sapere fra tutte e due chi sta peggio  forse io!


Le sere sono pesanti...a volte...

Forse tu, forse tu adesso e lei in un altro tempo...forse non è semplicemente importante chi sta peggio


----------



## nina (4 Febbraio 2017)

Capite che però faceva la scema con me. Cioè. Se mi dici che ti sono mancata e ti è mancato tutto di me, parole testuali... mah.


----------



## nina (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le sere sono pesanti...a volte...
> 
> Forse tu, forse tu adesso e lei in un altro tempo...forse non è semplicemente importante chi sta peggio


Intendevo col cervello. Secondo me non facciamo un essere sano in due.


----------



## nina (4 Febbraio 2017)

... me la sono vista arrivare in gonna, tacchi e collant come faceva quando mi voleva stuzzicare... poi mi guarda, ride e mi fa, prima frase della giornata... "Ti piacciono le mie scarpe nuove???"
Capite che mi ha pigliata un poco in contropiede.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Intendevo col cervello. Secondo me non facciamo un essere sano in due.


Mi ricordo che quando ad un caro amico ho detto una cosa simile a questa, anche se la mia era tipo "oh...e sono matta!", mi aveva risposto ridendo "benvenuta"

Che era un po' un dirmi...respira piccoletta. Sono pensieri che in questo momento non ti portano da nessuna parte e riguardano più che altro il giudizio di te. 
E ti portano via dall'ascoltare le cose che veramente ti scuotono...

Aveva ragione...che in fondo, quel che conta, è la qualità della propria vita...l'essere accomodati in pace con quel che si è. Io credo che parte dell'essere "sani" risieda nell'accettazione interna del proprio essere, nelle sue sfaccettature.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... me la sono vista arrivare in gonna, tacchi e collant come faceva quando mi voleva stuzzicare... poi mi guarda, ride e mi fa, prima frase della giornata... "Ti piacciono le mie scarpe nuove???"
> Capite che mi ha pigliata un poco in contropiede.


Fa un po' la stronzetta eh però...

Non ti fa innervosire che tiri la corda in questo modo, in particolare dopo non essere neppure riuscita a darti spiegazioni di quel che ha fatto e sta facendo?

Provo ad immedesimarmi, e io al tuo posto credo che sarei piuttosto innervosita...per usare un eufemismo...

Una roba pacifica tipo "cazzo vuoi che me ne fotta delle tue scarpe nuove. Mi hai fatto male. Cogliona". Ecco...una roba delicata così...


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Che poi le ha sempre fatto così quando si litigava per qualcosa di serio già prima. Stavolta non voglio farla svicolare, tanto non ho più niente da perdere. Ultimamente aveva cominciato con "ho vent'anni, ho tutta la vita davanti". Ma col cazzo, a vent'anni sei una persona adulta e io non sono un giocattolo ce tu butti ia per poi riprendermi magari come amica, facendo finta di niente.


i 20 anni di oggi sono i 12 anni di un tempo e temo che la tua ex rientri nella categoria di quelli che marciranno prima di maturare


----------



## nina (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi ricordo che quando ad un caro amico ho detto una cosa simile a questa, anche se la mia era tipo "oh...e sono matta!", mi aveva risposto ridendo "benvenuta"
> 
> Che era un po' un dirmi...respira piccoletta. Sono pensieri che in questo momento non ti portano da nessuna parte e riguardano più che altro il giudizio di te.
> E ti portano via dall'ascoltare le cose che veramente ti scuotono...
> ...


In realtà era una constatazione fatta abbastanza in leggerezza XD alla fine era una situazione molto surreale... perché litigare, alla fine? Le ho detto quel che dovevo ma mi sono goduta il momento - ero felice di vederla, e lo era anche lei. Mi sento in colpa perché non penso abbia capito quanto male mi ha fatto e io non le ho detto che sono stata molto male, questi mesi, per non darle la soddisfazione... epperò forse avrei dovuto. Mi ha detto "I giorni seguenti ho pianto perché quella sera stavi malissimo, se ti fosse successo qualcosa non lo sarei venuto a sapere!"
E io che pensavo "Gesù, dammi la forza."
Alla fine metà della giornata l'abbiamo passata ridendo meglio di prima, e mi sembra tutto così surreale. Fra l'altro ok, non mi scrive, ma si è dimenticata di portarmi altre cose... e "volevo raccontarti tutti i film che vedevo in questi mesi, ma sapevo di non poterlo più fare!"
Oh Sant'Elmo martire. Secondo me nessuna di noi due sa cosa fare. Lei perché è così, e io perché sono a) completamente persa b) stanca di cercare le persone per prima, specie dopo questi torti allucinanti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... me la sono vista arrivare in gonna, tacchi e collant come faceva quando mi voleva stuzzicare... poi mi guarda, ride e mi fa, prima frase della giornata... "Ti piacciono le mie scarpe nuove???"
> Capite che mi ha pigliata un poco in contropiede.


Cambiamo argomento.
Ma anche tra lesbiche siete sensibili a questi artifizi sessisti?
Non l'avevo mai sentito.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In realtà era una constatazione fatta abbastanza in leggerezza XD alla fine era una situazione molto surreale... perché litigare, alla fine? Le ho detto quel che dovevo ma mi sono goduta il momento - ero felice di vederla, e lo era anche lei. Mi sento in colpa perché non penso abbia capito quanto male mi ha fatto e io non le ho detto che sono stata molto male, questi mesi, per non darle la soddisfazione... epperò forse avrei dovuto. Mi ha detto "I giorni seguenti ho pianto perché quella sera stavi malissimo, se ti fosse successo qualcosa non lo sarei venuto a sapere!"
> E io che pensavo "Gesù, dammi la forza."
> Alla fine metà della giornata l'abbiamo passata ridendo meglio di prima, e mi sembra tutto così surreale. Fra l'altro ok, non mi scrive, ma si è dimenticata di portarmi altre cose... e "volevo raccontarti tutti i film che vedevo in questi mesi, ma sapevo di non poterlo più fare!"
> Oh Sant'Elmo martire. Secondo me nessuna di noi due sa cosa fare. Lei perché è così, e io perché sono a) completamente persa b) stanca di cercare le persone per prima, specie dopo questi torti allucinanti.


sei gentile...leggerezza...io userei un'altro termine 

comunque...la situazione era surreale, probabilmente anche perchè lei ha tirato dalla parte del "facciamo che va tutto bene"...e forse il tuo senso di colpa riguarda l'averglielo lasciato fare. 

Ma pensa anche che se in quel momento ti sei comportata in quel modo. Quello era il modo in cui riuscivi a comportarti. 

Questo però non significa "giustificarla". 

Non so se sei completamente persa...sicuramente lei non ti è di aiuto, con quei suoi comportamenti, a trovare orientamento. E anche questo io lo aggiungerei alla lista della valutazioni su di lei per te. 

E' in fondo una persona che ti ha dato un calcio in faccia, e di fronte al fatto che sei crollata al tappeto è andata a comprarsi un gelato e se ne è tornata chiedendoti se ne volessi uno anche tu...


----------



## nina (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fa un po' la stronzetta eh però...
> 
> Non ti fa innervosire che tiri la corda in questo modo, in particolare dopo non essere neppure riuscita a darti spiegazioni di quel che ha fatto e sta facendo?
> 
> ...


Più che innervosire... mi lascia proprio interdetta. È sempre stato il suo modo di affrontare le cose, e... boh. Da un lato la reazione che descrivi era quella che stavo per avere, dall'altro un po' sa di piacermi, un po' penso sia il suo modo di chiedermi scusa... un po' l'ha salvata in corner quello che ha detto l'attimo dopo: "Domenica mia madre aveva la paura scema che potessi farmi male, io no, ma avevo paura di beccarmi il resto degli insulti, eri veramente arrabbiata quella sera di due mesi fa."
"Vedi un po' tu, dovevo darti la pacca sulla spalla e chiederti se t'aveva sfondata bene?!"
"No, ma avevi il diritto di essere arrabbiata, me li meritavo tutti."
Lì per lì l'ho presa in giro, le cose serie gliele ho dette dopo il caffè. Delle spiegazioni, un poco piene di bugie palesi, me le ha date. E poi mi sta portando la roba a spezzoni. E quella mattina m'ha invitato a pranzo con le colleghe.
... Ho il diritto di sentirmi stranita? Alla fine l'ho presa a ridere e l'ho presa per il culo, mentre chiacchieravamo con loro. Mi sembrava la cosa più giusta da fare. Però penso anche di aver sbagliato. Insomma, non so mai che pesci prendere con lei. Penso che opterò per il "gliene dico una ogni volta che mi riporta un pezzo, e se si mette in tiro pure la prossima volta le chiedo chi deve incontrare". Non lo so. È per questo che sono così confusa. Si fa presto a dire che si è chiuso tutto, perché secondo me non è tanto vero.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambiamo argomento.
> Ma anche tra lesbiche siete sensibili a questi artifizi sessisti?
> Non l'avevo mai sentito.


Te ogni tanto mi fai morire!!!

Te lo giuro :inlove::risata:

E su questa auguro a tutt* la buonanotte..:bacio:


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambiamo argomento.
> Ma anche tra lesbiche siete sensibili a questi artifizi sessisti?
> Non l'avevo mai sentito.


Non lo so? Non conosco molte lesbiche, però per esempio io sono molto femminile e mi vesto con molta cura (praticamente sono costantemente overdressed), lei molto vanitosa e insicura, e ogni volta che faceva così, dato che si vestiva con i tutoni tutta la settimana, sapeva che mi faceva impazzire e che le facevo il baciamano e la stuzzicavo, ed era tutta contenta.
Io impazzisco per i vestiti e le gonne in generale, su di me e sulle altre. Poi sai, non potendo portare i tacchi e avendo cominciato a portare scarpe non ortpediche solo da una decina d'anni, le scarpe col tacco mi piaciono da morire da guardare sulle altre persone, e guardo sempre i piedi della gente


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Più che innervosire... mi lascia proprio interdetta. È sempre stato il suo modo di affrontare le cose, e... boh. Da un lato la reazione che descrivi era quella che stavo per avere, dall'altro un po' sa di piacermi, un po' penso sia il suo modo di chiedermi scusa... un po' l'ha salvata in corner quello che ha detto l'attimo dopo: "Domenica mia madre aveva la paura scema che potessi farmi male, io no, ma avevo paura di beccarmi il resto degli insulti, eri veramente arrabbiata quella sera di due mesi fa."
> "Vedi un po' tu, dovevo darti la pacca sulla spalla e chiederti se t'aveva sfondata bene?!"
> "No, ma avevi il diritto di essere arrabbiata, me li meritavo tutti."
> Lì per lì l'ho presa in giro, le cose serie gliele ho dette dopo il caffè. Delle spiegazioni, un poco piene di bugie palesi, me le ha date. E poi mi sta portando la roba a spezzoni. E quella mattina m'ha invitato a pranzo con le colleghe.
> ... Ho il diritto di sentirmi stranita? Alla fine l'ho presa a ridere e l'ho presa per il culo, mentre chiacchieravamo con loro. Mi sembrava la cosa più giusta da fare. Però penso anche di aver sbagliato. Insomma, non so mai che pesci prendere con lei. Penso che opterò per il "gliene dico una ogni volta che mi riporta un pezzo, e se si mette in tiro pure la prossima volta le chiedo chi deve incontrare". Non lo so. È per questo che sono così confusa. Si fa presto a dire che si è chiuso tutto, perché secondo me non è tanto vero.


non resisto...solo una cosa prima di andare a dormire..

ma proprio i coglioni di guardarti negli occhi non li ha eh!

E prima con la mamma (ma è colpa della mamma) e poi le colleghe (non avrà potuto evitare)...sti cazzi nina...

riformulo...non è stronzetta...è peggio. 

Parati. Dico davvero. Guarda con attenzione. E non cercarle scuse sentendoti tu quella in grado di tollerare tutto. 
Che magari sei sufficientemente forte da reggere anche di peggio. 

Ma non vedo perchè tu non debba volere di meglio per te. 
Io penso che tu possa concederti il pensiero che esistono relazioni in cui non solo si sa che pesci pigliare, ma ce lo si può anche chiedere serenamente...e esistono...pretendi per te nina. Pretendi il meglio. 

E un abbraccio della buonanotte...:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non lo so? Non conosco molte lesbiche, però per esempio io sono molto femminile e mi vesto con molta cura (praticamente sono costantemente overdressed), lei molto vanitosa e insicura, e ogni volta che faceva così, dato che si vestiva con i tutoni tutta la settimana, sapeva che mi faceva impazzire e che le facevo il baciamano e la stuzzicavo, ed era tutta contenta.
> Io impazzisco per i vestiti e le gonne in generale, su di me e sulle altre. Poi sai, non potendo portare i tacchi e avendo cominciato a portare scarpe non ortpediche solo da una decina d'anni, le scarpe col tacco mi piaciono da morire da guardare sulle altre persone, e guardo sempre i piedi della gente


Metà di quelle che ho conosciuto sembravano camionisti. L'altra metà molto normali e trovavano queste cose imposizioni di una cultura maschilista.
Hai detto che partecipate a manifestazioni Lgbt quindi non dovreste essere una coppia isolata, ma conoscerne altre. 
Chiedo per capire.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sei gentile...leggerezza...io userei un'altro termine
> 
> comunque...la situazione era surreale, probabilmente anche perchè lei ha tirato dalla parte del "facciamo che va tutto bene"...e forse il tuo senso di colpa riguarda l'averglielo lasciato fare.
> 
> ...


Sì, infatti. Ho cercato di prendere un po' la cosa come veniva e mi sento in colpa, anche se sono riuscita a dirle le cose serie del mucchio.
Io penso che lei non abbia neppure la misura esatta di quanto mi abbia messa al tappeto, è questo il dubbio che mi ha preso stasera. Avrei voluto proprio dirle "guarda che ho sofferto di attacchi di panico, e forse tu eri preoccupata per me, ma io mi stavo vomitando l'anima sul cesso, letteralmente". È solo che queste sono affermazioni pericolose - da un lato dai all'altra persona potere su di te, dall'altro rischi di fare la vittima. È finita che di come sono stata io non le ho detto nulla. Stai a vedere però se la persona di fronte si rende conto della portata delle sue azioni, ecco. Io poi non sono molto capace di essere brutale, perché poi mi sento io una schifezza. Con lei soprattutto, Un po' perché ho sempre avuto paura di perderla per anni, se la prendevo a mattonate nel muso, un po' perché l'ho sempre vista fragile e ho sempre avuto l'istinto di proteggerla. Insomma, ho un po' determinate reazioni a scoppio ritardato. E centellinate, pure. E soprattutto, io sono MOLTO orgogliosa e ho sempre paura di scoprire il fianco. Soprattutto con lei e già da prima. Non mi piace mostrarmi debole. E forse con lei mi sono mostrata molto più forte di quel che ero, l'ho fatta adagiare anche quando forte non ero, e quando avrei voluto avere non ho chiesto.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non resisto...solo una cosa prima di andare a dormire..
> 
> ma proprio i coglioni di guardarti negli occhi non li ha eh!
> 
> ...


Buonanotte, [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]!  e grazie come sempre.
Però stavolta una lancia a suo favore devo spezzarla: come ultima cosa fra le cose serie nel bel mezzo del caffè, le ho detto "Comunque stare insieme significa condividere delle cose insieme. Era questo che volevo, sei tu che mi facevi passare per la moglie rompicoglioni che voleva star SOLTANTO sola con te, io volevo cazzeggiare, vent'anni ce li ho pure io, cosa credi?" e lei mi ha risposto pian piano alle cose serie, seppure con un po' di palle, e poi mi ha detto "Le mie colleghe mi hanno invitata a pranzo, vieni con noi!". Penso lei sia molto incapace, per svariate ragioni, fra cui quelle indicate da [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION], proprio di affrontare le situazioni, perché poi quando la pigli a mattonate in faccia o scappa o annaspa. Però prima fa le cazzate e ti fa arrivare al punto che le mattonate in testa gliele vuoi dare. Io sinceramente alcuni ragionamenti che mi ha fatto giovedì li capisco (mi ha detto "comprendimi, è la prima volta che ho degli amici e non ho più paura di parlare con gli altri"), perché nel corso degli anni l'ho vista stare DAVVERO molto male, ma non capisco per quale ragione, dato che mi dice che le sono mancata, non possa godere anche io di questo suo cambiamento. E gliel'ho detto. E glielo dirò chiaramente quando mi porterà pure il resto. Perché me lo sta portando a spezzoni perché non aveva le palle di vedermi, ma voleva farlo, parole sue o quasi. O trovo di meglio o la uccido! Mi sto trattenendo dalla voglia di chiacchierarci per farle capire che ho capito che è il suo tentativo stronzo di sotterrare asce di guerra che ha tirato fuori lei da quest'estate, ma dato che non sa cosa fare della sua vita, direi che preferisco mi porti il prossimo pezzo di roba, prima. Imparasse un po' a campare.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Metà di quelle che ho conosciuto sembravano camionisti. L'altra metà molto normali e trovavano queste cose imposizioni di una cultura maschilista.
> Hai detto che partecipate a manifestazioni Lgbt quindi non dovreste essere una coppia isolata, ma conoscerne altre.
> Chiedo per capire.


Ma sai che ci siamo sempre fatte la stessa domanda anche noi? O camioniste, o normalissime che se ti vedono in tiro inarcano un sopracciglio. Personalmente posso dirti che per me la questione trascende un po' l'ambito LGBT: alle Superiori spendevo soldi solo e soltanto in libri... poi mi sono guardata allo specchio e mi sono chiesta perché se mi piacevano i libri dovevo vestirmi con i sacchi dell'immondizia. Poi guardavo la gente in carrozzina e vedevo che erano tutti un po' trasandati e lasciati a se stessi, sotto quest'aspetto, che nessuno mostrava le gambe o il corpo in generale, e nessuno si truccava. Da quando ho cominciato mi sento meglio con me stessa, valorizzo quel che ho e il corpo che ho e mi ci sento più a mio agio dentro. Per quanto riguarda la comunità LGBT, da quel che ho visto molte lesbiche fanno dell'abbigliamento e dell'aspetto uno strumento per allontanarsi il più possibile dall'ordine costituito e per ribadire che ognuna è femmina come vuole... e io le ammiro un sacco, ma i vestitini di pizzo della Fornarina sono così belli e il portafogli è debole... e pure vuoto!


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia meglio far finta di non capire.


Problemi ?


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambiamo argomento.
> Ma anche tra lesbiche siete sensibili a questi artifizi sessisti?
> Non l'avevo mai sentito.


Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Brunetta  
Credo che sia meglio far finta di non capire.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma sai che ci siamo sempre fatte la stessa domanda anche noi? O camioniste, o normalissime che se ti vedono in tiro inarcano un sopracciglio. Personalmente posso dirti che per me la questione trascende un po' l'ambito LGBT: alle Superiori spendevo soldi solo e soltanto in libri... poi mi sono guardata allo specchio e mi sono chiesta perché se mi piacevano i libri dovevo vestirmi con i sacchi dell'immondizia. Poi guardavo la gente in carrozzina e vedevo che erano tutti un po' trasandati e lasciati a se stessi, sotto quest'aspetto, che nessuno mostrava le gambe o il corpo in generale, e nessuno si truccava. Da quando ho cominciato mi sento meglio con me stessa, valorizzo quel che ho e il corpo che ho e mi ci sento più a mio agio dentro. Per quanto riguarda la comunità LGBT, da quel che ho visto molte lesbiche fanno dell'abbigliamento e dell'aspetto uno strumento per allontanarsi il più possibile dall'ordine costituito e per ribadire che ognuna è femmina come vuole... e io le ammiro un sacco, ma i vestitini di pizzo della Fornarina sono così belli e il portafogli è debole... e pure vuoto!


Volevo dire che se una certa immagine della donna è femminile secondo uno sguardo maschile, mi sembra che non dovrebbe esserlo secondo uno sguardo femminile. Ma non dico in senso seduttivo rispetto alle altre, ma rispetto a sé.
Forse allora sei una eccezione.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Problemi ?


Ridurre l'omosessualità o no a una questione di lingua e cazzo, oltre che limitante la trovo proprio maschilista è un po' volgare.



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Brunetta
> Credo che sia meglio far finta di non capire.


Forse non hai capito di cosa parlo.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ridurre l'omosessualità o no a una questione di lingua e cazzo, oltre che limitante la trovo proprio maschilista è un po' volgare.
> 
> 
> Forse non hai capito di cosa parlo.


Mi spieghi professoressa


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo dire che se una certa immagine della donna è femminile secondo uno sguardo maschile, mi sembra che non dovrebbe esserlo secondo uno sguardo femminile. Ma non dico in senso seduttivo rispetto alle altre, ma rispetto a sé.
> Forse allora sei una eccezione.


È un punto di vista molto interessante che condivido, fra l'altro. A questo proposito, io posso dirti che credo che in me abiti un vecchio maiale, perché mi piaceva un sacco guardarle le gambe. :rotfl:
Penso di essere un'eccezione, sì!


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ridurre l'omosessualità o no a una questione di lingua e cazzo, oltre che limitante la trovo proprio maschilista è un po' volgare.
> 
> 
> Forse non hai capito di cosa parlo.


Quoto, anche perché questi discorsi cominciano a farmi girare un poco i coglioni.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È un punto di vista molto interessante che condivido, fra l'altro. A questo proposito, io posso dirti che credo che in me abiti un vecchio maiale, perché mi piaceva un sacco guardarle le gambe. :rotfl:
> Penso di essere un'eccezione, sì!


no in realtà sei assolutamente normale.    molto più di chi ti vorrebbe dire cosa devi pensare in base al tuo modo di essere


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> no in realtà sei assolutamente normale.    molto più di chi ti vorrebbe dire cosa devi pensare in base al tuo modo di essere


A chi non piacciono le gambe, d'altronde.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Quoto, anche perché questi discorsi cominciano a farmi girare un poco i coglioni.


Ridurla a lingua e cazzo? No perché alla fine cos'è? Ammore? Ma scendete dal piedistallo che vi siete costruito e siate meno ipocriti. Buona notte e sogni di orecchie e naso


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> A chi non piacciono le gambe, d'altronde.


se tu ti piaci e ti senti bene con i vestiti e le gonne e che se potessi permetterti il supertacco lo metteresti allora ok 

fregatene di quello che dicono gli altri, compresa la "comunità lgbt" che manco fossero degli alieni venuti da chissà dove che bisogna dar retta loro per forza.


e se piaci anche agli uomini, amen.   un complimento non ha ancora ammazzato nessuna.


tutto ciò premesso, io alla tua ex avrei già tirato dietro l'alabarda spaziale.   il tuo problema non è che ti ha tradita.           è che tu a sta ragazza rischi di dover fare da mamma bis.   no buono e molto tossico, per te.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> se tu ti piaci e ti senti bene con i vestiti e le gonne e che se potessi permetterti il supertacco lo metteresti allora ok
> 
> fregatene di quello che dicono gli altri, compresa la "comunità lgbt" che manco fossero degli alieni venuti da chissà dove che bisogna dar retta loro per forza.
> 
> ...


Massì. Sinceramente io me ne sono sempre altamente sbattuta.
La cosa allucinante sai qual è? Che se non ho capito male il suo problema era che io le facevo troppo da mamma e ora che è spigliata non le serve... ma io tutto volevo fare tranne quello. Anzi, adesso che finalmente si è aperta... Che cazzo ne so, perplesso. Io sto ponderando che nel momento in cui l'euforia da spigliatezza le passerà potrei trovare una persona un poco più posata, se io dovessi essere ancora lì e se lei si è decisa. Non so proprio che dire. Poi lei evade quando mi vede, come ha fatto giovedì, e io non ho il coraggio di dirle "guarda che tu mi hai devastata", perché ho paura di passare per una madonnina infilzata ai suoi occhi. È difficile. Soprattutto perché quando stiamo vicine, rabbia o non rabbia, ormai mi viene automatico sentirmi a mio agio. Questo non mi aiuta.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Massì. Sinceramente io me ne sono sempre altamente sbattuta.
> La cosa allucinante sai qual è? Che se non ho capito male il suo problema era che io le facevo troppo da mamma e ora che è spigliata non le serve... ma io tutto volevo fare tranne quello. Anzi, adesso che finalmente si è aperta... Che cazzo ne so, perplesso. Io sto ponderando che nel momento in cui l'euforia da spigliatezza le passerà potrei trovare una persona un poco più posata, se io dovessi essere ancora lì e se lei si è decisa. Non so proprio che dire. Poi lei evade quando mi vede, come ha fatto giovedì, e io non ho il coraggio di dirle "guarda che tu mi hai devastata", perché ho paura di passare per una madonnina infilzata ai suoi occhi. È difficile. Soprattutto perché quando stiamo vicine, rabbia o non rabbia, ormai mi viene automatico sentirmi a mio agio. Questo non mi aiuta.


perchè tu hai un'idea dell'amore e del rapporto di coppia che lei evidentemente non ha ancora maturato. e si vede che nonostante tutto tu con lei stai bene.

se ripensando al vostro rapporto ritieni di averle fatto da mamma, allora hai pure te una parte di cazzate da rimediare.

sul madonnina infilzata io me ne sbatterei.  se hai bisogno di dirle che ti ha fatto male, diglielo, perchè alla fine non è che nessuno riesce a leggerti in testa.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè tu hai un'idea dell'amore e del rapporto di coppia che lei evidentemente non ha ancora maturato. e si vede che nonostante tutto tu con lei stai bene.
> 
> se ripensando al vostro rapporto ritieni di averle fatto da mamma, allora hai pure te una parte di cazzate da rimediare.
> 
> sul madonnina infilzata io me ne sbatterei.  se hai bisogno di dirle che ti ha fatto male, diglielo, perchè alla fine non è che nessuno riesce a leggerti in testa.


Spero che mi cerchi per ridarmi le cose, in modo da poterglielo dire. Mi costa tantissimo, ma a questo punto mi sa che devo, e mi pento di non averlo fatto l'altro giorno.
L'ho sempre aiutata tantissimo, e qui ammetto che sì, forse ho delle colpe. Del resto, però, se tu mi arrivi disperata che non sai come fare la tesina, o mi chiami alle cinque di mattina con la cistite, io polla ti aiuto come posso perché mi si spezza il cuore a vederti in difficoltà. Lei l'ha preso per genitoraggio, io per "a casa mia se stai con qualcuno lo aiuti al massimo delle tue possibilità". Ma tutto questo è anche abbastanza inutile se il suo sentimento si è affievolito e/o non ha voglia di frequentarmi. Vedremo nei prossimi giorni se qualcosa si muove. Poi stai a vedere se non ricomincia a fare la stronza, però! E se io mi fido. Perché ora come ora, a meno che uno non mi dica veramente "ho fatto una gran minchiata e mi manchi" con l'intenzione, io come mi fido? Come ti accarezzo? Lei scusa me lo ha chiesto, ma quando io le ho detto "e quindi che facciamo?" mi ha risposto "non lo so."
Io penso di non essermi mai sentita così a mio agio con nessuno, nonostante tutto... e penso che ok, ci ha messo un sacco di malizia e narcisismo suoi, ma fondamentalmente per alcune cose è proprio fessa. Perché per farti sgamare così sei proprio polla, fra l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Massì. Sinceramente io me ne sono sempre altamente sbattuta.
> La cosa allucinante sai qual è? Che se non ho capito male il suo problema era che io le facevo troppo da mamma e ora che è spigliata non le serve... ma io tutto volevo fare tranne quello. Anzi, adesso che finalmente si è aperta... Che cazzo ne so, perplesso. Io sto ponderando che nel momento in cui l'euforia da spigliatezza le passerà potrei trovare una persona un poco più posata, se io dovessi essere ancora lì e se lei si è decisa. Non so proprio che dire. Poi lei evade quando mi vede, come ha fatto giovedì, e io non ho il coraggio di dirle "guarda che tu mi hai devastata", perché ho paura di passare per una madonnina infilzata ai suoi occhi. È difficile. Soprattutto perché quando stiamo vicine, rabbia o non rabbia, ormai mi viene automatico sentirmi a mio agio. Questo non mi aiuta.


I ruoli nelle relazioni si strutturano oltre la volontà delle persone.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I ruoli nelle relazioni si strutturano oltre la volontà delle persone.


Anche questa è una cosa molto vera.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Massì. Sinceramente io me ne sono sempre altamente sbattuta.
> La cosa allucinante sai qual è? Che se non ho capito male *il suo problema era che io le facevo troppo da mamma e ora che è spigliata non le serve*... *ma io tutto volevo fare tranne quello*. Anzi, adesso che finalmente si è aperta... Che cazzo ne so, perplesso. Io sto ponderando che nel momento in cui l'euforia da spigliatezza le passerà potrei trovare una persona un poco più posata, se io dovessi essere ancora lì e se lei si è decisa. Non so proprio che dire. Poi lei evade quando mi vede, come ha fatto giovedì, e io non ho il coraggio di dirle "guarda che tu mi hai devastata", perché ho paura di passare per una madonnina infilzata ai suoi occhi. È difficile. Soprattutto perché quando stiamo vicine, rabbia o non rabbia, ormai mi viene automatico sentirmi a mio agio. Questo non mi aiuta.


Forse allora, anche per alleggerirti e poter guardare meglio a questa relazione, potrebbe essere interessante che tu provi ad ascoltarti e capire cosa ti spingeva a ricoprire un ruolo che però non volevi ricoprire. 

Al netto di lei, della relazione...è importante per te capire a quali TUOI bisogni rispondevi mettendoti in quella posizione. 

Di mio [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION], più leggo di voi e quel che racconti, più mi chiedo come tu possa tollerare che lei non abbia la minima cura del tuo dolore. Anche, ed in particolare adesso. 
Perchè parla di sue inconsapevolezze e di suoi modi dell'assunzione della responsabilità ma anche rende indietro la sua percezione della relazione. 

Voglio dire...io non vado a fare la figa e a stuzzicare un mio ex che so che ho messo in condizione di lasciarmi. La trovo una mancanza di rispetto non da poco. E se un mio ex lo facesse con me, sarebbe automaticamente atomizzato. Per me. Ma anche per tutelare lui...che quando mi sento mancata di rispetto divento veramente sadica.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse allora, anche per alleggerirti e poter guardare meglio a questa relazione, potrebbe essere interessante che tu provi ad ascoltarti e capire cosa ti spingeva a ricoprire un ruolo che però non volevi ricoprire.
> 
> Al netto di lei, della relazione...è importante per te capire a quali TUOI bisogni rispondevi mettendoti in quella posizione.
> 
> ...


C'è da dire che io del mio dolore ho parlato veramente poco, lei ha visto sempre la solita persona. Le ho detto cosa avrei voluto, ma non quanto male sono stata. E no, lei non è in grado di prendersi responsabilità assolutamente. Da un lato lei è così, dall'altro ci sono io che alla fine sono abituata a farmi percepire come molto solida, quindi sono doppiamente in difficoltà. Io ho sempre provato una enerezza incredibile per lei, e sono una di quelle persone che se ti amano ti aiutano in tutto e per tutto... che evidentemente è una cosa che con lei faceva solo sua madre, per me invece è una cosa molto umana. Quando la vedevo ridere, o la vedevo sollevata, semplicemente mi sentivo contenta anche io, non so se esattamente si tratti della copertura di qualche bisogno. Quando mi ha chiesto "che hai fatto a Capodanno?" volevo rispondere "Piangevo e vomitavo", ma mi sentivo talmente in difficoltà che ho inghiottito e ho detto "mangiato scampicon mia madre". E... non so come dirlo, ma due mesi prima gliene avevo vomitate addosso talmente tante che io stessa non avrei potuto reggere a un altro accesso di rabbia mia - continuare a insultarla non aveva senso in quel momento. Alla fine ero andata lì per parlare civilmente. Se lei non è in grado di prendersi le sue responsabilità, è anche vero che io non sono in grado di cacciarle tutte in una volta sola... d'altronde lei mi sta ridando la roba a parte per potermi vedere. Ragion per cui, la prossima volta gliene dico un'altra. Io ti dirò, la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente vedendola è stata "ah, ruffiana, con me non volevi starci, due mesi fa, però oggi ti conci come ti conciavi di sabato, mi sa che mi hai contato un poco di palle" e mi veniva quasi da ridere. Poi magari sto sbagliando su tutta la linea. C'è da dire anche che mi ha detto "mi mancava parlare di cose con te", ma adesso che sa che potrebbe farlo, comunque le palle non ce le ha, e io non ho intenzione di cominciare la conversazione, anche se mi piacerebbe. Ho sbagliato a non farle capire l'entità del danno che mi ha fatto, questo è vero. Sai perché non ho voglia di atomizzarla? Perché so che non sta bene, vorrei solo che si rendesse conto che "stare bene e avere gli amici =/= gettare le persone come stracci". Non so se crederle quando mi diceva "è stata una cosa occasionale ma non avevo le palle perché sapevo non mi avresti perdonata". Io so di amarla ancora e so che vorrei, ma so anche che è lei che deve capire cosa e come lo vuole fare ecco, se ha voglia di rimediare e non sta facendo la cretina. È stato uno scivolone? Bello grosso e non sapevi come chiedermi scusa? Bene, okay. E adesso, però?


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Lo so che la cosa più razionale da fare sarebbe lasciarla perdere... ma ogni volta che ci vediamo è come se il tempo non fosse passato. Per me questo conta qualcosa. Vuol dire stare bene con qualcuno. E allora perché non lavorarci insieme, cazzo. Se lei non vuole nulla da me, perché era così contenta di vedermi, pur nell'imbarazzo?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Nina come è difficile risponderti.
Perchè non le hai detto che sei stata e stai male?


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nina come è difficile risponderti.
> Perchè non le hai detto che sei stata e stai male?


Perché non volevo scoprire il fianco. Quando devo ammettere di essere debole mi paralizzo. Non volevo darle la soddisfazione.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perché non volevo scoprire il fianco. Quando devo ammettere di essere debole mi paralizzo. Non volevo darle la soddisfazione.


Allora che amore è?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Voglio dire che lei vuole esplorare la sua eterosessualità. Tu non vuoi esporre il tuo dolore. 
E sono solo due aspetti.
Vai al thread del bere alle coppe della vita.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora che amore è?


E infatti adesso mi sto mangiando le mani, perché ho reagito pensando all'orgoglio.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che lei vuole esplorare la sua eterosessualità. Tu non vuoi esporre il tuo dolore.
> E sono solo due aspetti.
> Vai al thread del bere alle coppe della vita.


Eh lo so. Ti confesso anche che ho pure paura che ad esporlo mi risponda "che cazzo ci posso fare".


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perché non volevo scoprire il fianco. Quando devo ammettere di essere debole mi paralizzo. Non volevo darle la soddisfazione.





nina ha detto:


> C'è da dire che io del mio dolore ho parlato veramente poco, lei ha visto sempre la solita persona. Le ho detto cosa avrei voluto, ma non quanto male sono stata. E no, lei non è in grado di prendersi responsabilità assolutamente. *Da un lato lei è così, dall'altro ci sono io che alla fine sono abituata a farmi percepire come molto solida, quindi sono doppiamente in difficoltà.* Io ho sempre provato una enerezza incredibile per lei, e sono una di quelle persone che se ti amano ti aiutano in tutto e per tutto... che evidentemente è una cosa che con lei faceva solo sua madre, per me invece è una cosa molto umana. Quando la vedevo ridere, o la vedevo sollevata, semplicemente mi sentivo contenta anche io, non so se esattamente si tratti della copertura di qualche bisogno. Quando mi ha chiesto "che hai fatto a Capodanno?" volevo rispondere "Piangevo e vomitavo", ma mi sentivo talmente in difficoltà che ho inghiottito e ho detto "mangiato scampicon mia madre". E... non so come dirlo, ma due mesi prima gliene avevo vomitate addosso talmente tante che io stessa non avrei potuto reggere a un altro accesso di rabbia mia - continuare a insultarla non aveva senso in quel momento. Alla fine ero andata lì per parlare civilmente. Se lei non è in grado di prendersi le sue responsabilità, è anche vero che io non sono in grado di cacciarle tutte in una volta sola... d'altronde lei mi sta ridando la roba a parte per potermi vedere. Ragion per cui, la prossima volta gliene dico un'altra. Io ti dirò, la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente vedendola è stata "ah, ruffiana, con me non volevi starci, due mesi fa, però oggi ti conci come ti conciavi di sabato, mi sa che mi hai contato un poco di palle" e mi veniva quasi da ridere. Poi magari sto sbagliando su tutta la linea. C'è da dire anche che mi ha detto "mi mancava parlare di cose con te", ma adesso che sa che potrebbe farlo, comunque le palle non ce le ha, e io non ho intenzione di cominciare la conversazione, anche se mi piacerebbe. Ho sbagliato a non farle capire l'entità del danno che mi ha fatto, questo è vero. Sai perché non ho voglia di atomizzarla? *Perché so che non sta bene*, vorrei solo che si rendesse conto che "stare bene e avere gli amici =/= gettare le persone come stracci". Non so se crederle quando mi diceva "è stata una cosa occasionale ma non avevo le palle perché sapevo non mi avresti perdonata". Io so di amarla ancora e so che vorrei, ma so anche che è lei che deve capire cosa e come lo vuole fare ecco, se ha voglia di rimediare e non sta facendo la cretina. È stato uno scivolone? Bello grosso e non sapevi come chiedermi scusa? Bene, okay. E adesso, però?


nina...se posso essere molto schietta...usi con lei delicatezze e attenzioni che a te non concedi. 
E questo fa male principalmente a te. E di conseguenza sbilancia anche la relazione. 
E finisce che lei arriva tuta arzilla e saltellante tirata fuori da super figa e si mette pure a scherzare con te e a rimembrare i bei vecchi tempi passati come se nulla fosse, a te ti si piegano le gambe e continui non solo a infliggerti dolore da sola, ma anche a vergognartene...

E del dolore non c'è vergogna. Il dolore non è debolezza. Soffrire non è da deboli. 
Semmai siamo esseri fragili. 

La debolezza riguarda l'incapacità di evolvere e migliorarsi. 
Ed è un aspetto che o il singolo si prende in carico da solo e si affronta, responsabilità comprese, o nessuno ci può fare una cippa lippa. 

Tu non puoi dare a lei le responsabilità che non si prende. Non sono cose che si passano di mano. 
Ma puoi guardarla anche alla luce delle sue incapacità. E prendere per te, innanzitutto, le delicatezze e le attenzioni che ti neghi passando per lei. 

E mica per egoismo e cattiveria sai...ma semplicemente perchè non si può andare a ripescare uno che affoga se non si sa nuotare. E anche se si sa nuotare, se quello che affoga rischia di tirarti sotto, lo molli lì. 

Io ti leggo, e ho la netta sensazione che tu passi per lei per trovare per te sollievo, contentezza, serenità...ma sono cose che devi prima di tutto concederti tu a te stessa...per poter chiedere anche. 

Non sta in piedi una relazione in cui non ci si chiede e non ci si da vicendevolmente cura e attenzioni. 
E' impegno alla pari di entrambi. Secondo me. Ovviamente.


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nina come è difficile risponderti.
> Perchè non le hai detto che sei stata e stai male?


Forse perché ci si scopre all 'altro e si porge il fianco come dire
Anche se quell'altro è stato Sino a poco prima il ns amore


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perché non volevo scoprire il fianco. Quando devo ammettere di essere debole mi paralizzo. Non volevo darle la soddisfazione.


Ecco 
Però nn è più amore allora ...


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> nina...se posso essere molto schietta...usi con lei delicatezze e attenzioni che a te non concedi.
> E questo fa male principalmente a te. E di conseguenza sbilancia anche la relazione.
> E finisce che lei arriva tuta arzilla e saltellante tirata fuori da super figa e si mette pure a scherzare con te e a rimembrare i bei vecchi tempi passati come se nulla fosse, a te ti si piegano le gambe e continui non solo a infliggerti dolore da sola, ma anche a vergognartene...
> 
> ...


Hai tutte le ragioni del mondo.
Sono stata cresciuta con l'idea che non devo mai chiedere nulla a nessuno, e sono a un punto che nemmeno io so cosa mi serve. Mi colpisce che due giorni prima di quel sabato in cui mi ha lasciata mi ha chiesto "Ma perché non mi dici che hai bisogno di me, allora?"
(E quando torno a casa dai miei mi sento pure dire "ahh, ma perché quando sei da sola su te la cavi e qui ti fai aiutare?" Grazie al cazzo!)
"Perché io per te c'ero prima che tu me lo chiedessi", le ho risposto.
Non so più dove cercarla, la serenità. Penso che gli unici momenti in cui io mi sia sentita davvero bene nella mia vita siano stati i momenti che ho passato vicino a lei, e mi chiedo... quanto poco valevano per lei? Io spero mi riporti il resto, perché le vorrei dire tutto il resto, con la paura che poi mi dica "e io cosa posso farci/perché non me lo hai detto prima?" Vorrei chiederle se le facevo proprio ribrezzo, se veramente si era accorta che io AVEVO bisogno di lei, adesso, perché avevo bisogno di quel calore umano che ho sempre dato agli altri, e mi sarebbe bastata un po' di presenza sua in più per sentirmelo addosso, perché per me essere innamorati di qualcuno è anche ritenere chi ami un  interlocutore privilegiato rispetto agli altri. E vorrei capire se davvero le sue sono incapacità effettive (e quindi sì, uno lo lascia neggare), mancanza di sentimento nei miei confronti, o semplice incapacità di comunicare. Perché io forse la colpa di pretendere senza saper parlare ce l'ho - anche se è meno grave della sua. Mi ha praticamente detto che mi ha tradita perché ci eravamo allontanate... e io le ho detto "ma tu hai capito perché ci eravamo allontanate? Tu mi trattavi male, andavi a letto con un altro, cosa dovevo fare?" (non mi ricordo se le mie parole sono state queste, e onestamente nemmeno cosa mi ha risposto). Anche adesso, vedi, alla luce dell'ambiguità dei suoi segnali, vorrei cercarla per chiedere il resto della roba, e mi morde un senso di vergogna allucinante. Perché, se ci tiene a vedermi, non mi viene a dire "allora, quand'è che te la devo ridare?", se tanto voleva vedermi? Mi sembra di sbagliare qualunque cosa faccio, con lei, ma anche con tutti in generale, perché mi hanno sempre insegnato che il dolore non si deve far vedere, e ho paura di farlo vedere a una persona che mi ha ferita così profondamente, che però io amo veramente miolto, e a cui vorrei chiedere "bastava così poco per far naufragare tutto, dopo che abbiamo combattuto un sacco di tempo per restare insieme?" E c'è chi mi dice "ma questo dovrebbe dirlo lei a te!" e poi "eh, ma sei tu che la conosci, la decisione alla fine è tua".
Io... non so, traggo orgoglio dal mio vivere sola, dal fatto che si cucinarmi e farmi il bucato, prima mi piaceva scrivere, è l'unica cosa che negli ultimi tempi mi dava la forza, adesso non so più da dove prendere il sentimento. C'è il successo accademico, forse? Ma non so veramente da dove prendere per me stessa quelle delicateze di cui parli, facendo per altro un giustissimo ragionamento. Avevo una complice con cui vivevo tutto questo su un piano diverso da cui lo vivevo con le mie amicizie... e penso che l'unica strada sia riappropriarmi dei miei interessi, per darmi un balsamo, ma non so da dove cominciare. Come ci si riprende i propri interessi (che sono sempre stati il mio unico sfogo, la mia unica fonte di tranquillità, e che la sua presenza aveva arricchito ancora di più nel corso degli anni) con questo mattone addosso, con me che vorrei alleggerire la situazione cercandola, e provare a mettere tutte le carte in tavola, ma con l'orgoglio che mi trattiene? Oggi, parafrasando, un mio amico mi ha detto "non farti troppi calcoli, non soffrire per trattenerti dal fare una cosa, non impedirti di farlo solo perché ritieni il trattenerti una cosa giusta da fare". Un'altra mi ha detto "forse lei ha bisogno di un incentivo, adesso, penso sia in difficoltà anche lei". 
Da soli in città diventa tutto terribilmente gigante e io mi sento travolta. Chiedere per me è sempre stato fonte di grande vergogna, non solo a lei, ma a chiunque, e da lei volevo chiedesse a me cosa mi serviva... e lei invece si è adagiata. Hai ragione a dire che una relazione si sviluppa in parità, ed è quello che pensavo potesse svilupparsi fra me e lei con il tempo, anche perché il solo fatto che un essere umano, con la sua intelligenza e le sue qualità, possa piacermi, per me è quasi un miracolo. In senso lato, mi sono piaciute poche persone, e me ne sono tenute anche meno. Vorrei trovare dentro di me una risposta sul da farsi - una delle poche mie qualità che mi dava gioia era essere utile e apprezzata dalle persone a cui voglio bene, come a dire "ehi, gente, non è che perché sono così dovete prendervi cura di me!". Vivo sola da quasi dieci anni, ormai, molto più in autonomia di come potevo all'inizio, ma tutti i piaceri che la mia esistenza sentivo mi dava si stanno esaurendo. La sua presenza li aveva come rinfocolati, ma non perché lei fosse un'ancora o chissà cosa, semplicemente perché potevo dividerli, perché ho sentito, nonostante tutto, il suo amore... e vorrei capire cosa è successo a un certo punto. Per me la vita è fatta di persone, non è contenuta solo dentro di noi. L'unica cosa che potrebbe farmi star bene è pensare "sarà quel che sarà", nei confronti di questa questione specifica e pure di tutte le altre, ma non è così, perché non ci riesco con la leggerezza che vorrei. Vorrei "normalizzare" questa situazione in qualche modo, vedendo se si può cementare la base di... di qualcosa, per poter tirare un respiro.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ecco
> Però nn è più amore allora ...


Però è così perché mi ha ferita. Ho la paura folle che possa ferirmi ancora di più, e di fare un errore irreparabile a dirle "sono stata malissimo", ma mi sa che devo.


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Però è così perché mi ha ferita. Ho la paura folle che possa ferirmi ancora di più, e di fare un errore irreparabile a dirle "sono stata malissimo", ma mi sa che devo.


Io sono dell'idea che dire ciò che si prova o si è provato sia comunque positivo 
Come dire ...non servono giochini si parla di sentimenti in una relazione che è stata importante 

Errore irreparabile perché ? Un domani potrai dirti sono stata sincera mi sono si esposta ma ho tirato fuori ciò che ho dentro

Poi preparati a tutto Nina questo si , perché io penso che sotto sotto tu ci stia ancora sperando mentre mi sembra , ma potrei sbagliarmi , che lei abbia voglia di viversi le sue cose innqsto momento ed i suoi spazi 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Però è così perché mi ha ferita. Ho la paura folle che possa ferirmi ancora di più, e di fare un errore irreparabile a dirle "sono stata malissimo", ma mi sa che devo.


Oppure " ci sono rimasta malissimo e ti ho allontanata, mi manchi non posso negarlo ma ho anche paura di soffrire ancora "


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che dire ciò che si prova o si è provato sia comunque positivo
> Come dire ...non servono giochini si parla di sentimenti in una relazione che è stata importante
> 
> Errore irreparabile perché ? Un domani potrai dirti sono stata sincera mi sono si esposta ma ho tirato fuori ciò che ho dentro
> ...


Io onestamente ho ripreso a sperarci perché i segnali che mi sono arrivati tutto mi dicono tranne che non le interesso... io pensavo che veramente fosse felice di essersi liberata di me e invece m'abbraccia e mi bacia e mi dice "non avevo le palle", anche se di questo rapporto non sa che fare. Che ha bisogno di vivere le sue cose in questo momento è verissimo, me lo ha detto. Ma se mi dici che "ci eravamo allontanate" ed era questo il suo problema, perché non cacciarle, queste palle, per una volta? Comunque sì, a questo punto mi dovrei esporre.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oppure " ci sono rimasta malissimo e ti ho allontanata, mi manchi non posso negarlo ma ho anche paura di soffrire ancora "


Anche. Sta di fatto che però lei non mi ha chiesto nulla, "che facciamo?" l'ho detto io, e lei mi ha risposto "non lo so". Per quello dico che adesso è meglio che mi cerchi lei per ridarmi la roba, ecco.

(Mia madre poco fa: "Guarda che questa situazione è complessa solo per te". Grazie, mamma,)


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Anche. Sta di fatto che però lei non mi ha chiesto nulla, "che facciamo?" l'ho detto io, e lei mi ha risposto "non lo so". Per quello dico che adesso è meglio che mi cerchi lei per ridarmi la roba, ecco.
> 
> (Mia madre poco fa: "Guarda che questa situazione è complessa solo per te". Grazie, mamma,)


ok  
allora non ti resta che attendere


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ok
> allora non ti resta che attendere


È l'averla presa a ridere insieme a lei l'altro giorno che mi fa venire il senso di colpa. Sinceramente, vederla in tiro m'ha lusingata e mi sento tanto fessa.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È l'averla presa a ridere insieme a lei l'altro giorno che mi fa venire il senso di colpa. Sinceramente, vederla in tiro m'ha lusingata e mi sento tanto fessa.


Senso di colpa? Tu ?


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senso di colpa? Tu ?


Sì, beh, sai. Lei faceva finta di niente e io, polla, ho deciso di assecondarla, almeno fino a un certo punto. Da un lato mi è preso il dubbio che qualcosa lo prova ancora, dall'altro mi pento di non averle detto fino a che punto mi ha ferita e di avere, anzi, finto indifferenza per non scoprirmi troppo. Insomma, mi sento un po' fregata. M'ha detto che le è mancato parlare con me, ma intanto i cazzi sua si fa.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Hai tutte le ragioni del mondo.
> *Sono stata cresciuta con l'idea che non devo mai chiedere nulla a nessuno, e sono a un punto che nemmeno io so cosa mi serve*. Mi colpisce che due giorni prima di quel sabato in cui mi ha lasciata mi ha chiesto "Ma perché non mi dici che hai bisogno di me, allora?"
> (E quando torno a casa dai miei mi sento pure dire "ahh, ma perché quando sei da sola su te la cavi e qui ti fai aiutare?" Grazie al cazzo!)
> "Perché io per te c'ero prima che tu me lo chiedessi", le ho risposto.
> ...


Quante cose [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION]...

Leggi i grassetti. Parlano di te. 

In particolare quello che ho ingrandito...mi ha colpita molto...è un pensiero che riconosco, io ci ho impiegato anni a concedermi che è anche perchè si è così che altri possono desiderare (non dovere) prendersi cura di me. 

E il discorsetto è stato a me stessa che l'ho dovuto (e lo devo) fare. Questo si è un dovere. Ma nei miei di confronti. Tirare un respiro...serve avvicinarsi ai propri bisogni primari...cura, vicinanza, calore...accettarli e accettarsi in quei bisogni. Dall'accettazione scaturisce, con calma, anche il resto. 

Il dolore, non è altro che il rovescio della medaglia del piacere...servono entrambi. 
E la vergogna...forse non è esattamente di quello che si ha vergogna...quanto del fatto che ricorda a ognuno le proprie fragilità, che non siamo perfetti...per fortuna.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quante cose @_nina_...
> 
> Leggi i grassetti. Parlano di te.
> 
> ...


Vorrei abbracciarti. Stasera sto piangendo come quando se n'è andata da casa mia e non riesco a smettere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vorrei abbracciarti. Stasera sto piangendo come quando se n'è andata da casa mia e non riesco a smettere.


Per me è positivo piangere d'amore per se stesse.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

E gli U2 non aiutano. Bono, te possino.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è positivo piangere d'amore per se stesse.


Non sono sicura che io stia piangendo per quello, però. Anzi.


----------



## nina (5 Febbraio 2017)

Nel mentre, le riflessioni di Isabella di Borbone-Parma recitano:
"Di solito dico che il giorno inizia pensando a dio, io invece penso all'oggetto del mio amore."

Vabbe', ciao. Io mi sa che mi vesto e vado a ubriacarmi stasera.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E gli U2 non aiutano. Bono, te possino.


effettivamente mettersi a sentire One o With or Without You nelle tue condizioni emotive è assai disdicevole.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> effettivamente mettersi a sentire One o With or Without You nelle tue condizioni emotive è assai disdicevole.


Peggio, Love is blindness. Mi stavo per garrotare con il filo interdentale.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

... Più che altro, mi chiedo... ma c'è un modo giusto o sbagliato per gestire questa situazione? C'è qualcosa di sospeso solo per me, o anche dall'altra parte? Dovrei darle davvero l'incentivo con la scusa perché magari si sente in difficoltà? Oggi mi sta prendendo malissimo, prendo il telefono, scrivo "fammi sapere per le altre cose", poi mi sento stupida e cancello. Lo saprà, che deve ridarmi le cose. Se faceva la civetta quattro giorni fa, lo sa benissimo.


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Vorrei abbracciarti. Stasera sto piangendo come quando se n'è andata da casa mia e non riesco a smettere.





nina ha detto:


> Nel mentre, le riflessioni di Isabella di Borbone-Parma recitano:
> "Di solito dico che il giorno inizia pensando a dio, io invece penso all'oggetto del mio amore."
> 
> Vabbe', ciao. Io mi sa che mi vesto e vado a ubriacarmi stasera.


ciao 

alla fine sei uscita ad ubriacarti o sei rimasta a piangere? 

sai..credo sia poco importante sapere perchè si piange...poi lo si capisce, quando è il momento..ma serve piangere prima


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... Più che altro, mi chiedo... ma c'è un modo giusto o sbagliato per gestire questa situazione? C'è qualcosa di sospeso solo per me, o anche dall'altra parte? Dovrei darle davvero l'incentivo con la scusa perché magari si sente in difficoltà? Oggi mi sta prendendo malissimo, prendo il telefono, scrivo "fammi sapere per le altre cose", poi mi sento stupida e cancello. Lo saprà, che deve ridarmi le cose. Se faceva la civetta quattro giorni fa, lo sa benissimo.


Io sono sempre intervenuto pochissimo. Quando l'ho fatto è stato per fare 'na battuta, un'entrata a gamba tesa o a cazzo duro. Volevo ribadirti quello che penso (se non altro perché ci sono passato ina situazione simile alla tua, così come molti altri immagino)
Tu la ami. Lei invece non altrettanto. Il fatto che sia ancora molto legata a te è ovvio. Ti vuole sicuramente bene e non stiamo parlando del bene che si vuole a una sorella o a un'amica, ma di quello che resta dopo una storia importante. 
Ma l'amore, quello che ti fa vivere le storie con convinzione, è un'altra cosa. E' quello che provi tu. Non quello che prova lei. Il fatto che lei vada avanti con questo tira e molla ne è la dimostrazione. Se ti amasse, stai serena che la sua scelta l'avrebbe già fatta e saresti tu. E basta. 

L'unica soluzione? Un taglio netto. Come si recide un ramo di un albero che va potato. Niente più serate col telefono in mano per partorire un sms che magari non verrà mai spedito. O in attesa di un segnale di fumo, di un piccione viaggiatore, di un cazzo di indizio che ti dica che magari lei si è resa conto di amarti immensamente e che voglia rimettersi con te. Per te tuto questo vuol dire solo una cosa: sofferenza.
E la tua agonia sarà tanto più lunga, quanto più continuerai a restare aggrappata a una speranza che è più che altro un'utopia.

Taglia tutto. Non rispondere a suoi messaggi. Più taglierai i ponti e più lei magari si farà insistente. Non darle nessuna possibilità di rientrare nella tua vita. Solo così puoi tornare a essere quella che eri. Quella ragazza che l'ha fatta innamorare di te.
Lei è ricordo. Splendido. Lo sarà sempre. Magari la amerai anche per sempre. Ma ora devi andare avanti. Devi riprenderti la tua vita. Ne hai tanta davanti. Non perdere tempo. Che quello non ce lo ridà indietro nessuno

Buscopann


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> alla fine sei uscita ad ubriacarti o sei rimasta a piangere?
> 
> sai..credo sia poco importante sapere perchè si piange...poi lo si capisce, quando è il momento..ma serve piangere prima


Ubriacarsi costa  ho camminato per casa e ho pianto. Poi ho scritto unpoco di tesi. Ho ripianto. Fondamentalmente perché mi manca e perché mi sento deficiente.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono sempre intervenuto pochissimo. Quando l'ho fatto è stato per fare 'na battuta, un'entrata a gamba tesa o a cazzo duro. Volevo ribadirti quello che penso (se non altro perché ci sono passato ina situazione simile alla tua, così come molti altri immagino)
> Tu la ami. Lei invece non altrettanto. Il fatto che sia ancora molto legata a te è ovvio. Ti vuole sicuramente bene e non stiamo parlando del bene che si vuole a una sorella o a un'amica, ma di quello che resta dopo una storia importante.
> Ma l'amore, quello che ti fa vivere le storie con convinzione, è un'altra cosa. E' quello che provi tu. Non quello che prova lei. Il fatto che lei vada avanti con questo tira e molla ne è la dimostrazione. Se ti amasse, stai serena che la sua scelta l'avrebbe già fatta e saresti tu. E basta.
> 
> ...


Tu c'hai ragione. E io potrei risponderti un sacco di vaccate, fra cui "ti darei ragione in caso di persona più stabile", la verità è che ci ho anche provato, fallendo miseramente, come potete ben vedere. Tagliarla fuori per adesso non mi è possibile. E se poi veramente dovesse diventare stabile e ricostruire un rapporto con me da persona più cresciuta (id est "ok, va bene, ci vogliamo tanto bene, a te serve lo spazio e devi crescerti per cazzi tuoi, vediamo se ci rincontriamo più avanti... ma prima spiegami due cose")? A me non torna il fatto che non mi sembra la mancanza d'amore il problema, ma la mancanza di stabilità sua. A vederla capireste.

... Parafrasando, mi sa che sono vigliacca io, in tutto questo. 
(È il suo "Mi è mancato tutto!" con sorrisone, che m'ha distrutta. L'ho rivista com'era prima che cominciassimo a litigare.)


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> *Ubriacarsi costa*  ho camminato per casa e ho pianto. Poi ho scritto unpoco di tesi. Ho ripianto. Fondamentalmente perché mi manca e perché mi sento deficiente.


fatto bene...e poi la balla triste è veramente uno spreco 

Mi ricordo che quando ho ricominciato a piangere, prima ho pianto di me, poi ho pianto per me e poi ho pianto con me...

piangere perchè ti senti una deficiente, a me sembra un buon inizio sai? per abbracciarti


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> fatto bene...e poi la balla triste è veramente uno spreco
> 
> Mi ricordo che quando ho ricominciato a piangere, prima ho pianto di me, poi ho pianto per me e poi ho pianto con me...
> 
> piangere perchè ti senti una deficiente, a me sembra un buon inizio sai? per abbracciarti


Ma poi sai, lo reggo anche male. Venti secondi e ti dormo nel bicchiere. In luogo pubblico non è il caso...
Eh. Lo so. Piango perché mi ha detto che le sono mancata, piango perché l'ho vista contenta, piango perché mi sento in colpa di essermi sentita contenta io... piango perché ho pensato "no ok, qui devo scriverle una mail, almeno per iscritto non perdo il filo e non perdo il coraggio"... e poi il coraggio mi passa pure per quello. Allora ripiego tutto in un angolo pensando "massì, vada come vada", scrivo un poco di tesi e poi piango. Però almeno scrivo la tesi.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Tu c'hai ragione. E io potrei risponderti un sacco di vaccate, fra cui "ti darei ragione in caso di persona più stabile", la verità è che ci ho anche provato, fallendo miseramente, come potete ben vedere. Tagliarla fuori per adesso non mi è possibile. E se poi veramente dovesse diventare stabile e ricostruire un rapporto con me da persona più cresciuta (id est "ok, va bene, ci vogliamo tanto bene, a te serve lo spazio e devi crescerti per cazzi tuoi, vediamo se ci rincontriamo più avanti... ma prima spiegami due cose")? A me non torna il fatto che non mi sembra la mancanza d'amore il problema, ma la mancanza di stabilità sua. A vederla capireste.
> 
> ... Parafrasando, mi sa che sono vigliacca io, in tutto questo.
> (È il suo "Mi è mancato tutto!" con sorrisone, che m'ha distrutta. L'ho rivista com'era prima che cominciassimo a litigare.)


Per fare certe scelte ci vuole una grande forza di volontà. Ma è una scelta che paga. L'unica in realtà che ti è di aiuto.

Il fatto che tu ritenga che la sua scelta sia dovuta alla sua instabilità è un altro atteggiamento tipico di queste situazioni. Chi resta fregato alla fine tende a giustificare l'altra persona: è instabile, è confusa, vive un momento di merda, soffre di attacchi di panico, c'ha la diarrea e via discorrendo.
Ci si inganna per non vedere la realtà. E la realtà è che a lei va benissimo tenerti legata in questo modo. Perché così è lei che regge il gioco. Se lei non ha voglia di stare con te ti sta lontana. Se invece ha voglia, sa che tu ci sei. A chi non farebbe comodo una situazione così? 
Lei non taglierà mai questo cordone ombelicale che vi unisce. Devi essere tu a farlo.

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma poi sai, lo reggo anche male. Venti secondi e ti dormo nel bicchiere. In luogo pubblico non è il caso...
> Eh. Lo so. Piango perché mi ha detto che le sono mancata, piango perché l'ho vista contenta, piango perché *mi sento in colpa di essermi sentita contenta io*... piango perché ho pensato "no ok, qui devo scriverle una mail, almeno per iscritto non perdo il filo e non perdo il coraggio"... e poi il coraggio mi passa pure per quello. Allora ripiego tutto in un angolo pensando "massì, vada come vada", scrivo un poco di tesi e poi piango. Però almeno scrivo la tesi.


La tesi è la cosa più importante, semplicemente perchè è tua e rappresenta te, un tuo fare e un tuo esprimerti nel mondo, ampio o limitato che sia poco conta. 

Cosa intendi col grassetto?


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per fare certe scelte ci vuole una grande forza di volontà. Ma è una scelta che paga. L'unica in realtà che ti è di aiuto.
> 
> Il fatto che tu ritenga che la sua scelta sia dovuta alla sua instabilità è un altro atteggiamento tipico di queste situazioni. Chi resta fregato alla fine tende a giustificare l'altra persona: è instabile, è confusa, vive un momento di merda, soffre di attacchi di panico, c'ha la diarrea e via discorrendo.
> Ci si inganna per non vedere la realtà. E la realtà è che a lei va benissimo tenerti legata in questo modo. Perché così è lei che regge il gioco. Se lei non ha voglia di stare con te ti sta lontana. Se invece ha voglia, sa che tu ci sei. A chi non farebbe comodo una situazione così?
> ...


L'unica cosa che mi sento di fare in questo momento è non scriverle in attesa della mia roba.
(Anche se sto per cedere alla grande. Pur ripetendomi che per due mesi sono stata bravissima e mo' al primo cenno di contentezza mi sdilinquisto? NOPE! NO! ZILCH! NADA!)


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La tesi è la cosa più importante, semplicemente perchè è tua e rappresenta te, un tuo fare e un tuo esprimerti nel mondo, ampio o limitato che sia poco conta.
> 
> Cosa intendi col grassetto?


Ero contenta di vederla giovedì,e lei lo ha visto, e siamo riuscite a parlare come nulla fosse per un po'. Mi fa sentire molto in colpa anche se in quel momento mi ha fatto star bene. Non sono riuscita a partire con l'insulto libero, a vederla così poco indifferente dopo tanto tempo ho voluto godermi il momento... mi spiego?


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ero contenta di vederla giovedì,e lei lo ha visto, e s*iamo riuscite a parlare come nulla fosse per un po'. Mi fa sentire molto in colpa* anche se in quel momento mi ha fatto star bene. Non sono riuscita a partire con l'insulto libero, a vederla così poco indifferente dopo tanto tempo ho voluto godermi il momento... mi spiego?


il grassetto...come mai? 

Lascia perdere l'insulto libero, che è solo il rovescio della medaglia del parlare come se nulla fosse...


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> il grassetto...come mai?
> 
> Lascia perdere l'insulto libero, che è solo il rovescio della medaglia del parlare come se nulla fosse...


"Oh Gesù d'amore acceso quanto sei scema, ti ha parlato come prima e ti ha pure risposto che sì, le è mancato TUTTO dopo quello che ti ha fatto e tu ci hai parlato tranquilla?!" << mio monologo interiore in questi giorni. Poi mi sale lo "'sticazzi, siamo persone, mica macchine!" ... e scrivo.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> "Oh Gesù d'amore acceso quanto sei scema, ti ha parlato come prima e ti ha pure risposto che sì, le è mancato TUTTO dopo quello che ti ha fatto e tu ci hai parlato tranquilla?!" << mio monologo interiore in questi giorni. Poi mi sale lo "'sticazzi, siamo persone, mica macchine!" ... e scrivo.


siccome sono pigro e nun c'ho voja de rileggeme tutto il 3d, ti chiedo:  ma non è che alla fine è tutta e solo questione di attacchi di manico?   hai detto che tu e lei state sui 20-22 anni, giusto?


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> "Oh Gesù d'amore acceso quanto sei scema, ti ha parlato come prima e ti ha pure risposto che sì, le è mancato TUTTO dopo quello che ti ha fatto e tu ci hai parlato tranquilla?!" << mio monologo interiore in questi giorni. Poi mi sale lo "'sticazzi, siamo persone, mica macchine!" ... e scrivo.


eh..direi che è una bella domanda...

e non che tu le hai parlato tranquilla...ma che lei ti ha parlato come prima e che ti dice che le sono mancate cose per cui non si muove per quanto è lunga. 

Cerca dove ti senti in colpa verso di te, nina...perchè è lì un nodo da sciogliere per poter guardare questa situazione

Continui a guardare con gli occhi di lei...e dentro di te scatta dolore e colpa...usa i tuoi occhi. 

Non i suoi.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> siccome sono pigro nun c'ho voja de rileggeme tutto il 3d, ti chiedo:  ma non è che alla fine è tutta e solo questione di attacchi di manico?   hai detto che tu e lei state sui 20-22 anni, giusto?


Di manico nel senso che le è garbato l'uccello del collega o volevi scrivere 'panico'?

(Bonjour finesse. Lo so, sono un piccolo scaricatore di porto coi vestitini.)


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh..direi che è una bella domanda...
> 
> e non che tu le hai parlato tranquilla...ma che lei ti ha parlato come prima e che ti dice che le sono mancate cose per cui non si muove per quanto è lunga.
> 
> ...


Sai cosa, è che a guardare con i miei occhi sento che non c'è colpa nell'aver risposto così, perché sono umana. Poi però mi incazzo con me stessa. La risposta sarebbe prenderla tutta un po' più alla 'sticazzi, immagino.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> siccome sono pigro e nun c'ho voja de rileggeme tutto il 3d, ti chiedo:  ma non è che alla fine è tutta e solo questione di attacchi di manico?   hai detto che tu e lei state sui 20-22 anni, giusto?


Tu la devi smettere di vivere  di rendita forumistica  ( riassuntini e sintesi) e votare a destra ...


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu la devi smettere di vivere  di rendita forumistica  ( riassuntini e sintesi) e votare a destra ...


Ti aspettavo al varco. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Di manico nel senso che le è garbato l'uccello del collega o volevi scrivere 'panico'?
> 
> (Bonjour finesse. Lo so, sono un piccolo scaricatore di porto coi vestitini.)


Ma che panico al Perpli panico viene solo se gli suona alla porta Hillary Clinton 

Era manico


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ti aspettavo al varco. :rotfl:


Bella lei..sto leggendo


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che panico al Perpli panico viene solo se gli suona alla porta Hillary Clinton
> 
> Era manico


Mi sto per pisciare addosso. Aiuto.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Di manico nel senso che le è garbato l'uccello del collega o volevi scrivere 'panico'?
> 
> (Bonjour finesse. Lo so, sono un piccolo scaricatore di porto coi vestitini.)


no no, intendevo proprio manico.   mi chiedevo se la soluziione Occamianamente parlando, non sia più semplice di quanto prospettato finora.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi sto per pisciare addosso. Aiuto.


No no ...corri in bagno 

Io comunque una volta per ridere me la sono fatta sotto sul serio ...che figura e merda :facepalm:


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sai cosa, è che a guardare con i miei occhi sento che non c'è colpa nell'aver risposto così, perché sono umana. Poi però mi incazzo con me stessa. La risposta sarebbe prenderla tutta un po' più alla 'sticazzi, immagino.


E allora prova a capire perchè ti incazzi con te. Con i tuoi occhi però...e non per cercare scusanti a come si comporta. 

Trattala e pretendi quello che pretendi da te. Come minimo. 

Che se ti incazzi, siccome non sei scema, un motivo che non ti torna c'è. E il nodo è esattamente in quel motivo


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che panico al Perpli panico viene solo se gli suona alla porta Hillary Clinton
> 
> Era manico


e ti voglio vedere a non farti prendere dai conati di vomito, a trovarti davanti una strega.


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e ti voglio vedere a non farti prendere dai conati di vomito, a trovarti davanti una strega.


va là...:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e ti voglio vedere a non farti prendere dai conati di vomito, a trovarti davanti una strega.


A me vengono con il tizio dai capelli color Crodino sbiadito 

Non inquiniamo il 3D di [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] :carneval:


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no, intendevo proprio manico.   mi chiedevo se la soluziione Occamianamente parlando, non sia più semplice di quanto prospettato finora.


Anche? Nel senso, se mi zoccoleggi davanti alle spalle e non dietro, raccontandomi palle, uno ne potrebbe pure parlare, immagino - ma siamo già un passo avanti allo stato di cose corrente, così.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> va là...:carneval::carneval:


Fra lei e il parrucchino, mi sa che è tutto un conato generico XD.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Anche? Nel senso, se mi zoccoleggi davanti alle spalle e non dietro, raccontandomi palle, uno ne potrebbe pure parlare, immagino - ma siamo già un passo avanti allo stato di cose corrente, così.


e tu hai mai provasto a dirglielo?  che se il problema è sperimentare nel sesso, se ne può parlare e trovare una formula in cui stiate in equazione tutte e 2?


----------



## trilobita (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Di manico nel senso che le è garbato l'uccello del collega o volevi scrivere 'panico'?
> 
> (Bonjour finesse. Lo so, sono un piccolo scaricatore di porto coi vestitini.)


Ciao,Nina.
A proposito di manico,gli è passato lo squarauss al tuo amico con cui dovevi
incontrarti?
Magari uscirci per toglierti un pochino da sto'circolo vizioso di pensieri..


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Fra lei e il parrucchino, mi sa che è tutto un conato generico XD.


:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Nina.
> A proposito di manico,gli è passato lo squarauss al tuo amico con cui dovevi
> incontrarti?
> Magari uscirci per toglierti un pochino da sto'circolo vizioso di pensieri..


ma non aveva lo squarauss :rotfl::rotfl:...erano anni che non lo sentivo!!! :carneval:


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora prova a capire perchè ti incazzi con te. Con i tuoi occhi però...e non per cercare scusanti a come si comporta.
> 
> Trattala e pretendi quello che pretendi da te. Come minimo.
> 
> Che se ti incazzi, siccome non sei scema, un motivo che non ti torna c'è. E il nodo è esattamente in quel motivo


Mi incazzo in questo preciso momento perché sto pensando "Dai, le scrivo. Mi butto. Tanto peggio di così. So che voglio riavvicinarmi e voglio capire se ci sono i presupposti per farlo, anche se non adesso, perché serve tempo a me, e serve tempo pure a lei: se deve essere, la voglio alla pari, c'è gente che poi ricomincia con un'altra testa". Poi mi pento di averlo pensato e torno a fare la Persona Stoica Che Fa Finta Di Nulla Perché Deve Essere Lei A Riattaccare Bottone Se Vuole Dato Che Ha Ammesso Di Averla Fatta Grossa™.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Nina.
> A proposito di manico,gli è passato lo squarauss al tuo amico con cui dovevi
> incontrarti?
> Magari uscirci per toglierti un pochino da sto'circolo vizioso di pensieri..


Sì. L'esperienza è stata un poco penosa, onestamente, ma poi lo rivedo per curiosità scientifica. Quando è andato via mi sono strozzata di pianto perché non era lei.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu hai mai provasto a dirglielo?  che se il problema è sperimentare nel sesso, se ne può parlare e trovare una formula in cui stiate in equazione tutte e 2?


È che per me una cosa simile è stata sempre fuori discussione... ma se era questo il suo problema poteva dirmelo. Adesso, lasciate ci siam lasciate, c'è da vedere se veramente doveva farsi i fatti suoi perché le è salita un'euforia generica che non ha mai avuto... e su questo ci credo, gliel'ho vista, e sono certa siano le medicine che prende.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È che per me una cosa simile è stata sempre fuori discussione... ma se era questo il suo problema poteva dirmelo. Adesso, lasciate ci siam lasciate, c'è da vedere se veramente doveva farsi i fatti suoi perché le è salita un'euforia generica che non ha mai avuto... e su questo ci credo, gliel'ho vista, e sono certa siano le medicine che prende.


non so che medicine prenda e cos'abbia, ma non mi risulta che esistano cure che ti facciano piacere il cazzo, se sei lesbica, detta poeticamente.

io la domanda gliela farei.   che la sperimentazione sessuale mi pare non sia al di fuori dei tuoi interessi.  se fosse quello il nodo, mi par eun problema risolvibile.

riguardo l'esperienza penosa, nello stato d'animo in cui sei, anche Rocco Siffredi fallirebbe, ma anche una Michelle Ferrari.

uno spera sempre che una botta possa almeno distrarre, ma per me certe cose dovresti farle quando sei serena ed a posto con te stessa.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non so che medicine prenda e cos'abbia, ma non mi risulta che esistano cure che ti facciano piacere il cazzo, se sei lesbica, detta poeticamente.
> 
> io la domanda gliela farei.   che la sperimentazione sessuale mi pare non sia al di fuori dei tuoi interessi.  se fosse quello il nodo, mi par eun problema risolvibile.
> 
> ...


Ahahahah!
Siamo bi e lei prende da marzo degli antidepressivi per un disturbo dell'umore - cazzo del collega a parte, che non so se ne pigli o meno (lei mi ha detto di no, che non ci è più tornata, che è vero che le medicine le toglievano la voglia di fare sesso in generale, che ha colto l'occasione in quel momento per provare e che ci eravamo molto allontanate) è diventata molto più socievole, infatti mi ha detto "devi capire che adesso io non ho più paura di attaccare bottone con gli altri e ho degli amici per la prima volta. Adesso sono forte, sono cresciuta.". E ok, è vero, prima non ne aveva nemmeno uno. E io le ho giustamente detto "ma scusa, se era questo il problema e mi avevi detto che sono la tua compagna di vita, stare insieme significa condividere le cose belle, o no?". Non riesco a capirla. Mi fa "Non ti ho detto di lui perché sapevo non mi avresti perdonata" "Ma potevi provare a farlo, cosa ne sai?" Non mi ha detto non ti amo più, nemmeno quella sera, anzi, m'ha detto, dopo che l'ho sgamata "sono ancora innamorata di te" e io non so cosa mi abbia trattenuta dallo spaccarle la faccia. Forse semplicemente potrebbe far bene a tutte e due farsi i cazzi propri per un tot e vedere che succede? Non so che dirti. Giovedì le chiedo se le sono mancata e lei mi risponde "Sì, e io ti sono mancata?" "Sì, ma cosa ti è mancato?" "Tutto!" Se mi volevi dire "voglio semplicemente fare altre cose per un po'" potevi farlo senza trattarmi di merda per mesi e farti sgamare, ecco.
Sì, vabbe', a parte che il tipo è un ripiego palese, penso mi abbia proprio fatto salire un pochetto di nausea lo smanettamento dell'organo in sé, per dirla così. Ma è possibile sia tutta una serie di fattori anche questa.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

Io sarei quasi tentata di mandarle un messaggio con una cazzata scema. Mi ha pure detto "Adesso sono più socievole ma sono sempre io, eh, mi piacciono le stesse cose! Volevo commentarti un sacco di film, ma sapevo di non poterlo più fare!"
... Gesù, dammi la forza.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ahahahah!
> Siamo bi e lei prende da marzo degli antidepressivi per un disturbo dell'umore - cazzo del collega a parte, che non so se ne pigli o meno (lei mi ha detto di no, che non ci è più tornata, che è vero che le medicine le toglievano la voglia di fare sesso in generale, che ha colto l'occasione in quel momento per provare e che ci eravamo molto allontanate) è diventata molto più socievole, infatti mi ha detto "devi capire che adesso io non ho più paura di attaccare bottone con gli altri e ho degli amici per la prima volta. Adesso sono forte, sono cresciuta.". E ok, è vero, prima non ne aveva nemmeno uno. E io le ho giustamente detto "ma scusa, se era questo il problema e mi avevi detto che sono la tua compagna di vita, stare insieme significa condividere le cose belle, o no?". Non riesco a capirla. Mi fa "Non ti ho detto di lui perché sapevo non mi avresti perdonata" "Ma potevi provare a farlo, cosa ne sai?" Non mi ha detto non ti amo più, nemmeno quella sera, anzi, m'ha detto, dopo che l'ho sgamata "sono ancora innamorata di te" e io non so cosa mi abbia trattenuta dallo spaccarle la faccia. Forse semplicemente potrebbe far bene a tutte e due farsi i cazzi propri per un tot e vedere che succede? Non so che dirti. Giovedì le chiedo se le sono mancata e lei mi risponde "Sì, e io ti sono mancata?" "Sì, ma cosa ti è mancato?" "Tutto!" Se mi volevi dire "voglio semplicemente fare altre cose per un po'" potevi farlo senza trattarmi di merda per mesi e farti sgamare, ecco.
> Sì, vabbe', a parte che il tipo è un ripiego palese, penso mi abbia proprio fatto salire un pochetto di nausea lo smanettamento dell'organo in sé, per dirla così. Ma è possibile sia tutta una serie di fattori anche questa.


boh.  secondo me lei è lucida come io sono bello, cioè zero.

e tu ti stai facendo il fegato marcio per una persona che al momento è annebbiata.   qui si tratta di capire se l'annebbiamento è momentaneo o no.    quindi il tot di tempo dovrebbe servire per quello.

dopo di che, io la domanda sulla sperimentazione la porrei.   se capisce che la cosa può trasformarsi in complicità, secondo me salvate capra e cavoli.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  secondo me lei è lucida come io sono bello, cioè zero.
> 
> e tu ti stai facendo il fegato marcio per una persona che al momento è annebbiata.   qui si tratta di capire se l'annebbiamento è momentaneo o no.    quindi il tot di tempo dovrebbe servire per quello.
> 
> dopo di che, io la domanda sulla sperimentazione la porrei.   se capisce che la cosa può trasformarsi in complicità, secondo me salvate capra e cavoli.


Intanto da giovedì che ci siamo viste non mi ha scritto niente, se tanto  le sono mancata, e mi ha detto "lo so che dovevo portarti anche  un'altra cosa, ma era ingombrante e te la porto un'altra volta." Adesso  non so se chiederle biecamente "Senti, ma quando me lo riporti l'altro  coso?!" per fingere dignità e non dirle "volevo vederti" o aspettare che sia lei a dirmi "Senti,  quando devo riportarti il coso?"


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

Forse ha ragione mia mamma: dovrei scriverle una mail.


----------



## nina (6 Febbraio 2017)

Facciamo una bella cosa.
L'ho contattata per riavere le mie cose due settimane fa per poterla vedere. L'ho rivista, è stata amichevole. Abbiamo rifissato per farmi riavere il resto delle mie cose, 4gg fa l'ho rivista, abbiamo parlato, seppur con omissioni, e riso pure come prima. Mi ha dato l'idea che è presa dai cazzi suoi, ma indifferente non le sono.
L'ho rivista dopo che non l'avevo giustamente vista per 2 mesi dopo una delle peggio rotture mai viste.
Dopo 4 giorni sarò in grado di aspettare come una persona adulta e vedere se stavolta ha i coglioni, dato che mi sta portando la roba a pezzi. Sono adulta, giusto?
Giusto.
E quindi, adesso mi distraggo e vado a guardarmi Bones.


----------



## nina (7 Febbraio 2017)

Liberissimi di non crederci, ma ha esordito pomeriggio con un "Ehi, tutto bene? La tesi? Ti controllo, sai" e stiamo chiacchierando normalmente di cose che ci piacciono. Direi che il discorso serio lo rimando a quando la rivedo di persona. Boh. Sono un poco stranita.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Liberissimi di non crederci, ma ha esordito pomeriggio con un "Ehi, tutto bene? La tesi? Ti controllo, sai" e stiamo chiacchierando normalmente di cose che ci piacciono. Direi che il discorso serio lo rimando a quando la rivedo di persona. Boh. Sono un poco stranita.


E se fosse un suo modo per riavvicinarsi e non sentirsi in colpa?
Ciao bellezza: )


----------



## nina (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E se fosse un suo modo per riavvicinarsi e non sentirsi in colpa?
> Ciao bellezza: )


Ciao Fiammetta!!!!
Sì, penso di sì... è un modo molto suo, questo. Mi sta venendo la voglia di chiederle "Maaaa oggi mi parli perché sei a casa senza far nulla?" ma me lo sto tenendo. I discorsi seri si fanno faccia a faccia.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta!!!!
> Sì, penso di sì... è un modo molto suo, questo. Mi sta venendo la voglia di chiederle "Maaaa oggi mi parli perché sei a casa senza far nulla?" ma me lo sto tenendo. I discorsi seri si fanno faccia a faccia.


si se vuoi capire quale sarà il vostro futuro non dire nulla di ciò..segui il flusso 
Quando vi incontrate sarà altra cosa


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta!!!!
> Sì, penso di sì... è un modo molto suo, questo. Mi sta venendo la voglia di chiederle "Maaaa oggi mi parli perché sei a casa senza far nulla?" ma me lo sto tenendo. I discorsi seri si fanno faccia a faccia.


Niente da fare,se vuoi parlare con Nina,devi andare nel.suo 3d,altrimenti ciccia.
Allora,sta picciotta,capisce o no?
Spero che almeno il vestito ti stia bene..


----------



## nina (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si se vuoi capire quale sarà il vostro futuro non dire nulla di ciò..segui il flusso
> Quando vi incontrate sarà altra cosa


Almeno a questo giro so che non c'è limite al peggio!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Niente da fare,se vuoi parlare con Nina,devi andare nel.suo 3d,altrimenti ciccia.
> Allora,sta picciotta,capisce o no?
> Spero che almeno il vestito ti stia bene..



 [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] per ora è  troppo presa dalla sua storia 
Ma poi un incursione su Maremma maiala l'ha fatta


----------



## nina (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Niente da fare,se vuoi parlare con Nina,devi andare nel.suo 3d,altrimenti ciccia.
> Allora,sta picciotta,capisce o no?
> Spero che almeno il vestito ti stia bene..


Sono un piccolo istrice timido! Leggo tanto sul forum, però... appena mi verrà da aggiungere, stai certo che lo faccio!
Ma che ne so, trilo... qua qualcuno che non capisce c'è di sicuro, e sono io. Spero di non pigliarmi una vangata nei denti.


----------



## nina (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_nina_ per ora è  troppo presa dalla sua storia
> Ma poi un incursione su Maremma maiala l'ha fatta


Aspettate che torni in forma... vi pentirete di avermelo chiesto .
Boh ragazzi, io mi lancio. Male che va o mi schianto, o schianto lei. Che se non fosse così bella mi sarebbe tutto molto più facile.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Aspettate che torni in forma... vi pentirete di avermelo chiesto .
> Boh ragazzi, io mi lancio. Male che va o mi schianto, o schianto lei. Che se non fosse così bella mi sarebbe tutto molto più facile.


Sei una forza [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] !!!!


----------



## nina (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei una forza @_nina_ !!!!


Tanto prima o poi, diceva mio padre, moriremo tutti! E infatti, povero cristo.


----------



## nina (8 Febbraio 2017)

Eeeeeeeee boh, a fronte di un pomeriggio intero e di una nottata passata a ciarlare, mi dà l'idea che non voglia sbilanciarsi più di tanto, e a tratti vorrei percuoterla con una pala:

"AHHH, sta per uiscire il sequel di [titolo che siamo andate a vedere i primi tempi che stavamo insieme]! Sono morta quando ho visto il trailer, ho pensato 'chissà che avresti detto guardandolo'!"
Io lì per lì tentatissima di risponderle "Sì, l'ho visto pure io, solo che a me è venuto un colpo al cuore..."
Ho pensato _statte bòna che tanto per messaggio peggiori solo la situazione _preferendo un "Io mi ricordo più la giornata che il film!"
"Sì anche, io mi ricordo quanto abbiamo riso!"

... POI PER MAGIA E' ARRIVATA L'ORA CHE DOVEVA ANDARE A DORMIRE.

Cos'è, ha la coda di paglia, è indelicata ebbasta... o scappa punto? Io boh. Che brutta cosa l'insonnia.


----------



## nina (8 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  secondo me lei è lucida come io sono bello, cioè zero.
> 
> e tu ti stai facendo il fegato marcio per una persona che al momento è annebbiata.   qui si tratta di capire se l'annebbiamento è momentaneo o no.    quindi il tot di tempo dovrebbe servire per quello.
> 
> dopo di che, io la domanda sulla sperimentazione la porrei.   se capisce che la cosa può trasformarsi in complicità, secondo me salvate capra e cavoli.


Comunque, per risponderti più direttamente penso che se i rapporti dovessero ricostruirsi penso un minimo di apertura a fini sperimentali gliela concederei, alla fine meglio davanti alle spalle che dietro, perché è stata la bugia più del tradimento in sé a devastarmi, anche se al pensiero che l'altro era entrato dove era entrato e io ci avevo messo del mio lì per lì mi sono venuti i conati per giorni. Fra l'altro non ho ben capito se comunque mi avrebbe lasciato, se davvero è stato occasionale, e voglio capire se adesso vuole farsi perdonare o vuole l'amica per parlare dei film. E se dovesse essere che ricominciamo, metto dei paletti: non sono la tua sputacchiera emotiva, né il tuo giocattolo.
... oltretutto leggo tutti voi qui sul forum e mi sento l'unica cogliona talmente innamorata da VOLER perdonarla nonostante messaggiasse con lui avendo me di fianco, quando dovrebbe essermi scaduta. Forse sono più fuori io di lei.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Comunque, per risponderti più direttamente penso che se i rapporti dovessero ricostruirsi penso un minimo di apertura a fini sperimentali gliela concederei, alla fine meglio davanti alle spalle che dietro, perché è stata la bugia più del tradimento in sé a devastarmi, anche se al pensiero che l'altro era entrato dove era entrato e io ci avevo messo del mio lì per lì mi sono venuti i conati per giorni. Fra l'altro non ho ben capito se comunque mi avrebbe lasciato, se davvero è stato occasionale, e voglio capire se adesso vuole farsi perdonare o vuole l'amica per parlare dei film. E se dovesse essere che ricominciamo, metto dei paletti: non sono la tua sputacchiera emotiva, né il tuo giocattolo.
> ... oltretutto leggo tutti voi qui sul forum e mi sento l'unica cogliona talmente innamorata da VOLER perdonarla nonostante messaggiasse con lui avendo me di fianco, quando dovrebbe essermi scaduta. Forse sono più fuori io di lei.


perchè al netto delle sperimentazioni continui a vederla come la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco.

per questo ti dico se sia possibile trovare un punto di equilibrio sul tema.   magari trovate anche delle cose che stuzzicano entrambe e lei scopre una te ancora più interessante di quanto tu non sia già ai suoi occhi.

sul resto, tocca aspettare che le passi l'annebbiamento


----------



## nina (8 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè al netto delle sperimentazioni continui a vederla come la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco.
> 
> per questo ti dico se sia possibile trovare un punto di equilibrio sul tema.   magari trovate anche delle cose che stuzzicano entrambe e lei scopre una te ancora più interessante di quanto tu non sia già ai suoi occhi.
> 
> sul resto, tocca aspettare che le passi l'annebbiamento


Ora come ora, bisogna vedere il suo sentimento dove arriva - perché io del mio sono sempre stata convinta, e lo so che è un discorso paradossale da fare, in teoria sono io la tradita, dovrei essere io quella col coltello dalla parte del manico, invece mi sento fessa.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ora come ora, bisogna vedere il suo sentimento dove arriva - perché io del mio sono sempre stata convinta, e lo so che è un discorso paradossale da fare, in teoria sono io la tradita, dovrei essere io quella col coltello dalla parte del manico, invece mi sento fessa.


Un vecchio detto napoletano: se la camicia non ti vuole strappala.


----------



## nina (8 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un vecchio detto napoletano: se la camicia non ti vuole strappala.


Che significa "prova a saltarle addosso" o "lascia perdere"?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Che significa "prova a saltarle addosso" o "lascia perdere"?


Lascia perdere, sei una bella persona, giovane ma sai quante altre ci sono?


----------



## ipazia (8 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eeeeeeeee boh, a fronte di un pomeriggio intero e di una nottata passata a ciarlare, mi dà l'idea che non voglia sbilanciarsi più di tanto, e a tratti vorrei percuoterla con una pala:
> 
> "AHHH, sta per uiscire il sequel di [titolo che siamo andate a vedere i primi tempi che stavamo insieme]! Sono morta quando ho visto il trailer, ho pensato 'chissà che avresti detto guardandolo'!"
> Io lì per lì tentatissima di risponderle "Sì, l'ho visto pure io, solo che a me è venuto un colpo al cuore..."
> ...


nina...non interpretarla, è impossibile...guardala e ascoltati...senti come ti fa sentire ORA. Non andare a cercare il passato. E' ORA che sei in relazione con lei. Ed è ORA che senti se lei ti fa star bene o male. 

non sei tu a dover valutare te stessa alla luce di lei...è lei che "devi" valutare se è degna di te...

le sue motivazioni sono a carico suo. Non tuo. 

tu guarda i fatti.


----------



## nina (8 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> nina...non interpretarla, è impossibile...guardala e ascoltati...senti come ti fa sentire ORA. Non andare a cercare il passato. E' ORA che sei in relazione con lei. Ed è ORA che senti se lei ti fa star bene o male.
> 
> non sei tu a dover valutare te stessa alla luce di lei...è lei che "devi" valutare se è degna di te...
> 
> ...


Ora come ora, a me fa male non cercarla, snche se chiacchieriamo per messaggio di film e basta... altro non so dire. Certe volte le scappano delle robe che mi viene da tirarle qualcosa, ma penso l'unica medicina sarebbe un altro faccia a faccia che non oso chiedere, e che lei non chiede a me, tutto qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ora come ora, a me fa male non cercarla, snche se chiacchieriamo per messaggio di film e basta... altro non so dire. Certe volte le scappano delle robe che mi viene da tirarle qualcosa, ma penso l'unica medicina sarebbe un altro faccia a faccia che non oso chiedere, e che lei non chiede a me, tutto qui.


Sei tu che le messaggi per fare 2 chiacchiere?


----------



## nina (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che le messaggi per fare 2 chiacchiere?


Ieri è stata lei. Oggi sono stata io.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ieri è stata lei. Oggi sono stata io.


Il consiglio di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mi sembra il più sensato vivitela day by day per come si pone ora


----------



## nina (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il consiglio di @_ipazia_ mi sembra il più sensato vivitela day by day per come si pone ora


È l'unica, altrimenti impazzisco.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È l'unica, altrimenti impazzisco.


La tesi ? 
Che tu stai combattendo su due fronti bisogna andar di pari passo


----------



## nina (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tesi ?
> Che tu stai combattendo su due fronti bisogna andar di pari passo


... che se ripenso che mentre ero sotto tesi in Triennale mi ha lasciata mentre stavo scrivendo la tesi di letteratura in inglese...

(Nota positiva di oggi, al relatore piace la tesi più che a me )


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... che se ripenso che mentre ero sotto tesi in Triennale mi ha lasciata mentre stavo scrivendo la tesi di letteratura in inglese...
> 
> (Nota positiva di oggi, al relatore piace la tesi più che a me )


Bene deve piacere al relatore 

La figlia di una mia amica di lasciata dal fidanzato ( per un'altra) poche settimane prima di discutere la tesi 
Prese  110 e lode


----------



## nina (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bene deve piacere al relatore
> 
> La figlia di una mia amica di lasciata dal fidanzato ( per un'altra) poche settimane prima di discutere la tesi
> Prese  110 e lode


Ce la posso fare... il 110 ce l'ho in tasca!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ce la posso fare... il 110 ce l'ho in tasca!


:up:


----------



## nina (9 Febbraio 2017)

Al netto del pezzaccio di tesi redatto oggi, e pure della conversazione sostenuta... direi che la prossima volta che una persona ti fa dal nulla "Ehi, stanno passando Besame Mucho", forse che forse posso cogliere la palla al balzo e chiedere se il bacio lo vuole.

(Salve, ho 26 anni e me la faccio sotto come una ragazzina :rotfl


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Al netto del pezzaccio di tesi redatto oggi, e pure della conversazione sostenuta... direi che la prossima volta che una persona ti fa dal nulla "Ehi, stanno passando Besame Mucho", forse che forse posso cogliere la palla al balzo e chiedere se il bacio lo vuole.
> 
> (Salve, ho 26 anni e me la faccio sotto come una ragazzina :rotfl


Sei giovane altroché: )


----------



## nina (9 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei giovane altroché: )


Giovane, ok, adulta, pure... ma di certo non ho più l'età per cagarmi sotto! *va a nascondersi*


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2017)

meglio una birra


----------



## nina (9 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio una birra


Quella sempre a prescindere!


----------



## nina (10 Febbraio 2017)

Eeeee chiacchiere di qua e chiacchiere di là, finisce che fra poco andiamo a pranzo. La follia.


----------



## nina (10 Febbraio 2017)

Allora. 
Più che confusa, sento che la mia situazione sia una roba a metà fra la sitcom e il gagliardo esperimento antropologico. Anche perché lì per lì, quando la conversazione vira su uscite infelici, la mia prima reazione è quella di buttarla a ridere nell'assurdità del tutto, perché cosa fai, chiami i carabinieri?! Ma andiamo per ordine.
Sono due giorni che mi ha convinta, chiacchierando amabilmente, a guardare questa serie su questi pattinatori gay perché "ti piacerebbe un sacco"!
E guardiamocela. Il punto è che non solo mi è piaciuta un sacco, ma ti fa vedere questa relazione sanissima e pulita di appoggio, sostegno e cazzeggio, nonché sana coltivazione dei rapporti umani.
"Mi ci rivedo molto, in effetti!"
E lei: sìììì, Personaggio X sei proprio tu, non è vero?
Segue lunga dissertazione sull'amore, sempre coi pattinatori di mezzo, che è fatto di tanti aspetti diversi e di tanti gesti e non solo di parole. Mentre la me stessa interiore borbotta "Insomma, me' stai a lancia' l'osso? Mi stai a dire cosa, che hai capito?"
Dopo dodici episodi di giapponesi pattinatori che oltre a pattinare ed abbracciarsi mangiano cibo giapponese come maiali, m'esce un "Cazzo, questo voglio mangiarlo anche io!"
"Ci sarebbe questo posto vicino all'università, bello, eh?"
"Uh, sì, bello, chissà com'è"
E lei: "Sarà buono"
"... Ma vuoi andare?"
"SI DAI ANDIAMO."
Eeee quindi oggi andiamo. 
Piove e fa freddo, decidiamo di ripiegare sul solito nostro posto d pizza ("Al giapponese ci torniamo col bel tempo!") - aridaje coi pattinatori gay, i sentimenti, le ultime cazzate del padre, gli amici che alla fine sono noiosi, la carenza di ferro la tesi... tutto molto bello e molto surreale.
Perla del giorno:
Lei: "Senti, ma tu sei più tornata a Palazzo Reale a vedere le mostre?"
"No, da sola non avevo voglia"
"Beh, c'è Rubens, è c'è Hokusai... i miei amici non ce li posso portare..."
"... Stai cercando di chiedermi se voglio andare a una mostra con te?"
"Sì!"
Sedute al tavolo, arriva ovviamente una di quelle cose che a questo punto io direi che qualcuno ti dovrebbe dare un poco di filtro, a calci:
"Ma lo hai visto quell'episodio di Shameless in cui Carl becca la ragazza a scopare con un altro dopo che lui si era fatto circoncidere per lei? Che troia, ma come si fa?"
E io, che quasi non riuscivo a credere alle mie orecchie, rido, ma la risposta m'esce a molla, perché insomma, va bene tutto, ma io però qualcosa te la devo dire.
"E lo chiedi tu a me?! Sei tu che devi dire a me come si fa, tu che hai fatto?!"
"Dai, ma è l'atteggiamento che conta!"
"APPUNTO! Fossi in te starei zitta e cambierei discorso, perché stai peggiorando la situazione!"
Si cambia discorso, si va in un bar, m'offre pure la cioccolata... "Hai visto come sono belli Pattinatore A e Pattinatore B qundo si scambiano gli anelli?" "TU PREDICHI BENE E RAZZOLI MALE"
Ci separiamo. Mi saluta. Mi dà un bacio. Io non resisto, mezza cosa seria detta a cosa seria la devo dire.
"Ma quindi doveva succedere tutto questo casino perché ci parlassimo come persone normali?"
"Perché, prima come parlavamo?!"
Io cerco di guardarla storta. Ci baciamo ancora.
Io boh. Aggiungo che adeso ci parliamo tutto il gioro più o meno come prima, e se io per un tot non le scrivo mi vedo arrivare pure il "Tutto ok?"
Comincio ad avere il sospetto che forse davvero questi siano goffi tentativi di farsi perdonare cercando di fare a slalom nella vagonata di parolacce che meriterebbe e non si sta beccando, ma 'nsomma. Io devo trovare il coraggio di dirle che bene non son stata: sdrammatizzare o meno, uno non se ne può uscire così, debbotto, con determinate uscite. Boh, alzo le mani. O sono io che sto vedendo cose che non ci sono, o le cose le vedo, e ci sono pure. Cazzo, se due persone riescono a stare a loro agio e a fare determinati discorsi il problema del metterli in pratica, poi... dov'è? Può essere che comincia lentamente a capire? Io dal mio canto capisco che non mi tratta come un'amica, e che vedo unaqualchesortadisarcazzochecosaperrimediare, ma che stiamo a fa', la grande amicizia?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Allora.
> Più che confusa, sento che la mia situazione sia una roba a metà fra la sitcom e il gagliardo esperimento antropologico. Anche perché lì per lì, quando la conversazione vira su uscite infelici, la mia prima reazione è quella di buttarla a ridere nell'assurdità del tutto, perché cosa fai, chiami i carabinieri?! Ma andiamo per ordine.
> Sono due giorni che mi ha convinta, chiacchierando amabilmente, a guardare questa serie su questi pattinatori gay perché "ti piacerebbe un sacco"!
> E guardiamocela. Il punto è che non solo mi è piaciuta un sacco, ma ti fa vedere questa relazione sanissima e pulita di appoggio, sostegno e cazzeggio, nonché sana coltivazione dei rapporti umani.
> ...


Penso la prima che hai detto 
Cerca di farsi perdonare riprendendo il filo con leggerezza ( per quanto possibile)


----------



## nina (10 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Penso la prima che hai detto
> Cerca di farsi perdonare riprendendo il filo con leggerezza ( per quanto possibile)


A questo punto io non so se incoraggiarla o togliermi i sassi o fare prima l'una e poi l'altra cosa. Ma cosa cazzo?!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> A questo punto io non so se incoraggiarla o togliermi i sassi o fare prima l'una e poi l'altra cosa. Ma cosa cazzo?!


Io al posto tuo vorrei capire quale é  il suo obiettivo


----------



## nina (10 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo vorrei capire quale é  il suo obiettivo


Anche?!? Cosa faccio, glielo chiedo a muso duro?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Anche?!? Cosa faccio, glielo chiedo a muso duro?


No per ora osservare  i suoi comportamenti


----------



## nina (11 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No per ora osservare  i suoi comportamenti


È l'unca infatti...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

Per me lei considera la vostra storia una sorta di affettuosa amicizia, una sperimentazione che le ha permesso di capire tante cose, ma adesso è cresciuta e vuole essere libera di sperimentare altrove.
Tu le fai credere che ti va bene essere amiche (magari ogni tanto con benefit).
Dovresti smettere di frequentarla.


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me lei considera la vostra storia una sorta di affettuosa amicizia, una sperimentazione che le ha permesso di capire tante cose, ma adesso è cresciuta e vuole essere libera di sperimentare altrove.
> Tu le fai credere che ti va bene essere amiche (magari ogni tanto con benefit).
> Dovresti smettere di frequentarla.


Ottima analisi direi, lo credo anch'io.


----------



## nina (12 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ottima analisi direi, lo credo anch'io.


Io dai comportamenti che sto vedendo negli ultimi giorni la vedo diversamente. Non posso fare altro che vedere cosa succede e continuare a occuparmi delle cose importanti che ho da fare. Se una continua a parlarti di gay di qua, gay di là, uomini sopravvalutati di su, uomini sopravvalutati di giù e ti chiede di venire in giro a far cose a me dà l'idea di una che ha sperimentato e non ha gradito. Sono curiosa di vedere dove vuole andare a parare, senza forzarle la mano. Tanto, peggio di così, dove si può andare a finire?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io dai comportamenti che sto vedendo negli ultimi giorni la vedo diversamente. Non posso fare altro che vedere cosa succede e continuare a occuparmi delle cose importanti che ho da fare. Se una continua a parlarti di gay di qua, gay di là, uomini sopravvalutati di su, uomini sopravvalutati di giù e ti chiede di venire in giro a far cose a me dà l'idea di una che ha sperimentato e non ha gradito. Sono curiosa di vedere dove vuole andare a parare, senza forzarle la mano. Tanto, peggio di così, dove si può andare a finire?


Vuoi sbatterci il naso ancora.


----------



## nina (12 Febbraio 2017)

Oltretutto - e spero mi perdonerete il gioco di parole infelice e il generico francese - amicizia con benefit 'staminchia. L'ultima cosa che vorrei fare, ora come ora, è dargliela. Onestamente, in questi giorni la sto studiando, e mi sento studiata, da parte sua, per tutta una serie di ragioni che non me la sento di raccontare in pubblico e per una serie di discorsi seri che siamo riuscite a fare. Certo è che se poi mi viene a dire "sei la mia migliore amica e a letto con te ci vengo volentieri" il calcio nel culo se lo prende tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io dai comportamenti che sto vedendo negli ultimi giorni la vedo diversamente. Non posso fare altro che vedere cosa succede e continuare a occuparmi delle cose importanti che ho da fare. Se una continua a parlarti di gay di qua, gay di là, uomini sopravvalutati di su, uomini sopravvalutati di giù e ti chiede di venire in giro a far cose a me dà l'idea di una che ha sperimentato e non ha gradito. Sono curiosa di vedere dove vuole andare a parare, senza forzarle la mano. Tanto, peggio di così, dove si può andare a finire?


Ti vivi la con un sano disincanto e peggio non potrà andare


----------



## nina (12 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti vivi la con un sano disincanto e peggio non potrà andare


Infatti. Almeno adesso so di cosa è capce di fare e so proteggermi, ecco.


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io dai comportamenti che sto vedendo negli ultimi giorni la vedo diversamente. Non posso fare altro che vedere cosa succede e continuare a occuparmi delle cose importanti che ho da fare. Se una continua a parlarti di gay di qua, gay di là, uomini sopravvalutati di su, uomini sopravvalutati di giù e ti chiede di venire in giro a far cose a me dà l'idea di una che ha sperimentato e non ha gradito. Sono curiosa di vedere dove vuole andare a parare, senza forzarle la mano. *Tanto, peggio di così, dove si può andare a finire*?


Non ci perdi niente in effetti,
che poi, alla fin della fiera, se dovesse rimanere l'amicizia anche da parte tua, penso che sarebbe bello.


----------



## nina (12 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non ci perdi niente in effetti,
> che poi, alla fin della fiera, se dovesse rimanere l'amicizia anche da parte tua, penso che sarebbe bello.


O se non amicizia, almeno non ti resta la voglia di omicidio.
In ogni caso, la cosa peggiore da avere, a fronte di lutti e generiche brutture, è il rimpianto.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] come va?


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2017)

Anche io mi chiedevo che fine avesse fatto Nina ....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

Forse finalmente studia.


----------



## nina (21 Febbraio 2017)

Sono viva eh. Ho solo tanta tesi da scrivere e ex che mi chiama da ubriaca per dirmi cose che non dovrebbe. Abbiamo deciso che un giorno di questi parliamo da sobrie e seriamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sono viva eh. Ho solo tanta tesi da scrivere e ex che mi chiama da ubriaca per dirmi cose che non dovrebbe. Abbiamo deciso che un giorno di questi parliamo da sobrie e seriamente.


Cose che Non dovrebbe nel senso che ti stuzzica? 
 Sai che mi preoccupo di te


----------



## nina (21 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cose che Non dovrebbe nel senso che ti stuzzica?
> Sai che mi preoccupo di te


Mi ha raccontato, ubriachiassima, le vicissitudini di corna della sua amica lesbica, poi quando le ho detto "vaffanculo, proprio a me le vieni a raccontare" mi telefona, si scusa, mi dice che non aveva collegato, mi giura che con lui ci è andata una volta sola, e quando mi sente piangere e mi sente dire "senti, parliamo da sobrie" mi dice "vorrei tornare indietro e adesso vorrei essere lì con te, come posso chiudere se ti sento piangere?".
Grazie a dio sono venuti a prenderla e ho chiuso, altrimenti la uccidevo. Poi continua a propormi cose e le volte che ci siamo viste si è presentata coi vestitini che mi hanno sempre fatto salire il sangue al cervello... per poi farmelo scendere altrove. O si sente in colpa, o è scema, o non si rende conto di aver fatto una cosa grave e scinde le cose, oppure io sono in una soap.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi ha raccontato, ubriachiassima, le vicissitudini di corna della sua amica lesbica, poi quando le ho detto "vaffanculo, proprio a me le vieni a raccontare" mi telefona, si scusa, mi dice che non aveva collegato, mi giura che con lui ci è andata una volta sola, e quando mi sente piangere e mi sente dire "senti, parliamo da sobrie" mi dice "vorrei tornare indietro e adesso vorrei essere lì con te, come posso chiudere se ti sento piangere?".
> Grazie a dio sono venuti a prenderla e ho chiuso, altrimenti la uccidevo. Poi continua a propormi cose e le volte che ci siamo viste si è presentata coi vestitini che mi hanno sempre fatto salire il sangue al cervello... per poi farmelo scendere altrove. O si sente in colpa, o è scema, o non si rende conto di aver fatto una cosa grave e scinde le cose, oppure io sono in una soap.


Secondo me è  piuttosto immatura...appurato ciò si sente in colpa perché ti ha molto ferita...non comprende fino in fondo perché lei "ci è  stata una sola volta" ed è  probabile che da un punto di vista affettivo lui Non sia stato nulla ...però ribadisco è  immatura


----------



## nina (21 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me è  piuttosto immatura...appurato ciò si sente in colpa perché ti ha molto ferita...non comprende fino in fondo perché lei "ci è  stata una sola volta" ed è  probabile che da un punto di vista affettivo lui Non sia stato nulla ...però ribadisco è  immatura


Io sono rimasta impietrita. Le ho detto "Indietro dove?!"
E lei: "Non lo so!"
"Senti, magari ne parliamo quando non barcolli, che dici?"
Gesù Cristo. Fra l'altro se i latini avevano ragione e nel vino vi è la verità, il fatto che lei non fosse innamorata non rende la cosa meno grave. E soprattutto, se vuoi tornare indietro, abbi le palle di parlarmi e non fare la stronza, magari.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io sono rimasta impietrita. Le ho detto "Indietro dove?!"
> E lei: "Non lo so!"
> "Senti, magari ne parliamo quando non barcolli, che dici?"
> Gesù Cristo. Fra l'altro se i latini avevano ragione e nel vino vi è la verità, il fatto che lei non fosse innamorata non rende la cosa meno grave. E soprattutto, se vuoi tornare indietro, abbi le palle di parlarmi e non fare la stronza, magari.


L'immaturità fa brutti scherzi


----------



## nina (21 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'immaturità fa brutti scherzi


Non ho parole, guarda. E mica mi dice "vediamoci", mo' temporeggia!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non ho parole, guarda. E mica mi dice "vediamoci", mo' temporeggia!


Capisco...evidentemente Per ora preferisce questo limbo


----------



## nina (21 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco...evidentemente Per ora preferisce questo limbo


Eh. Essendo lei senza coglioni...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh. Essendo lei senza coglioni...


Ci sta


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non ho parole, guarda. E mica mi dice "vediamoci", mo' temporeggia!


Non è facile affrontare discussioni in cui si sta a disagio già in partenza 
magari vuol vivere la sua vita in leggerezza, ma senza farti male... risultando contraddittoria...
le ipotesi possono essere tantissime, l'unica cosa che mi pare chiara è che non vuole tornare alla vita di prima.
Almeno non ora.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi ha raccontato, ubriachiassima, le vicissitudini di corna della sua amica lesbica, poi quando le ho detto "vaffanculo, proprio a me le vieni a raccontare" mi telefona, si scusa, mi dice che non aveva collegato, mi giura che con lui ci è andata una volta sola, e quando mi sente piangere e mi sente dire "senti, parliamo da sobrie" mi dice "vorrei tornare indietro e adesso vorrei essere lì con te, come posso chiudere se ti sento piangere?".
> Grazie a dio sono venuti a prenderla e ho chiuso, altrimenti la uccidevo. Poi continua a propormi cose e le volte che ci siamo viste si è presentata coi vestitini che mi hanno sempre fatto salire il sangue al cervello... per poi farmelo scendere altrove. O si sente in colpa, o è scema, o non si rende conto di aver fatto una cosa grave e scinde le cose, oppure io sono in una soap.


messa così parrebbe scema.


----------



## nina (21 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non è facile affrontare discussioni in cui si sta a disagio già in partenza
> magari vuol vivere la sua vita in leggerezza, ma senza farti male... risultando contraddittoria...
> le ipotesi possono essere tantissime, l'unica cosa che mi pare chiara è che non vuole tornare alla vita di prima.
> Almeno non ora.


Ma a me a questo punto basta la chiarezza eh. È la parata di culo che mi fa girare le palle.


----------



## nina (21 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> messa così parrebbe scema.


Eh.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi ha raccontato, ubriachiassima, le vicissitudini di corna della sua amica lesbica, poi quando le ho detto "vaffanculo, proprio a me le vieni a raccontare" mi telefona, si scusa, mi dice che non aveva collegato, mi giura che con lui ci è andata una volta sola, e quando mi sente piangere e mi sente dire "senti, parliamo da sobrie" mi dice "vorrei tornare indietro e adesso vorrei essere lì con te, come posso chiudere se ti sento piangere?".
> Grazie a dio sono venuti a prenderla e ho chiuso, altrimenti la uccidevo. Poi continua a propormi cose e le volte che ci siamo viste si è presentata coi vestitini che mi hanno sempre fatto salire il sangue al cervello... per poi farmelo scendere altrove. O si sente in colpa, o è scema, o non si rende conto di aver fatto una cosa grave e scinde le cose, *oppure io sono in una soap*.


Fuochino.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non ho parole, guarda. E mica mi dice "vediamoci", *mo' temporeggia*!


Non è la sola, cara Nina, non è la sola...


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non è la sola, cara Nina, non è la sola...


Gliel'ho detto io. Domani si va al cinema. Qualcuno i coglioni dovrà pure averli.


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2017)

Fra l'altro, l'altro giorno mi ha detto che è meglio andare al giapponese sotto casa mia, che è "più vicino". Se vedo che nemmeno domani trovo l'agio necessario, ci riorganizziamo, se veramente ci voleva andare, la invito su e almeno ci parliamo nella mia comfort zone.


----------



## void (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Gliel'ho detto io. Domani si va al cinema. Qualcuno i coglioni dovrà pure averli.


Forse Nina, ma interpreto, non è questo che twinpeaks intendeva....


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Forse Nina, ma interpreto, non è questo che twinpeaks intendeva....


Immagino si riferisse al fatto che io mi cago un po' sotto al pensiero  però va fatto.


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2017)

Ma poi continua a parlarmi dei tentativi di zoccoleggiamento delle sue amiche e se le tiro le frecciate sono pure cattiva. Scusa, eh!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non è la sola, cara Nina, non è la sola...


 lo abbiamo fatto tutti mi sa ...temporeggiare


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma poi continua a parlarmi dei tentativi di zoccoleggiamento delle sue amiche e se le tiro le frecciate sono pure cattiva. Scusa, eh!


tentativi di zoccoleggiamento?


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tentativi di zoccoleggiamento?


Mi racconta di come le colleghe cerchino di rimorchiare... e fa un po' l'interdetta sui loro mezzi. Solo che se queste cose le racconti a me io ti vorrei interdire a sprangate sulla faccia...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Gliel'ho detto io. Domani si va al cinema. Qualcuno i coglioni dovrà pure averli.


Vorrei fare modestamente far notare che siete due donne :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi racconta di come le colleghe cerchino di rimorchiare... e fa un po' l'interdetta sui loro mezzi. Solo che se queste cose le racconti a me io ti vorrei interdire a sprangate sulla faccia...


Perché ci sono lesbiche come se piovesse. E tu ci credi?


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi racconta di come le colleghe cerchino di rimorchiare... e fa un po' l'interdetta sui loro mezzi. Solo che se queste cose le racconti a me io ti vorrei interdire a sprangate sulla faccia...


ma cercano di rimorchiare lei, qualche maschietto di passaggio o quello che capita?


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma cercano di rimorchiare lei, qualche maschietto di passaggio o quello che capita?


La seconda che hai detto.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto.


ah vabbeh robe normali allora.


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah vabbeh robe normali allora.


Ma capisci che se ti dice "che stronza che è stata la mia amica a rifiutare tizio in quel brutto modo disonesto!" a me viene un poco da risponderti che tu invece sei un modello di correttezza


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ci sono lesbiche come se piovesse. E tu ci credi?


Seh figurati. La gente che rimorchiava LEI ni veniva riferita solo mentre stavamo insieme, fra l'altro


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma capisci che se ti dice "che stronza che è stata la mia amica a rifiutare tizio in quel brutto modo disonesto!" a me viene un poco da risponderti che tu invece sei un modello di correttezza


s'è già stabilito che sta ragazza non ci sta del tutto con la testa, aspettarsi coerenza logica da lei adesso è come provare a convincere gli inglesi a guidare a destra.

sta a te decidere se la vuoi lo stesso, una conciata così.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Seh figurati. La gente che rimorchiava LEI ni veniva riferita solo mentre stavamo insieme, fra l'altro


E a te andava bene una che giocava con i tuoi sentimenti?
Boh sarà anche carina, capisco anche la difficoltà di trovare una persona che piaccia davvero, ma si può stare anche da sole piuttosto che con una che ti usa come specchio narcisistico.


----------



## nina (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E a te andava bene una che giocava con i tuoi sentimenti?
> Boh sarà anche carina, capisco anche la difficoltà di trovare una persona che piaccia davvero, ma si può stare anche da sole piuttosto che con una che ti usa come specchio narcisistico.


Mi andava bene finché vedevo che era una scusa per stuzzicarmi, quando ha cambiato tono ho cominciato a cambiarlo anche io. Ripeto, ormai non ho niente da perdere e voglio vedere un po' dove arriva... almeno adesso non sbuffa mentre camminiamo e ha smesso di dire almeno una parte di puttanate. Vediamo però come sono le nuove!

 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] eh lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi andava bene finché vedevo che era una scusa per stuzzicarmi, quando ha cambiato tono ho cominciato a cambiarlo anche io. Ripeto, ormai non ho niente da perdere e voglio vedere un po' dove arriva... almeno adesso non sbuffa mentre camminiamo e ha smesso di dire almeno una parte di puttanate. Vediamo però come sono le nuove!
> 
> @_perplesso_ eh lo so.


A te piaceva perché l'incertezza ti faceva sentire prescelta e acquisivi valore prevalendo nonostante la tua disabilità?


----------



## nina (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te piaceva perché l'incertezza ti faceva sentire prescelta e acquisivi valore prevalendo nonostante la tua disabilità?


Veramente non ci avevo mai pensato. Nel senso, per me è normale essere così, so di non poterci far nulla. All'inizio, le prime settimane, ammetto che pensavo "cazzo piaccio a un essere umano!". Però poi è una sensazione che passa... la disabilità rientra nell'equazione quando, dopo tanti anni in cui non l'avevi mai vista, me la fai pesare addosso. Lì mi fai star male. I motivi per cui mi sentivo 'scelta' erano altri. Quando per scherzo mi diceva 'ehi, un tizio mi ha fermata in mezzo alla strada mi ha detto che sono bellissima!' con una determinata faccia so che stava scherzando, io ridevo e le rispondevo 'chi è, che vado a prendere il trinciapollo!' e mi facevo abbracciare... quando poi vieni a riferirmi felice che l'istruttore di scuola guida di cinquant'anni ti fa gli stessi complimenti miei, allora hai passato una linea e lì mi incazzo. Carrozzina o no, anche a me hanno detto che sono una bella ragazza, ma non ho bisogno di essere validata da nessuno - ho solo bisogno di essere trattata con rispetto dalla persona con cui sto, i complimenti mi piacciono, ma alla fine della fiera mi interessano relativamente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Veramente non ci avevo mai pensato. Nel senso, per me è normale essere così, so di non poterci far nulla. All'inizio, le prime settimane, ammetto che pensavo "cazzo piaccio a un essere umano!". Però poi è una sensazione che passa... la disabilità rientra nell'equazione quando, dopo tanti anni in cui non l'avevi mai vista, me la fai pesare addosso. Lì mi fai star male. I motivi per cui mi sentivo 'scelta' erano altri. Quando per scherzo mi diceva 'ehi, un tizio mi ha fermata in mezzo alla strada mi ha detto che sono bellissima!' con una determinata faccia so che stava scherzando, io ridevo e le rispondevo 'chi è, che vado a prendere il trinciapollo!' e mi facevo abbracciare... quando poi vieni a riferirmi felice che l'istruttore di scuola guida di cinquant'anni ti fa gli stessi complimenti miei, allora hai passato una linea e lì mi incazzo. Carrozzina o no, anche a me hanno detto che sono una bella ragazza, ma non ho bisogno di essere validata da nessuno - ho solo bisogno di essere trattata con rispetto dalla persona con cui sto, i complimenti mi piacciono, ma alla fine della fiera mi interessano relativamente.


Boh. Tutti abbiamo bisogno di essere validati. Siamo contenti quando prendiamo un buon voto a scuola e quando ci dicono che siamo gradevoli. Questo accade a cinque anni e a ottanta. Ognuno di noi ha insicurezze e difetti o cose che si pensa possano piacere o no. Tu ti sei presentata dicendo della tua disabilità, se non avesse importanza non lo avresti citata. Anzi per me è importante essere devastata dalla cellulite, ma non credo che sia utile per capire la mia vicenda o  chi sia io quando dialogo, ma in una relazione può avere un...peso.  Non vedo perché quello non dovrebbe quello essere un elemento importante per te.
Lo è certamente, come lo è essere donna, lesbica, istruita, indipendente, con un rapporto stretto con la madre, ma perfino essere bionda o bruna e tutto ciò che contribuisce a fare di te la persona che sei con tutte le cose che ti rendono interessante o no.


----------



## nina (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh. Tutti abbiamo bisogno di essere validati. Siamo contenti quando prendiamo un buon voto a scuola e quando ci dicono che siamo gradevoli. Questo accade a cinque anni e a ottanta. Ognuno di noi ha insicurezze e difetti o cose che si pensa possano piacere o no. Tu ti sei presentata dicendo della tua disabilità, se non avesse importanza non lo avresti citata. Anzi per me è importante essere devastata dalla cellulite, ma non credo che sia utile per capire la mia vicenda o  chi sia io quando dialogo, ma in una relazione può avere un...peso.  Non vedo perché quello non dovrebbe quello essere un elemento importante per te.
> Lo è certamente, come lo è essere donna, lesbica, istruita, indipendente, con un rapporto stretto con la madre, ma perfino essere bionda o bruna e tutto ciò che contribuisce a fare di te la persona che sei con tutte le cose che ti rendono interessante o no.


Capisco perfettamente quello che intendi dire, e anzi, lo trovo valido e interessante. È vero che la disabilità c'entra in tutto questo, ma era l'ultima cosa a cui andavo a pensare, quando, nello specifico, mi veniva a riferire i complimenti altrui. Me lo veniva a dire con la linguaccia dandomi i baci, e allora ridevo con lei... quando a un certo punto ha cominciato a cambiar tono, io ho cominciato a dire "scusa, ma allora io che cazzo ci sto a fare, se le cose che ti dice un estraneo ti piacciono di più?". Certo, l'insicurezza l'essere in carrozzina me l'ha sempre instillata, molto più in relazione a lei che in relazione a me stessa, la paura che uno ti possa far "ciao, ho trovato il contorsionista con cui fare il triplo salto carpiato" ce l'hai sempre, hai sempre un poco la paura di non essere mai abbastanza... ma in quei momenti lì non era proprio la prima cosa nella lista, il ragionamento era "sono speciale di qua, insostituibile di là, però determinate cose ti fanno più piacere se te le dice uno che non sono io?". Se devi mettere veramente in conto la carrozzina per ogni secondo della tua relazione, finisce che diventi pazzo. A un certo punto cominci a pensare in pianta stabile "x mi ha scelto", perché un sostrato minimo di certezza dovrai fartelo. E quando io me l'ero fatto, lei m'ha tolto il tappeto sotto i piedi. Solo che adesso, nei momenti in cui abbiamo mezzo parlato seriamente, mi chiede scusa in dei modi che mi fanno quasi pensare che siano sentiti (e nel caso dell'altra sera, era talmente ciucca che dubito ce l'avrebbe fatta a dirmi cazzate ): per questo voglio vedere che intenzioni ha. Tanto fino a che io non la metto con le spalle al muro non mi dirà mai niente. È molto abituata a chiedere scusa nascondendo le cose sotto al tappeto, quale che sia quello che vuole da me, ma non voglio fargliela passare liscia.

... Quindi devo solo prendere il coraggio a quattro mani. Hai detto niente.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente quello che intendi dire, e anzi, lo trovo valido e interessante. È vero che la disabilità c'entra in tutto questo, ma era l'ultima cosa a cui andavo a pensare, quando, nello specifico, mi veniva a riferire i complimenti altrui. Me lo veniva a dire con la linguaccia dandomi i baci, e allora ridevo con lei... quando a un certo punto ha cominciato a cambiar tono, io ho cominciato a dire "scusa, ma allora io che cazzo ci sto a fare, se le cose che ti dice un estraneo ti piacciono di più?". Certo, l'insicurezza l'essere in carrozzina me l'ha sempre instillata, molto più in relazione a lei che in relazione a me stessa, la paura che uno ti possa far "ciao, ho trovato il contorsionista con cui fare il triplo salto carpiato" ce l'hai sempre, hai sempre un poco la paura di non essere mai abbastanza... ma in quei momenti lì non era proprio la prima cosa nella lista, il ragionamento era "sono speciale di qua, insostituibile di là, però determinate cose ti fanno più piacere se te le dice uno che non sono io?". Se devi mettere veramente in conto la carrozzina per ogni secondo della tua relazione, finisce che diventi pazzo. A un certo punto cominci a pensare in pianta stabile "x mi ha scelto", perché un sostrato minimo di certezza dovrai fartelo. E quando io me l'ero fatto, lei m'ha tolto il tappeto sotto i piedi. Solo che adesso, nei momenti in cui abbiamo mezzo parlato seriamente, mi chiede scusa in dei modi che mi fanno quasi pensare che siano sentiti (e nel caso dell'altra sera, era talmente ciucca che dubito ce l'avrebbe fatta a dirmi cazzate ): per questo voglio vedere che intenzioni ha. Tanto fino a che io non la metto con le spalle al muro non mi dirà mai niente. È molto abituata a chiedere scusa nascondendo le cose sotto al tappeto, quale che sia quello che vuole da me, ma non voglio fargliela passare liscia.
> 
> ... Quindi devo solo prendere il coraggio a quattro mani. Hai detto niente.



In bocca al lupo, cara Nina. Se permetti un suggerimento, ricordati che non c'è niente di strano e di male ad esser deboli, in amore, e succede prima o poi a tutti, con o senza carrozzina. Proprio per questo bisogna anche proteggersi un poco, non buttarsi a capofitto nelle grandi speranze, serbare un po' di scetticismo e di buonsenso. Ciao


----------



## nina (23 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo, cara Nina. Se permetti un suggerimento, ricordati che non c'è niente di strano e di male ad esser deboli, in amore, e succede prima o poi a tutti, con o senza carrozzina. Proprio per questo bisogna anche proteggersi un poco, non buttarsi a capofitto nelle grandi speranze, serbare un po' di scetticismo e di buonsenso. Ciao


Ma infatti in questo momento vorrei cercare solo di... capire? Ecco.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente quello che intendi dire, e anzi, lo trovo valido e interessante. È vero che la disabilità c'entra in tutto questo, ma era l'ultima cosa a cui andavo a pensare, quando, nello specifico, mi veniva a riferire i complimenti altrui. Me lo veniva a dire con la linguaccia dandomi i baci, e allora ridevo con lei... quando a un certo punto ha cominciato a cambiar tono, io ho cominciato a dire "scusa, ma allora io che cazzo ci sto a fare, se le cose che ti dice un estraneo ti piacciono di più?". Certo, l'insicurezza l'essere in carrozzina me l'ha sempre instillata, molto più in relazione a lei che in relazione a me stessa, la paura che uno ti possa far "ciao, ho trovato il contorsionista con cui fare il triplo salto carpiato" ce l'hai sempre, hai sempre un poco la paura di non essere mai abbastanza... ma in quei momenti lì non era proprio la prima cosa nella lista, il ragionamento era "sono speciale di qua, insostituibile di là, però determinate cose ti fanno più piacere se te le dice uno che non sono io?". Se devi mettere veramente in conto la carrozzina per ogni secondo della tua relazione, finisce che diventi pazzo. A un certo punto cominci a pensare in pianta stabile "x mi ha scelto", perché un sostrato minimo di certezza dovrai fartelo. E quando io me l'ero fatto, lei m'ha tolto il tappeto sotto i piedi. Solo che adesso, nei momenti in cui abbiamo mezzo parlato seriamente, mi chiede scusa in dei modi che mi fanno quasi pensare che siano sentiti (e nel caso dell'altra sera, era talmente ciucca che dubito ce l'avrebbe fatta a dirmi cazzate ): per questo voglio vedere che intenzioni ha. Tanto fino a che io non la metto con le spalle al muro non mi dirà mai niente. È molto abituata a chiedere scusa nascondendo le cose sotto al tappeto, quale che sia quello che vuole da me, ma non voglio fargliela passare liscia.
> 
> ... Quindi devo solo prendere il coraggio a quattro mani. Hai detto niente.


Io con una persona che si comporta così...neanche morta.
Una narcista insensibile.
Ti ha sempre trattata nello stesso modo. Continuerebbe così come sta facendo. 
Credo che non abbia trovato, per ora, chi la gratifica quanto te.

Ce la puoi fare.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma infatti in questo momento vorrei cercare solo di... capire? Ecco.


Capire è un'ottima idea. Occhio però che "πάθει μάθος" (se non hai fatto il classico: _pàthei màthos, alla conoscenza si giunge attraverso il dolore"_ o più rapidamente dolore=conoscenza, conoscenza=dolore).


----------



## nina (24 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Capire è un'ottima idea. Occhio però che "πάθει μάθος" (se non hai fatto il classico: _pàthei màthos, alla conoscenza si giunge attraverso il dolore"_ o più rapidamente dolore=conoscenza, conoscenza=dolore).


Purtroppo ho pure fatto il Classico... mortacci sua. Il punto è, se mi dici "vorrei tornare indietro" io poi ho anche tutto il diritto di chiederti dove. Oltretutto, se me lo dici seriamente, certo non si torna indietro alle tue condizioni, che cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Capire è un'ottima idea. Occhio però che "πάθει μάθος" (se non hai fatto il classico: _pàthei màthos, alla conoscenza si giunge attraverso il dolore"_ o più rapidamente dolore=conoscenza, conoscenza=dolore).


Vero, tutto sta a vedere se siamo disposti a conoscere tutto sapendo che si soffrirà: )


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> *Purtroppo ho pure fatto il Classico*... mortacci sua. Il punto è, se mi dici "vorrei tornare indietro" *io poi ho anche tutto il diritto di chiederti d*ove. Oltretutto, se me lo dici seriamente, certo non si torna indietro alle tue condizioni, che cazzo.


Dove si dimostra che la cultura classica fa male, aboliamo il Classico!
Il punto, Nina cara, è che in questo campo i diritti non c'entrano nulla. Nelle relazioni amorose non c'è il giudice terzo, e se ci pensi bene è inevitabile che sia così. Come nelle relazioni internazionali, quando non c'è l'accordo e il consenso spontaneo, entrano in campo l'interesse e la forza. Tu ricordati di proteggere la persona verso la quale hai il primo dovere (sei tu), e poi in bocca al lupo.


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Dove si dimostra che la cultura classica fa male, aboliamo il Classico!
> Il punto, Nina cara, è che in questo campo i diritti non c'entrano nulla. Nelle relazioni amorose non c'è il giudice terzo, e se ci pensi bene è inevitabile che sia così. Come nelle relazioni internazionali, quando non c'è l'accordo e il consenso spontaneo, entrano in campo l'interesse e la forza. Tu ricordati di proteggere la persona verso la quale hai il primo dovere (sei tu), e poi in bocca al lupo.


A giudicare da com'è andata la giornata, lei è molto più tranquilla di me, il problema non è il tradimento, è che io le chiedevo di viaggiare, e qui sarebbe troppo lunga da raccontare. Abbiamo guardato il film immobili e tutto sembrava andar bene fino a che non ho cominciato a recriminare. Insomma, non sono un'amica, sono un pezzo della sua vita, all'innamoramento che dura poco sopraggiunge l'amore, che l'amore non basta, che tornare come gli ultimi mesi di calvario no, che non mi vuole perdere, i sentimenti umani sono complicati e 'ma non vedi che queste settimane ci siamo viste, io avevo voglia di vederti, perché ricacci le cose vecchie, hai l'agenda, per te le cose che facevo non erano mai abbastanza?' come se niente fosse mai accaduto. È finita con me che piangevo piegata in due e lei che mi abbracciava e mi diceva stai tranquilla. Volevo andasse in tutt'altro modo. Aggiungere oltretutto che ora come ora non riuscirei a toccarla è stata da parte mia una bugia parziale e davvero una genialata. Avrei preferito dirle cosa significava per me stare insieme a lei e starmene tranquilla, ma ho avuto un peso nel petto tutto il film che poi è saltato come un tappo. E vabbe'. Se sono tanto importante, si regoli lei, allora. Io direi che torno a fare quello che devo fare. Io non capisco che rapporto voglia (ovviamente ha specificato che dovevo essere io a dirle che volevo, dato che il vestito era una scusa, e che sa che il tradimento glielo rinfaccerò a vita), se ne voglia uno, e io che rappresento. Sono domande che lei vuole nebulose e io no, quindi boh. Stai a vedere se ci rivedremo. Stasera portava il mio anello al dito, però, ma dovrei smetterla di cercare simboli nelle cose. Mi sa che, nel caso dovesse esserci un altro approccio, l'unica è cazzeggiare tenendo la bocca chiusa. E forse è meglio che non ci pensi, a meno che lei non me ne dia motivo, e me ne torni a scrivere.


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io con una persona che si comporta così...neanche morta.
> Una narcista insensibile.
> Ti ha sempre trattata nello stesso modo. Continuerebbe così come sta facendo.
> Credo che non abbia trovato, per ora, chi la gratifica quanto te.
> ...


È possibile. In qualche modo farò!
Comunque ci tengo a dirlo: abbiamo due visioni del mondo molto diverse a livello di 'nettezza', ma ti ritengo davvero una persona saggia e ammirevole. Hai dei figli fortunati.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È possibile. In qualche modo farò!
> Comunque ci tengo a dirlo: abbiamo due visioni del mondo molto diverse a livello di 'nettezza', ma ti ritengo davvero una persona saggia e ammirevole. Hai dei figli fortunati.


Grazie.
E ...dai!


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

Sai cosa, [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION]? Mi ha dato l'idea - ma forse mi illudo e mi sbaglio - che riprenderebbe una relazione se si potesse tornare ad essere subito tranquille come un anno e mezzo fa e io non avessi NESSUNA pretesa. Tornare lì si può solo se si può lavorare insieme, e perché mi parli come se fossimo in crisi e basta, se poi quel lavoro non vuoi farlo? Forse ci sta che io pretenda cose che non può darmi e l'unico modo sarebbe ricominciare a frequentarsi senza dirsi più nulla e far finta di niente e vedere se e dove si finisce: parlare io non sono in grado e lei non è comunque in grado di recepire, vuoi per il carattere, il periodo, l'età. Oltretutto mi ha detto che sta bevendo troppo e che l'effetto delle medicine non è ottimale ultimamente, ha detto che vorrebbe stordirsi e basta. Stasera si è tirata giù la sua birra e la mia e ciucca lo era per bene.  Io voto la tesi. Almeno mi dá soddisfazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> A giudicare da com'è andata la giornata, lei è molto più tranquilla di me, il problema non è il tradimento, è che io le chiedevo di viaggiare, e qui sarebbe troppo lunga da raccontare. Abbiamo guardato il film immobili e tutto sembrava andar bene fino a che non ho cominciato a recriminare. Insomma, non sono un'amica, sono un pezzo della sua vita, all'innamoramento che dura poco sopraggiunge l'amore, che l'amore non basta, che tornare come gli ultimi mesi di calvario no, che non mi vuole perdere, i sentimenti umani sono complicati e 'ma non vedi che queste settimane ci siamo viste, io avevo voglia di vederti, perché ricacci le cose vecchie, hai l'agenda, per te le cose che facevo non erano mai abbastanza?' come se niente fosse mai accaduto. È finita con me che piangevo piegata in due e lei che mi abbracciava e mi diceva stai tranquilla. Volevo andasse in tutt'altro modo. Aggiungere oltretutto che ora come ora non riuscirei a toccarla è stata da parte mia una bugia parziale e davvero una genialata. Avrei preferito dirle cosa significava per me stare insieme a lei e starmene tranquilla, ma ho avuto un peso nel petto tutto il film che poi è saltato come un tappo. E vabbe'. Se sono tanto importante, si regoli lei, allora. Io direi che torno a fare quello che devo fare. Io non capisco che rapporto voglia (ovviamente ha specificato che dovevo essere io a dirle che volevo, dato che il vestito era una scusa, e che sa che il tradimento glielo rinfaccerò a vita), se ne voglia uno, e io che rappresento. Sono domande che lei vuole nebulose e io no, quindi boh. Stai a vedere se ci rivedremo. Stasera portava il mio anello al dito, però, ma dovrei smetterla di cercare simboli nelle cose. Mi sa che, nel caso dovesse esserci un altro approccio, l'unica è cazzeggiare tenendo la bocca chiusa. E forse è meglio che non ci pensi, a meno che lei non me ne dia motivo, e me ne torni a scrivere.


lei non vuole che si parli del vostro passato recente, un colpo di spugna e onestamente la vedo dura. Mi viene da pensare che lei non ritiene di averti realmente tradito


----------



## twinpeaks (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sai cosa, @_twinpeaks_? Mi ha dato l'idea - ma forse mi illudo e mi sbaglio - che riprenderebbe una relazione se si potesse tornare ad essere subito tranquille come un anno e mezzo fa e io non avessi NESSUNA pretesa. *Tornare lì *si può solo se si può lavorare insieme, e perché mi parli come se fossimo in crisi e basta, se poi quel lavoro non vuoi farlo? Forse ci sta che io pretenda cose che non può darmi e l'unico modo sarebbe ricominciare a frequentarsi senza dirsi più nulla e *far finta di niente *e vedere se e dove si finisce: parlare io non sono in grado e lei non è comunque in grado di recepire, vuoi per il carattere, il periodo, l'età. Oltretutto mi ha detto che sta bevendo troppo e che l'effetto delle medicine non è ottimale ultimamente, ha detto che vorrebbe stordirsi e basta. Stasera si è tirata giù la sua birra e la mia e ciucca lo era per bene. * Io voto la tesi*. Almeno mi dá soddisfazione.


"Tornare lì" non è possibile, si può "far finta di niente" ma non si possono espiantare i ricordi e le esperienze. Tesi: appoggio la mozione.


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lei non vuole che si parli del vostro passato recente, un colpo di spugna e onestamente la vedo dura. Mi viene da pensare che lei non ritiene di averti realmente tradito


No infatti, per lei non è nulla e mi dice che glielo rinfaccerò a vita. Io il colpo di spugna lo do se tu mi aiuti a farlo, però. E non si può se io ti chiedo cose e tu ciao.


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> "Tornare lì" non è possibile, si può "far finta di niente" ma non si possono espiantare i ricordi e le esperienze. Tesi: appoggio la mozione.


Esatto. O forse vuole semplicemente una robetta un po' così e io non ho capito un cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> No infatti, per lei non è nulla e mi dice che glielo rinfaccerò a vita. Io il colpo di spugna lo do se tu mi aiuti a farlo, però. E non si può se io ti chiedo cose e tu ciao.


In effetti ne dovrebbe comunque parlare con te 
Altrimenti resta un sospeso eterno


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti ne dovrebbe comunque parlare con te
> Altrimenti resta un sospeso eterno


Si vede che non è un sospeso per lei e che parlare non le interessa perché secondo lei non c'è nulla da dire. Dopo ieri mi sa che aveva ragione. Vorrei tanto aver instaurato un po' di contatto fisico, ma non vedevo la voglia dall'altra parte e penso di averla definitivamente ammazzata. Avrei voluto trovare il coraggio di chiederle di venire a casa, non per fare chissà cosa, per sentirmi a mio agio.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Si vede che non è un sospeso per lei e che parlare non le interessa perché secondo lei non c'è nulla da dire. Dopo ieri mi sa che aveva ragione. Vorrei tanto aver instaurato un po' di contatto fisico, ma non vedevo la voglia dall'altra parte e penso di averla definitivamente ammazzata. Avrei voluto trovare il coraggio di chiederle di venire a casa, non per fare chissà cosa, per sentirmi a mio agio.


Ma se tu non la cerchi, lei ti cerca ?


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Esatto. O forse vuole semplicemente una robetta un po' così e io non ho capito un cazzo.


probabilmente con te vuol far sesso e basta.   e se le fai discorsi più complicati, si sfava.

ed il fatto che stia bevendo troppo dovrebbe farti riflettere


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se tu non la cerchi, lei ti cerca ?


Per uscire? Mi propone cose e lascia cadere, gliele ripropongo io e mi dice sì


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabilmente con te vuol far sesso e basta.   e se le fai discorsi più complicati, si sfava.
> 
> ed il fatto che stia bevendo troppo dovrebbe farti riflettere


Boh. Non mi sembra che portarmi a letto le interessi molto, onestamente.
M'ha detto che fra me, le pastiglie che non funzionano e l'Universirà si vorrebbe solo stordire.


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se tu non la cerchi, lei ti cerca ?


Ogni tanto mi racconta un po' di stronzate durante il giorno quando le gira. E io rispondo con un po' di stronzate. O film. Niente dolcezze


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Boh. Non mi sembra che portarmi a letto le interessi molto, onestamente.
> M'ha detto che fra me, le pastiglie che non funzionano e l'Universirà si vorrebbe solo stordire.


non pare interessarle perchè le fai discorsi complicati ed una che si vuole solo stordire, il cervello non lo vuole usare.

sta ragazza sta male, tanto.    e onestamente non vedo come tu possa aiutarla.   e tu stia già male la parte tua per quanto accaduto.

qui dovrebbe essere la madre di lei che dovrebbe fare la madre e non la servetta.   ma sta ragazza, un padre ce l'ha?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi racconta un po' di stronzate durante il giorno quando le gira. E io rispondo con un po' di stronzate. O film. Niente dolcezze


Ma il punto focale che cercavo di capire era se mantiene il contatto


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Per uscire? Mi propone cose e lascia cadere, gliele ripropongo io e mi dice sì


Ti cerca


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non pare interessarle perchè le fai discorsi complicati ed una che si vuole solo stordire, il cervello non lo vuole usare.
> 
> sta ragazza sta male, tanto.    e onestamente non vedo come tu possa aiutarla.   e tu stia già male la parte tua per quanto accaduto.
> 
> qui dovrebbe essere la madre di lei che dovrebbe fare la madre e non la servetta.   ma sta ragazza, un padre ce l'ha?


Lasciamo stare, ha un rapporto di amore-odio ed è pieno di tutte le tare depressive che le ha passato. I


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare, ha un rapporto di amore-odio ed è pieno di tutte le tare depressive che le ha passato. I


vuol dire che intanto sai che non è diventata scema di botto, ma era già guasta di suo.

a maggior ragione tu non puoi farci nulla per aiutarla, solo lei può decidere se continuare sul sentiero dell'autodistruzione oppure provare a vivere.


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuol dire che intanto sai che non è diventata scema di botto, ma era già guasta di suo.
> 
> a maggior ragione tu non puoi farci nulla per aiutarla, solo lei può decidere se continuare sul sentiero dell'autodistruzione oppure provare a vivere.


Per essere perplesso ci vedi chiarissimo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabilmente con te vuol far sesso e basta.   e se le fai discorsi più complicati, si sfava.
> 
> ed il fatto che stia bevendo troppo dovrebbe farti riflettere





nina ha detto:


> Boh. Non mi sembra che portarmi a letto le interessi molto, onestamente.
> M'ha detto che fra me, le pastiglie che non funzionano e l'Universirà si vorrebbe solo stordire.


Oppure pensa che sia il prezzo da pagare, saltuariamente, per averti come mamma per la sua crescita.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

*Nina*



perplesso ha detto:


> non pare interessarle perchè le fai discorsi complicati ed una che si vuole solo stordire, il cervello non lo vuole usare.
> 
> sta ragazza sta male, tanto.    e onestamente non vedo come tu possa aiutarla.   e tu stia già male la parte tua per quanto accaduto.
> 
> qui dovrebbe essere la madre di lei che dovrebbe fare la madre e non la servetta.   ma sta ragazza, un padre ce l'ha?


Leggi qui


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Per essere perplesso ci vedi chiarissimo


Ma credo abbia scelto quel Nick perché lascia perplessi gli altri :rotfl:


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure pensa che sia il prezzo da pagare, saltuariamente, per averti come mamma per la sua crescita.


Probabile anche questo? Di ipotesi posso farne migliaia.


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma credo abbia scelto quel Nick perché lascia perplessi gli altri :rotfl:


Ahahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Probabile anche questo? Di ipotesi posso farne migliaia.


Ma in qualunque ipotesi è una ragazza fortemente disturbata che ti usa quando ha bisogno e finché ha bisogno.


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se tu non la cerchi, lei ti cerca ?


(Fra parentesi penso che adesso non mi cercherà per un bel po'.)


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> (Fra parentesi penso che adesso non mi cercherà per un bel po'.)


Dici? Beh basterà attendere che il tempo ti dia ragione o torto


----------



## twinpeaks (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Boh. Non mi sembra che portarmi a letto le interessi molto, onestamente.
> M'ha detto che fra me, le pastiglie che non funzionano e l'Universirà si vorrebbe solo stordire.


Se prende psicofarmaci e ci beve sopra NON va assolutamente bene. 
Se comunica che "si vuole solo stordire" e non si stordisce così, per stordirsi le ci vuole una martellata in testa, quindi probabilmente non li prende con regolarità. Dal quadro che mi presenti, è una persona che non sta per niente bene. 

*Ti rivolgo un pressante invito a non farti venire in mente l'idea funesta "io la salverò": non funziona MAI, il risultato più frequente è che il salvatore/trice affoga insieme al naufrago (o anche da solo mentre il naufrago procede verso nuovi naufragi). 
*
Prima che tu possa avere un dialogo coerente e produttivo con lei, lei deve a) prendere gli psicofarmaci regolarmente, se non funzionano dirlo a chi glieli ha prescritti, farsi fare una nuova prescrizione e seguirla sul serio b) smettere assolutamente di bere c) seguire una terapia psicologica con persona di cui si fida e che senta autorevole d) fare una vita più ordinata. Dopo, ma solo dopo, se ne avete ancora voglia potete riprendere le fila del vostro rapporto e vedere il da farsi o da non farsi.

Scusa l'intemerata, ma se le cose stanno così è una cosa seria.


----------



## nina (25 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se prende psicofarmaci e ci beve sopra NON va assolutamente bene.
> Se comunica che "si vuole solo stordire" e non si stordisce così, per stordirsi le ci vuole una martellata in testa, quindi probabilmente non li prende con regolarità. Dal quadro che mi presenti, è una persona che non sta per niente bene.
> 
> *Ti rivolgo un pressante invito a non farti venire in mente l'idea funesta "io la salverò": non funziona MAI, il risultato più frequente è che il salvatore/trice affoga insieme al naufrago (o anche da solo mentre il naufrago procede verso nuovi naufragi).
> ...


Figurati se me la prendo! Più esattamenteha detto che funzionano in modo altalenante e dovrebbe tornare dalla dottoressa, ma non ha i soldi. Anche io credo le serva della psicoterapia, all'inizio della cura mi riferì che la psixhiatra le disse che non ne aveva bisogno... io invece credo di sì... e comunque no, tranquillo, ho veramente un gran quantitativo di problemi di mio, di 'salvarla' non ne avevo intenzione, la mia era di costruire un rapporto dove due persone avessero voglia di vedersi più di un weekend e in cui se una ti chiede una gita l'altra non ti risponde 'hai la carrozzina, mi pesa'. Ha tutto un suo metro di giudizio e un suo modo di vedere le cose, se lo sbrogliasse lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Figurati se me la prendo! Più esattamenteha detto che funzionano in modo altalenante e dovrebbe tornare dalla dottoressa, ma non ha i soldi. Anche io credo le serva della psicoterapia, all'inizio della cura mi riferì che la psixhiatra le disse che non ne aveva bisogno... io invece credo di sì... e comunque no, tranquillo, ho veramente un gran quantitativo di problemi di mio, di 'salvarla' non ne avevo intenzione, la mia era di costruire un rapporto dove due persone avessero voglia di vedersi più di un weekend e in cui se una ti chiede una gita l'altra non ti risponde 'hai la carrozzina, mi pesa'. Ha tutto un suo metro di giudizio e un suo modo di vedere le cose, se lo sbrogliasse lei.


Direi proprio di sì


----------



## twinpeaks (25 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Figurati se me la prendo! Più esattamenteha detto che funzionano in modo altalenante e dovrebbe tornare dalla dottoressa, ma non ha i soldi. Anche io credo le serva della psicoterapia, all'inizio della cura mi riferì che la psixhiatra le disse che non ne aveva bisogno... io invece credo di sì... e comunque no, tranquillo, ho veramente un gran quantitativo di problemi di mio, di 'salvarla' non ne avevo intenzione, la mia era di costruire un rapporto dove due persone avessero voglia di vedersi più di un weekend e in cui se una ti chiede una gita l'altra non ti risponde 'hai la carrozzina, mi pesa'. Ha tutto un suo metro di giudizio e un suo modo di vedere le cose, se lo sbrogliasse lei.


:up:


----------



## nina (26 Febbraio 2017)

Nel mucchio delle cose che ha detto, mi viene in mente "io fossi in te non vorrei tornare indietro" e mi sale un... un dolore che boh.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel mucchio delle cose che ha detto, mi viene in mente "io fossi in te non vorrei tornare indietro" e mi sale un... un dolore che boh.


Beh questo lo devi considerare come un suo volere 
Magari il dolore lo devi affrontare


----------



## nina (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh questo lo devi considerare come un suo volere
> Magari il dolore lo devi affrontare


È il non voler tornare indietro (dopo avermi detto vorrei tornare indietro una settimana fa), ma provare un indefinito sentimento e volermi comunque, credo, frequentare, che non capisco. Del resto, l'ho ricontattata io, ha detto lei. "Ma vuoi un'amica con cui andare al cinema?" "Quelli ce li ho".
Fra l'altro i miei resoconti sono molto confusi perché me li ricordo pure molto confusi. Che bello.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È il non voler tornare indietro (dopo avermi detto vorrei tornare indietro una settimana fa), ma provare un indefinito sentimento e volermi comunque, credo, frequentare, che non capisco. Del resto, l'ho ricontattata io, ha detto lei. "Ma vuoi un'amica con cui andare al cinema?" "Quelli ce li ho".
> Fra l'altro i miei resoconti sono molto confusi perché me li ricordo pure molto confusi. Che bello.


Io eviterei di ricontattarla per ora, devi pensare alla tesi: )
Ricordati ciò che ti ha scritto @tweenpeaks devi pensare a te


----------



## nina (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io eviterei di ricontattarla per ora, devi pensare alla tesi: )
> Ricordati ciò che ti ha scritto @tweenpeaks devi pensare a te


È vero. Tutto il resto è fuori dal mio controllo.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È vero. Tutto il resto è fuori dal mio controllo.


Ognuno di noi investe una parte di se nelle relazione ma possiamo solo esser chiaro e onesti per quel che ci riguarda, il resto dipende dall'altra persona


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] la tesi come va?


----------



## nina (9 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> @_nina_ la tesi come va?


Va che devo consegnare fra meno di una settimana, mi mancano una quarantina di pagine e sto commentando completamente a braccio un testo religioso del 1764. Meno male che al relatore sta piacendo, almeno! Non sono morta. O almeno credo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Va che devo consegnare fra meno di una settimana, mi mancano una quarantina di pagine e sto commentando completamente a braccio un testo religioso del 1764. Meno male che al relatore sta piacendo, almeno! Non sono morta. O almeno credo.


Tesoro bello :inlove: verrà fuori una tesi strepitosa: )


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2017)

Buon lavoro!


----------



## nina (9 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro bello :inlove: verrà fuori una tesi strepitosa: )


Guarda, ora come ora mi accontento di "verrà fuori una tesi" e basta  però mi sto prendendo la mia soddisfazione... lei rispunta da sola, chiacchiera, si fa leggere dei pezzi, e mi dice pure che secondo lei è magnifica. Mah!


----------



## nina (9 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buon lavoro!


Grazie, Brunetta <3.


----------



## void (9 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Guarda, ora come ora mi accontento di "verrà fuori una tesi" e basta  però mi sto prendendo la mia soddisfazione... lei rispunta da sola, chiacchiera, si fa leggere dei pezzi, e mi dice pure che secondo lei è magnifica. Mah!


Concentrati sulla tesi, che sarà sicuramente magnifica...un risultato che ti porterai dietro tutta la vita.
Hai un sacco di supporter, non puoi deluderci :up::up: In bocca al lupo.


----------



## nina (9 Marzo 2017)

void ha detto:


> Concentrati sulla tesi, che sarà sicuramente magnifica...un risultato che ti porterai dietro tutta la vita.
> Hai un sacco di supporter, non puoi deluderci :up::up: In bocca al lupo.


Ti ringrazio 
Intanto comunque non sto male come prima, per un motivo o per l'altro, e i complimenti del relatore mi tirano parecchio su... devo stringere i denti e tener duro! Siete tutti deliziosi.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Guarda, ora come ora mi accontento di "verrà fuori una tesi" e basta  però mi sto prendendo la mia soddisfazione... lei rispunta da sola, chiacchiera, si fa leggere dei pezzi, e mi dice pure che secondo lei è magnifica. Mah!


E tu alla prossima le rispondi:" Non è  la tesi magnifica, sono io che lo sono "


----------



## nina (9 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E tu alla prossima le rispondi:" Non è  la tesi magnifica, sono io che lo sono "


Ahahahahah! Beh, se non altro devo dire a suo favore che la sua stima intellettuale nei miei riguardi non è mai venuta meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ahahahahah! Beh, se non altro devo dire a suo favore che la sua stima intellettuale nei miei riguardi non è mai venuta meno.


Vorrei ben vedere


----------



## nina (9 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrei ben vedere


Io a questo punto non do più nulla per scontato, sai mai... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io a questo punto non do più nulla per scontato, sai mai... :rotfl:


Mi congratulo perché hai imparato velocemente


----------



## nina (10 Marzo 2017)

Scusate, mi sento in dovere di condividere, per darvi un'idea del livello di delirio:

"Prof., si accettano suggerimenti che spaziano dal consiglio stilistico all'iniezione di cianuro."
"Ho il cianuro, casomai lo prendiamo insieme martedì!!"

Eeeee quando pure il relatore ti dà corda con tanto di patto suicida, capisci che dovevi fare il cabarettista. Mi è partita la risata isterica due ore fa e non accenna a fermarsi.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Scusate, mi sento in dovere di condividere, per darvi un'idea del livello di delirio:
> 
> "Prof., si accettano suggerimenti che spaziano dal consiglio stilistico all'iniezione di cianuro."
> "Ho il cianuro, casomai lo prendiamo insieme martedì!!"
> ...


Vabbè sempre risata è  
Mi sembra  un relatore ironico


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Scusate, mi sento in dovere di condividere, per darvi un'idea del livello di delirio:
> 
> "Prof., si accettano suggerimenti che spaziano dal consiglio stilistico all'iniezione di cianuro."
> "Ho il cianuro, casomai lo prendiamo insieme martedì!!"
> ...


5 cc di cloruro di potassio in vena. è meglio.  non ti resta nemmeno quel saporaccio metallico in bocca.


diceva un saggio che se non si può fare dell'ironia sulle immani tragedie, è inutile vivere


----------



## nina (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè sempre risata è
> Mi sembra  un relatore ironico


Lo adoro. Era una persona serissima, fino a che non ha preso in tesi me!


----------



## nina (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> 5 cc di cloruro di potassio in vena. è meglio.  non ti resta nemmeno quel saporaccio metallico in bocca.
> 
> 
> diceva un saggio che se non si può fare dell'ironia sulle immani tragedie, è inutile vivere


Ah beh, c'aveva ragione, mio padre aveva dato i nomignoli al cancro!
Ma... il famigerato saporino di mandorle?!?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Lo adoro. Era una persona serissima, fino a che non ha preso in tesi me!


Vedi che tu lo hai migliorato: )


----------



## nina (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi che tu lo hai migliorato: )


Faccio quest'effetto alla gente!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Faccio quest'effetto alla gente!


Un bell' effetto


----------



## trilobita (10 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ah beh, c'aveva ragione, mio padre aveva dato i nomignoli al cancro!
> Ma... il famigerato saporino di mandorle?!?


Quello è il famoso cianuro siculo-calabrese...


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ah beh, c'aveva ragione, mio padre aveva dato i nomignoli al cancro!
> Ma... il famigerato saporino di mandorle?!?


mandorle amare e metallo freddo.


----------



## nina (10 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quello è il famoso cianuro siculo-calabrese...


Mi è venuta fame.


----------



## nina (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mandorle amare e metallo freddo.


  Yum!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi è venuta fame.





nina ha detto:


> Yum!


:rotfl:


----------



## nina (23 Marzo 2017)

Nel frattempo, io ho consegnato e mi sento come un prigioniero rilasciato da Guantanamo.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, io ho consegnato e mi sento come un prigioniero rilasciato da Guantanamo.


Hai consegnato !!!! Brava :up:


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, io ho consegnato e mi sento come un prigioniero rilasciato da Guantanamo.


cioè stai organizzando un attentato?   se proprio devi, almeno butta giù la Torre.  almeno fai una cosa utile.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> cioè stai organizzando un attentato?   se proprio devi, almeno butta giù la Torre.  almeno fai una cosa utile.


Co sta torre sei in fissa !!!


----------



## trilobita (25 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> cioè stai organizzando un attentato?   se proprio devi, almeno butta giù la Torre.  almeno fai una cosa utile.


La Torre????


----------



## nina (26 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> La Torre????


Che Torre? Butto giù quello che volete. Si accettano suggerimenti!


----------



## perplesso (26 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Co sta torre sei in fissa !!!





trilobita ha detto:


> La Torre????





nina ha detto:


> Che Torre? Butto giù quello che volete. Si accettano suggerimenti!


Gesù d'Amore Acceso.....

la Torre più famigerata d'Italia, che sta in una città che è famosa proprio per quella Torre lì, quale potrà mai essere?


----------



## trilobita (26 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso.....
> 
> la Torre più famigerata d'Italia, che sta in una città che è famosa proprio per quella Torre lì, quale potrà mai essere?


Livorno?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Livorno?


:rotfl: mitico !!!!
È  in fissa


----------



## nina (26 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso.....
> 
> la Torre più famigerata d'Italia, che sta in una città che è famosa proprio per quella Torre lì, quale potrà mai essere?


No, sai, pensavo ci fosse qualche sottotesto particolare che non coglievo (ho il cervello pieno di storia asburgica e fatico a svuotarlo, abbiate pietà!)!


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

Eeeeee comunque, laureata lunedì con 110 e lode e vaga possibilità di acesso al dottorato, con commissione semi-stupefatta e un sacco di complimenti. Ho invitato l'ex, dieci giorni fa: mi mandava qualche cazzata via Whatsapp ogni due giorni, se non le rispondevo subito mi diceva "mi preoccupo che ti è successo qualcosa!". M'ha risposto che s'imbarazzava troppo, che mi avrebbe richiamata più tardi... non m'ha chiesto il giorno e nulla, e da lì completamente sparita. Mi consolo col relatore incantato dalla mia tesi che mi vuol bene e mi ha detto che è talmente bella che la si potrebbe pubblicare, dicendomi che seguirmi è stato uno dei pochi piaceri della sua carriera, e cerco di ignorare le fitte al petto un po' col Rivotril e un po' pensando che in questo momento le gira così, che magari in futuro rispunta, e che magari rispunta pure nel momento in cui vorrò mandarla affanculo.
Ma direi che il Rivotril funziona di più. 
L'altro pensiero che mi consola, in questo momento di horror vacui, è che, comunque vada, sono andata più lontano di quel che pensava chiunque, nel momento in cui sono stata infilata in incubatrice col pensiero che pesavo 700 grammi e non avrei passato la notte.
Poi vabbe', uno si chiede a che servono la vita e il successo accademico in solitudine eccetera, che non hai amici e che lei ti manca, e lì sopraggiunge la birra, ma non posso farci granché.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2017)

Complimenti!
Bravissima!


Io direi cosa conta una ragazzina di fronte alla vita ricca di soddisfazioni che ti attende?!


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Complimenti!
> Bravissima!
> 
> 
> Io direi cosa conta una ragazzina di fronte alla vita ricca di soddisfazioni che ti attende?!


Ricca di soddisfazioni non lo so soprattutto con una laurea in Lettere. Però ci proviamo.
Bene non mi sento, onestamente, però in qualche modo dovrò pur fare. Ci sono dei momenti in cui veramente avrei voglia di disintegrarmi e scomparire e sto veramente, veramente tanto male, vergognandomene pure parecchio, però insomma, uno prova a sopravvivere, ecco. Possibilmente nel migliore dei modi che riesce.


----------



## trilobita (12 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ricca di soddisfazioni non lo so soprattutto con una laurea in Lettere. Però ci proviamo.
> Bene non mi sento, onestamente, però in qualche modo dovrò pur fare. Ci sono dei momenti in cui veramente avrei voglia di disintegrarmi e scomparire e sto veramente, veramente tanto male, vergognandomene pure parecchio, però insomma, uno prova a sopravvivere, ecco. Possibilmente nel migliore dei modi che riesce.


Credi che il ramo.insegnamento sia proibitivo,o non ti attira?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ricca di soddisfazioni non lo so soprattutto con una laurea in Lettere. Però ci proviamo.
> Bene non mi sento, onestamente, però in qualche modo dovrò pur fare. Ci sono dei momenti in cui veramente avrei voglia di disintegrarmi e scomparire e sto veramente, veramente tanto male, vergognandomene pure parecchio, però insomma, uno prova a sopravvivere, ecco. Possibilmente nel migliore dei modi che riesce.


Vorrei incoraggiarti e questo è un incoraggiamento...sai quante volte ti troverai a domandarti come fare a sopravvivere? Eheeee 
[video=youtube;9JBRN-F24eg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JBRN-F24eg [/video]


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credi che il ramo.insegnamento sia proibitivo,o non ti attira?


M'attira perché è l'unico in cui puoi mangiare  ma non è più facile entrare come prima... mi sto attrezzando. A livello di insegnamento universitario, poi, mi è stato detto che ho tutte le carte in regola per entrare, in dottorato, ma il problema è come ne esci, se con un contratto o con un "tanti saluti e grazie di tutto il pesce", ecco.


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei incoraggiarti e questo è un incoraggiamento...sai quante volte ti troverai a domandarti come fare a sopravvivere? Eheeee
> [video=youtube;9JBRN-F24eg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JBRN-F24eg [/video]


Fidati, lo so! Minchia se lo so, immagino comincerò a chiedermelo se non avrò trovato un impiego appena finiscono i soldi!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Fidati, lo so! Minchia se lo so, immagino comincerò a chiedermelo se non avrò trovato un impiego appena finiscono i soldi!


:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eeeeee comunque, laureata lunedì con 110 e lode e vaga possibilità di acesso al dottorato, con commissione semi-stupefatta e un sacco di complimenti. Ho invitato l'ex, dieci giorni fa: mi mandava qualche cazzata via Whatsapp ogni due giorni, se non le rispondevo subito mi diceva "mi preoccupo che ti è successo qualcosa!". M'ha risposto che s'imbarazzava troppo, che mi avrebbe richiamata più tardi... non m'ha chiesto il giorno e nulla, e da lì completamente sparita. Mi consolo col relatore incantato dalla mia tesi che mi vuol bene e mi ha detto che è talmente bella che la si potrebbe pubblicare, dicendomi che seguirmi è stato uno dei pochi piaceri della sua carriera, e cerco di ignorare le fitte al petto un po' col Rivotril e un po' pensando che in questo momento le gira così, che magari in futuro rispunta, e che magari rispunta pure nel momento in cui vorrò mandarla affanculo.
> Ma direi che il Rivotril funziona di più.
> L'altro pensiero che mi consola, in questo momento di horror vacui, è che, comunque vada, sono andata più lontano di quel che pensava chiunque, nel momento in cui sono stata infilata in incubatrice col pensiero che pesavo 700 grammi e non avrei passato la notte.
> Poi vabbe', uno si chiede a che servono la vita e il successo accademico in solitudine eccetera, che non hai amici e che lei ti manca, e lì sopraggiunge la birra, ma non posso farci granché.


:applauso: :bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eeeeee comunque, laureata lunedì con 110 e lode e vaga possibilità di acesso al dottorato, con commissione semi-stupefatta e un sacco di complimenti. Ho invitato l'ex, dieci giorni fa: mi mandava qualche cazzata via Whatsapp ogni due giorni, se non le rispondevo subito mi diceva "mi preoccupo che ti è successo qualcosa!". M'ha risposto che s'imbarazzava troppo, che mi avrebbe richiamata più tardi... non m'ha chiesto il giorno e nulla, e da lì completamente sparita. Mi consolo col relatore incantato dalla mia tesi che mi vuol bene e mi ha detto che è talmente bella che la si potrebbe pubblicare, dicendomi che seguirmi è stato uno dei pochi piaceri della sua carriera, e cerco di ignorare le fitte al petto un po' col Rivotril e un po' pensando che in questo momento le gira così, che magari in futuro rispunta, e che magari rispunta pure nel momento in cui vorrò mandarla affanculo.
> Ma direi che il Rivotril funziona di più.
> L'altro pensiero che mi consola, in questo momento di horror vacui, è che, comunque vada, sono andata più lontano di quel che pensava chiunque, nel momento in cui sono stata infilata in incubatrice col pensiero che pesavo 700 grammi e non avrei passato la notte.
> Poi vabbe', uno si chiede a che servono la vita e il successo accademico in solitudine eccetera, che non hai amici e che lei ti manca, e lì sopraggiunge la birra, ma non posso farci granché.


Beh direi che per ora hai raggiunto un obiettivo importante è meritato ed è  tanto

Lei..beh l'amore passa e ne arriva un altro 
Funziona così da secoli e secoli


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eeeeee comunque, laureata lunedì con 110 e lode e vaga possibilità di acesso al dottorato, con commissione semi-stupefatta e un sacco di complimenti. Ho invitato l'ex, dieci giorni fa: mi mandava qualche cazzata via Whatsapp ogni due giorni, se non le rispondevo subito mi diceva "mi preoccupo che ti è successo qualcosa!". M'ha risposto che s'imbarazzava troppo, che mi avrebbe richiamata più tardi... non m'ha chiesto il giorno e nulla, e da lì completamente sparita. Mi consolo col relatore incantato dalla mia tesi che mi vuol bene e mi ha detto che è talmente bella che la si potrebbe pubblicare, dicendomi che seguirmi è stato uno dei pochi piaceri della sua carriera, e cerco di ignorare le fitte al petto un po' col Rivotril e un po' pensando che in questo momento le gira così, che magari in futuro rispunta, e che magari rispunta pure nel momento in cui vorrò mandarla affanculo.
> Ma direi che il Rivotril funziona di più.
> L'altro pensiero che mi consola, in questo momento di horror vacui, è che, comunque vada, sono andata più lontano di quel che pensava chiunque, nel momento in cui sono stata infilata in incubatrice col pensiero che pesavo 700 grammi e non avrei passato la notte.
> Poi vabbe', uno si chiede a che servono la vita e il successo accademico in solitudine eccetera, che non hai amici e che lei ti manca, e lì sopraggiunge la birra, ma non posso farci granché.


la birra è sempre la birra.

in che ti sei laureata?


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la birra è sempre la birra.
> 
> in che ti sei laureata?


Storia. Quindi non posso accarezzare nemmeno il sogno della ricchezza.


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :applauso: :bacissimo:


Eh beh .


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Storia. Quindi non posso accarezzare nemmeno il sogno della ricchezza.


eh no.   nemmeno della povertà


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh no.   nemmeno della povertà


Il raschiamento del barile della scala sociale, proprio.


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Il raschiamento del barile della scala sociale, proprio.


diciamo che dovresti essere creativa per master o dottorati utili


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che dovresti essere creativa per master o dottorati utili


Certo che per risollevare il morale sei adattissimo


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che dovresti essere creativa per master o dottorati utili


Nei prossimi giorni dovrei sapere meglio dove muovermi, per adesso sistemo curriculum e mando. Mah!


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che per risollevare il morale sei adattissimo


Naaaah, lascialo fare, più sotto del mio morale serve solo una ruspa!


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che per risollevare il morale sei adattissimo


lo so



nina ha detto:


> Nei prossimi giorni dovrei sapere meglio dove muovermi, per adesso sistemo curriculum e mando. Mah!


un'attività tua no?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so
> 
> 
> 
> un'attività tua no?


:rofl:


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl:


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] Stavo pensando a un postribolo di donne per sole donne, ma c'è la legge Merlin di mezzo e io non ho nessuno che mi mandi le arance se vado in galera!


----------



## perplesso (12 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ Stavo pensando a un postribolo di donne per sole donne, ma c'è la legge Merlin di mezzo e io non ho nessuno che mi mandi le arance se vado in galera!


lo so quella legge è una sciagura.     le arance te le porto io, sempre che non ingabbino me nel frattempo, nel qual caso avviseremo [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so quella legge è una sciagura.     le arance te le porto io, sempre che non ingabbino me nel frattempo, nel qual caso avviseremo @_ipazia_


siamo a cavallo!!!!!


----------



## trilobita (13 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so quella legge è una sciagura.     le arance te le porto io, sempre che non ingabbino me nel frattempo, nel qual caso avviseremo [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]


Se solo Ipazia prova a spiegare nella sua maniera il perché vi ha portato le arance,ingabbiano pure lei,ma in un'altra sezione.....


----------



## nina (15 Aprile 2017)

Le ho scritto. Il succo è che mi vuole bene, mai suoi sentimenti sono cambiati e con me om ci vuole stare. E io scema le ho pure detto che la porta è aperta se cambia idea. Non credo ci parleremo più e non credo cambierà mai idea. Mi sento molto stupida per aver sentito il bisogno di sentirmelo dire in faccia (anzi, scrivere). Me la devo solo togliere dal cervello e non so come fare. Non mi piacciono più le persone, non mi piacciono più gli amici, non mi piace più nulla, fondamentalmente. In ventisei anni di vita, mi sono sentita piena solo quando ho conosciuto lei, e mi sento tanto tanto, ma tanto deficiente.


----------



## trilobita (15 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Le ho scritto. Il succo è che mi vuole bene, mai suoi sentimenti sono cambiati e con me om ci vuole stare. E io scema le ho pure detto che la porta è aperta se cambia idea. Non credo ci parleremo più e non credo cambierà mai idea. Mi sento molto stupida per aver sentito il bisogno di sentirmelo dire in faccia (anzi, scrivere). Me la devo solo togliere dal cervello e non so come fare. Non mi piacciono più le persone, non mi piacciono più gli amici, non mi piace più nulla, fondamentalmente. In ventisei anni di vita, mi sono sentita piena solo quando ho conosciuto lei, e mi sento tanto tanto, ma tanto deficiente.


Si,ma ora hai in mano le carte per ripartire,niente più boh,mah,non so,forse....
Ti vuole bene,non ti ama,punto.
Le palle,metaforicamente parlando,le hai,tirale fuori e datti da fare.
Mi raccomando solo di non approcciare degli zombie come quello con lo squaraus dell'altra volta.
Masculi ce vogghiono!!!
O fimmene vere...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Le ho scritto. Il succo è che mi vuole bene, mai suoi sentimenti sono cambiati e con me om ci vuole stare. E io scema le ho pure detto che la porta è aperta se cambia idea. Non credo ci parleremo più e non credo cambierà mai idea. Mi sento molto stupida per aver sentito il bisogno di sentirmelo dire in faccia (anzi, scrivere). Me la devo solo togliere dal cervello e non so come fare. Non mi piacciono più le persone, non mi piacciono più gli amici, non mi piace più nulla, fondamentalmente. In ventisei anni di vita, mi sono sentita piena solo quando ho conosciuto lei, e mi sento tanto tanto, ma tanto deficiente.


Non sei deficiente anche se Ora, in questi momenti ti senti così.
Forse ti serviva leggere quelle parole che fanno male ma che mettono un punto da cui ripartire 
Ti ho già scritto che quando finiscono amori che consideravamo importanti ci si sente così, nulla sembra importante, ci si sente svuotati ...è  un dolore universale ma passa, il tempo e la vita che chiede attenzione faranno il loro lavoro 
:abbraccio:


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Le ho scritto. Il succo è che mi vuole bene, mai suoi sentimenti sono cambiati e con me om ci vuole stare. E io scema le ho pure detto che la porta è aperta se cambia idea. Non credo ci parleremo più e non credo cambierà mai idea. Mi sento molto stupida per aver sentito il bisogno di sentirmelo dire in faccia (anzi, scrivere). Me la devo solo togliere dal cervello e non so come fare. Non mi piacciono più le persone, non mi piacciono più gli amici, non mi piace più nulla, fondamentalmente. In ventisei anni di vita, mi sono sentita piena solo quando ho conosciuto lei, e mi sento tanto tanto, ma tanto deficiente.


intanto fatti una birra.   se lei avesse avuto l'onestà intellettuale di dirti le cose chiare da subito, ora staresti già meglio.

26 anni sono tanti e sono nulla.   di sicuro non sono tutto.    hai ancora più futuro davanti che dietro


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2017)

La vita ti sorprenderà.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Le ho scritto. Il succo è che mi vuole bene, mai suoi sentimenti sono cambiati e con me om ci vuole stare. E io scema le ho pure detto che la porta è aperta se cambia idea. Non credo ci parleremo più e non credo cambierà mai idea. Mi sento molto stupida per aver sentito il bisogno di sentirmelo dire in faccia (anzi, scrivere). Me la devo solo togliere dal cervello e non so come fare. *Non mi piacciono più le persone, non mi piacciono più gli amici, non mi piace più nulla, fondamentalmente. In ventisei anni di vita, mi sono sentita piena solo quando ho conosciuto lei, e mi sento tanto tanto, ma tanto deficiente.*


Inoltre, sta per scadere il tuo sconto del 50% su Frecciarossa e Alta Velocità, ti toccherà aspettare di avere sessant'anni per riaverlo.
Ti mando un abbraccio, cara Nina, se il tuo nickname corrisponde alla realtà anagrafica ti chiami come mia figlia. Non mi dispiacerebbe che fosse una deficiente come te.


----------



## nina (15 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Inoltre, sta per scadere il tuo sconto del 50% su Frecciarossa e Alta Velocità, ti toccherà aspettare di avere sessant'anni per riaverlo.
> Ti mando un abbraccio, cara Nina, se il tuo nickname corrisponde alla realtà anagrafica ti chiami come mia figlia. Non mi dispiacerebbe che fosse una deficiente come te.


In realtà mi chiamo Paola ma apprezzo lo stesso


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

Fra l'altro io non capisco per le persone 'non voglio perderti': che cosa significhi: mi hai già perso, cosa vuoi, un'amicizia che non abbiamo mai avuto? Le ho chiesto "ma allora tutti quei discorsi sui pattinatori gay?" "Non importa cosa ti ho detto due settimane fa o due mesi fa, è una conclusione recente"... mi sono dovuta sorbire un sacco di frasi come "vorrrei tanto renderti felice come prima", e io stupida le ho pure detto che secondo me non è mai stata pronta e che se dovesse esserlo io sono qui... ma quante persone che dicono di volerti bene come a un ex si rendono conto, un giorno? Li aveva proprio seppelliti, i sentimenti... le ho detto che merita di star bene, ma sapete una cosa? Io spero che stia male. Che si goda i suoi amici e la sua vita di divertimento, ma spero che a un certo punto rimanga sola e pensi di aver perso l'occasione della sua vita. Mi sento così stupida.


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

Nom vedeva l'ora che smettessi di scrivere. Alla fine, non ero un'amica, non ero una con cui avrebbe voluto tornare a letto, ero nulla. Le ho chiesto 'perché hai voluto uscire con me' e mi ha risposto 'perché ci eravamo lasciate male, per riconciliarmi'. Cosa vuoi riconciliare con una persona con cui sei stato 4 anni? O riconcili per tornarci insieme, altrimenti che cazzo te ne frega?


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2017)

il discorso sui pattinatori gay in cosa consisteva


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Fra l'altro io non capisco per le persone 'non voglio perderti': che cosa significhi: mi hai già perso, cosa vuoi, un'amicizia che non abbiamo mai avuto? Le ho chiesto "ma allora tutti quei discorsi sui pattinatori gay?" "Non importa cosa ti ho detto due settimane fa o due mesi fa, è una conclusione recente"... mi sono dovuta sorbire un sacco di frasi come "vorrrei tanto renderti felice come prima", e io stupida le ho pure detto che secondo me non è mai stata pronta e che se dovesse esserlo io sono qui... ma quante persone che dicono di volerti bene come a un ex si rendono conto, un giorno? Li aveva proprio seppelliti, i sentimenti... le ho detto che merita di star bene, ma sapete una cosa? Io spero che stia male. Che si goda i suoi amici e la sua vita di divertimento, ma spero che a un certo punto rimanga sola e pensi di aver perso l'occasione della sua vita. Mi sento così stupida.


Non sei stupida ma ferita 
Quando quella ferita sarà guarita non ti interesserà sapere ne se sta bene ne se sta male


----------



## trilobita (16 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sei stupida ma ferita
> Quando quella ferita sarà guarita non ti interesserà sapere ne se sta bene ne se sta male


Quoto,tra l'altro guarirà più in fretta di quanto tu possa immaginare..


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nom vedeva l'ora che smettessi di scrivere. Alla fine, non ero un'amica, non ero una con cui avrebbe voluto tornare a letto, ero nulla. Le ho chiesto 'perché hai voluto uscire con me' e mi ha risposto 'perché ci eravamo lasciate male, per riconciliarmi'. Cosa vuoi riconciliare con una persona con cui sei stato 4 anni? O riconcili per tornarci insieme, altrimenti che cazzo te ne frega?


Non voleva sensi di colpa.
Voleva una chiusura serena per stare meglio lei.


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il discorso sui pattinatori gay in cosa consisteva


Mi aveva fatto vedere questo anime in cui questi due pattinatori avevano una relazione molto simile alla nostra e mi aveva detto "personaggio x sei proprio tu, lui riconosce il valore di chi ha intorno"


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non voleva sensi di colpa.
> Voleva una chiusura serena per stare meglio lei.


Se non le avessi scritto, si era proprio volatilizzata...


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sei stupida ma ferita
> Quando quella ferita sarà guarita non ti interesserà sapere ne se sta bene ne se sta male


Devo solo smettere di pensare che prima o poi rispunta: nemmeno a dire che le piaceva almeno venire a letto con me, avrei quasi preferito volesse tenermi come scorta... neppure quello. Devo trovarmi qualcosa da fare. Pensavo che nella mia vita volesse tornare, invece non gliene importava nulla. Ero venuta ad abitare qui pensando che finalmente avremo potuto godere di tante cose, invece lei si è fatta una comitiva, è diventata spigliata, e io invece sono più sola di prima: non ho più amici, non so dove andare e non riesco più a scrivere: da quando ho visto com'era l'amore, cosa me lo dovevo inventare a fare? Ho una madre che continua a dirmi "hai l'amore della famigla", ma io dell'amore della famiglia non so cosa farmene, volevo una mia famiglia, e pensavo di averla trovata. Leggp tante storie di gente che si tradisce e poi lavora per stare insieme... la mia invece era una di quelle storie in cui uno tradisce perché si era stufato e l'altro è il povero stronzo che elemosinava l'affetto altrui. Hai voglia a dire "la gioia non deve venire dalle altre persome": guardacaso me lo dice sempre chi ha qualcuno vicino. Vivo da sola da dieci anni e il peso della mia vita, a prescindere da lei, mi sta schiacciando come un macigno. Io volevo darle tutto, e lei invece non voleva avere più niente a che fare con me. Mesi fa la psicologa mi ha chiesto "e tu per te stessa cosa vuoi?", e io non lo so. Io mi arrangio sempre, in un modo o nell'altro. Per me non esiste "conosco tizio con lo scopo di andarci a qualche appuntamento e mettermici insieme e poi vedo se mi piace" cone ha illustrato lei giorni fa. Pensavo per lei fosse diverso, e che non potesse svanire tanto facilmente: se qualcuno ti ama, te lo tieni stretto.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2017)

Il problema è che se non amiamo di uguale amore chi ci ama c'è ne sentiamo imprigionati.


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che se non amiamo di uguale amore chi ci ama c'è ne sentiamo imprigionati.


Sì.
Non credo si rifarà sentire mai più.


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi aveva fatto vedere questo anime in cui questi due pattinatori avevano una relazione molto simile alla nostra e mi aveva detto "personaggio x sei proprio tu, lui riconosce il valore di chi ha intorno"


ah


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah


Ci sta che magari i primi mesi si volesse riavvicinare e poi abbia cambiato idea, ma è meglio se non ci penso.


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ci sta che magari i primi mesi si volesse riavvicinare e poi abbia cambiato idea, ma è meglio se non ci penso.


meglio berci su


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio berci su


Se fosse per te toccherebbe vere 24h/24 :rotfl:


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se fosse per te toccherebbe vere 24h/24 :rotfl:


Ma in realtà ha ragione, sto cercando il rum.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma in realtà ha ragione, sto cercando il rum.


Tosto  
Il pranzo pasquale come è andato?


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tosto
> Il pranzo pasquale come è andato?


Ho pianto tutto il pranzo. Avrei dovuto essere sola ma mia madre non ha trovato il biglietto per scendere dopo la laurea, quindi è andata via solo poco fa. E in questo momento io sono completamente ubriaca, [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] sarà fiero di me.


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho pianto tutto il pranzo. Avrei dovuto essere sola ma mia madre non ha trovato il biglietto per scendere dopo la laurea, quindi è andata via solo poco fa. E in questo momento io sono completamente ubriaca, @_perplesso_ sarà fiero di me.


si beve quel tanto che basta da restar simpatici.

ci sta di stare male in questo frangente


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> si beve quel tanto che basta da restar simpatici.
> 
> ci sta di stare male in questo frangente


non penso di aver bevuto tanto rum come negli ultimi 30 munuti.


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> non penso di aver bevuto tanto rum come negli ultimi 30 munuti.


hai mangiato almeno


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai mangiato almeno


Abbastanza.


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Abbastanza.


caffè doppio e forte, aria fresca e qualche bestemmia


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho pianto tutto il pranzo. Avrei dovuto essere sola ma mia madre non ha trovato il biglietto per scendere dopo la laurea, quindi è andata via solo poco fa. E in questo momento io sono completamente ubriaca, [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] sarà fiero di me.


La prossima Pasqua la vieni a passare da me 
Così ti faccio ridere


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> caffè doppio e forte, aria fresca e qualche bestemmia


La bestemmia è  propedeutica ?


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La bestemmia è  propedeutica ?


sempre


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

Mi hausata anche stavolta comunque, perché quano le ho fatto presente che "allora, quello che mi hai detto due mesi fa?" mi ha risposto "non importa quello che ho detto due mesi fa o due settimane fa, questa è la mia volontà, la puoi accettare?". Ovviamente le ho detto che se i suoi sentimenti sono cambiati non avevo intenzione di forzarla... ma aggiungo adesso: una persona non ti può dire "eh, ma il mio conportamento di prima non conta": vuol dire che davvero puoi esserti fatta tutti gli amici che vuoi, forse hai una vita sociale, adesso, ma non hai la coerenza, non sei capace. Mi chiedo però: perché lei che prende psicofarmaci è riuscita a farsi degli amici, e io invece non ne ho più?


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi hausata anche stavolta comunque, perché quano le ho fatto presente che "allora, quello che mi hai detto due mesi fa?" mi ha risposto "non importa quello che ho detto due mesi fa o due settimane fa, questa è la mia volontà, la puoi accettare?". Ovviamente le ho detto che se i suoi sentimenti sono cambiati non avevo intenzione di forzarla... ma aggiungo adesso: una persona non ti può dire "eh, ma il mio conportamento di prima non conta": vuol dire che davvero puoi esserti fatta tutti gli amici che vuoi, forse hai una vita sociale, adesso, ma non hai la coerenza, non sei capace. Mi chiedo però: perché lei che prende psicofarmaci è riuscita a farsi degli amici, e io invece non ne ho più?


tu, negli ultimi 6 mesi, quante volte sei uscita di casa per farti una birra con gli amici?


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu, negli ultimi 6 mesi, quante volte sei uscita di casa per farti una birra con gli amici?


Il problema è quali amici?
Sono sempre riuscita ad essere socievole ovunque andassi, ma da quando vivo qui non riesco a conoscere letteralmente nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mi hausata anche stavolta comunque, perché quano le ho fatto presente che "allora, quello che mi hai detto due mesi fa?" mi ha risposto "non importa quello che ho detto due mesi fa o due settimane fa, questa è la mia volontà, la puoi accettare?". Ovviamente le ho detto che se i suoi sentimenti sono cambiati non avevo intenzione di forzarla... ma aggiungo adesso: una persona non ti può dire "eh, ma il mio conportamento di prima non conta": vuol dire che davvero puoi esserti fatta tutti gli amici che vuoi, forse hai una vita sociale, adesso, ma non hai la coerenza, non sei capace. Mi chiedo però: perché lei che prende psicofarmaci è riuscita a farsi degli amici, e io invece non ne ho più?


Intanto non sai che amici siano 
Che si fa presto a dire amici che poi magari nel momento del bisogno non ci sono più 

Io credo che tu non hai alcuna difficoltà a poter avere amici, solo devi capire se ora è  quello che vuoi e è che stai cercando


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Il problema è quali amici?
> Sono sempre riuscita ad essere socievole ovunque andassi, ma da quando vivo qui non riesco a conoscere letteralmente nessuno.


e dove stai?  in un covo di radical chic?


----------



## nina (16 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e dove stai?  in un covo di radical chic?


A quanto pare. In Toscana era molto meglio.


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> A quanto pare. In Toscana era molto meglio.


dipende da dove


----------



## nina (20 Aprile 2017)

Giorno da disoccupata numero 10: era meglio se andavo a raccogliere i pomodori, mi sa! Sto discutendo col mio relatore su cme pubblicare 'sta cavolo di tesi e per non pensare (perché sì, penso ancora) mando CV tutto il giorno come una matta.
Quando ripenso all'ultima conversazione che abbiamo avuto non so se siano più forti il pianto o il riso: "non voglio perderti, ma se per non farti soffrire devo uscire dalla tua vita, allora lo accetto!" e mi sto pentendo di essere stata gentile con lei, perché a scoppio ritardato mi viene da dirle "veramente sei tu che mi ci hai cacciata a calci"... che poi quando le ho detto "guarda che ti avevo perdonata" mi fa "non davvero" e io le ho risposto "per quello ci vuole tempo"... e solo adesso mi viene in mente che il perdono uno lo elabora, a fatica, solo se vede che l'altro vuole stare con te... altrimenti che perdono è, che riconciliazione è? Vuoi farmi credere che se ti avessi perdonata lì, sul momento, per te sarebbe rimasto tutto come prima? Avrei voluto dirglielo. Mi fa ridere che per dirmi "non voglio stare con te" mi ha detto "io ti voglio bene come prima e questo non è mai cambiato, e ora voglio che tu soffra il meno possibile". Ma poi sono rimasta allibita: "Comunque volevo vederti per darti la tesi, era una lettera d'amore concepita per te, c'erano delle cose che solo tu avresti potuto trovare" e lei "Allora non vuoi più darmela?". Io devo prenderla come una frase fatta, perché altrimenti non me lo spiego: m'hai detto ora che non vuoi più uscire con me, però mi chiedi se voglio darti o no la tesi. Mah! L'altra perla è "Quindi stai praticamente dicendo che non ti piaccio e che la colpa non era delle medicine" e lei "Ma che c'entra? Ci piace una persona per cui abbiamo una cottarella... e comunque non ti ho mentito, ormai mi masturbo una volta a settimana, sono i miei sentimenti che sono cambiati."
In sintesi, cerco di spingere il pensiero più in fondo che posso e mi domando se ci sia davvero chi, dopo tanto tempo, si morde la lingua e si renda conto di aver perso qualcosa di tanto importante. Ovvio che poi, nel caso, stai a vedere se l'altro non ti sputa in faccia. Mi è rimasto sul gozzo l'essere stata pacata e gentile: non se lo meritava. Avevo talmente paura di guastare una riconciliazione fantomatica e futura che non le ho detto che è stata una stronza due volte, perché non è vero che "non importa quello che ti ho detto due mesi o due settimane fa". Invece importa eccome, perché quello che dici a un'altra persona ha il suo peso, è troppo comodo fare così. Penso si sentisse molto in colpa nei miei confronti, ma anche questo, per come la vedo io, è un sentimento che non vale nulla.
Mia mamma mi chiama la sera per ascoltarmi, e mi fa un po' ridere perché mi fa "scusa, e quando ti ha detto che non ti voleva vedere più se tu pensavi di rimettertici insieme, perché al posto di dirle 'ok' non le hai detto vediamoci come amiche?"
E io le ho semplicemente risposto che non era vero. Chissà se sarebbe servito a qualcosa. A parte che è lei che non mi vuole nella sua vita, io posso solo starne fuori... "Vorrei tanto non darti questo dolore", "Se potessi renderti felice come prima sarei contentissima"... C'era da dirle "Per non darmi dolore basta non comportarsi di merda", peccato che le risposte mi vengano sempre dopo. M'è scappato un semplice "Che cosa significa?", e lei lì che mi ha ripetuto la stessa frase pari pari. Lo so che è inutile pensare a tutte queste cose ed è ancora più inutile stupirsi, ma tant'è.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

Se una persona ti dice cose che ti fanno stare male non deve stare nella tua vita sia che sia in marito trentennale, la compagna di qualche anno, il parrucchiere o la vicina di casa.


----------



## nina (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona ti dice cose che ti fanno stare male non deve stare nella tua vita sia che sia in marito trentennale, la compagna di qualche anno, il parrucchiere o la vicina di casa.


L'ho già detto che voglio molto bene alla tua saggezza?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona ti dice cose che ti fanno stare male non deve stare nella tua vita sia che sia in marito trentennale, la compagna di qualche anno, il parrucchiere o la vicina di casa.


Hai ragione


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione


Il mio commercialista mi dice cose che mi fanno stare male,ma mi tocca tenermelo ugualmente


----------



## nina (21 Aprile 2017)

Vado ad avvelenarmi coi resti di cinese in frigo dall'altroieri. Io le ho detto quello che sentivo e ha il mio numero di telefono. Spero che mi passi. La cosa che mi infastidisce è sapere che per lei ero sostituibile, o comunque non valevo la candela svanito un certo tipo di trasporto. Certo uno non può forzare i sentimenti, ma ci sono così poche persone che ci amano completamente e sinceramente nella vita... perché buttarle via senza riguardo? Io penso di provare sentimenti profondi per gli altri in generale, ed è questo a distruggermi in questi casi: l'incapacità di concepire che esistano persone i cui sentimenti sono più volatili. Comincio a vedere la solidità come un difetto che non mi porterà che guai.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> L'ho già detto che voglio molto bene alla tua saggezza?


No.
Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il mio commercialista mi dice cose che mi fanno stare male,ma mi tocca tenermelo ugualmente


Spiritosissimo.


----------



## nina (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiritosissimo.


Almeno il commercialista t'aiuta col 730!


----------



## nina (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Grazie.


Prego!


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Grazie.


Era una domanda,non un'affermazione...vero,Nina?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il mio commercialista mi dice cose che mi fanno stare male,ma mi tocca tenermelo ugualmente


ahahahahah buongiorno !!!


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ahahahahah buongiorno !!!


Mannaja!!!
Fia...già in piedi a quest'ora.....?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mannaja!!!
> Fia...già in piedi a quest'ora.....?


Ho la sveglia incorporata in qualsiasi stagione, situazione ( lavoro, ferie, vacanze) io alle 6.15/6.30 mi sveglio


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho la sveglia incorporata in qualsiasi stagione, situazione ( lavoro, ferie, vacanze) io alle 6.15/6.30 mi sveglio


Anche ora solare-legale??


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anche ora solare-legale??


Eh si mi adeguo...anzi si adegua la mia sveglia incorporata :rofl:


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si mi adeguo...anzi si adegua la mia sveglia incorporata :rofl:


Fortunata!!
Io invece vivo perennemente in getleg,sei mesi stordito per l'ora in più di sonno,sei mesi assonnato per l'ora in meno....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fortunata!!
> Io invece vivo perennemente in getleg,sei mesi stordito per l'ora in più di sonno,sei mesi assonnato per l'ora in meno....


Ah ah ah ah ah un casino !!!


----------



## nina (21 Aprile 2017)

Io ormai alterno la sveglia alle 6 all'addormentarmi alle 6. Praticamente la pazzia.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io ormai alterno la sveglia alle 6 all'addormentarmi alle 6. Praticamente la pazzia.


Metti in conto che continuerà per un po'.
Poi ti stupirai di aver dormito benissimo.


----------



## nina (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Metti in conto che continuerà per un po'.
> Poi ti stupirai di aver dormito benissimo.


No vabbe', io soffrivo di insonnia anche prima, sono più che abituata, e una volta che mi addormento non sento praticamente più nulla. Soltanto ad ottobre, prima che mi lasciasse, ho praticamente passato un mese senza chiudere occhio. Proprio letteralmente.


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

Dato l'encefalogramma piatto della mia vita sociale, ho deciso di usare la bellissima Paperblanks (comprata al 50% dopo anni e anni di sospiri perché quanto minchia costano?!) come diario, tenuto rigorosamente a mano post-cancellazione da Facebook. Sto cercando di incanalare tutte queste speranze (sì, non ditemi niente) e la rabbia (perché, cazzo, me ne sto rendendo conto, è proprio rabbia) nel modo più letterario possibile: dovessi morire cciofane e famosa (si avvicina la soglia dei 27 e ho solo pochi mesi per scrivere il romanzo della vita ) almeno faccio ricchi i miei familiari! Scherzi a parte, non so se mi aiuti, ma non avendo più lei con cui parlare di tutto a quel livello di profondità, tanto vale parlare da soli. E scripta manent.


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Dato l'encefalogramma piatto della mia vita sociale, ho deciso di usare la bellissima Paperblanks (comprata al 50% dopo anni e anni di sospiri perché quanto minchia costano?!) come diario, tenuto rigorosamente a mano post-cancellazione da Facebook. Sto cercando di incanalare tutte queste speranze (sì, non ditemi niente) e la rabbia (perché, cazzo, me ne sto rendendo conto, è proprio rabbia) nel modo più letterario possibile: dovessi morire cciofane e famosa (si avvicina la soglia dei 27 e ho solo pochi mesi per scrivere il romanzo della vita ) almeno faccio ricchi i miei familiari! Scherzi a parte, non so se mi aiuti, ma non avendo più lei con cui parlare di tutto a quel livello di profondità, tanto vale parlare da soli. E scripta manent.


27????? 
Ma per favore!!!
Avrai minimo,ma minimo almeno altre due storie importanti e quattro o cinque leggere,tipo scopamica.
Fai conto che ti abbia letto la mano.
Di solito ci prendo...
Il conto te lo mando a predizione avverata...


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> 27?????
> Ma per favore!!!
> Avrai minimo,ma minimo almeno altre due storie importanti e quattro o cinque leggere,tipo scopamica.
> Fai conto che ti abbia letto la mano.
> ...


Ma Janis Joplin e Jimi Hendrix come li spieghi?!
(Stavo scherzando, eh. Almeno credo.)


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma Janis Joplin e Jimi Hendrix come li spieghi?!
> (Stavo scherzando, eh. Almeno credo.)


Miiiiiiezzeca....almeno l'autostima non ti manca...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma Janis Joplin e Jimi Hendrix come li spieghi?!
> (Stavo scherzando, eh. Almeno credo.)


Quelli erano due deficienti che si sono ammazzati.


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Miiiiiiezzeca....almeno l'autostima non ti manca...


Mio padre diceva di puntare in alto, quando tutto va male nella vita!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mio padre diceva di puntare in alto, quando tutto va male nella vita!


Con tanta simpatia...va bene puntare in grande, ma l'immagine grande nella firma rompe le balle :carneval:


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tanta simpatia...va bene puntare in grande, ma l'immagine grande nella firma rompe le balle :carneval:


notavo. Adesso la riduco...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> notavo. Adesso la riduco...


:abbraccio:


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli erano due deficienti che si sono ammazzati.


Secondo te.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Secondo te.


Certo, secondo me.
Invece secondo te? Tu di riempi di alcol ed eroina fino a morire soffocato dal tuo vomito? Ah no sei ancora qui.


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo, secondo me.
> Invece secondo te? Tu di riempi di alcol ed eroina fino a morire soffocato dal tuo vomito? Ah no sei ancora qui.


E tu che ne sai dei motivi che li hanno indotti a questo?
Con tutto ciò che hanno creato musicalmente jimi e con testi e musica la joplin,tu li liquidi come due deficienti.
A volte davvero dovresti rileggerti prima di inviare,perché vedo che spesso te ne esci con minchiate di questo genere,gratuite,del resto.
Se si arriva ad annullarsi ed autodistruggersi,si è deficienti.
Non vi può essere un motivo nella vita privata che li ha portati a questo?
No.
Deficienti...
Amy Winehouse,jim morrison,elvis presley?deficienti!
Tu parli di ciò che non sai.
Non sei obbligata ad intervenire su tutto,limitati agli argomenti in cui puoi dire la tua senza fare figure di merda,come in questo caso..


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Dato l'encefalogramma piatto della mia vita sociale, ho deciso di usare la bellissima Paperblanks (comprata al 50% dopo anni e anni di sospiri perché quanto minchia costano?!) come diario, tenuto rigorosamente a mano post-cancellazione da Facebook. Sto cercando di incanalare tutte queste speranze (sì, non ditemi niente) e la rabbia (perché, cazzo, me ne sto rendendo conto, è proprio rabbia) nel modo più letterario possibile: dovessi morire cciofane e famosa (si avvicina la soglia dei 27 e ho solo pochi mesi per scrivere il romanzo della vita ) almeno faccio ricchi i miei familiari! Scherzi a parte, non so se mi aiuti, ma non avendo più lei con cui parlare di tutto a quel livello di profondità, tanto vale parlare da soli. E scripta manent.


1-ma la paperblanks è tipo il turbodiario di Lisa Simpson?

2-la cancellazione dal faccialibro è un primo ottimo passo verso il recupero della sanità mentale

3-la moda di morire intorno ai 27 anni è finita con Kurt Cobain e tu ringrazia di esserti liberata della tua Courtney Love

4-birra?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai dei motivi che li hanno indotti a questo?
> Con tutto ciò che hanno creato musicalmente jimi e con testi e musica la joplin,tu li liquidi come due deficienti.
> A volte davvero dovresti rileggerti prima di inviare,perché vedo che spesso te ne esci con minchiate di questo genere,gratuite,del resto.
> Se si arriva ad annullarsi ed autodistruggersi,si è deficienti.
> ...


Si vede come sei Comprensivo con le persone con cui ti rapporti.
Ma i miti imposti te li tieni cari.
Ti pare che ho discusso il valore musicale, di chi tra l'altro a me personalmente non ha dato niente, ma non mi interessa .
Proporre a una persona che esprime sentimenti di tristezza ai limiti della depressione personaggi che si sono autodistrutti è invece geniale.


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1-ma la paperblanks è tipo il turbodiario di Lisa Simpson?
> 
> 2-la cancellazione dal faccialibro è un primo ottimo passo verso il recupero della sanità mentale
> 
> ...


Moda di morire attorno ai 27 anni?
Moda?
Mi sorge il dubbio che sto forum abbia sede legale a Capalbio.....


----------



## nina (25 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1-ma la paperblanks è tipo il turbodiario di Lisa Simpson?
> 
> 2-la cancellazione dal faccialibro è un primo ottimo passo verso il recupero della sanità mentale
> 
> ...


1) Con quello che costano di solito, sì!
2) Almeno non devo trattenermi dal guardare il suo profilo
3) Ringraziare non lo so, spero ancora che qualcosa possa cambiare (possibilmente senza più nessun tentativo da parte mia), ma sinceramente non pensavo fosse una persona così. Lo dico col cuore in mano e so di fare la figura della scema con tutti. Oltretutto, se muoio compiuti i 27 non faccio in tempo a pubblicare la tesi e poi sono tutti mesi sprecati. :carneval:
4) Macché birra. Rum. Decisamente troppo.


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede come sei Comprensivo con le persone con cui ti rapporti.
> Ma i miti imposti te li tieni cari.


Imposti?
Puro delirio..


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> 1) Con quello che costano di solito, sì!
> 2) Almeno non devo trattenermi dal guardare il suo profilo
> 3) Ringraziare non lo so, spero ancora che qualcosa possa cambiare (possibilmente senza più nessun tentativo da parte mia), ma sinceramente non pensavo fosse una persona così. Lo dico col cuore in mano e so di fare la figura della scema con tutti. Oltretutto, se muoio compiuti i 27 non faccio in tempo a pubblicare la tesi e poi sono tutti mesi sprecati. :carneval:
> 4) Macché birra. Rum. Decisamente troppo.


era meglio la birra.   il Rhum ti da una sbronza troppo triste


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai dei motivi che li hanno indotti a questo?
> Con tutto ciò che hanno creato musicalmente jimi e con testi e musica la joplin,tu li liquidi come due deficienti.
> A volte davvero dovresti rileggerti prima di inviare,perché vedo che spesso te ne esci con minchiate di questo genere,gratuite,del resto.
> Se si arriva ad annullarsi ed autodistruggersi,si è deficienti.
> ...


 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], adesso scherzi a parte. La roba dei 27 anni l'avevo buttata lì per una risata un po' macabra, ma avevo uno zio che è morto due anni fa e mi era molto caro. Proprio uno di quei geni eclettici capaci di fare qualsiasi cosa. Ha imparato a suonare il piano da solo, scolpiva, dipingeva, scriveva canzoni, poesie, quando ero bambina scrivevamo insieme, ma era proprio una di quelle persone chiuse, col male di vivere che lo mangiava dentro. Ha cominciato a farsi di eroina, ha smesso per un breve periodo, ma ha ricominciato, evitando qualsiasi aiuto farmacologico e qualunque aiuto potessimo offrirgli. Si è fatto venire l'epatite, un cancro al fegato e ha praticamente deciso di ubriacarsi a morte, dopo aver rifiutato un trapianto nel momento in cui avrebbe potuto beneficiarne, ma nessuno di noi l'ha odiato per questo: anzi, abbiamo cercato di sostenerlo fino a che abbiamo potuto. Adesso a parte tutto, non tutti hanno la fibra e la volontà di stare al mondo allo stesso modo e con le stesse modalità, ma non per questo chi sceglie queste cose è un rifiuto umano senza cervello. Anzi, a volte proprio l'esatto contrario, e non è mai tutto così semplice, altrimenti vivremmo in un mondo senza problemi, pieno di gente felice, in cui nessuno tradisce nessuno, in cui nessuno volta le spalle a nessuno, in cui nessuno si ammazza, addirittura, per amore, o per mancanza di voglia di vivere. Sfortunatamente, e le storie su questo forum ne sono la prova, siamo tutti diversi, tutti con le nostre debolezze, e la capacità di analisi riservata al tema principale di questo forum penso vada estesa anche ad altri ambiti. E ti parlo da persona che apprezza sempre i tuoi interventi, pur riconoscendone la rigidezza. Io, che di solito sono quella che traina il mondo e dice a tutti ch va tutto bene, in questo momento mi sento molto, molto vulnerabile e per la prima volta comincio a capire come si sentiva: ho perso un sacco di persone care, non mi sono goduta un sacco di cose per vari motivi e la mia vita quotidiana è abbastanza una merda perché uscire di casa con la carrozzina elettronica è una gran rottura di cazzo, figuriamoci vivere in casa da sola. Ho studiato tutta la vita e ho sempre cercato di emanciparmi, di tenere un equilibrio, di stringere i denti, ed è quello che continuerò a fare, ma che ne so. Per dirti, una delle mie migliori amiche ha il cancro, stava benissimo, si era rimessa, le hanno trovato due metastasi al cervello. Giovedì vado a farle compagnia perché è una delle persone più care che ho. Se una mattina mi alzo che veramente non ne posso più (e il mio attuale istinto di conservazione è ancora abbastanza alto per dirmi che no, sono nata troppo prematura per fare cazzate, parlo ipoteticamente) e decido di tagliarmi le vene, forse sto compiendo un atto di estrema debolezza, ma che certo non cancella la mia educazione, quello che sono, o è meritevole di un giudizio morale. Un gesto stupido, certo, perché ti priva di tante possibilità, ma reso possibile da un certo contesto, una certa disposizione che nessuno dovrebbe giudicare dall'alto, soprattutto perché morire così sognifica fare veramente una brutta, brutta morte.

(No ragazzi, non mi suicido, tranquilli, eh!)


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> era meglio la birra.   il Rhum ti da una sbronza troppo triste


La birra ormai la reggo! Cazzo, prima di tutto questo io ero completamente astemia. Però ho veramente deciso di darci un taglio, non mi fa bene. Scrivo delle poesie niente male e riesco addirittura a seguire il rigo, ma l'alcol mi fa veramente star male fisicamente dopo. In barba a Hemingway, popognafaccio.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2017)

te l'ho detto che il Rhum ti da la sbronza triste


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> te l'ho detto che il Rhum ti da la sbronza triste


Mannaggia a me e quando l'ho comprato per la bagna per il tiramisù.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mannaggia a me e quando l'ho comprato per la bagna per il tiramisù.


ecco il tiramisù è decisamente meglio


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_, adesso scherzi a parte. La roba dei 27 anni l'avevo buttata lì per una risata un po' macabra, ma avevo uno zio che è morto due anni fa e mi era molto caro. Proprio uno di quei geni eclettici capaci di fare qualsiasi cosa. Ha imparato a suonare il piano da solo, scolpiva, dipingeva, scriveva canzoni, poesie, quando ero bambina scrivevamo insieme, ma era proprio una di quelle persone chiuse, col male di vivere che lo mangiava dentro. Ha cominciato a farsi di eroina, ha smesso per un breve periodo, ma ha ricominciato, evitando qualsiasi aiuto farmacologico e qualunque aiuto potessimo offrirgli. Si è fatto venire l'epatite, un cancro al fegato e ha praticamente deciso di ubriacarsi a morte, dopo aver rifiutato un trapianto nel momento in cui avrebbe potuto beneficiarne, ma nessuno di noi l'ha odiato per questo: anzi, abbiamo cercato di sostenerlo fino a che abbiamo potuto. Adesso a parte tutto, non tutti hanno la fibra e la volontà di stare al mondo allo stesso modo e con le stesse modalità, ma non per questo chi sceglie queste cose è un rifiuto umano senza cervello. Anzi, a volte proprio l'esatto contrario, e non è mai tutto così semplice, altrimenti vivremmo in un mondo senza problemi, pieno di gente felice, in cui nessuno tradisce nessuno, in cui nessuno volta le spalle a nessuno, in cui nessuno si ammazza, addirittura, per amore, o per mancanza di voglia di vivere. Sfortunatamente, e le storie su questo forum ne sono la prova, siamo tutti diversi, tutti con le nostre debolezze, e la capacità di analisi riservata al tema principale di questo forum penso vada estesa anche ad altri ambiti. E ti parlo da persona che apprezza sempre i tuoi interventi, pur riconoscendone la rigidezza. Io, che di solito sono quella che traina il mondo e dice a tutti ch va tutto bene, in questo momento mi sento molto, molto vulnerabile e per la prima volta comincio a capire come si sentiva: ho perso un sacco di persone care, non mi sono goduta un sacco di cose per vari motivi e la mia vita quotidiana è abbastanza una merda perché uscire di casa con la carrozzina elettronica è una gran rottura di cazzo, figuriamoci vivere in casa da sola. Ho studiato tutta la vita e ho sempre cercato di emanciparmi, di tenere un equilibrio, di stringere i denti, ed è quello che continuerò a fare, ma che ne so. Per dirti, una delle mie migliori amiche ha il cancro, stava benissimo, si era rimessa, le hanno trovato due metastasi al cervello. Giovedì vado a farle compagnia perché è una delle persone più care che ho. Se una mattina mi alzo che veramente non ne posso più (e il mio attuale istinto di conservazione è ancora abbastanza alto per dirmi che no, sono nata troppo prematura per fare cazzate, parlo ipoteticamente) e decido di tagliarmi le vene, forse sto compiendo un atto di estrema debolezza, ma che certo non cancella la mia educazione, quello che sono, o è meritevole di un giudizio morale. Un gesto stupido, certo, perché ti priva di tante possibilità, ma reso possibile da un certo contesto, una certa disposizione che nessuno dovrebbe giudicare dall'alto, soprattutto perché morire così sognifica fare veramente una brutta, brutta morte.
> 
> (No ragazzi, non mi suicido, tranquilli, eh!)


Non ci si distrugge in modo intelligente, ma sempre in modo stupido.
Pensieri  "stupidi" vengono proprio da giovani, quando non ci si rende pienamente conto. Pensa alla tua amica se non vuole vivere.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Mannaggia a me e quando l'ho comprato per la bagna per il tiramisù.


Il rhum per la bagna cauda?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La birra ormai la reggo! Cazzo, prima di tutto questo io ero completamente astemia. Però ho veramente deciso di darci un taglio, non mi fa bene. Scrivo delle poesie niente male e riesco addirittura a seguire il rigo, ma l'alcol mi fa veramente star male fisicamente dopo. In barba a Hemingway, popognafaccio.


Nessuna sostanza aiuta.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci si distrugge in modo intelligente, ma sempre in modo stupido.
> Pensieri  "stupidi" vengono proprio da giovani, quando non ci si rende pienamente conto. Pensa alla tua amica se non vuole vivere.


Ma infatti è esattamente a lei che sto pensando. È che ci sono persone per cui certi ragionamenti non sono abbastanza, e non ti parlo di gente giovane. Lascia stare me, che figurati se c'ho veramente voglia con l'affitto che ho da pagare, volevo semplicemente dire che non è mai tutto così bianco o nero, quella che tu chiami soluzione "stupida" poteva essere l'unica via d'uscita di qualcun altro, e te lo dico perché l'ho visto in prima persona. La mia amica ha una fibra d'acciaio impressionante. è come il sole e non la butta giù nulla. Io, salvo sporadiche occasioni, sono come lei, perché siamo fatte così, perché abbiamo un dato carattere, una data prospettiva. Mio padre ha chiesto l'accanimento terapeutico fino agli ultimi 15 minuti di coscienza. Mio zio, qualche suo amico, altre persone che ho conosciuto, semplicemente erano di altra fibra, portati ad altri pensieri. Ma la nostra prospettiva non invalida automaticamente la loro, perché chi si suicida o si autodistrugge non sceglie la prima strada, sceglie l'ultima. E puoi avere tutto l'aiuto, tutto il supporto, ma se ce l'hai dentro, ce l'hai, è una cosa che ti porti sempre dentro, per questo ti dico che non è semplice: l'ho visto. Ho letto in un libro di uno che veniva torturato con un imbuto: glielo ficcavano in gola e lo ingozzavano di carne cruda. Vagli a dire che i bambini in Africa muoiono di fame! Poi magari ti vuoi suicidare ti riacchiappano, e da lì ti curano, ma questa è un'altra cosa ancora. Una mia amica di vecchia data era sotto psicofarmaci per alleviarle i pensieri suicidi e si è lanciata dal quinto piano in ospedale, ma io non mi sento di darle della cogliona, anche se il gesto in sé, per me, può essere coglione. Non sto dicendo che sia giusto, accettabile, consigliabile, dico solo che il discorso è complesso.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuna sostanza aiuta.


Il Rivotril (rigorosamente prescritto) in moderatissime dosi sì, però. Sono quattro mesi che ho degli attacchi di pianto che mi contraggono veramente tanto i muscoli della faccia, e dopo arrivano i conati e la spossatezza e la disidratazione, e penso siano veri e propri attacchi d'ansia. Qualche goccia prima di dormire, dopo che ne ho avuto uno, mi aiuta un po'. Mi sento molto idiota perché non ho mai sofferto di queste cose e dovrei averne passate di peggio, in teoria. Si vede che lei ha toccato proprio una corda in fondo fra tutte le cose che avevo paura mi accadessero.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il rhum per la bagna cauda?


NO TI PREGO CHE SE MI SALE LA FAME ADDIO.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma infatti è esattamente a lei che sto pensando. È che ci sono persone per cui certi ragionamenti non sono abbastanza, e non ti parlo di gente giovane. Lascia stare me, che figurati se c'ho veramente voglia con l'affitto che ho da pagare, volevo semplicemente dire che non è mai tutto così bianco o nero, quella che tu chiami soluzione "stupida" poteva essere l'unica via d'uscita di qualcun altro, e te lo dico perché l'ho visto in prima persona. La mia amica ha una fibra d'acciaio impressionante. è come il sole e non la butta giù nulla. Io, salvo sporadiche occasioni, sono come lei, perché siamo fatte così, perché abbiamo un dato carattere, una data prospettiva. Mio padre ha chiesto l'accanimento terapeutico fino agli ultimi 15 minuti di coscienza. Mio zio, qualche suo amico, altre persone che ho conosciuto, semplicemente erano di altra fibra, portati ad altri pensieri. Ma la nostra prospettiva non invalida automaticamente la loro, perché chi si suicida o si autodistrugge non sceglie la prima strada, sceglie l'ultima. E puoi avere tutto l'aiuto, tutto il supporto, ma se ce l'hai dentro, ce l'hai, è una cosa che ti porti sempre dentro, per questo ti dico che non è semplice: l'ho visto. Ho letto in un libro di uno che veniva torturato con un imbuto: glielo ficcavano in gola e lo ingozzavano di carne cruda. Vagli a dire che i bambini in Africa muoiono di fame! Poi magari ti vuoi suicidare ti riacchiappano, e da lì ti curano, ma questa è un'altra cosa ancora. Una mia amica di vecchia data era sotto psicofarmaci per alleviarle i pensieri suicidi e si è lanciata dal quinto piano in ospedale, ma io non mi sento di darle della cogliona, anche se il gesto in sé, per me, può essere coglione. Non sto dicendo che sia giusto, accettabile, consigliabile, dico solo che il discorso è complesso.


Non è che sono proprio cogliona neanch'io.
Ma mi si rivoltano le budella sentire che si trova eroico chi si distrugge.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che sono proprio cogliona neanch'io.
> Ma mi si rivoltano le budella sentire che si trova eroico chi si distrugge.


Ma non penso che qualcuno abbia additato Hendrix o la Joplin come eroi. Come geni nel loro campo, questo però sì. Il paragone, un po' scherzoso, era quello: che fossero geni non può negarlo nessuno, e che io ho quasi la loro età. Mio zio era davvero un Michelangelo, ma si sparava le pere, mortacci sua, il che però (e forse il problema è proprio questo!) non lo rendeva meno Michelangelo. Forse il fatto che fossero geni è direttamente collegato al fatto che fossero suicidi, ma non credo che nessuno qui abbia detto di ammirarli in quanto suicidi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma non penso che qualcuno abbia additato Hendrix o la Joplin come eroi. Come geni nel loro campo, questo però sì. Il paragone, un po' scherzoso, era quello: che fossero geni non può negarlo nessuno, e che io ho quasi la loro età. Mio zio era davvero un Michelangelo, ma si sparava le pere, mortacci sua, il che però (e forse il problema è proprio questo!) non lo rendeva meno Michelangelo. Forse il fatto che fossero geni è direttamente collegato al fatto che fossero suicidi, ma non credo che nessuno qui abbia detto di ammirarli in quanto suicidi.


Michelangelo e Leonardo per fortuna sono morti vecchi.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Michelangelo e Leonardo per fortuna sono morti vecchi.


Fortunatamente per noi, sì


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma non penso che qualcuno abbia additato Hendrix o la Joplin come eroi. Come geni nel loro campo, questo però sì. Il paragone, un po' scherzoso, era quello: che fossero geni non può negarlo nessuno, e che io ho quasi la loro età. Mio zio era davvero un Michelangelo, ma si sparava le pere, mortacci sua, il che però (e forse il problema è proprio questo!) non lo rendeva meno Michelangelo. Forse il fatto che fossero geni è direttamente collegato al fatto che fossero suicidi, ma non credo che nessuno qui abbia detto di ammirarli in quanto suicidi.


No,Nina,se vai a leggerti le biografie,vedrai che il suicidio e la genialità sono slegati,almeno nei personaggi citati.
Il tuo sfortunato parente era un genio,ma il suo disagio interno o indotto,era una coincidenza,punto.
Per ogni genio autodistruttivo,ci sono cento geniacci che stanno benissimo.
Amy Winehouse non elaborò mai il divorzio dei suoi con conseguente allontanamento del padre,si diede all'alcool,con le conseguenze che tutti sappiamo.
La joplin cominciò a farsi di coca per sopportare i pesanti ruolini di marcia impostole dai discografici,fino alle estreme conseguenze.

Hendrix era segnato dalla nascita,ambiente e amicizie.
Presley non superò mai l'abbandono della moglie.
Come vedi motivazioni che con la genialità non hanno nulla a che.vedere.
Semplicemente anime che hanno reagito nel modo sbagliato ad una situazione di forte stress.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,Nina,se vai a leggerti le biografie,vedrai che il suicidio e la genialità sono slegati,almeno nei personaggi citati.
> Il tuo sfortunato parente era un genio,ma il suo disagio interno o indotto,era una coincidenza,punto.
> Per ogni genio autodistruttivo,ci sono cento geniacci che stanno benissimo.
> Amy Winehouse non elaborò mai il divorzio dei suoi con conseguente allontanamento del padre,si diede all'alcool,con le conseguenze che tutti sappiamo.
> ...


Anche questo è vero, io sono un po' in bilico fra le varie interpretazioni.


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero, io sono un po' in bilico fra le varie interpretazioni.


Ok,vado a nanna,noi vecchietti ci alziamo presto al mattino.
Notte,nipotina,non pensarci,vedrai che passa.
Tu continua a dire e sfogarti qui,che ti può solo far stare meglio.
Tanto qui hai solo amici,notte.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok,vado a nanna,noi vecchietti ci alziamo presto al mattino.
> Notte,nipotina,non pensarci,vedrai che passa.
> Tu continua a dire e sfogarti qui,che ti può solo far stare meglio.
> Tanto qui hai solo amici,notte.


Siete tutti bellissimi e non sapete quanto vi ringrazio.
(Ridendo e scherzando io domattina c'ho la svglia alle 6 e me n'ero scordata.)


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Siete tutti bellissimi e non sapete quanto vi ringrazio.
> (Ridendo e scherzando io domattina c'ho la svglia alle 6 e me n'ero scordata.)


Allora buongiorno [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] sarai sveglia già da un po': )


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora buongiorno [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] sarai sveglia già da un po': )


Ma magari... ho scordato la sveglia!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma magari... ho scordato la sveglia!


O la Peppa 
Avevi un impegno importante ?


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma magari... ho scordato la sveglia!


E lo sapevo!!!
Alla sera vai a dormire prima,invece di flirtare con i vecchietti sui forum!!!!


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O la Peppa
> Avevi un impegno importante ?


Niente che potessi fare anche più tardi, ma insomma, mi risparmiavo le corse.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E lo sapevo!!!
> Alla sera vai a dormire prima,invece di flirtare con i vecchietti sui forum!!!!


Ma a me piacciono le ragazzine


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma a me piacciono le ragazzine


Anche a me...


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

La perla di oggi:
"Prof, lei come sta?"
"Ho l'insonnia. Non dormo e mi alzo alle 5!"
"La capisco, io vado avanti a sonniferi!"

Dio li fa...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Niente che potessi fare anche più tardi, ma insomma, mi risparmiavo le corse.


L'importante è che hai potuto rimediare


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Se non altro ho la speranza che prima o poi un articolo a mio nome uscirà.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

In tutto questo, la mia amica non vuole più vedermi e io avevo fatto il biglietto ! Soldi buttati nel cesso, ma preferisco fare come dice. Certo, se uno me lo dice prima, io evito di andare in giro prendendomi tutta l'acqua del diluvio di oggi fino all'ultima goccia. Manco per tirare su la mia amica che è malata, vado bene! Alé! Io mi sa che comincio a farmi un bel pacco di cazzi miei, che fra questo e il ricordo di quell'altra che mi dice, nella stessa conversazione "ti voglio bene come prima" (?! e allora prima che bene mi volevi, esattamente?!), "ti voglio bene come a un ex, non voglio perderti ma se devo uscire dalla tua vita lo capisco" mi sale abbastanza il "ma esattamente che rapporti umanio ho costruito, fino ad adesso?!"


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In tutto questo, la mia amica non vuole più vedermi e io avevo fatto il biglietto ! Soldi buttati nel cesso, ma preferisco fare come dice. Certo, se uno me lo dice prima, io evito di andare in giro prendendomi tutta l'acqua del diluvio di oggi fino all'ultima goccia. Manco per tirare su la mia amica che è malata, vado bene! Alé! Io mi sa che comincio a farmi un bel pacco di cazzi miei, che fra questo e il ricordo di quell'altra che mi dice, nella stessa conversazione "ti voglio bene come prima" (?! e allora prima che bene mi volevi, esattamente?!), "ti voglio bene come a un ex, non voglio perderti ma se devo uscire dalla tua vita lo capisco" mi sale abbastanza il "ma esattamente che rapporti umanio ho costruito, fino ad adesso?!"


No che rapporti costruiscono gli altri.
Comunque con due metastasi al cervello potrebbe anche non essere in grado di seguire un incontro.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No che rapporti costruiscono gli altri.
> Comunque con due metastasi al cervello potrebbe anche non essere in grado di seguire un incontro.


Peccato mi parli allegramente a telefono tutto il pomeriggio. No, fidati... è carattere. La conoco da vent'anni. Quando è così, io comincio a prenderti meno a cuore, però.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Peccato mi parli allegramente a telefono tutto il pomeriggio. No, fidati... è carattere. La conoco da vent'anni. Quando è così, io comincio a prenderti meno a cuore, però.


Per un caso simile io ho visto cambiamenti di carattere radicali e anche variazioni repentine.


----------



## nina (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per un caso simile io ho visto cambiamenti di carattere radicali e anche variazioni repentine.


Ma ripeto, questo mi sembra decisamente nel personaggio. Faceva così anche alle fiere del fumetto, e stava benissimo! Comincio a pensare che il problema sia molto semplice: conosco un sacco di gente fatta come il culo.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma ripeto, questo mi sembra decisamente nel personaggio. Faceva così anche alle fiere del fumetto, e stava benissimo! Comincio a pensare che il problema sia molto semplice: conosco un sacco di gente fatta come il culo.


Ah ah ah anche io qualcuna ah ah ah :rofl:


----------



## twinpeaks (29 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma non penso che qualcuno abbia additato Hendrix o la Joplin come eroi. Come geni nel loro campo, questo però sì. Il paragone, un po' scherzoso, era quello: che fossero geni non può negarlo nessuno, e che io ho quasi la loro età. Mio zio era davvero un Michelangelo, ma si sparava le pere, mortacci sua, il che però (e forse il problema è proprio questo!) non lo rendeva meno Michelangelo. *Forse il fatto che fossero geni è direttamente collegato al fatto che fossero suicidi*, ma non credo che nessuno qui abbia detto di ammirarli in quanto suicidi.


Smentisco. Ci sono tanti eroinomani che sono e restano dei buoni a nulla, come tante persone geniali che hanno un equilibrio e un adattamento sociale normalissimi, senza tirare in ballo Dante che sta nel suo medioevo vedi Wallace Stevens che ha fatto l'assicuratore per tutta la vita. D

Di solito chi è molto creativo e si droga NON si droga per essere creativo (la droga non conferisce creatività a nessuno, anzi), si droga per una di queste due ragioni: a) perchè la sua percettività è in eccesso rispetto al suo equilibrio mentale, e quindi si droga per scendere, non per salire; perchè la creatività attinge alle fonti dell'esperienza infantile, e se nell'infanzia uno non è stato amato, o se è stato amato in modo distorto e intollerabile, la creatività invece di guarirlo diventa sale su una piaga incurabile) b) per gli stessi motivi per cui si droga chiunque, cioè comincia magari per caso, ha poca volontà, sviluppa una dipendenza, vive in un ambiente in cui la dipendenza viene accettata, teme anche che curandosi non sarebbe più creativo (falso) insomma si droga perchè si droga.


----------



## nina (29 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Smentisco. Ci sono tanti eroinomani che sono e restano dei buoni a nulla, come tante persone geniali che hanno un equilibrio e un adattamento sociale normalissimi, senza tirare in ballo Dante che sta nel suo medioevo vedi Wallace Stevens che ha fatto l'assicuratore per tutta la vita. D
> 
> Di solito chi è molto creativo e si droga NON si droga per essere creativo (la droga non conferisce creatività a nessuno, anzi), si droga per una di queste due ragioni: a) perchè la sua percettività è in eccesso rispetto al suo equilibrio mentale, e quindi si droga per scendere, non per salire; perchè la creatività attinge alle fonti dell'esperienza infantile, e se nell'infanzia uno non è stato amato, o se è stato amato in modo distorto e intollerabile, la creatività invece di guarirlo diventa sale su una piaga incurabile) b) per gli stessi motivi per cui si droga chiunque, cioè comincia magari per caso, ha poca volontà, sviluppa una dipendenza, vive in un ambiente in cui la dipendenza viene accettata, teme anche che curandosi non sarebbe più creativo (falso) insomma si droga perchè si droga.


Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto: non era mia intenzione perpetrare lo stereotipo del genio dannato e forse mi sono espressa male, vediamo se riesco a metterlo giù meglio. Uhm. Il succo è che se sei una persona decisamente geniale, ma anche tremendamente debole, la tua creatività non è motivo di autostina, di forza, ma di esclusione, di debolezza, che ti porta a sentirti talmente fuori posto (ed è questa l'esperienza di cui ho potuto essere testimone), unita magari a una forte propensione alla depressione vera e propria, a portarti a estraniarti. Insomma, la voglia di drogarti ce l'hai già dentro potenzialmente, ma se svariate condizioni tue, di come sei fatto, vi partecipano, è micidiale. Detto questo, non voglio giudicare nessuno: come dici tu, se vuoi drogarti è perché, fondamentalmente, incompreso o no, lo vuoi fare; il punto che volevo sollevare, però, è che è una questione molto "grigia" e complessa. Per esempio, io personalmente penso che se qualcuno avesse direzionato mio zio a calci verso degli antidepressivi a vent'anni le cose sarebbero andate diversamente, ma è una strada che implica, alla fine, costanza, impegno e voglia.


----------



## nina (29 Aprile 2017)

Nel frattempo, io continuo a piangere, mandare curriculum e addirittura a farmi, da sola, quando mai si è sentita una cosa del genere, le scorzette candite al limone con tanto di etichetta photoshoppata sul barattolo sterlizzato: non mi sono mai sentita così priva di equilibrio in tutta la mia vita, e pensare che lei ce lha, e che si è praticamente pulita la coscienza addosso a me, mi fa sentire uno schifo di essere umano, quando dovrebbe essere il contrario. Certe volte mi chiedo che bene mi abbia mai voluto, se un giorn possa rendersi conto, se tutti quei "non ce kla faccio a ricominciare a stare con te" "ti voglio bene" "adesso voglio che tu non soffra" "mi dispiace" siano frasi dette così o ci fosse un minimo di qualcosa dietro. Mi chiedo se sia davvero possibile che uno possa fare le esperienze che vuole fare e a un certo punto guardarsi indietro e pensare "minchia, che mi ero persa"... e poi mi dico che l'antidoto migliore è spingere tutte le domande il più in fondo possibile: se esistono delle ragioni ulteriori al "mi sono stufata" lei mi ha comunque detto no, e l'antidoto migliore è cercare di non pensarci.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, io continuo a piangere, mandare curriculum e addirittura a farmi, da sola, quando mai si è sentita una cosa del genere, le scorzette candite al limone con tanto di etichetta photoshoppata sul barattolo sterlizzato: non mi sono mai sentita così priva di equilibrio in tutta la mia vita, e pensare che lei ce lha, e che si è praticamente pulita la coscienza addosso a me, mi fa sentire uno schifo di essere umano, quando dovrebbe essere il contrario. Certe volte mi chiedo che bene mi abbia mai voluto, se un giorn possa rendersi conto, se tutti quei "non ce kla faccio a ricominciare a stare con te" "ti voglio bene" "adesso voglio che tu non soffra" "mi dispiace" siano frasi dette così o ci fosse un minimo di qualcosa dietro. Mi chiedo se sia davvero possibile che uno possa fare le esperienze che vuole fare e a un certo punto guardarsi indietro e pensare "minchia, che mi ero persa"... e poi mi dico che l'antidoto migliore è spingere tutte le domande il più in fondo possibile: se esistono delle ragioni ulteriori al "mi sono stufata" lei mi ha comunque detto no, e l'antidoto migliore è cercare di non pensarci.


L'ultima frase è  quella vincente


----------



## nina (29 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'ultima frase è  quella vincente


Tanto se ci penso lei si sta comunque passando il sabato sera per i fatti suoi, e io sono qui. Non le ho sbattuto nulla in faccia. Mi chiedo se comportandomi diversamente a febbraio, oppure non cercandola affatto, sarebbe cambiato qualcosa, ma l'unica cosa che posso fare è chiudere tutto in un angolino, perché non posso controllare niente, di quello che lei può pensare di me.
Mi domando io cosa voglio da me, dalla mia vita, e mi rendo conto che più di ogni altra cosa io volevo coltivare più che potevo le persone che avevo vicino... e che per me queste persone non sono la famiglia di sangue, altrimenti non me ne andavo a vivere così lontano. Sono sempre stata molto socievole, ma mi sono sempre sentita molto sola: conoscendo lei, per la prima volta in tutta la mia vita mi sentivo al mio posto, e mi risulta veramrente difficile digerire che per lei valevo così poco.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Tanto se ci penso lei si sta comunque passando il sabato sera per i fatti suoi, e io sono qui. Non le ho sbattuto nulla in faccia. Mi chiedo se comportandomi diversamente a febbraio, oppure non cercandola affatto, sarebbe cambiato qualcosa, ma l'unica cosa che posso fare è chiudere tutto in un angolino, perché non posso controllare niente, di quello che lei può pensare di me.
> Mi domando io cosa voglio da me, dalla mia vita, e mi rendo conto che più di ogni altra cosa io volevo coltivare più che potevo le persone che avevo vicino... e che per me queste persone non sono la famiglia di sangue, altrimenti non me ne andavo a vivere così lontano. Sono sempre stata molto socievole, ma mi sono sempre sentita molto sola: conoscendo lei, per la prima volta in tutta la mia vita mi sentivo al mio posto, e mi risulta veramrente difficile digerire che per lei valevo così poco.


Questo lo comprendo 
Ma forse è  lei che valeva poco


----------



## nina (29 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo lo comprendo
> Ma forse è  lei che valeva poco


Forse.
Non so che risposte darmi, perché se lei valeva poco valgo ancora meno io che me la sono scelta, e mi manca da morire. Il che mi fa sentire di valere ancora meno, se possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, io continuo a piangere, mandare curriculum e addirittura a farmi, da sola, quando mai si è sentita una cosa del genere, le scorzette candite al limone con tanto di etichetta photoshoppata sul barattolo sterlizzato: non mi sono mai sentita così priva di equilibrio in tutta la mia vita, e pensare che lei ce lha, e che si è praticamente pulita la coscienza addosso a me, mi fa sentire uno schifo di essere umano, quando dovrebbe essere il contrario. Certe volte mi chiedo che bene mi abbia mai voluto, se un giorn possa rendersi conto, se tutti quei "non ce kla faccio a ricominciare a stare con te" "ti voglio bene" "adesso voglio che tu non soffra" "mi dispiace" siano frasi dette così o ci fosse un minimo di qualcosa dietro. Mi chiedo se sia davvero possibile che uno possa fare le esperienze che vuole fare e a un certo punto guardarsi indietro e pensare "minchia, che mi ero persa"... e poi mi dico che l'antidoto migliore è spingere tutte le domande il più in fondo possibile: se esistono delle ragioni ulteriori al "mi sono stufata" lei mi ha comunque detto no, e l'antidoto migliore è cercare di non pensarci.


Sono cose che dicono spesso i traditori.
Non vedo perché non dovrebbero essere vere.
Ma non vedo perché chi amava (notare il passato) dovrebbe preoccuparsene.
Sarebbe come se adesso ti preoccupassi di una interrogazione nell'ultimo anno del liceo.


----------



## nina (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono cose che dicono spesso i traditori.
> Non vedo perché non dovrebbero essere vere.
> Ma non vedo perché chi amava (notare il passato) dovrebbe preoccuparsene.
> Sarebbe come se adesso ti preoccupassi di una interrogazione nell'ultimo anno del liceo.


Nel senso che non si preoccupano di come stiamo noi dopo che ce le hanno dette?
Beh, ovvio che no. Altrimenti starebbero con noi, immagino.
Non riesco a fare a meno di chiedermi se mi pensi... e mi fa male pensare che è probabile mi pensi come un senso di colpa fastidioso.


----------



## nina (29 Aprile 2017)

Le ho pure detto "vivi la tua vita tranquillamente"... che cogliona. Quando mi ha detto "Se potessi renderti felice come prima sarei contentissima" non sapevo onestamente che risponderle.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel senso che non si preoccupano di come stiamo noi dopo che ce le hanno dette?
> Beh, ovvio che no. Altrimenti starebbero con noi, immagino.
> Non riesco a fare a meno di chiedermi se mi pensi... e mi fa male pensare che è probabile mi pensi come un senso di colpa fastidioso.


No. Sei tu che non devi pensarci più!
Hai studiato per quella interrogazione, magari ne hai ricavato soddisfazione. Ma adesso è rimasto solo quello che fa parte di te e della tua cultura. Adesso non la puoi e vuoi rifare.


----------



## Tara (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> all'epoca aveva 17 anni e oggi ne ha 21.


Credo che qui sia il nocciolo del problema. La ragazza sta crescendo, ha bisogno di fare esperienze ed e' confusa. Credo tu sia stata davvero importante per lei, e che lei abbai solo bisogno di tempo per imparare a conoscersi e capire cosa voglia. Ed e' un processo che deve fare da sola. Quando sara' fatto... potrebbe volerci molto tempo, tornera a cercarti. Si torna sempre dalle persone importati che ci hanno segnato. 


Stai serena e lascia che le cose scorrano. Apriti anche ad altre opportunita... come lei anche tu sei giovanissima ed hai bisogno di esperienze per crescere.


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Credo che qui sia il nocciolo del problema. La ragazza sta crescendo, ha bisogno di fare esperienze ed e' confusa. Credo tu sia stata davvero importante per lei, e che lei abbai solo bisogno di tempo per imparare a conoscersi e capire cosa voglia. Ed e' un processo che deve fare da sola. Quando sara' fatto... potrebbe volerci molto tempo, tornera a cercarti. Si torna sempre dalle persone importati che ci hanno segnato.
> 
> 
> Stai serena e lascia che le cose scorrano. Apriti anche ad altre opportunita... come lei anche tu sei giovanissima ed hai bisogno di esperienze per crescere.


STAI SERENA?
Tutto chiaro....allora


----------



## twinpeaks (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, io continuo a piangere, mandare curriculum e addirittura a farmi, da sola, quando mai si è sentita una cosa del genere, le scorzette candite al limone con tanto di etichetta photoshoppata sul barattolo sterlizzato: *non mi sono mai sentita così priva di equilibrio in tutta la mia vita, e pensare che lei ce lha, e che si è praticamente pulita la coscienza addosso a me, mi fa sentire uno schifo di essere umano*, quando dovrebbe essere il contrario. Certe volte mi chiedo che bene mi abbia mai voluto, se un giorn possa rendersi conto, se tutti quei "non ce kla faccio a ricominciare a stare con te" "ti voglio bene" "adesso voglio che tu non soffra" "mi dispiace" siano frasi dette così o ci fosse un minimo di qualcosa dietro. Mi chiedo se sia davvero possibile che uno possa fare le esperienze che vuole fare e a un certo punto guardarsi indietro e pensare "minchia, che mi ero persa"... e poi mi dico che l'antidoto migliore è spingere tutte le domande il più in fondo possibile: se esistono delle ragioni ulteriori al "mi sono stufata" lei mi ha comunque detto no, e l'antidoto migliore è cercare di non pensarci.


Ti è successa una cosa che non succede di rado. Siete entrate in simbiosi, innamorandovi, solo che non si trattava di una simbiosi mutualistica ma di parassitismo. L'animale parassitato eri tu. In altri termini, ti ha succhiato il sangue. Non l'ha fatto premeditatamente, l'ha fatto perchè non può farne a meno (i parassiti senza un animale da parassitare non sopravvivono). L'antidoto migliore è continuare a vivere senza parassiti. il sangue si riforma, ci vuole un po' di tempo ma si riforma.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Forse.
> Non so che risposte darmi, perché se lei valeva poco valgo ancora meno io che me la sono scelta, e mi manca da morire. Il che mi fa sentire di valere ancora meno, se possibile.


Ma no  
Tu hai sempre detto che con te lei ha cominciato a socializzare anche con gli altri 
Al limite lei inconsapevolmente da te a tratti un po'  di linfa per accettarsi e osare


----------



## Tara (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> STAI SERENA?
> Tutto chiaro....allora




Certo.
Ci saranno altre relazioni e le si apriranno nuove porte. trilobita - un po' di positivismo non farebbe male nemmeno a te.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> STAI SERENA?
> Tutto chiaro....allora


a tarata piace ciobar, la capisco


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, io continuo a piangere, mandare curriculum e addirittura a farmi, da sola, quando mai si è sentita una cosa del genere, le scorzette candite al limone con tanto di etichetta photoshoppata sul barattolo sterlizzato: non mi sono mai sentita così priva di equilibrio in tutta la mia vita, e pensare che lei ce lha, e che si è praticamente pulita la coscienza addosso a me, mi fa sentire uno schifo di essere umano, quando dovrebbe essere il contrario. Certe volte mi chiedo che bene mi abbia mai voluto, se un giorn possa rendersi conto, se tutti quei "non ce kla faccio a ricominciare a stare con te" "ti voglio bene" "adesso voglio che tu non soffra" "mi dispiace" siano frasi dette così o ci fosse un minimo di qualcosa dietro. Mi chiedo se sia davvero possibile che uno possa fare le esperienze che vuole fare e a un certo punto guardarsi indietro e pensare "minchia, che mi ero persa"... *e poi mi dico che l'antidoto migliore *è spingere tutte le domande il più in fondo possibile: se esistono delle ragioni ulteriori al "mi sono stufata" lei mi ha comunque detto no, e l'antidoto migliore è cercare di non pensarci.


Le domande su di lei sono inutili. Lei ti ha detto. 

Le domande su di te sono fondamentali invece. Concordo con twinpeaks riguardo la simbiosi. 
Ma in simbiosi ci si finisce in due. E tu eri con lei. 
Ed è una dinamica diffusa, ma non per questo meno pesante e pericolosa anche. 

Non delegare ad altri la tua serenità e il tuo posto nel mondo. 
E' roba solo tua. E che soltanto tu ti puoi prendere per te stessa. 
Nessun altro può farlo al posto tuo. E nemmeno lo si può fare attraverso la presenza di qualcun altro. 

Concentrati su di te. 

Scorzette candite al limone??? ...


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Credo che qui sia il nocciolo del problema. La ragazza sta crescendo, ha bisogno di fare esperienze ed e' confusa. Credo tu sia stata davvero importante per lei, e che lei abbai solo bisogno di tempo per imparare a conoscersi e capire cosa voglia. Ed e' un processo che deve fare da sola. Quando sara' fatto... potrebbe volerci molto tempo, tornera a cercarti. *Si torna sempre dalle persone importati che ci hanno segnato.*
> 
> 
> Stai serena e lascia che le cose scorrano. Apriti anche ad altre opportunita... come lei anche tu sei giovanissima ed hai bisogno di esperienze per crescere.


Ma anche no.

Le persone sono importanti in quel momento. In quel passato. Non perdono la loro importanza, ma è collocata in quel particolare momento. 
Cose che a 20 anni mi sono state importanti, adesso che ne ho 40 non lo sono. Fanno parte di me, ma sono collocate ad allora. Non adesso.  

Se nel frattempo si è cambiati, evoluti, resta il ricordo dolce o amaro che sia, forse la curiosità delle trasformazioni dell'altro. Ma sono ricordi. 
Cose preziose che si possono tenere in una teca oppure in una scatola in cantina. 

Pensare di tornare indietro...non mi sembra una cosa molto sensata. 
E men che meno legata ad un cambiamento reale. 

Salvo rimanere intrappolati in una dinamica distopica, per cui si va nel futuro a cercare il passato. 
E il presente diventa soltanto un insieme di attimi che non hanno costruito nuova Vita e nuove prospettive e nuovi desideri 

Sinceramente non lo auguro a nessuno. 

E' come avere una catena al collo. E non solo non volersela togliere, ma anche lucidarla e lustrarla per renderla brillante. Ma per quanto brillante possa essere, resta una catena. E non permette di vivere il fluire della Vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le domande su di lei sono inutili. Lei ti ha detto.
> 
> Le domande su di te sono fondamentali invece. Concordo con twinpeaks riguardo la simbiosi.
> Ma in simbiosi ci si finisce in due. E tu eri con lei.
> ...


Buongiorno Ipa :inlove:


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

Personalmente - e forse lo riterrete un atteggiamento ingenuo da parte mia - voglio sospendere il giudizio. Mi ha detto "non credo che le cose potrebbero tornare come prima" e ok, va bene, io preferisco non sentirla più, e ho l'impressione mi abbia messo su uno scaffale e che non mi pensi, e che mi fa molto male. E ok. Non nego mi piacerebbe vedere accadere quello che dice [MENTION=4578]Tara[/MENTION] (il cui "mood" da "traditrice seriale" credo abbia incontrato in altra sede la mia disapprovazione, perché chi tradisce, nel modo sfacciato in cui l'ha fatto la mia ex, poi, lo fa sulla pelle di una persona che ti ama davvero, veramente tanto, per poi sfilarsi dalla responsabilità del dolore che ti causa, è fisiologico) e che quello che dice [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] qui sopra sia altrettanto vero. Propendere verso una o verso l'altra ipotesi mi fa ugualmente male, quindi cerco di fare l'ago della bilancia e vedere cosa succede col tempo. Quello che mi dava pace nella vita era sapere di essere autonoma nella vita quotidiana, essere stimata e avere legami forti con le persone, e quando ho conosciuto lei non mi pareva vero, seriamente. La mia tranquillità deve partire da me, è vero, ma non sento di avere sotto mano nessuna delle cose che ho sempre ritenuto importanti. Il contatto umano, anche virtuale, con i miei amici di sempre, mi dà fastidio, con la mia famiglia ancora di più. Forse avevo accarezzato l'idea di averne una con lei (non nel senso di fare dei figli, proprio nel senso di stare insieme, perché avevamo un'intimità che sorprendeva da fuori) in un modo che non avesse niente a che fare col sangue, perché i legami di sangue mi hanno sempre fatta sentire schiacciata. Voglio starmene sola nei miei 30 metri quadri a pensare a come scrivere il mio articolo accademico su un'oscura principessa borbonica e a leggermi la Yourcenar. Mi dà fastidio anche uscire fuori: questi mesi che ci eravamo riviste tutte quelle strade che abbiamo sempre fatto mi sembravano piene di promesse. Mi dà fastidio conoscere gente nuova e di conoscerne altra ancora con l'idea che deve nascerne un certo tipo di approccio, mi deve corteggiare e portare a letto: per me non funziona così. Per lei, a quanto pare, e per molte altre persone, più di quante altre pensavo, funziona così. Nella vita ho sempre riso, quando mi capitavano cose brutte e quando entravo dentro e fuori dagli ospedali, mi dicevano tutti che non cedevo mai davanti a nulla e si meravigliavano. Ho sempre sentito che fosse la mia unica qualità, e che saper scrivere mi aiutava ad arrivare dove non mi portavano le gambe. Ho perso pure quello. Forse la mia serenità era fatta di troppe poche cose: dall'altro ho mia madre che mi dice di fare volontariato, andare in chiesa (?!?) trovarmi dei corsi da fare per passare il tempo (e con quali soldi? Al limite posso capire un corso per acquisire competenze), che non posso stare in questo stato. Lei però non ha ansie sue perché adesso ha qualcuno che la tratta da principessa e la aiuta, e non capisce che così mi mette solo ansia e pressione. Mi dice che sono egoista e mi sento superiore perché sono troppo selettiva con le persone, e non capisce che se uno ti dice "lasciami in pace, non mi aiuti, non voglio tornare a casa da te per avere compagnia, tu sei mia madre, non mi fai compagnia, perché io sto male a casa con te" non mi devi telefonare.


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] queste! http://www.buonissimo.org/lericette/2159_Scorze_d_arancia_candite ma fatte con le bucce di limone un po' perché costavano meno, un po' perché mi piacciono di più. Non sono brava a fare i dolci e queste mi sembravano facili. Il procedimento lungo, poi, mi tiene occupata. Ho fatto capolino nel thread di Michelino e volevo dargli almeno un abbraccio, ma a leggere quel che scrive della sua storia mi sento un po' male. Chissà se ero zerbino anche io, e se magari a prenderla più a calci, sarebbero cambiate in meglio le cose.


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Personalmente - e forse lo riterrete un atteggiamento ingenuo da parte mia - voglio sospendere il giudizio. Mi ha detto "non credo che le cose potrebbero tornare come prima" e ok, va bene, io preferisco non sentirla più, e ho l'impressione mi abbia messo su uno scaffale e che non mi pensi, e che mi fa molto male. E ok. Non nego mi piacerebbe vedere accadere quello che dice @_Tara_ (il cui "mood" da "traditrice seriale" credo abbia incontrato in altra sede la mia disapprovazione, perché chi tradisce, nel modo sfacciato in cui l'ha fatto la mia ex, poi, lo fa sulla pelle di una persona che ti ama davvero, veramente tanto, per poi sfilarsi dalla responsabilità del dolore che ti causa, è fisiologico) e che quello che dice @_ipazia_ qui sopra sia altrettanto vero. Propendere verso una o verso l'altra ipotesi mi fa ugualmente male, quindi cerco di fare l'ago della bilancia e vedere cosa succede col tempo. Quello che mi dava pace nella vita era sapere di essere autonoma nella vita quotidiana, essere stimata e avere legami forti con le persone, e quando ho conosciuto lei non mi pareva vero, seriamente. La mia tranquillità deve partire da me, è vero, ma non sento di avere sotto mano nessuna delle cose che ho sempre ritenuto importanti. Il contatto umano, anche virtuale, con i miei amici di sempre, mi dà fastidio, con la mia famiglia ancora di più. Forse avevo accarezzato l'idea di averne una con lei (non nel senso di fare dei figli, proprio nel senso di stare insieme, perché avevamo un'intimità che sorprendeva da fuori) in un modo che non avesse niente a che fare col sangue, perché i legami di sangue mi hanno sempre fatta sentire schiacciata. *Voglio starmene sola nei miei 30 metri quadri a pensare a come scrivere il mio articolo accademico su un'oscura principessa borbonica e a leggermi la Yourcenar. Mi dà fastidio anche uscire fuori*: questi mesi che ci eravamo riviste tutte quelle strade che abbiamo sempre fatto mi sembravano piene di promesse. *Mi dà fastidio conoscere gente nuova e di conoscerne altra ancora con l'idea che deve nascerne un certo tipo di approccio, mi deve corteggiare e portare a letto*: per me non funziona così. Per lei, a quanto pare, e per molte altre persone, più di quante altre pensavo, funziona così. Nella vita ho sempre riso, quando mi capitavano cose brutte e quando entravo dentro e fuori dagli ospedali, mi dicevano tutti che non cedevo mai davanti a nulla e si meravigliavano. Ho sempre sentito che fosse la mia unica qualità, e che saper scrivere mi aiutava ad arrivare dove non mi portavano le gambe. Ho perso pure quello. Forse la mia serenità era fatta di troppe poche cose: dall'altro ho mia madre che mi dice di fare volontariato, andare in chiesa (?!?) trovarmi dei corsi da fare per passare il tempo (e con quali soldi? Al limite posso capire un corso per acquisire competenze), che non posso stare in questo stato. Lei però non ha ansie sue perché adesso ha qualcuno che la tratta da principessa e la aiuta, e non capisce che così mi mette solo ansia e pressione. Mi dice che sono egoista e mi sento superiore perché sono troppo selettiva con le persone, e non capisce che se uno ti dice "lasciami in pace, non mi aiuti, non voglio tornare a casa da te per avere compagnia, tu sei mia madre, non mi fai compagnia, perché io sto male a casa con te" non mi devi telefonare.


A volte @_nina_ serve chiudersi in cantina a pulire ossa. 

Conceditelo. Fallo. Goditelo anche. Passato il primo momento di schifo per le ossa, inizierai a vedere anche la bellezza di quel che resta. 

Quando io e il mio ex ci siamo lasciati, in contemporanea si è lasciata con suo marito anche quell'amica che ti dicevo. Quella con cui mi ero comprata gli stivali da zuper zoccola da 300 euro. (che ora come ora se ne stanno a riposare in un armadio...300 euro...per la puttana :unhappy...ecco, la mia amica nel giro di tre mesi aveva preso la sua casa, svuotata, ribaltata, ritinteggiata, buttato tutto, asciugamani, piatti, bicchieri...tutto. Casa vuota. E col nuovo compagno l'ha rifatta praticamente nuova. 

Io ci sono riuscita sabato scorso. E non a rifare tutto. A buttar via un divano, su cui fra l'altro aveva pure pisciato la gatta e quindi ci sono stata pure costretta per certi versi. 
Tutto il resto è ancora come era. Sto iniziando adesso, dopo tre anni, a ri-desiderare la Mia casa. Avere voglia di renderla di nuovo Mia e basta. 

Praticamente nessuno ha capito la mia esigenza di rimanere con i fantasmi di quella casa. Alcuni splendidi altri orribili. Ma io ho avuto bisogno di rimanerci immersa dentro e pulire le mie ossa. 
Ho tutelato le mie esigenze. 
Ho compreso le critiche....della mia amica, che mi diceva che avrei dovuto fare come lei. Dei miei genitori, mia sorella, pure lo psyco per un periodo ci si era messo. 
E ogni volta che com-prendevo una critica, spiegando le mie ragioni, i miei bisogni, il mio funzionamento, facevo PER ME e CON ME. 
E ogni volta che spiegavo, facevo anche chiarezza in me. 
Un passo per volta. Con calma. 
Concedendomi il e al Mio tempo del dolore e dei demoni. 

Il mio ex, nonostante il delirio del finale, non c'entrava in realtà nulla. Aveva solo risvegliato cose sopite, che avevo tenuto lì. Anche tramite lui. La sensazione ILLUSORIA che tramite lui avessi un posto nel mondo...si è rivelata illusoria. Perchè è illusoria quella sensazione. 

Se il posto nel mondo dipende, o co-dipende, non c'è molta differenza in soldoni, da qualcun altro, non è il proprio posto. 

Quello che si sta risvegliando, il tuo fastidio, i legami di sangue che ti stringono il collo, (e ti ricordo che paralvi di tua madre come la tua Compagna fedele e affidabile)...è roba tua. 

Siediti. Prendi in mano le tue ossa. E puliscile. Fatti aiutare se da sola ti senti schiacciata. Non c'è nulla di male. 

Uscire da una relazione simbiotica è dolorosissimo. E' come strapparsi via pezzi di carne viva. Sia che si sia lasciati sia che si lasci. 
E quando la chiusura è così dolorosa, è segnale che quella relazione non andava bene...nel senso che non solo non aveva dato un posto nel mondo, ma aveva pure fatto perdere il senso di sè. 

Adesso non lo sai. E non lo puoi sapere ancora. Il dolore è fresco e lo devi attraversare. Ma se lei era un parassita, come dice twin, tu sei stata l'ospite. E qui devi guardare. Sul tuo concederti come ospite al parassitismo. 

Io sono stata ospite. Co-dipendente. Ossia dipendevo dalla dipendenza del mio ex. Roba che quasi do via di testa. 
E ho dovuto re-impararmi. Anche a gestire il mio modo della disponibilità alla Cura. Tutelando me stessa. E non attraverso il ritagliarmi spazi fuori dal contesto affettivo, come facevo. 
Come se io non meritassi che quegli spazi piccoli e risicati per me. 

...il famoso proprio posto nel mondo. 
Che per me non poteva che essere frutto di lotta e guerra. In me e con me. Perchè tutta intera, nel mio essere pieno, non potevo, non mi concedevo di emergere. 
Quindi emergevo solo come stronza e aguzzina contrapposto e alternativamente a colei che si prende Cura dei randagi in modo totalizzante. 

Trovalo. E trovalo da sola. E' in te. 

Poi potrai accoglierci qualcuno. Adesso no. Non puoi. Manchi tu. 

Ma togli lo sguardo da lei. Dal tradimento che è un sintomo di una relazione che era tutta sballata. Non è il tradimento che ti sta facendo soffrire. 

Stai facendo i conti che tu sei innanzitutto con te stessa. Stai. 
E non aver timore dite e delle tue fragilità. 

Lei probabilmente, con le sue fragilità, ti è servita anche per prenderti cura di te. Curando lei, curavi anche te. 
Essendo forte per e con lei, lo eri con te. 
Ma le tue fragilità...sono Tue. Abbine cura senza vergogna. E siine fiera invece
Quelle che adesso sono fragilità, quando gli avrai trovato un posto e una dignità, saranno la tua Forza e la Tua Bellezza. 

Adesso stai dove stai. Soffri. E pulisci ossa. Non lasciare che il dolore sia sprecato cercando risposte in qualcuno che non sei Tu.


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ queste! http://www.buonissimo.org/lericette/2159_Scorze_d_arancia_candite ma fatte con le bucce di limone un po' perché costavano meno, un po' perché mi piacciono di più. Non sono brava a fare i dolci e queste mi sembravano facili. Il procedimento lungo, poi, mi tiene occupata. Ho fatto capolino nel thread di Michelino e volevo dargli almeno un abbraccio, ma a leggere quel che scrive della sua storia mi sento un po' male. Chissà se ero zerbino anche io, *e se magari a prenderla più a calci, sarebbero cambiate in meglio le cose*.


No. Tu non sei una che prende a calci. Tu sei una che ha Cura. 

Ti avrebbe solo fatto più male. Avresti preso a calci te stessa. 

Non rinnegare quella che sei, nina. 

Tu davvero desideri che lei abbia una vita tranquilla. Che stia bene. Accetta chi sei. 

Il resto è rabbia, dolore del sentirti abbandonata. (e senza saper nè leggere nè scrivere, direi che questo vien da molto prima della tua ex.)
E anche, perdonami, richiesta implicita di riconoscimento della Cura che hai dato e dai. E delusione del fatto che anzichè tornare da te, lei decida di andare. 

Ma se dai libertà, il rischio è che l'altro se ne vada. E non perchè tu non sei abbastanza. Ma perchè è sua libertà farlo. 

Quella Cura, se la vuoi dare, è gratis. 
Tu decidi chi la merita. E la dai per Te stessa. E per nessun altro. E' nella Cura che ti dai il piacere. Non nel riconoscimento. Il riconoscimento viene dopo. E non DEVE, proprio non DEVE essere una motivazione al dare. 
Deve essere un tuo piacere egoistico. Aver Cura. 

Sembra una contraddizione...ma non lo è. 

Aver Cura di qualcun altro, significa consegnargli in mano cose preziosissime. E quell'altro deve essere degno. Letteralmente. 

Deve essere capace di aver Cura della Cura. E lo deve dimostrare. Giorno dopo giorno. Passo dopo passo. 
Come viceversa tu dimostri di saper aver Cura...è come...

ecco, questo

[video=youtube;bQ4u9Vq3ZZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ4u9Vq3ZZI[/video]

l'aquila femmina, fra i vari contendenti sceglie il Suo maschio fra tutti, ed è quello che intreccia le unghie e si lancia in picchiata con lei. Lei decide la picchiata. Lui la segue. E la porta contemporaneamente. E lei porta lui. Chi non si stacca, chi resta agganciato...è degno.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Tu non sei una che prende a calci. Tu sei una che ha Cura.
> 
> Ti avrebbe solo fatto più male. Avresti preso a calci te stessa.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto pure gli spazi


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ queste! http://www.buonissimo.org/lericette/2159_Scorze_d_arancia_candite ma fatte con le bucce di limone un po' perché costavano meno, un po' perché mi piacciono di più. Non sono brava a fare i dolci e queste mi sembravano facili. Il procedimento lungo, poi, mi tiene occupata. Ho fatto capolino nel thread di Michelino e volevo dargli almeno un abbraccio, ma a leggere quel che scrive della sua storia mi sento un po' male. Chissà se ero zerbino anche io, e se magari a prenderla più a calci, sarebbero cambiate in meglio le cose.


Io sono un disastro in cucina...

se avessi dovuto usare la cucina per tenermi occupata...credo avrei distrutto la cucina...non solo per i dolci, ma i dolci sarebbero stati una buona scusa per fare quello che razionalmente sapevo sbagliato e inutile fare ma emotivamente desideravo come acqua nel deserto :carneval:

Sai che facevo io? 

Uscivo. Sono sempre stata molto brava a stare sola in mezzo alla gente. Ho iniziato a coltivare quella capacità. Usando quello spazio nella mia mente, per osservare il mondo. 

Quindi uscivo, mi mettevo in un posto, e osservavo. E lasciavo che i pensieri si sciogliessero. 

Avevo un posto preferito, quello davvero in solitudine, in un bosco. E ci andavo. Specialmente di notte. Sola. Ad ascoltare i rumori della natura. E a sentirmi parte di un Tutto, Viva...sentire Vita autentica che mi scorreva intorno. Il silenzio di un bosco di notte, mi ha sempre pacificata. 

E poi guidavo. Tantissimo. I distributori credo mi debbano buona parte dei loro lavori di ristrutturazione di quel periodo 

Guidavo e spiagnucolavo, bestemmiavo, facevo propositi, li disfacevo. sognavo, distruggevo i sogni, distruggevo le speranze, mi lasciavo affogare nei dolori antichi, li ripercorrevo mm per mm, cercandoli, sentendomeli addosso, cercando di riviverli, senza perdemene neanche una goccia. 

E poi mi fermavo e mi lasciavo affondare...era una sensazione dolce e stranissima...di essere immersa in un liquido viscoso e caldo...curavo la mia connessione con il tempo e lo spazio, attraverso il dolore...

La mia amica invece distruggeva e rifaceva casa. Credo abbia speso uno sproposito in quel periodo...:carneval:

Ognuno ha i suoi metodi...se i dolci funzionano...buon metodo! 

Ti piacciono i dolci? Quale è il tuo preferito?


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno Ipa :inlove:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto pure gli spazi



ciao fiamma :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Quoto Ipazia.

Io invece ho rifatto tutto, si sono rotti anche TUTTI gli elettrodomestici, ma ero anche sempre fuori ecc
Ho fatto tutto e ho accettato di piangere fino a non avere più lacrime.
Ma mi sono staccata.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

Io sto vivendo la mia fase delicata a momenti alterni. Ci sono momenti in cui vorrei restare sola e momenti invece in cui cerco a tutti i costi la compagnia. Vabbe' che sola in effetti e' raro che io possa trovarmi. 

Forse ne avrei anche bisogno. E' vero anche che avendo qualcosa sempre da fare sono meno portata a rimuginare e piu' spinta ad andare avanti. Anche se un pochino mi piacerebbe avere modo di sfogare il pregresso. Ma ci vorrebbe tempo. Se lo faccio (e capita) random, per un'oretta, invero lo trovo dannoso. Mi mette di malumore in una maniera che.... Non mi soddisfa. Perche' non ho il tempo per coltivarlo, il mio malumore, e per uscirne da me. Non so come dire: vengo assorbita da altre cose e sono costretta ad accantonarlo ben presto. Non ho -che so- un mese, o una settimana, per pensare al mio accaduto, e per reagire secondo le voglie. A volte mi sento incasellata. Ad ore tot lavoro. Ad ore tot rientro. Ad ore tot esco. Ad ore tot parco con bambino. Ad ore tot cena. Ad ore tot nanna con bambino. Certo. Non avere spazi vuoti aiuta anche. Pero' non soccorre molto se si ha l'esigenza di interiorizzare e digerire fatti che hanno un peso. Ci penso meno, questo si. Pero' come dire.... Alla fine sono li. E io non ho tempo per loro. E neanche per me. Cioe' ne ho. Ma mai per quello. Non so come dire.....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io sto vivendo la mia fase delicata a momenti alterni. Ci sono momenti in cui vorrei restare sola e momenti invece in cui cerco a tutti i costi la compagnia. Vabbe' che sola in effetti e' raro che io possa trovarmi.
> 
> Forse ne avrei anche bisogno. E' vero anche che avendo qualcosa sempre da fare sono meno portata a rimuginare e piu' spinta ad andare avanti. Anche se un pochino mi piacerebbe avere modo di sfogare il pregresso. Ma ci vorrebbe tempo. Se lo faccio (e capita) random, per un'oretta, invero lo trovo dannoso. Mi mette di malumore in una maniera che.... Non mi soddisfa. Perche' non ho il tempo per coltivarlo, il mio malumore, e per uscirne da me. Non so come dire: vengo assorbita da altre cose e sono costretta ad accantonarlo ben presto. Non ho -che so- un mese, o una settimana, per pensare al mio accaduto, e per reagire secondo le voglie. A volte mi sento incasellata. Ad ore tot lavoro. Ad ore tot rientro. Ad ore tot esco. Ad ore tot parco con bambino. Ad ore tot cena. Ad ore tot nanna con bambino. Certo. Non avere spazi vuoti aiuta anche. Pero' non soccorre molto se si ha l'esigenza di interiorizzare e digerire fatti che hanno un peso. Ci penso meno, questo si. Pero' come dire.... Alla fine sono li. E io non ho tempo per loro. E neanche per me. Cioe' ne ho. Ma mai per quello. Non so come dire.....


Hai ragione serve del tempo per metabolizzare, del tempo da passare in compagnia solo di noi stessi.
Può essere un tempo che fa soffrire ma che mette un punto e che aiuta a ricominciare


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A volte @_nina_ serve chiudersi in cantina a pulire ossa.
> 
> Conceditelo. Fallo. Goditelo anche. Passato il primo momento di schifo per le ossa, inizierai a vedere anche la bellezza di quel che resta.
> 
> ...


Aspetta che adesso è un po' lunga a risponderti, eh, e spro di riuscire a beccare bene tutti i punti. Aspettati una risposta molto confusa che parte alla cazzo e non so dove vada.
Allora. Io questa l'ho sempre considerata un po' casa nostra, ma avrei dovuto capire fin da subito che è sempre stata solo casa mia. Nel periodo in cui la risentivo girovagare per la città mi faceva benem prendevo aria dalla tesi, mi interrogavo sul come si sarebbe evoluta tutta questa faccenda, e non sentivo che casa mia mi stesse schiacciando. Adesso invece ho bisogno di starmene in mezzo ai libri e alle mie cose, nel mio nido. Come mi diceva lei prima di conoscermi. Sento di essere regredita: me ne vergogno. Io a mia madre voglio bene, le sono grata, perché ha deciso di tenermi, ma non sento particolare attaccamento verso la mia famiglia, verso il posto in cui sono nata. Più sto lontana da lì, meglio mi sento. Appena varco la soglia di casa di mia madre, mi viene da vomitare. Per me loro (per quanto non li voglia morti, per quanto non mi abbiano fatto nulla di male, per quanto li aiuti e ioro aiutino me) sono sangue, sono persone che non mi sono scelta, non sono persone con cui cercare compagnia o condividere interessi: sono sangue. Non mi intrigano, sono diversi da me. Posso essere loro grata, ma voglio scegliermi le persone: le persone che scelgo, i miei amici, con cui voglio stare, sono la mia famiglia: lei, che così tanto mi faceva ridere e mi abbracciava e mi accarezzava e tutto, la consideravo la mia famiglia. Non l'avevo cercata, non l'avevo corteggiata, non avevo fatto niente per trovarmela, e per me questa cosa era preziosa. Non sono uno di quei disabili gravemente compromessi fisicamente: cammino, mi tengo in equilibrio, sono "normale" se mi vedi: per quanto mi riguarda, mi piaccio anche abbastanza, ma ho, ad eempio, una grave scoliosi, e non è che sono un razzo. Piacerle mi sbalordiva. Sentirmi dire che ero speciale e che mi amava per questo (e me lo diceva fino un mese prima, quando già con l'altro ci andava!), e io comunque questo essere speciale o me lo stavo immaginando, o veramente glielo leggevo in faccia, mi sbalordiva. Per me questo era incredibilmente prezioso. Molto più prezioso dell'amore di una madre, di un fratello, di una sorella, di un padre. Scambiarsi le opinioni, poterle dare la mano e dirle "ci sono qui io, ci siamo qui insieme" per me era incredibilmente prezioso, perché le stavo dando un pezzetto di tutto quello che potevo darle. E mi fa male non (solo) l'essere stata tradita e vederla ridurre il tutto, dall'alto del suo cambiamento, in termini molto prosaici, ma il fatto che quel sentimento fosse per lei estremamente volatile: appena ha cominciato "ad attaccare bottone con tutti", valeva più intrattenere anche i rapporti più fessi coi colleghi di università che vedere questa povera stronza che ti chiedeva di cederci più di un weekend a settimana. Mi fa male pensare che un sentimento del genere possa semplicemente passarti, e che oltretutto, se glielo chiedevi, nemmeno riconosceva che almeno un bruscolino della sua crescita era germogliato dal palmo della mia mano che la teneva stretta. E proprio perché sapevo che aveva sempre avuto mebo amici di me, se qualcosa non mi stava bene la ingoiavo per darle le sue possibilità. Quando questo l'anno scorso ha cominciato a portarsela in giro, io ero gelosa, ma non ho detto nulla, ho inghiottito, e lei ne ha approfittato. Non lo so se fosse un legame di dipendenza, non credo di avere gli strumenti per poterlo dire adesso, o forse sì, e ho paura di ammetterlo, ma so che per me gli affetti sono profondi, ed è questo che mi spezza: adesso che so che non la potrò rivedere (me lo concedete un beneficio del dubbio. non si sa mai?), uscire fuori mi fa solo tirar fuori un sacco di lacrime, non so perché. Uscire fuori mi fa sentire tagliata fuori da tutto il mondo. Mi spezza sapere che per lei erano importanti altre cose: per me le persone che ti vogliono bene sono poche, pochissime al mondo, e vanno coltivate. Io per lei non ero una di quelle. Oltre questo desiderio di coltivare le persone e le cose, non so veramente più dentro di me cosa ci sia: è una vita che devo giustificare l'essere disabile con l'essere intelligente, che devo lottare con le unghie per dimostrare non so che cosa, e per la prima volta mi sentivo accolta, quando invece per lei ero sacrificabile.
Gran parte della mia vita non è mai stata felice: sono sempre stata molto grande fin da piccola, ogni giorno è una lotta, forse è per questo che, qualunque cosa le persone mi diano, quando scelgo di averle vicino, me la prendo senza fiatare: mi sono sempre ripetuta che i problemi sono altri, e adesso non c'è nulla che io voglia fare nulla che mi piaccia davvero, nulla che mi faccia pensare "ecco, questa sono io". A prescindere da lei, lo sento veramente solo se gli altri lo riconoscono.
Per banale che sia, penso di aver bisogno dell'amore degli altri, della stima - è il mio unico punto debole: aver bisogno e non riuscire mai a chiedere nulla. E sento che ora come ora, tutto quello che ho costruito, tutta l'intelligenza, tutta la cultura, non mi servano a molto: se tutto mi va bene (e questo è lo scenario migliore) riuscirò a trovare un impiego che mi darà due soldi per otto ore, con la laurea utilissima che ho, per tornare in una casa vuota. Non è l'esser stata tradita, a farmi sentire così: è l'essere stata trattata come una pezza. Non ho mai preteso che tu avessi cura di me nello stesso modo (o forse sì, ed è questo che l'ha fatta scappare?), ma almeno volevo essere trattata come una persona. E tutto quell'essere speciale per lei, che mi aceva accolta in casa sua, non era che una zavorra. Forse, fra tutte e due, quella normale è lei, che voleva tenersi distante da me, e non sono io. E mi sale un quantitativo infinito di rabbia perché l'ultima volta che ci siamo sentite mi ha detto "non voglio perderti, ma se devo uscire dalla tua vita lo accetto", e invece di quelle risposte pacate che le ho dato, e di quelle domande tenui che le ho fatto, per paura che mi depennase completamente e di riservarmi un giorno la possibilità che possa rendersi conto, avrei voluto dirle "sei tu che mi stai cacciando, sei tu ad aver fatto determinate scelte, e invece parli come se la cosa non ti riguardasse. Se proprio non vuoi perdermi, perché non tratarmi con un minimo di decenza? Cos'è che non vuoi perdere, se mi hai lasciata? Vuoi che ti tratti come prima, ma senza essere la tua ragazza, o stai parlando per dare aria alla bocca?" Le ho detto che volevo incontrarla per darle la tesi, perché era, sotto sotto, una lettera d'amore per lei, in cui c'erano dei passaggi che solo lei poteva capire, e la sua risposta, dopo un quarto d'ora di "non vogliouscire con te se l'idea è tornare insieme" è stata "allora non vuoi darmela?". E io al posto di dirle "No", per evitare proprio un'esplosione irreparabile, le ho detto "no, se mi dici non voglio perdermi questo tuo sentimento non è né una cosa, né un'altra", ma avrei voluto dirle "è un quarto d'ora che mi stai cacciando, perché adesso mi dici quasi quasi che la mia tesi la vuoi?" Mi morde l'essere esplosa a febbraio, quando siamo andate al cinema, perché se al posto di esplodere e di vomitarle tutto addosso l'avessi abbracciata come avrei voluto fare, se avessi messo da parte il rancore, forse sarebbe andata diversamente. Posso saperlo? No. Però vorrei saper dire le cose, ecco. Forse hai ragione nel dire che soffro perché la mia cura non è stata riconosciuta, che nelle sue fragilità curavo anche le mie, però ammetto che, nel'aver risposto al suo "ti meriti ogni bene", non sono stata sincera. Spero che lo provi sulla sua pelle, tutto questo dolore. Vorrei tanto volerle male, ma le voglio l'amore che le volevo prima. Però vorrei che qualcosa che le faccia capire che gli altri non sono uno straccetto da dismettere le capiti, che magari qualcosa gli sussurri all'orecchio che "cazzo, una persona che mi amava, che mi voleva far partecipe della sua gioia di vivere io ce l'avevo, e me la sono bruciata", perché forse l'esito è stato sballato, ma questo volevo: qualcuno che partecipasse della gioia che mi devo creare da quando soo nata, ogni mattina, alzandomi dal letto. Volevo contagiarla e volevo che lei potesse goderne con me. E adesso non so come riprendermela. Ho sempre pensato "ho visto morire mio padre, mio zio, più di un amico: perché sprecare le occasioni belle che possiamo avere con gli altri?", ma io per lei non ero quell'occasione. Se lo sono, con tutto che io avrei voglia di fare la figura di riscriverle, si faccia la cazzo di vita mondana che le piace tanto, e spero che la asciughi, che non trovi nessuno con cui parlare alla pari come faceva con me, e che si mangi pure i gomiti.
Io sono quella che ero prima di conoscerla: combatto con il mio fisico, orchestrando metodi ingegnosi per sopravvivere fra le mura domestiche senza uccidermi scolando la pasta, leggo libri, invento storie. Dietro queste cose, prima di conoscerla, c'era un colore che le animava, ovvero la curiosità di scrivere di sentimenti che non credo avrei mi potuto provare, poi è arrivata lei, e adesso non c'è più un cazzo di nulla. Sono io, non sono cambiata, come invece ha fatto lei, e quindi forse non sono neppure cresciuta. In realtà penso di aver sempre mantenuto un gran senso di me e di quello che volevo, solo che questo senso è fatto di poche cose.
 Voi dite "quando starai bene non ti servirà sapere se qualcosa le è successo, poi non lo potrai mai sapere", e razionalmente è vero, ma ora come ora è l'unica cosa che riesco a pensare. Se non fosse che se una persona è stronza, galleggia perché determinati sentimenti non contribuiscono a tirarla giù. 
E quindi è meglio che non penso a nulla, alla mancanza che mi pugnala, e mi sfondo di Netflix: mi fa ridere che adesso guardo i battibecchi a scopo firt dei personaggi e riesco solo a dirmi "non è così che funziona, è tutto finto".


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Tu non sei una che prende a calci. Tu sei una che ha Cura.
> 
> Ti avrebbe solo fatto più male. Avresti preso a calci te stessa.
> 
> ...


Penso di averti risposto prima . Ma io infatti non ho mai preteso di sentirmi dire 'grazie', però di non essere trattata come una merda, questo magari sì. Se io ti uso così tanto rispetto in ogni cosa che faccio, magari usane un po' anche tu? (ovvio che è un tu rivolto a lei, eh). Mi ricordo, appena mi sono trasferita, mi disse "tu fai tutte queste cose, per me, io che posso fare?" E io non sapevo che risponderle. Le dicevo "Niente, che devi fare?". Devi volermi bene profondamente, ecco cosa. Magari non restituire punto per punto i gesti, ma non cominciare, a un certo punto, a far finta che io non esista: è semplice questione di rispetto.
Forse hai tragione nel dire che la rabbia e la delusione vengono da molto prima di lei: il dolore me lo porto dietro da una vita, ma nessuno lo vede mai. Quando ho deciso di farlo vedere a lei, la risposta è stata quella che è stata.


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io sto vivendo la mia fase delicata a momenti alterni. Ci sono momenti in cui vorrei restare sola e momenti invece in cui cerco a tutti i costi la compagnia. Vabbe' che sola in effetti e' raro che io possa trovarmi.
> 
> Forse ne avrei anche bisogno. E' vero anche che avendo qualcosa sempre da fare sono meno portata a rimuginare e piu' spinta ad andare avanti. Anche se un pochino mi piacerebbe avere modo di sfogare il pregresso. Ma ci vorrebbe tempo. Se lo faccio (e capita) random, per un'oretta, invero lo trovo dannoso. Mi mette di malumore in una maniera che.... Non mi soddisfa. Perche' non ho il tempo per coltivarlo, il mio malumore, e per uscirne da me. Non so come dire: vengo assorbita da altre cose e sono costretta ad accantonarlo ben presto. Non ho -che so- un mese, o una settimana, per pensare al mio accaduto, e per reagire secondo le voglie. A volte mi sento incasellata. Ad ore tot lavoro. Ad ore tot rientro. Ad ore tot esco. Ad ore tot parco con bambino. Ad ore tot cena. Ad ore tot nanna con bambino. Certo. Non avere spazi vuoti aiuta anche. Pero' non soccorre molto se si ha l'esigenza di interiorizzare e digerire fatti che hanno un peso. Ci penso meno, questo si. Pero' come dire.... Alla fine sono li. E io non ho tempo per loro. E neanche per me. Cioe' ne ho. Ma mai per quello. Non so come dire.....


Ti capisco.
Ti distrai per il tempo che stai facendo quella cosa, ma il pensiero poi torna sempre lì.


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto Ipazia.
> 
> Io invece ho rifatto tutto, si sono rotti anche TUTTI gli elettrodomestici, ma ero anche sempre fuori ecc
> Ho fatto tutto e ho accettato di piangere fino a non avere più lacrime.
> Ma mi sono staccata.


Io ho il problema che sono in affito e l'unica cosa che posso fisicamente fare è icollocare altrove i libri di Pasolini e buttare i regali che mi ha fatto insieme alla madre.


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono un disastro in cucina...
> 
> se avessi dovuto usare la cucina per tenermi occupata...credo avrei distrutto la cucina...non solo per i dolci, ma i dolci sarebbero stati una buona scusa per fare quello che razionalmente sapevo sbagliato e inutile fare ma emotivamente desideravo come acqua nel deserto :carneval:
> 
> ...


Io i dolci proprio zero, ma mi piace saltare la pasta in padella in vari modi e sfiziarmi col petto di pollo. 
Io boh, prima, quando la sentivo, andavo in giro e mi interrogavo. Adesso se vado in giro piango. Guidare non posso, scrivere non riesco più, quindi piango fino ad avere conati, e guardo telefilm quando ho smesso. E mando curriculum. E spero di poter andare presto a visionare la roba per il mio articolo. E spero, almeno, di trovare lavoro: quel futuro insieme a cui volevo arrivare non ce l'ho più, ma almeno mi levo l'ansia di non avere lo stipendio.

(Se vi serve un traduttore dall'inglese mandatemi un MP, tariffe modiche e ottimi risultati )

Che dolci? Soprattutto quelli al cucchiaio, o quelli molto cioccolstosi e non secchi, ma a farli io sno un disastro, è la prima volta che provo.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2017)

care ragazze, vedo che il dono della sintesi proprio non vi appartiene


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io ho il problema che sono in affito e l'unica cosa che posso fisicamente fare è icollocare altrove i libri di Pasolini e buttare i regali che mi ha fatto insieme alla madre.


Venticinque anni e due figli riconoscerai che sono un legame più forte di qualche anno da ragazze.
Specularmente io riconosco che la forza dirompente del primo amore è indimenticabile.

Però tu devi fare uno sforzo di ridimensionamento nel tempo e nel tuo vissuto di una cosa importante, ma che resterà circoscritta a un tempo della tua vita.

Vedo che qualsiasi cosa ti venga scritta la ignori bellamente per tornare a rimuginare in un loop. Si esce dai loop non li si asseconda.

Di tutto quello che più mi ha sconcertato è stato il definire te e lei famiglia. Così come mi ha colpito la definizione di tua madre.
Per me hai bisogno di un aiuto per uscire da questa situazione.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione serve del tempo per metabolizzare, del tempo da passare in compagnia solo di noi stessi.
> Può essere un tempo che fa soffrire ma che mette un punto e che aiuta a ricominciare


Purtroppo sono in un momento in cui non me lo posso concedere, quel tempo. Cioè lo posso avere ma solo molto frammentato. E così prendo atto che posso avere tutti i problemi di questo mondo, ma la vita va avanti. Mi piacerebbe solo riuscire a fermarmi, io, per un po'. Nel mio privato. Ma non è possibile, materialmente. Quindi boh.... Valuterò, una volta che sarò definitivamente incardinata nel mio nuovo equilibrio, se magari, quello spazio, che purtroppo tanto non sarà, varrà la pena dedicarlo ad una chiacchierata di psicoterapia. Vedremo. A dire il vero vorrei ricominciare a fare tante cose per me (iscrivermi in una palestra per dirne una. E curarmi. Perché mi sto trascurando). Poi penso che per un po' avrò una strada molto in salita, e quindi desisto anche solo dalle idee. Vedremo.


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Venticinque anni e due figli riconoscerai che sono un legame più forte di qualche anno da ragazze.
> Specularmente io riconosco che la forza dirompente del primo amore è indimenticabile.
> 
> Però tu devi fare uno sforzo di ridimensionamento nel tempo e nel tuo vissuto di una cosa importante, ma che resterà circoscritta a un tempo della tua vita.
> ...


Non mi sembra di aver sminuito la tua decisione di aver cambiato gli elettrodomestici dicendo di aver buttato delle cose. Che il tuo matrimonio sia durato 25 anni e ti abbia dato due figli non penso conferisca una qualche "autorità" rispetto ai sentimenti di qualcun altro: è probabile che io nom possa averne neppure, di figli, e non so che cosa mi riservi la vita, per quel che ne posso sapere. Non capisco la puntualizzazione a chi sia utile: è il mio primo amore, quindi la mia sofferenza vale meno della tua? Non mi sembra di aver smentito nulla di quello che mi è stato scritto, né di aver detto "non capite un cazzo e non sto ascoltando nulla di quello che mi dite": forse ognuno assorbe le cose a modo proprio. Purtroppo, tramite forum suppongo sia difficile aprirvi le porte di casa mia e farvi sondare a puntino le mie dinamiche familiari, ma a diciotto anni me ne sono andata via perché ero stanca di vivere in un posto privo di infrastrutture con una famiglia che mi strangola perché mi deve aiutare in ogni cosa, dato che in casa dei miei non c'è mezzo mobile a mia misura. Vediamo quanto attaccamento ai propri familiari e al proprio luogo di nascita riesci a sviluppare in un posto dove anche scendere dal letto ti mette in difficoltà. Io e mia madre abbiamo passato tredici anni di ospedale appiccicate fianco a fianco. Non ho detto "minchia, le darei fuoco", ho semplicemente lottato per emanciparmi tutta la vita. Quando vado a letto la sera non mi viene da pensare "mi manca mia madre", di certo non devo andare a spiegare a nessuno come e perché e che rapporto ho con mia madre: a quasi trent'anni, mi sto progettando una vita da sola, perché se fossi rimasta vicino a mia madre non avrei imparato a fare niente da sola. Avevo vicino una persona con cui avevo un legame, perché non avrei dovuto pensare di costruirci qualcosa? Da dove nascono i 25 anni di matrimonio? Sugli alberi? Qual è il sottotesto, scusa? Sei una cretina perché ci stai male? Non solo sto male per questo, ma ho altri problemi che si impilano sopra, e non ho i soldi per l'aiuto: che devo fare? Se ti fa stare piu a posto con la coscienza, okay. Sono stata qualche anno con una ragazza, ma il mio vissuto non vale quanto il tuo, che esci da un lungo matrimonio. Non mi pare sia una gara a chi piscia più lontano, mi sbaglio?


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purtroppo sono in un momento in cui non me lo posso concedere, quel tempo. Cioè lo posso avere ma solo molto frammentato. E così prendo atto che posso avere tutti i problemi di questo mondo, ma la vita va avanti. Mi piacerebbe solo riuscire a fermarmi, io, per un po'. Nel mio privato. Ma non è possibile, materialmente. Quindi boh.... Valuterò, una volta che sarò definitivamente incardinata nel mio nuovo equilibrio, se magari, quello spazio, che purtroppo tanto non sarà, varrà la pena dedicarlo ad una chiacchierata di psicoterapia. Vedremo. A dire il vero vorrei ricominciare a fare tante cose per me (iscrivermi in una palestra per dirne una. E curarmi. Perché mi sto trascurando). Poi penso che per un po' avrò una strada molto in salita, e quindi desisto anche solo dalle idee. Vedremo.


Riuscire a NON fermarmi è esattamente la cosa che servirebbe a me.


----------



## Fairman (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purtroppo sono in un momento in cui non me lo posso concedere, quel tempo. Cioè lo posso avere ma solo molto frammentato. E così prendo atto che posso avere tutti i problemi di questo mondo, ma la vita va avanti. Mi piacerebbe solo riuscire a fermarmi, io, per un po'. Nel mio privato. Ma non è possibile, materialmente. Quindi boh.... Valuterò, una volta che sarò definitivamente incardinata nel mio nuovo equilibrio, se magari, quello spazio, che purtroppo tanto non sarà, varrà la pena dedicarlo ad una chiacchierata di psicoterapia. Vedremo. A dire il vero vorrei ricominciare a fare tante cose per me (iscrivermi in una palestra per dirne una. E curarmi. Perché mi sto trascurando). Poi penso che per un po' avrò una strada molto in salita, e quindi desisto anche solo dalle idee. Vedremo.


Momenti  come quelli che stai vivendo  adesso, o anche peggiori,  bè penso li abbiamo passati tutti.

Certo per una donna con un figlio da accudire, è ben pesante non potersi fermare un attimo.

Risorgere come la fenice, dalle proprie ceneri è possibile, è tù hai accanto l'unica cosa che ti potrà aiutare e dare forza.

Io trovai nei miei figli la forza per non andare a fondo, tu la troverai nel tuo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purtroppo sono in un momento in cui non me lo posso concedere, quel tempo. Cioè lo posso avere ma solo molto frammentato. E così prendo atto che posso avere tutti i problemi di questo mondo, ma la vita va avanti. Mi piacerebbe solo riuscire a fermarmi, io, per un po'. Nel mio privato. Ma non è possibile, materialmente. Quindi boh.... Valuterò, una volta che sarò definitivamente incardinata nel mio nuovo equilibrio, se magari, quello spazio, che purtroppo tanto non sarà, varrà la pena dedicarlo ad una chiacchierata di psicoterapia. Vedremo. A dire il vero vorrei ricominciare a fare tante cose per me (iscrivermi in una palestra per dirne una. E curarmi. Perché mi sto trascurando). Poi penso che per un po' avrò una strada molto in salita, e quindi desisto anche solo dalle idee. Vedremo.


Primo consiglio non trascurati proprio perché la strada sarà in salita... e poi si spera arriverà una discesa


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Riuscire a NON fermarmi è esattamente la cosa che servirebbe a me.


Be', si. In parte avere pochi momenti vuoti aiuta. E' vero. Però i problemi che ho risolto meglio nella vita sono stati quelli che ho potuto digerire. Non quelli sui quali nel tempo si sono ammucchiati pensieri. Sono quelli dove sono riuscita a piangere tanto. E su questo confermo quanto già ti hanno detto in più. Aggiungo una cosa: per risolverli e' vero anche che bisogna guardarli nella giusta prospettiva. Se no si finisce per sottovalutarli, o ingigantirli. Con questo ti vorrei anche dire di non fraintendere quello che ti ha scritto [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. Nessuno vuole sminuire il tuo dolore. O dire che la tua storia non fosse importante. Però è un dato: sei giovane. Hai davanti la vita. Con questa ragazza hai avuto una storia che è finita male. Capisco che a nessuno piaccia fare esperienza attraverso il dolore, ma per tua fortuna la storia si è fermata prima che iniziaste a costruire. Altro che non fosse l'amore che c'era. Ti sembrerò cinica, ma quando ai sentimenti si affianca la costruzione materiale di un progetto.... Poi distruggere e' più dura .

Tutto qui


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Momenti  come quelli che stai vivendo  adesso, o anche peggiori,  bè penso li abbiamo passati tutti.
> 
> Certo per una donna con un figlio da accudire, è ben pesante non potersi fermare un attimo.
> 
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Primo consiglio non trascurati proprio perché la strada sarà in salita... e poi si spera arriverà una discesa



Mi sono trascurata troppo. Davvero ho esagerato nel lasciarmi andare. Vabbè. Spero di avere l'occasione di rimediare con me stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver sminuito la tua decisione di aver cambiato gli elettrodomestici dicendo di aver buttato delle cose. Che il tuo matrimonio sia durato 25 anni e ti abbia dato due figli non penso conferisca una qualche "autorità" rispetto ai sentimenti di qualcun altro: è probabile che io nom possa averne neppure, di figli, e non so che cosa mi riservi la vita, per quel che ne posso sapere. Non capisco la puntualizzazione a chi sia utile: è il mio primo amore, quindi la mia sofferenza vale meno della tua? Non mi sembra di aver smentito nulla di quello che mi è stato scritto, né di aver detto "non capite un cazzo e non sto ascoltando nulla di quello che mi dite": forse ognuno assorbe le cose a modo proprio. Purtroppo, tramite forum suppongo sia difficile aprirvi le porte di casa mia e farvi sondare a puntino le mie dinamiche familiari, ma a diciotto anni me ne sono andata via perché ero stanca di vivere in un posto privo di infrastrutture con una famiglia che mi strangola perché mi deve aiutare in ogni cosa, dato che in casa dei miei non c'è mezzo mobile a mia misura. Vediamo quanto attaccamento ai propri familiari e al proprio luogo di nascita riesci a sviluppare in un posto dove anche scendere dal letto ti mette in difficoltà. Io e mia madre abbiamo passato tredici anni di ospedale appiccicate fianco a fianco. Non ho detto "minchia, le darei fuoco", ho semplicemente lottato per emanciparmi tutta la vita. Quando vado a letto la sera non mi viene da pensare "mi manca mia madre", di certo non devo andare a spiegare a nessuno come e perché e che rapporto ho con mia madre: a quasi trent'anni, mi sto progettando una vita da sola, perché se fossi rimasta vicino a mia madre non avrei imparato a fare niente da sola. Avevo vicino una persona con cui avevo un legame, perché non avrei dovuto pensare di costruirci qualcosa? Da dove nascono i 25 anni di matrimonio? Sugli alberi? Qual è il sottotesto, scusa? Sei una cretina perché ci stai male? Non solo sto male per questo, ma ho altri problemi che si impilano sopra, e non ho i soldi per l'aiuto: che devo fare? Se ti fa stare piu a posto con la coscienza, okay. Sono stata qualche anno con una ragazza, ma il mio vissuto non vale quanto il tuo, che esci da un lungo matrimonio. Non mi pare sia una gara a chi piscia più lontano, mi sbaglio?


Semplicemente se si esce da una relazione di 25 anni puoi farcela anche tu.
Non so dove hai visto un attacco che non c'era e non c'è.
Comunque devo aver toccato un punto sensibile per aver provocato questo post aggressivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono trascurata troppo. Davvero ho esagerato nel lasciarmi andare. Vabbè. Spero di avere l'occasione di rimediare con me stessa.


Si può rimediare, certo, bisogna iniziare però


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si può rimediare, certo, bisogna iniziare però



Dovrei iniziare una dieta, dovrei vedere il parrucchiere più spesso di una volta ogni cinque mesi, dovrei curare le unghie. Dovrei comprare vestiti nuovi: essendo ingrassata non entro più in niente ma allo stesso tempo mi rifiuto di comprare una taglia in più perché voglio tornare quella di prima  Ah. Si. Ultimamente manco mi sto più depilando. Mi fermo perché in effetti non mi sto volendo per nulla bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dovrei iniziare una dieta, dovrei vedere il parrucchiere più spesso di una volta ogni cinque mesi, dovrei curare le unghie. Dovrei comprare vestiti nuovi: essendo ingrassata non entro più in niente ma allo stesso tempo mi rifiuto di comprare una taglia in più perché voglio tornare quella di prima  Ah. Si. Ultimamente manco mi sto più depilando. Mi fermo perché in effetti non mi sto volendo per nulla bene.


Si devi volerti più bene


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Aspetta che adesso è un po' lunga a risponderti, eh, e spro di riuscire a beccare bene tutti i punti. *Aspettati una risposta molto confusa che parte alla cazzo e non so dove vada.*
> Allora. *Io questa l'ho sempre considerata un po' casa nostra*, ma avrei dovuto capire fin da subito che è sempre stata solo casa mia. Nel periodo in cui la risentivo girovagare per la città mi faceva benem prendevo aria dalla tesi, mi interrogavo sul come si sarebbe evoluta tutta questa faccenda, e non sentivo che casa mia mi stesse schiacciando. *Adesso invece ho bisogno di starmene in mezzo ai libri e alle mie cose, nel mio nido.* Come mi diceva lei prima di conoscermi. *Sento di essere regredita: me ne vergogno.* Io a mia madre voglio bene, le sono grata, perché ha deciso di tenermi, ma non sento particolare attaccamento verso la mia famiglia, verso il posto in cui sono nata. Più sto lontana da lì, meglio mi sento. Appena varco la soglia di casa di mia madre, mi viene da vomitare. Per me loro (per quanto non li voglia morti, per quanto non mi abbiano fatto nulla di male, per quanto li aiuti e ioro aiutino me) sono sangue, sono persone che non mi sono scelta, non sono persone con cui cercare compagnia o condividere interessi: sono sangue. Non mi intrigano, sono diversi da me. Posso essere loro grata, ma voglio scegliermi le persone: le persone che scelgo, i miei amici, con cui voglio stare, sono la mia famiglia: lei, che così tanto mi faceva ridere e mi abbracciava e mi accarezzava e tutto, la consideravo la mia famiglia. Non l'avevo cercata, non l'avevo corteggiata, non avevo fatto niente per trovarmela, e per me questa cosa era preziosa. Non sono uno di quei disabili gravemente compromessi fisicamente: cammino, mi tengo in equilibrio, sono "normale" se mi vedi: per quanto mi riguarda, mi piaccio anche abbastanza, ma ho, ad eempio, una grave scoliosi, e non è che sono un razzo. Piacerle mi sbalordiva. Sentirmi dire che ero speciale e che mi amava per questo (e me lo diceva fino un mese prima, quando già con l'altro ci andava!), e io comunque questo essere speciale o me lo stavo immaginando, o veramente glielo leggevo in faccia, mi sbalordiva. Per me questo era incredibilmente prezioso. Molto più prezioso dell'amore di una madre, di un fratello, di una sorella, di un padre. Scambiarsi le opinioni, poterle dare la mano e dirle "ci sono qui io, ci siamo qui insieme" per me era incredibilmente prezioso, perché le stavo dando un pezzetto di tutto quello che potevo darle. E mi fa male non (solo) l'essere stata tradita e vederla ridurre il tutto, dall'alto del suo cambiamento, in termini molto prosaici, ma il fatto che quel sentimento fosse per lei estremamente volatile: appena ha cominciato "ad attaccare bottone con tutti", valeva più intrattenere anche i rapporti più fessi coi colleghi di università che vedere questa povera stronza che ti chiedeva di cederci più di un weekend a settimana. Mi fa male pensare che un sentimento del genere possa semplicemente passarti, e che oltretutto, se glielo chiedevi, nemmeno riconosceva che almeno un bruscolino della sua crescita era germogliato dal palmo della mia mano che la teneva stretta. E proprio perché sapevo che aveva sempre avuto mebo amici di me, se qualcosa non mi stava bene la ingoiavo per darle le sue possibilità. Quando questo l'anno scorso ha cominciato a portarsela in giro, io ero gelosa, ma non ho detto nulla, ho inghiottito, e lei ne ha approfittato. Non lo so se fosse un legame di dipendenza, non credo di avere gli strumenti per poterlo dire adesso, o forse sì, e ho paura di ammetterlo, ma so che per me gli affetti sono profondi, ed è questo che mi spezza: adesso che so che non la potrò rivedere (me lo concedete un beneficio del dubbio. non si sa mai?), uscire fuori mi fa solo tirar fuori un sacco di lacrime, non so perché. _Uscire fuori mi fa sentire tagliata fuori da tutto il mondo._ Mi spezza sapere che per lei erano importanti altre cose: per me le persone che ti vogliono bene sono poche, pochissime al mondo, e vanno coltivate. Io per lei non ero una di quelle. Oltre questo desiderio di coltivare le persone e le cose, non so veramente più dentro di me cosa ci sia: *è una vita che devo giustificare l'essere disabile con l'essere intelligente, che devo lottare con le unghie per dimostrare non so che cosa, e per la prima volta mi sentivo accolta, quando invece per lei ero sacrificabile.*
> Gran parte della mia vita non è mai stata felice: sono sempre stata molto grande fin da piccola, ogni giorno è una lotta, forse è per questo che, qualunque cosa le persone mi diano, quando scelgo di averle vicino, me la prendo senza fiatare: mi sono sempre ripetuta che i problemi sono altri, e adesso non c'è nulla che io voglia fare nulla che mi piaccia davvero, nulla che mi faccia pensare "ecco, questa sono io". A prescindere da lei, lo sento veramente solo se gli altri lo riconoscono.
> Per banale che sia, penso di aver bisogno dell'amore degli altri, della stima - è il mio unico punto debole: aver bisogno e non riuscire mai a chiedere nulla. E sento che ora come ora, tutto quello che ho costruito, tutta l'intelligenza, tutta la cultura, non mi servano a molto: se tutto mi va bene (e questo è lo scenario migliore) riuscirò a trovare un impiego che mi darà due soldi per otto ore, con la laurea utilissima che ho, per tornare in una casa vuota. Non è l'esser stata tradita, a farmi sentire così: è l'essere stata trattata come una pezza. _Non ho mai preteso che tu avessi cura di me nello stesso modo_ (o forse sì, ed è questo che l'ha fatta scappare?), ma almeno volevo essere trattata come una persona. E tutto quell'essere speciale per lei, che mi aceva accolta in casa sua, non era che una zavorra. Forse, fra tutte e due, quella normale è lei, che voleva tenersi distante da me, e non sono io. E mi sale un quantitativo infinito di rabbia perché l'ultima volta che ci siamo sentite mi ha detto "non voglio perderti, ma se devo uscire dalla tua vita lo accetto", e invece di quelle risposte pacate che le ho dato, e di quelle domande tenui che le ho fatto, per paura che mi depennase completamente e di riservarmi un giorno la possibilità che possa rendersi conto, avrei voluto dirle "sei tu che mi stai cacciando, sei tu ad aver fatto determinate scelte, e invece parli come se la cosa non ti riguardasse. Se proprio non vuoi perdermi, perché non tratarmi con un minimo di decenza? Cos'è che non vuoi perdere, se mi hai lasciata? Vuoi che ti tratti come prima, ma senza essere la tua ragazza, o stai parlando per dare aria alla bocca?" Le ho detto che volevo incontrarla per darle la tesi, perché era, sotto sotto, una lettera d'amore per lei, in cui c'erano dei passaggi che solo lei poteva capire, e la sua risposta, dopo un quarto d'ora di "non vogliouscire con te se l'idea è tornare insieme" è stata "allora non vuoi darmela?". E io al posto di dirle "No", per evitare proprio un'esplosione irreparabile, le ho detto "no, se mi dici non voglio perdermi questo tuo sentimento non è né una cosa, né un'altra", ma avrei voluto dirle "è un quarto d'ora che mi stai cacciando, perché adesso mi dici quasi quasi che la mia tesi la vuoi?" Mi morde l'essere esplosa a febbraio, quando siamo andate al cinema, perché se al posto di esplodere e di vomitarle tutto addosso l'avessi abbracciata come avrei voluto fare, se avessi messo da parte il rancore, forse sarebbe andata diversamente. Posso saperlo? No. Però vorrei saper dire le cose, ecco. Forse hai ragione nel dire che soffro perché la mia cura non è stata riconosciuta, che nelle sue fragilità curavo anche le mie, però ammetto che, nel'aver risposto al suo "ti meriti ogni bene", non sono stata sincera. Spero che lo provi sulla sua pelle, tutto questo dolore. Vorrei tanto volerle male, ma le voglio l'amore che le volevo prima. Però vorrei che qualcosa che le faccia capire che gli altri non sono uno straccetto da dismettere le capiti, che magari qualcosa gli sussurri all'orecchio che "cazzo, una persona che mi amava, che mi voleva far partecipe della sua gioia di vivere io ce l'avevo, e me la sono bruciata", perché forse l'esito è stato sballato, ma questo volevo: qualcuno che partecipasse della gioia che mi devo creare da quando soo nata, ogni mattina, alzandomi dal letto. Volevo contagiarla e volevo che lei potesse goderne con me. E adesso non so come riprendermela. Ho sempre pensato "ho visto morire mio padre, mio zio, più di un amico: perché sprecare le occasioni belle che possiamo avere con gli altri?", ma io per lei non ero quell'occasione. Se lo sono, con tutto che io avrei voglia di fare la figura di riscriverle, si faccia la cazzo di vita mondana che le piace tanto, e spero che la asciughi, che non trovi nessuno con cui parlare alla pari come faceva con me, e che si mangi pure i gomiti.
> ...



Leggi...rileggiti @_nina_

Guarda quanta roba. 

Solo alcune cose. 

La confusione serve. Serve fare un gran disordine per poter poi mettere ordine. Non temere la confusione. Esponila. Sarai prolissa? lunga? contraddittoria? E quindi? Gli altri si aspettano, o tu pensi si aspettino, altro da te? Beh...le loro aspettative sono appunto loro. TU SEI TU. 

E non gli altri sono un cazzo. Ma se TU non sei tu, gli altri non li puoi incontrare. Non puoi decidere se rispondere alle loro aspettative o dire "no. io mi fermo qui". 

Capisco molto bene la questione della famiglia. Io sono la figlia che ha scarnificato sua madre con la sua stessa nascita. Sono l'ostacolo vivente alla sua felicità e alla sua realizzazione personale e come donna. Mio padre voleva un maschio e mi ha cresciuta come un maschio, a cui affidava la famiglia in sua assenza. 

Ci ho impiegato anni. Adesso riconosco le loro eredità in me. Io sono io. E sono anche loro. Non sono solo sangue. Sono lacrime e dolore. Ma anche commozione e tenerezza. Sono complesse le famiglie complesse...ed è complesso affrancarsi da una famiglia complessa. Ma si fa...un passo dopo l'altro. 

Avere famiglia...significa innanzitutto essere famiglia con se stessi. Essersi pacificati con le proprie origini. 
Lasciar andare in buona sostanza. Quel che è stato è stato. Il passato non può essere cambiato. 

Ma il presente, e di conseguenza il futuro sì. E lo fai tu. Con te stessa. 

E' una trappola cercare famiglia senza aver preso posizione con la propria. 
E, purtroppo o per fortuna, quelli che ci hanno generati sono quelli che sono. Nel bene e nel male. 

Quando andavo dallo psyco, ogni tanto mi incazzavo come una biscia e avrei tanto voluto andare da mia madre, e mio padre, e urlargli in faccia "brutti stronzi di merda. Adesso pagate voi. Perchè sto pagando anche per voi. Stronzi." 
E cose peggiori...mi piacciono le parolacce per sfogare la rabbia 
E poi stavo malissimo...perchè mi sembrava di tradirli, anche solo parlare di loro in termini non riconoscenti mi sembrava un tradimento infame. Ma parlavo. E dicevo. Anche se mi faceva male da tutte le parti. 
Perchè non ci sono molte altre vie. Serve potersi guardare allo specchio, riconoscere i tratti da cui si proviene, riconoscere attraverso quei tratti le proprie radici e sapere ben saldo dentro se stessi che quella somiglianza significa anche differenza. Non è una catena e non è una maledizione, non è un vincolo e non è un obbligo o una colpa. NIENTE DA DIMOSTRARE.

Sei ANCHE loro, e essere diversa non significa essere sola sul pianeta, dover dimostrare costantemente il valore della tua esistenza. E essere simile non significa rifare le stesse cose da cui nella diversità non ci si riconosce. 
Tu sei tu. E sei la tua famiglia. ANche nelle generazioni che sono venute prima di te. 

Con una cara amica si parlava di catene generazionali...che possono essere spezzate. E non è una colpa farlo. E non neanche una guerra. E' prendersi fra le braccia e volersi per ciò che si è. Nel diritto naturale di esistere. 

E sei tu, e soltanto tu, a doverti concedere il diritto alla tua esistenza. 
Nessuno può farlo per te. Neanche se ti amasse per tutta una vita...non potrebbe. 

Quanto al CHIEDERE..lavoraci. 
Non saper chiedere per se stessi è un problema. Grosso. Non è un onore. Non è una virtù. 
Ingoiare, non dire quello che desideri per rispondere ad una immagine di te, è un problema. 
E' una gabbia in cui tu ti chiudi. Di cui solo tu hai la chiave. E nessuno ti può tirar fuori da lì. 

Come non pretendere la cura è un problema. E per pretendere non intendo che se non mi dai la cura che ti chiedo (e sempre lì torniamo, che nessuno è telepatico e se non esprimi chiaramente ciò di cui hai bisogno non lo può manco sapere) ti prendo a randellate. 
SE non mi dai la cura che chiedo sono io non voler te. 
Perchè io so di cosa ho bisogno e non voglio morir di fame e sete. 

Non fare la dura @_nina_. 
Vai e trova qualcuno che ti possa aiutare a mettere ordine in tutto il casino che ti gira dentro. 

Non è lei la questione. Te lo ripeto. 

Lei adesso come adesso è un parafulmine. 
Nel dolore per lei stai concentrando tutto il tuo dolore. Che è ben più antico della sua comparsa nella tua vita. 
Tu lei l'hai già capita. Hai già visto. Smettila di usarla per non guardare te stessa. 
E se da sola non ce la fai, chiedi uno sguardo esterno. Serve averne. 

Mi fermo qui...ti ho già scritto un botto di cose...ma rileggiti. 
E piangi senza ritegno. Hai dei motivi validi per piangere. E non sei meno forte se piangi...anzi.

EDIT: aggiungo una cosa. Sono pronta a firmartelo col sangue che se tu a febbraio fossi rimasta calma e quieta sarebbe andata solo come è andata. Non sono i tuoi comportamenti a "controllare" i desideri e le emozioni dell'altro. 
Essere voluti non è una questione di meriti o colpe. 
E' una questione di incastri. E voi non vi incastravate più da tanto, lo sai meglio di me. Non aggrapparti al passato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dovrei iniziare una dieta, dovrei vedere il parrucchiere più spesso di una volta ogni cinque mesi, dovrei curare le unghie. Dovrei comprare vestiti nuovi: essendo ingrassata non entro più in niente ma allo stesso tempo mi rifiuto di comprare una taglia in più perché voglio tornare quella di prima  Ah. Si. Ultimamente manco mi sto più depilando. Mi fermo perché in effetti non mi sto volendo per nulla bene.


 capisco quello che dici era capitato anche a me.Sai un giorno mi sono guardata allo specchio e mi sono detta "quella non sono io" E ho iniziato a fare una piccola dieta niente di che, un programma di 8 settimane e ci sono riuscita. Poi pian piano è arrivato il resto. Ce la puoi fare devi solo crederci, che vuoi tornare quella di un tempo.


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dovrei iniziare una dieta, dovrei vedere il parrucchiere più spesso di una volta ogni cinque mesi, dovrei curare le unghie. Dovrei comprare vestiti nuovi: essendo ingrassata non entro più in niente ma allo stesso tempo mi rifiuto di comprare una taglia in più perché voglio tornare quella di prima  Ah. Si. Ultimamente manco mi sto più depilando. Mi fermo perché in effetti non mi sto volendo per nulla bene.


Per la depilazione ti capisco.
Ogni volta la ceretta inguinale,per me,una tragedia!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per la depilazione ti capisco.
> Ogni volta la ceretta inguinale,per me,una tragedia!!!


 fava !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per la depilazione ti capisco.
> Ogni volta la ceretta inguinale,per me,una tragedia!!!


confermo, insopportabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> fava !!!


trilo mi ricorda  [MENTION=3568]paolo[/MENTION]78  :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> capisco quello che dici era capitato anche a me.Sai un giorno mi sono guardata allo specchio e mi sono detta "quella non sono io" E ho iniziato a fare una piccola dieta niente di che, un programma di 8 settimane e ci sono riuscita. Poi pian piano è arrivato il resto. Ce la puoi fare devi solo crederci, che vuoi tornare quella di un tempo.



E' come se in questo momento io fossi trasparente non tanto agli altri ma proprio a me stessa 

Passerà


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> trilo mi ricorda   [MENTION=3568]paolo[/MENTION]78  :rotfl:


 a me no  ma se ne esce co ste perle :carneval:
Ma poi [MENTION=3568]paolo[/MENTION]78? se ci leggi habla


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per la depilazione ti capisco.
> Ogni volta la ceretta inguinale,per me,una tragedia!!!




Come sei messo con la pinzetta per le sopracciglia? :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Come sei messo con la pinzetta per le sopracciglia? :carneval:


Le sopracciglia?rasate ad ala di fagiano


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' come se in questo momento io fossi trasparente non tanto agli altri ma proprio a me stessa
> 
> Passerà


Mettiti davanti allo specchio e guardati. Vestita. Nuda. Più che altro nuda. E guardati. Riprenditi il tuo corpo [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION], ricostruisci l'immagine di te...nella storia che hai avuto l'hai lasciata disintegrare. Riprendila. 
E non dirmi che non ti piaci. Fa niente. Guardati lo stesso. I difetti si migliorano. 

Ma prima serve vedersi...


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per la depilazione ti capisco.
> Ogni volta la ceretta inguinale,per me,una tragedia!!!


...vorrei vederti con la ceretta alle palle...

altro che inguine!


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...vorrei vederti con la ceretta alle palle...
> 
> altro che inguine!


sadica


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...vorrei vederti con la ceretta alle palle...
> 
> altro che inguine!


Le mie sono glabre...o calve?Boh


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Le mie sono glabre...o calve?Boh


dipende dall'età!


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sadica


solo SSC però...


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> dipende dall'età!


Allora sul glabro-brizzolato


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Allora sul glabro-brizzolato


un cazzo sale e pepe, in buona sostanza

:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> solo SSC però...


sono in piedi dalle 4.30, la Roma ha perso il derby e ho fame, nun me sta a fa gli acrostici, che nun te seguo


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mettiti davanti allo specchio e guardati. Vestita. Nuda. Più che altro nuda. E guardati. Riprenditi il tuo corpo [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION], ricostruisci l'immagine di te...nella storia che hai avuto l'hai lasciata disintegrare. Riprendila.
> E non dirmi che non ti piaci. Fa niente. Guardati lo stesso. I difetti si migliorano.
> 
> Ma prima serve vedersi...


Ultimamente lo specchio mi riflette una immagine che non gradisco. Comunque so di cosa parli. Si tratta di amarsi. Piano piano, reimparerò.


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ultimamente lo specchio mi riflette una immagine che non gradisco. Comunque so di cosa parli. Si tratta di amarsi. Piano piano, reimparerò.


No...non parlo esattamente di amarsi...

...non si può amare chi non si ri-conosce. E non si può ri-conoscere se non comprendendo ciò che non è gradito...cercati nello specchio..e non pensare al perchè. 
Fallo e basta...piano piano...ma inesorabilmente


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Come sei messo con la pinzetta per le sopracciglia? :carneval:


:rofl: se scrive che ha le sopracciglia a forma di ali di gabbiano, lo picchio


----------



## ipazia (30 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono in piedi dalle 4.30, la Roma ha perso il derby e ho fame, nun me sta a fa gli acrostici, che nun te seguo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quando ti sei ripreso, googla! 

e vai a dormire!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia?rasate ad ala di fagiano


L'ala di fagiano mi manca :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> quando ti sei ripreso, googla!
> 
> e vai a dormire!


:rotfl:


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggi...rileggiti @_nina_
> 
> Guarda quanta roba.
> 
> ...


Mi limito a dirti grazie.


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> quando ti sei ripreso, googla!
> 
> e vai a dormire!


pigra


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semplicemente se si esce da una relazione di 25 anni puoi farcela anche tu.
> Non so dove hai visto un attacco che non c'era e non c'è.
> Comunque devo aver toccato un punto sensibile per aver provocato questo post aggressivo.


Probabilmente ci ho visto un tono di sprezzo che non era sottinteso: mi ha sinceramente urtata il reputarti addirittura "sbalordita" (se cito male è perché non riesco a vedere il post) da determinate affermazioni. Hai una visione molto netta del mondo, che condivido, da quel che leggo, in gran parte degli aspetti, ma non tutti sono uguali: se con la tua famiglia sei riuscita ad avere un rapporto perfettamente stretto e simmetrico e pieno di reciproco attaccamento e affetto, puoi essere solo fortunata, forse conta anche che sei di un'altra generazione, ma non tutti sono uguali o hanno la stessa visione delle cose, o degli affetti.


----------



## trilobita (30 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'ala di fagiano mi manca :rotfl:


È l'ultima tendenza della moda.
Non sei aggiornata....io sono molto avanti...pure troppo


----------



## nina (30 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Be', si. In parte avere pochi momenti vuoti aiuta. E' vero. Però i problemi che ho risolto meglio nella vita sono stati quelli che ho potuto digerire. Non quelli sui quali nel tempo si sono ammucchiati pensieri. Sono quelli dove sono riuscita a piangere tanto. E su questo confermo quanto già ti hanno detto in più. Aggiungo una cosa: per risolverli e' vero anche che bisogna guardarli nella giusta prospettiva. Se no si finisce per sottovalutarli, o ingigantirli. Con questo ti vorrei anche dire di non fraintendere quello che ti ha scritto [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. Nessuno vuole sminuire il tuo dolore. O dire che la tua storia non fosse importante. Però è un dato: sei giovane. Hai davanti la vita. Con questa ragazza hai avuto una storia che è finita male. Capisco che a nessuno piaccia fare esperienza attraverso il dolore, ma per tua fortuna la storia si è fermata prima che iniziaste a costruire. Altro che non fosse l'amore che c'era. Ti sembrerò cinica, ma quando ai sentimenti si affianca la costruzione materiale di un progetto.... Poi distruggere e' più dura .
> 
> Tutto qui


Ammetto di aver interpretato male e nella tua conclusione non ci vedo niente di cinico, anzi, mi parli di cose che ho già visto. Oltretutto, se io sto così, chi la vita se l'era costruita se la vede franare peggio. So che probabilmente sto ingigantendo, ne sono consapevole, ma lei significava tanto per me, ed è la goccia che sta facendo traboccare tutto il mio vaso, che è sempre stato molto più pieno per la mia età, mi dicono. Per il resto, capisco moltissimo il discorso del lasciarsi andare... e sappi che ti sono vicina.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> È l'ultima tendenza della moda.
> Non sei aggiornata....io sono molto avanti...pure troppo


ANFATTI!!!"Ti vedo davanti a me lontanissimo 
Troppo avanti :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Probabilmente ci ho visto un tono di sprezzo che non era sottinteso: mi ha sinceramente urtata il reputarti addirittura "sbalordita" (se cito male è perché non riesco a vedere il post) da determinate affermazioni. Hai una visione molto netta del mondo, che condivido, da quel che leggo, in gran parte degli aspetti, ma non tutti sono uguali: se con la tua famiglia sei riuscita ad avere un rapporto perfettamente stretto e simmetrico e pieno di reciproco attaccamento e affetto, puoi essere solo fortunata, forse conta anche che sei di un'altra generazione, ma non tutti sono uguali o hanno la stessa visione delle cose, o degli affetti.


Ipazia che non è cresciuta  nella famiglia del Mulino Bianco ti ha detto la stessa cosa, ovvero che se hai una percezione di quel tipo rispetto a tua madre devi farci pace con un aiuto.


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipazia che non è cresciuta  nella famiglia del Mulino Bianco ti ha detto la stessa cosa, ovvero che se hai una percezione di quel tipo rispetto a tua madre devi farci pace con un aiuto.


Il problema è il vil denaro, fondamentalmehte. Mi sono sentita punta dal fatto che il tuo sembrasse un giudizio calato da una cattedra, tutto qui.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Il problema è il vil denaro, fondamentalmehte. Mi sono sentita punta dal fatto che il tuo sembrasse un giudizio calato da una cattedra, tutto qui.


Tendo a essere sintetica. Può sembrare duro.
Considerare seriamente la possibilità fa cambiare atteggiamento perché significa riconoscere che non va bene così e non fissarsi nel loop.


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tendo a essere sintetica. Può sembrare duro.
> Considerare seriamente la possibilità fa cambiare atteggiamento perché significa riconoscere che non va bene così e non fissarsi nel loop.


Ripeto che il problema è strettamente economico: non solo ho considerato la possibilità, ma ho visto uno psicologo fra novembre e dicembre: miglioramenti ce ne sono stati un po', ma non potevo permettermi più di quattro o cinque sedute dai miei. Qui i prezzi raddoppiano e gli ambienti sono tutti fondamentalmente ecclesiastici. Pur volendo, devo cavarmela da sola per forza fino a che non ho i mezzi. E fino a che non ho uno straccio di dtipendio la vefo dura.


----------



## twinpeaks (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ripeto che il problema è strettamente economico: non solo ho considerato la possibilità, ma ho visto uno psicologo fra novembre e dicembre: miglioramenti ce ne sono stati un po', ma non potevo permettermi più di quattro o cinque sedute dai miei. Qui i prezzi raddoppiano e gli ambienti sono tutti fondamentalmente ecclesiastici. Pur volendo, devo cavarmela da sola per forza fino a che non ho i mezzi. E fino a che non ho uno straccio di dtipendio la vefo dura.


Di uno psicologo non hai bisogno. Non ti farebbe male, ma bisogno non ne hai perchè hai capito le cose essenziali, e hai anche la forza e l'umiltà di dirtele. "Piacerle mi sbalordiva" è una descrizione esattissima, e molto difficile da pensare, di solito per arrivarci un paziente ci mette veramente tanto. Fatichi ad accettare, forse, che per lei, invece, piacere agli altri non è per niente sbalorditivo. Così, molto semplicemente, lei non sa quel che ti ha tolto, non sa quel che le hai dato, e soprattutto non sa quel che avresti voluto e potuto darle, quella cosa veramente sbalorditiva che chiamiamo "amore". Ciao.


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Di uno psicologo non hai bisogno. Non ti farebbe male, ma bisogno non ne hai perchè hai capito le cose essenziali, e hai anche la forza e l'umiltà di dirtele. "Piacerle mi sbalordiva" è una descrizione esattissima, e molto difficile da pensare, di solito per arrivarci un paziente ci mette veramente tanto. Fatichi ad accettare, forse, che per lei, invece, piacere agli altri non è per niente sbalorditivo. Così, molto semplicemente, lei non sa quel che ti ha tolto, non sa quel che le hai dato, e soprattutto non sa quel che avresti voluto e potuto darle, quella cosa veramente sbalorditiva che chiamiamo "amore". Ciao.


Penso che la sua nozione di piacere si sia semplicemente assottigliata con il tempo: penso che all'inizio sbalordisse anche lei, ma prima aveva solo me, adesso che ha tanta gente è migliore la quantità e non la qualità. È esattamente come dici: da un lato non si rende conto, o forse se ne rende conto ma è una cosa che non le interessa. Il punto è che io di cose affossate ne ho tante, mi mancano quegli 80-100 euro a seduta per piangere e mettere in ordine in uno studio come faccio a casa da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Di uno psicologo non hai bisogno. Non ti farebbe male, ma bisogno non ne hai perchè hai capito le cose essenziali, e hai anche la forza e l'umiltà di dirtele. "Piacerle mi sbalordiva" è una descrizione esattissima, e molto difficile da pensare, di solito per arrivarci un paziente ci mette veramente tanto. Fatichi ad accettare, forse, che per lei, invece, piacere agli altri non è per niente sbalorditivo. Così, molto semplicemente, lei non sa quel che ti ha tolto, non sa quel che le hai dato, e soprattutto non sa quel che avresti voluto e potuto darle, quella cosa veramente sbalorditiva che chiamiamo "amore". Ciao.


Non ho capito. Perché dovrebbe essere sbalorditivo piacere?
Invece concordo sul fatto che sia sbalorditivo essere amati.


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Perché dovrebbe essere sbalorditivo piacere?
> Invece concordo sul fatto che sia sbalorditivo essere amati.


Beh, in fondo le due cose sono simili. Io sono sempre intelligente e simpatica per tutto il cosmo, ma nessuno era mai arrivato a volermi toccare. Può sembrare stupido, ma per me non lo era. A lei piacevo, fino a che le cose non sono andate male (o almeno credo), quello con cui sono andata si voleva svuotare le palle, fossi stata la strega di Biancaneve dubito se ne sarebbe accorto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Beh, in fondo le due cose sono simili. Io sono sempre intelligente e simpatica per tutto il cosmo, ma nessuno era mai arrivato a volermi toccare. Può sembrare stupido, ma per me non lo era. A lei piacevo, fino a che le cose non sono andate male (o almeno credo), quello con cui sono andata si voleva svuotare le palle, fossi stata la strega di Biancaneve dubito se ne sarebbe accorto.


Ma figurati!
Si sta insieme sempre in due. Con altre persone  ti sarai posta tu in modo da non fare avvicinare.


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati!
> Si sta insieme sempre in due. Con altre persone  ti sarai posta tu in modo da non fare avvicinare.


E a chi mi dovevo avvicinare, se nessuno mi cagava, scusami?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E a chi mi dovevo avvicinare, se nessuno mi cagava, scusami?


Hai detto che hai amici, frequentavi tante persone e ti trovano simpatica.
Del resto le occasioni di uscite e conoscenze nel periodo universitario sono molte.
Vero è che i ragazzi (penso anche le ragazze) tendono a evitare approcci spontanei.
Sono stata alla laurea di due ragazze all'università di Pavia. Preciso di Pavia perché è un piccolo centro, ha in proporzione una popolazione universitaria enorme e una struttura logistica che favorisce la vicinanza.
Queste due ragazze splendide erano circondate da uno stuolo di amiche molto belle, carine, normali di ogni tipo per ogni gusto da alte e magre rosse e ricce a piccole e morbide bionde a brune delicate, insomma tutte le tipologie. Ebbene sono state totalmente ignorate. Neanche sguardi hanno rivelato timidamente il desiderio di avvicinarsi, anche con la scusa banale di brindare insieme. Solo un papà ha approcciato per proporre una reciproca foto di gruppo. Ma a nessuno è passato per la testa di scambiarsi il numero di telefono neanche con la scusa delle foto di laurea. 
Quindi capisco che sia entrato nel costume approcciarsi solo in luoghi deputati o attraverso amici.
Questo non deve farti pensare di non essere gradit


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai detto che hai amici, frequentavi tante persone e ti trovano simpatica.
> Del resto le occasioni di uscite e conoscenze nel periodo universitario sono molte.
> Vero è che i ragazzi (penso anche le ragazze) tendono a evitare approcci spontanei.
> Sono stata alla laurea di due ragazze all'università di Pavia. Preciso di Pavia perché è un piccolo centro, ha in proporzione una popolazione universitaria enorme e una struttura logistica che favorisce la vicinanza.
> ...


Sì, ma avere amici che ti trovano simpatica non vuol dire che tu possa piacergli. A parte i segnali che uno può lanciare, guarda che al massimo uno vede il disabile intelligente seduto sulla carrozzina, ma alla gente non passa minimamente nel cervello che tu possa essere una persona dotata di istinti sessuali. Che da fuori ti potrà sembrare un'esagerazione, ma ti assicuro che non lo è. Mi è piaciuto un ragazzino, parecchi anni fa, e lui più che apprezzare me quasi quasi si meravigliava che avessi un cervello e che riuscissi a muovere le gambe. Io sono d'accordo con te, nel senso che è vero, spesso è una questione di porsi... nel mio caso, però, puoi ridere e scherzare come vuoi, essere colta e simpatica quanto ti pare, ma non è la prima cosa che la gente vede, e devi star lì a dimostrare che ehi, sì, non sono un povero storpio, ragiono e sto flirtando con te! Non è vittimismo, è oggettivamente più difficile perché la gente è stupida. Quanta gente alle lauree dei miei amici mi è venuta a dire "che bel vestitino" come ai bambini di due anni? Si parte sempre dall'assunto che sei cerebroleso. Se non si parte da quello, si parte dall'assunto che non vuoi scopare, perché per l'amor di Dio. Lei invece era stata diversa, ma il succo è che anche io per lei ero simpatica e intelligente prima di tutto, a questo punto. È anche per questo che non mi interessano le scopamicizie: se devo fare tutta questa fatica per un quarto d'ora di scopata, uso la mano, e la fatica la faccio per costruirmi qualcos'altro, o almeno di tentare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sì, ma avere amici che ti trovano simpatica non vuol dire che tu possa piacergli. A parte i segnali che uno può lanciare, guarda che al massimo uno vede il disabile intelligente seduto sulla carrozzina, ma alla gente non passa minimamente nel cervello che tu possa essere una persona dotata di istinti sessuali. Che da fuori ti potrà sembrare un'esagerazione, ma ti assicuro che non lo è. Mi è piaciuto un ragazzino, parecchi anni fa, e lui più che apprezzare me quasi quasi si meravigliava che avessi un cervello e che riuscissi a muovere le gambe. Io sono d'accordo con te, nel senso che è vero, spesso è una questione di porsi... nel mio caso, però, puoi ridere e scherzare come vuoi, essere colta e simpatica quanto ti pare, ma non è la prima cosa che la gente vede, e devi star lì a dimostrare che ehi, sì, non sono un povero storpio, ragiono e sto flirtando con te! Non è vittimismo, è oggettivamente più difficile perché la gente è stupida. Quanta gente alle lauree dei miei amici mi è venuta a dire "che bel vestitino" come ai bambini di due anni? Si parte sempre dall'assunto che sei cerebroleso. Se non si parte da quello, si parte dall'assunto che non vuoi scopare, perché per l'amor di Dio. Lei invece era stata diversa, ma il succo è che anche io per lei ero simpatica e intelligente prima di tutto, a questo punto. È anche per questo che non mi interessano le scopamicizie: se devo fare tutta questa fatica per un quarto d'ora di scopata, uso la mano, e la fatica la faccio per costruirmi qualcos'altro, o almeno di tentare.


Ti ho fatto un esempio per farti notare che non è che chi non è in carrozzina non abbia difficoltà a trovare una persona con la quale abbia un senso stare insieme.
Sono certa che tu abbia più difficoltà, non sono scema, ma forse non tutte dipendenti da quello.
Certamente anche tu fai la tua selezione e non credere che la tua non possa essere meno frustrante di quella nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho fatto un esempio per farti notare che non è che chi non è in carrozzina non abbia difficoltà a trovare una persona con la quale abbia un senso stare insieme.
> Sono certa che tu abbia più difficoltà, non sono scema, ma forse non tutte dipendenti da quello.
> Certamente anche tu fai la tua selezione e non credere che la tua non possa essere meno frustrante di quella nei tuoi confronti.


Ma infatti non lo nego: vedo di non essere l'unica ad avere difficoltà, eh. È come se però ci fosse un passaggio in più, la prima scrematura riguarda chi ti tratta da cogliona con problemi cerebrali, ed è purtroppo la maggioranza


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma infatti non lo nego: vedo di non essere l'unica ad avere difficoltà, eh. È come se però ci fosse un passaggio in più, la prima scrematura riguarda chi ti tratta da cogliona con problemi cerebrali, ed è purtroppo la maggioranza


Ma tanto li scarteresti tu perché sono coglioni :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma infatti non lo nego: vedo di non essere l'unica ad avere difficoltà, eh. È come se però ci fosse un passaggio in più, la prima scrematura riguarda chi ti tratta da cogliona con problemi cerebrali, ed è purtroppo la maggioranza


Più che altro fai i conti col buonismo del poverin*...che è una brutta serpe strisciante e ha molteplici risvolti, anche sulla considerazione della sessualità, e questo non riguarda soltanto le disabilità...anche se nella disabilità i preconcetti sono veramente idioti a volte. 

Ma è anche un bene, perdi meno tempo con i coglioni e le coglione. 

Quel che devi aver bene saldo, è che non sei tu a essere cogliona. Ma loro. Anche se sono la maggioranza. 
La maggioranza non ha spesso ragione. 
Semplicemente è più rumorosa nell'affermare le sue ragioni. 

Ma sono due cose molto diverse...


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tanto li scarteresti tu perché sono coglioni :carneval:


Vero u__u


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro fai i conti col buonismo del poverin*...che è una brutta serpe strisciante e ha molteplici risvolti, anche sulla considerazione della sessualità, e questo non riguarda soltanto le disabilità...anche se nella disabilità i preconcetti sono veramente idioti a volte.
> 
> Ma è anche un bene, perdi meno tempo con i coglioni e le coglione.
> 
> ...


No appunto: non mi sento in difetto per selezionare la gente, dato il pattern che vedo...


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> No appunto: non mi sento in difetto per selezionare la gente, dato il pattern che vedo...


Fai bene a selezionare. E' importante. 

Poi ecco...c'è una cosa, che riguarda la fiducia in se stessi...

Serve una grande fiducia in se stessi, per selezionare senza darsi nelle gambe da soli. 
E per fidarsi a sufficienza di chi si è, da lasciarsi davvero "toccare"...chiedere, di essere toccati. 

Che riguarda l'esposizione dei propri bisogni, senza vergogna...o almeno senza vergognarsi di aver vergogna. 

Poi, ripeto, la maggioranza fa tanto rumore. 
Ma non è attendibile. Per come la vedo io.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ma alla gente non passa minimamente nel cervello che tu possa essere una persona dotata di istinti sessuali. Che da fuori ti potrà sembrare un'esagerazione, ma ti assicuro che non lo è. Mi è piaciuto un ragazzino, parecchi anni fa, e lui più che apprezzare me quasi quasi si meravigliava che avessi un cervello e che riuscissi a muovere le gambe. Io sono d'accordo con te, nel senso che è vero, spesso è una questione di porsi... nel mio caso, però, puoi ridere e scherzare come vuoi, essere colta e simpatica quanto ti pare, ma non è la prima cosa che la gente vede, e devi star lì a dimostrare che ehi, sì, non sono un povero storpio, ragiono e sto flirtando con te!


È il viziaccio che purtroppo alberga in molti di "costruire" i bisogni altrui sulla base della presunta supposizione personale.

Sguardo annacquato, per dirla in 2 parole

Te lo scrive uno che quel "viziaccio" ce lo ha avuto x un bel po' di anni

Avendolo avuto, posso dire che "venire choccato" dall'altra parte riportandomi ai bisogni suoi reali, e distogliendomi dai bisogni che gli avevo ritagliato io, mi ha fatto molto bene

Un bel bagno di umiltà (per me) e credo una bella soddisfazione probabilmente x te a umiliare e dar una bella sveglia a un imbecille, quale ad esempio sono stato io in passato, ricordandogli che anche con una carrozzina si può aver voglia di tante cose, e a pieno diritto


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È il viziaccio che purtroppo alberga in molti di "costruire" i bisogni altrui sulla base della presunta supposizione personale.
> 
> Sguardo annacquato, per dirla in 2 parole
> 
> ...


E allora ti faccio una tirata d'orecchie gentile


----------



## trilobita (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E allora ti faccio una tirata d'orecchie gentile


Ma quale gentile.....tira,tira...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E allora ti faccio una tirata d'orecchie gentile





trilobita ha detto:


> Ma quale gentile.....tira,tira...


Quando è giusto è giusto

Non rinnego nulla di come mi ponevo, anzi me lo tengo ben stretto, pur consapevole che era un modo che oggi vedo come sbagliatissimo


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando è giusto è giusto
> 
> Non rinnego nulla di come mi ponevo, anzi me lo tengo ben stretto, pur consapevole che era un modo che oggi vedo come sbagliatissimo


Beh, se rinnegassi non avresti mai potuto accorgerti di sbagliare.


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Scusate, ultimo flash.
Mi è passato davanti il momento in cui hoetto quel messaggio e mi sono mezza sentita male. Mi sento così idiota.


----------



## twinpeaks (2 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Scusate, ultimo flash.
> Mi è passato davanti il momento in cui hoetto quel messaggio e mi sono mezza sentita male. Mi sento così idiota.


"È una cosa che talvolta può capitare: un ricordo sgradevole che ci coglie all'improvviso, specialmente se è accompagnato da un sentimento di vergogna, ci può bloccare sul posto per qualche istante"
 (Dostoevskij, "L'idiota")


----------



## nina (2 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> "È una cosa che talvolta può capitare: un ricordo sgradevole che ci coglie all'improvviso, specialmente se è accompagnato da un sentimento di vergogna, ci può bloccare sul posto per qualche istante"
> (Dostoevskij, "L'idiota")


Gesù.


----------



## twinpeaks (2 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Gesù.


No, Gesù dice altre cose, per esempio: "perché chiunque chiede riceve, e chi cerca trova e a chi bussa sarà aperto.
 Chi tra di voi al figlio che gli chiede un pane darà una pietra?
 O se gli chiede un pesce, darà una serpe?
 Se voi dunque che siete cattivi sapete dare cose buone ai vostri figli, quanto più il Padre vostro che è nei cieli darà cose buone a quelli che gliele domandano!"


----------



## nina (2 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No, Gesù dice altre cose, per esempio: "perché chiunque chiede riceve, e chi cerca trova e a chi bussa sarà aperto.
> Chi tra di voi al figlio che gli chiede un pane darà una pietra?
> O se gli chiede un pesce, darà una serpe?
> Se voi dunque che siete cattivi sapete dare cose buone ai vostri figli, quanto più il Padre vostro che è nei cieli darà cose buone a quelli che gliele domandano!"


... ed è anche un'ottima interiezione!


----------



## twinpeaks (2 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... ed è anche un'ottima interiezione!


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Comunque così, alla cazzo, in scioltezza... mi è venuto in mente che le ultime volte che ci siamo viste e parlavamo di persona della questione le uscivano delle frasi sputate fuori da un manuale di psicologia, che non capisci se fossero frasi fatte a parata di culo o frasi che le aveva messo in bocca qualcuno, o forse entrambe le cose. Ma forse è meglio che non indugio. È la prima volta in tanti mesi che non piango, ma mi sento ancora come se mi stessero scardinando con un cacciavite, nel senso che ho proprio le fitte intercostali. L'unico tappo che tiene un po' la baracca è isolarsi quanto più possibile ed inviare curriculum a tutta forza.
Mi sento... in apnea. Non lo so spiegare. Come se fossi nel cellophane.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Comunque così, alla cazzo, in scioltezza... mi è venuto in mente che le ultime volte che ci siamo viste e parlavamo di persona della questione le uscivano delle frasi sputate fuori da un manuale di psicologia, che non capisci se fossero frasi fatte a parata di culo o frasi che le aveva messo in bocca qualcuno, o forse entrambe le cose. Ma forse è meglio che non indugio. È la prima volta in tanti mesi che non piango, ma mi sento ancora come se mi stessero scardinando con un cacciavite, nel senso che ho proprio le fitte intercostali. L'unico tappo che tiene un po' la baracca è isolarsi quanto più possibile ed inviare curriculum a tutta forza.
> Mi sento... in apnea. Non lo so spiegare. Come se fossi nel cellophane.


Prima o poi il cellophane si rompe e si torna a respirare


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prima o poi il cellophane si rompe e si torna a respirare


Penso che dal cardiologo dovrei tornarci, comunque. Ho veramente paura che tutta questa cosa mi abbia danneggiata, e non è che il mio cuore funzioni poi così bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Penso che dal cardiologo dovrei tornarci, comunque. Ho veramente paura che tutta questa cosa mi abbia danneggiata, e non è che il mio cuore funzioni poi così bene.


allora prendo appuntamento prima possibile  
Sarai un po'  ansiosa in questo periodo magari


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> allora prendo appuntamento prima possibile
> Sarai un po'  ansiosa in questo periodo magari


CHI, IO?!

... disse nascondendo la boccetta di tranquillanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> CHI, IO?!
> 
> ... disse nascondendo la boccetta di tranquillanti.


  vai quanto prima dal cardiologo vedrai che sarà  tutto ok


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Ho sempre creduto di essere una persona molto placida.
Tutta questa storia mi fa pensare che sono placida solo a vedermi da fuori.
Ci sono un sacco di cose che non le ho detto esclusivamente per paura di non perderla, e mi sto accorgendo con un certo orrore di essere non... gentile?
C'è una brutta persona dentro di me, in questo momento. E non intendo dire che le sto mandando le maledizioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho sempre creduto di essere una persona molto placida.
> Tutta questa storia mi fa pensare che sono placida solo a vedermi da fuori.
> Ci sono un sacco di cose che non le ho detto esclusivamente per paura di non perderla, e mi sto accorgendo con un certo orrore di essere non... gentile?
> C'è una brutta persona dentro di me, in questo momento. E non intendo dire che le sto mandando le maledizioni.


Ognuno ha una brutta persona dentro di sé 
Se intendi quando siamo delusi/  feriti/ arrabbiati 
E vorremmo spaccare qualsiasi cosa


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha una brutta persona dentro di sé
> Se intendi quando siamo delusi/  feriti/ arrabbiati
> E vorremmo spaccare qualsiasi cosa


Ma nemmeno spaccare. È proprio l'ultimo sentimento, quello dela rabbia. È una meschinità più generica. Che penso renda il tutto molto peggiore. È come se il mio istinto di autoconservazione si fosse abbassato.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno spaccare. È proprio l'ultimo sentimento, quello dela rabbia. È una meschinità più generica. Che penso renda il tutto molto peggiore. È come se il mio istinto di autoconservazione si fosse abbassato.


Valuta che la sofferenza emotiva distorce anche la percezione di noi stessi


----------



## nina (4 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Valuta che la sofferenza emotiva distorce anche la percezione di noi stessi


Probabile. Per riassumerla in breve: arriverò viva a fine giornata ma se dovesse succedermi qualcosa di brutto mi andrebbe bene lo stesso e chi cazzo se ne frega. Il resto lo tappo mandando curriculum. Però mangio.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Probabile. Per riassumerla in breve: arriverò viva a fine giornata ma se dovesse succedermi qualcosa di brutto mi andrebbe bene lo stesso e chi cazzo se ne frega. Il resto lo tappo mandando curriculum. Però mangio.


Esce cattiveria e meschinità quando si viene feriti. 
È una forma di aggressività per allontanare emotivamente chi ha fatto del male perché non ne faccia più.
Per me è una reazione sana.


----------



## nina (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esce cattiveria e meschinità quando si viene feriti.
> È una forma di aggressività per allontanare emotivamente chi ha fatto del male perché non ne faccia più.
> Per me è una reazione sana.


Probabilmente?
Mi spaventa non sia rabbia, ma generica desolazione.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Probabilmente?
> Mi spaventa non sia rabbia, ma generica desolazione.


È come quando i contadini bruciano le stoppie per preparare il campo alla semina. La desolazione crea le condizioni per rinnovarsi.


----------



## nina (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È come quando i contadini bruciano le stoppie per preparare il campo alla semina. La desolazione crea le condizioni per rinnovarsi.


Spero di sì. Mi sono chiusa come una conchiglia perché il minimo contatto con chiunque mi fa star male.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Spero di sì. Mi sono chiusa come una conchiglia perché il minimo contatto con chiunque mi fa star male.


Improvvisamente ci si rende conto che film, canzoni parlano del nostro dramma e ci sono battute che ne ridono.
Poi ci rideremo un po' anche noi.


----------



## nina (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Improvvisamente ci si rende conto che film, canzoni parlano del nostro dramma e ci sono battute che ne ridono.
> Poi ci rideremo un po' anche noi.


Oh, ma se è per quello ho sempre riso dei miei guai. La variante è solo l'evitare il contatto umano .


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Oh, ma se è per quello ho sempre riso dei miei guai. La variante è solo l'evitare il contatto umano .


Poi arriva qualcuno che ti tira fuori...magari anche noi 

Buonanotte


----------



## nina (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi arriva qualcuno che ti tira fuori...magari anche noi
> 
> Buonanotte


Buonanotte, Brunetta, e grazie di tutto. Mi siete davvero molto preziosi e sono contenta di essere capitata qui.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Buonanotte, Brunetta, e grazie di tutto. Mi siete davvero molto preziosi e sono contenta di essere capitata qui.


Poi...sono crollata...
È sempre un arricchimento reciproco.


----------



## nina (5 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi...sono crollata...
> È sempre un arricchimento reciproco.


No problem


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

Per darvi l'idea: io farei pure qualcosa per distrarmi, spendendo anche soldi che non dovrei spendere per fare un corso di cucito, di traduzione, sai il cazzo cosa (a settembre mi iscrivo a un corso di copywritng e a uno di traduzione letteraria, purtroppo erano conclusi), ma è possibile che non ci sia UNA, UNA UNA struttura accessibile? Anche per i corsi a settembre, mi toccherà praticamente saltare un sacco di barriere, grazie a Dio mi alzo, ma... io sono stanca, cazzo. Stasera mi sta tornando quel blocco di panico nel petto al pensiero che "non la vedrò più", il Rivotril è finito e spero che il mio medico me lo riprescriva: quando mi prendono quelle crisi di pianto che mi paralizzano la giornata, mi aiutano, prima di andare a dormire, a farmi smettere e a farmi tornare a uno stadio di "chissenefrega".
Ma è possibile che pure distrarsi per me deve essere una lotta? Non ne posso più. È tutta la vita che funziona così e comincio a spezzarmi veramente sotto a tutto questo peso? Non ne posso più.
Intanto, in questo periodo non sentire mia madre mi fa solo bene. A parlarle al telefono non ho che nell'orecchio una persona che continua a dirmi "nonstaibenenonstaibenecercatiunlavorocercatiunlavorononstaibenetornaacasatifacciocompagnia". E prima erano gli esami all'università, e poi era la tesi, mo' può essere che dopo che uno scrive lettere di presentazione e manda curriculum tutto il giorno deve sentirsi questa tiritera. Non capisce. Torno a casa, dove di casa non posso uscire, perché ci sono le barriere peggio che qui, e poi a che cazzo mi attacco? Senza contare il "sei una cretina ad averla richiamata/dovresti provare ad andare con gli uomini"
Beh, grazie, non c'è che dire.
La vera ciliegina sulla torta è stata "ho poca differenza d'età con te, possiamo essere due amiche".
Ma anche no. Questi messaggi di cuoricini continui che devo tornare a casa e dobbiamo stare appiccicate, ma anche basta? Perché se io dico alle persone "ho bisogno di starmene da sola, per favore, lasciatemi in pace, fatemi respirare, fatemi concentrare" vengo subissata? Ho cominciato ad attaccare telefoni in faccia. Ci fosse una volta in cui io chiedo qualcosa e questa volontà venga rispettata. "Lasciami in pace" significa "lasciami in pace", non "voglio che tu mi continui a dire di tornare a casa/che vuoi venire a stare da me" QUESTA E' CASA MIA. Non voglio dormire nel MIO letto con te, non voglio tornare a casa giù perché voglio avere il cazzo di piacere di lavarmi da sola e non voglio una persona che si aggiri in 30mq di monolocale aprendomi i mobili o chiedendomi di uscire "perché sei sempre sola, almeno vai in giro in compagnia". Non voglio andare in giro in compagnia. Voglio stare tranquilla a leggermi i miei libri, a studiare per l'abilitazione, a mandare CV, a piangere se mi viene voglia di piangere senza che qualcuno mi dica "smettila, sei debole e fai la vittima, piangi da troppo tempo".
Sono una persona.
Non sono l'appendice di qualcuno perché sono una figlia. Non sono una tua proprietà.
Ti ho chiesto dello spazio, rispettalo. Chissà perché con mia sorella più piccola non si azzarda: essendo alta 1,90 e il doppio di lei, se lei dice 'no' alzando un po' la voce è 'no', non è "faccio un po' il cazzo che mi pare"
Non basta avere i problemi logistici per trovarsi pure un cazzo di corso di cucito, non basta star male perché fino a qualche mese fa speravo di costruirmi un progetto di vita con qualcuno, no! Devo pure sentire una che mi piange nell'orecchio perché io sono un'ingrata e mi dice che cosa devo fare per stare meglio. Allora sai cosa? Dato che hai un'idea così definita di quella che è la mia vita e dici che io sono debole e pigra, fatti un giro per le scuole di lingua, nei centri per l'impiego e nelle sedi dei corsi ricreativi con la sedia, e vediamo che cazzo di voglia ti sale. Mi sono pure dovuta sentir dire che mi sono trovata la ragazza perché "mi era passata la novità di fare le cose da sola e non mi bastava più, mi serviva qualcos'altro". E certo, gli altri sono un trofeo, non mi sono innamorata di qualcuno, era un bollino per far vedere agli altri che ero autonoma, perché io non sono una persona, tendo a dimenticarmelo, "perché non mi rilasso andando a fare un viaggio con mio fratello?". Che cazzo ci devo fare, con un ragazzino di quindici anni che non vedo mai? Se apro bocca, la risposta standard è "siamo tutti soli". Grazie, siamo tutti soli soltanto quando abbiamo un compagno che bacia la terra dove camminiamo e che trattiamo a seconda dell'umore. Quando non ce l'avevamo, però, chiamavamo tua figlia alle 4 del mattino. Ma vaffanculo. Io da oggi ho smesso di rispondere a telefono.
Penso di essere al punto di rottura.
Vorrei essere trattata da qualcuno come una persona, ogni tanto.
E vorrei quello che avevo l'anno scorso.


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

Perdonatemi il fiume di rabbia, sicuramente poco oggettivo, ma ho veramente sentito un 'crack' da qualche parte.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perdonatemi il fiume di rabbia, sicuramente poco oggettivo, ma ho veramente sentito un 'crack' da qualche parte.


Quando ho tempo ti rispondo.
Intanto
:abbraccio:


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ho tempo ti rispondo.
> Intanto
> :abbraccio:


Grazie. Dopo un po' mi passa


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Ogni tanto questa discussione vi rispunta in cima e ve ne chiedo perdono . In molti salteranno e non li biasimo, ma avevo bisogno di scrivere delle cose in un "posto" dove non ci sono solo io.
Alla fine, ho scoperto che la mia amica malata ce l'ha con me: a quanto pare, quando mi ha detto che non potevo dormire in ospedale con lei e mi ha detto "oddio, devi andare in hotel" io le ho risposto "no problem" e a lei invece è venuto un attacco di panico perché boh, l'avrà visto come uno scombussolamento/mi ha sentita poco sincera nel mio rispondere "no problem", poi si è incazzata con me e mi ha tagliata fuori dalla sua vita.
Ora, considerato che la conosco da quindici anni e che in questi giorni è un altro macigno che mi porto dentro... da un lato forse è vero che io mi spiego male... dall'altro però è vero che la gente tende a comportarsi con me un po' come il cazzo. Se ti dico "no problem, mi pago l'hotel senza problemi" e tu ti fai venire il panico e mi tagli fuori, adesso a prescindere dalla malattia: io volevo venire a trovarti e fare una cosa bella, se ti dico non c'è problema, è una cosa genuina e sincera, altrimenti mica volevo venire a trovarti. Mi sembra un ragionamento molto lineare. Siccome non mi chiamava più e avevo paura che le fosse successo qualcosa, ho chiamato la sua migliore amica e mi ha fatto un cazziatone enorme, aggressivo e maleducato, quando io avevo le migliori intenzioni, ed è venuto fuori che la mia amica è uscita dall'ospedale ed è con me, nello specifico, che non vuole parlare.
Ora, vi starete facendo due domande:
1) cosa c'entra col topic
2) ma noi sappiamo solo la tua campana, cazzo ne sappiamo in realtà di quello che vi siete dette - e in effetti ultimamente, in generale, comincio a dubitare io stessa nei miei comportamenti.
Scrivo tutto questo perché la mia ex faceva lo stesso giochino. Forse alla base c'era una negligenza da parte mia, ma gira che ti rigira, finiva sempre che mi veniva poggiato sulle spalle un senso di colpa gigantesco per cui dovevo chiedere scusa, quando io cercavo un'interazione lineare, fra persone normali, che si vogliono bene, addirittura si amano, si piacciono, e quindi si guardano in faccia più volte a settimana. Io sono una persona molto trasparente, soprattutto con le persone a cui decido di dare qualcosa (non fate i maliziosi). Ammetto che a volte sbaglio, e quando sbaglio cerco di coprirmi, ma comincio veramente a non meritare delle relazioni umane in cui, in un modo o nell'altro, finisce che è sempre colpa mia, qualcosa non torna. Nel caso della mia amica, è vero che sta male, ma cosa ci voleva a dirmi chiaramente "non puoi dormire qui"? Anche se mi hai detto all'ultimo dell'hotel, forse per una mia mancanza, che problema c'era? La mia ex mi rimproverava il fatto che spesso le davo della stronza. Ma in effetti lei si comportava da stronza con me, facendo di tutto per non riconoscerlo. Forse avrei dovuto "sgridarla" meno, godermela con più leggerezza, e fare lo stesso anche quando ci siamo riviste, ma penso io fossi veramente molto esasperata e ferita. Stranamente, adesso ho la stessa sensazione addosso di quando litigavo con lei, e poco fa ho avuto un attacco di ansia veramente brutto, io che non ne ho mai avuti con tutti i problemi di salute, i lutti e i problemi che ho avuto. Sento che tutto quest'affastellamento stia seriamente spezzando la trave portante. Non capisco più se sono io che non sono più capace di rapportarmi agli altri, o forse sono gli altri a essere meno normali e più fragili di me. Non capisco assolutamente più nulla di me stessa e non capisco assolutamente cosa mi stia succedendo. Ho fatto stare molto, molto male mia madre giorni fa: oggi mi ha detto ha temuto volessi suicidarmi, nei giorni in cui non la chiamavo. Temo un po' ci abbia preso. Non ci ho provato, ma per quel gruzzolo di giorni mi è *passivamente* passata la voglia di vivere, nel senso che se mi fosse successo qualcosa, non avrei tanto resistito. È una sensazione che non ho provato molto spesso in vita mia: di solito ho l'istinto di autoconservazione molto alto, e in questo periodo, invece, mi sembra sia completamente sparito. Ho una stanchezza addosso che mai prima di adesso, ma riesco a funzionare sorprendentemente bene se si tratta di mandare curriculum, interagire durante un colloquio (ne ho fatto uno!) e prepararmi per il dottorato: mesi fa mi veniva da vomitare solo al pensiero, adesso è l'unica cosa che mi salva, forse perché è l'unica cosa in cui sento di avere attivamente un valore personale. 
La reazione non-lineare di questa mia amica mi ha fatto pensare a due cose, perché mi ha fatto sentire male tanto quanto la mia ex... vediamo se riesco a spiegare questa cosa in due punti. Qualcuno qui ha parlato di co-dipendenza, io... io sto pensando più che altro a due cose. La prima è che sarebbe più comodo (e forse più semplice, o più vero) pensare "non ti ama più e senza di te sta meglio", ma le sue reazioni generalmente non-lineari mi fanno pensare che o non mi ha mai voluto anche dell'affetto manco a pagarne, e mi ha usata, oppure che veramente abbia dei grossi, grossi problemi psicologici che le impediscono di comportarsi in un certo modo con gli altri. Forse adesso è più spigliata, ma sotto sotto la gente rimane uguale: non la frequento da mesi, ma immagino chiunque magari si approcci a lei e cerchi di scavare più in fondo, troverà quello che ho trovato io. Voglio pensarla così, perché pensare "eri proprio TU a non piacerle" mi fa stare parecchio male. Oltre a questo, penso ci siano persone che, sai perché, quando raggiungono un livello tot di intimità con una persona, sentono di essersi scoperte troppo e si ritraggono. Io ho bisogno di "scoprirmi" troppo, se ti amo, o anche se ti voglio bene: se ti percepisco come tale, qualunque manifestazione al di sotto di questa soglia, da parte mia, vuol dire considerare un rapporto inautentico, arido, e infruttuoso. Stasera mi è venuto in mente un articolo che lessi per la mia tesi di Triennale su Cime Tempestose (scusate se non conoscete il romanzo e vi sembrerà un divagare letterario e inutile): l'amore romsntico di Heathcliff, nella sua brutalitrà e nel suo altruismo, è un'antitesi a quello di Linton, più moderato, ma pallido e convenzionale. Pur essendo più affine al primo, Catherine sceglie il secondo, perché tutta quest'intimita e questa comunione d'anime la spaventa. È la stessa sensazione che avevo io: una persona che ti sente importante, e tuto, ma alla fine non ci riesce a stare perché è troppo una responsabilità, troppo un investimento, e quindi si ritraeva da me, in cerca di cose che le dessero meno impegno. Qualcuno ha detto che la verità è che 17 anni erano pochi e lo sono anche 21, ma non credo che l'età anagrafica c'entri davvero. Dal canto mio, io posso dire di averla amata in modo molto genuino: avevo la gioia spontanea di sentire la sua presenza, e la reputavo preziosa. Mi piacevano le cose piccole, e fesse, e dopo un sacco di amicizie a distanza, e due anni di relazione a distanza, volevo della presenza fisica in più, per godermi una presenza che per me era importantissima. Per lei forse non era così, e forse io l'ho pretesa in un modo sbagliato, sbattendo i piedi, però le ho usato per anni ogni tipo di gentilezza, di delicatezza, perché vederla sollevata e felice mi faceva piacere: è l'unica cosa bella che possiamo dare di noi, soprattutto se sotto il profilo logistico, nel mio caso, la bilancia pesa su altri problemi. Mi pesa che per lei fosse così passeggero, così fastidioso, questo sentimento: io volevo darle solo cose belle. Lei, per allontanarsi, ha pnsato bene di farlo nel modo più mescino possibile. Sono stufa di non dare un giudizio morale sulle persone: ci sono cose che sono civili, e cose che non lo sono. Ipazia dice che ho messo in comune solo il mio sacrificio: ora come ora, non so se sia vero del tutto. Fatto sta che io avrei voluto mettere in comune anche tante altre cose, se mi fosse stata data la possibilità: il piacere di cucinare insieme, di spremere il tubetto di dentifricio, di sentirmi dire "sono con i miei amici, vieni, te li faccio conoscere". Volevo mettere sul piatto anche i miei problemi: il fatto di non potermi muovere agevolmente, e di capire cosa potessimo fare insieme. Tutto questo, questo piacere della presenza, delle piccole cose, è una cosa che non circoscrivo solo all'amore, e comincio a pensare che alla maggior parte della gente con cui ho a che fare non interessi, e che la mia spontaneità (e ogni tanto la mia esuberanza) vengano viste come un mio difetto. Ma io, senza queste due cose, sento di condurre, fuori e dentro di me, una vita molto triste e piena di difficoltà... e basta. Per me affrontare il quotidiano è difficile, e io faccio molto di più di quello che dovrei, anche con gioia, quando ce l'avevo, perché di vita ne abbiamo una... molti non capiscono nemmeno questo. Nel frattempo, la gioia mi è passata tutta: un po' me l'ha spenta lei, un po' me l'hanno spenta altre cose, e un angolo di me continua a domandarsi se col tempo possa seriamente pentirsi di quello che ha perso. 
Alla luce di quello che mi è successo stasera con la mia amica, penso che forse potrà essere pure vero, dovesse stancarsi della sua vita e pensare che toh, quello che ha perso era importante, ma cerco di allontanare il più possibile il pensiero: l'unica soluzione che riesco a vedere è raccogliermi nelle mie cose. Me ne sono rimaste poche, non mi bastano, ma non posso farci molto. Nemmeno il pensiero di uscire fuori in mezzo alla gente mi aiuta. Penso, anzi, di stare peggio, fuori, ultimamente: oggi mi sentivo veramente male, mentre andavo in giro per commissioni. Non mi va di dividere, non mi va di conoscere: preferisco concentrarmi sul botto di videogiochi e libri che ho comprato, così mi distraggo e mi arricchisco di qualcosa che non venga dai miei pensieri, tutti, fondamentalmente, parecchio, parecchio, ma parecchio brutti, come non ne ho mai avuti prima. Ora che ci penso, non ho altro da condividere se non quelli, con gli altri. Quindi, meglio star zitti.
Mi è stato detto che sono in un loop e che al posto di rivolgere le domande verso di lei, dovrei rivolgerle verso me stessa, e anche qui mi sono venute in mente delle cose... io forse in questo momento non mi capisco, ma capisco i miei valori, il mio modo di pensare, di considerare gli altri. Non ho molte domande da farmi, perché le domande riguardano miei specifici, particolari dolori, legati a questa storia e ad altre cose, cui non esiste davvero una risposta. Molti affondano le radici veramente in fondo, a quand'ero ragazzina: svellere le zolle non mi serve, perché so cosa c'è sotto, però forse mi serve dell'aiuto che mi aiuti a gestire questa disperazione profonda che mi prende fino a farmi salire i conati di vomito. Speravo mi fosse passata, ma mi sbagliavo, è sempre lì, un po' legata alla gente che se ne va, un po' alla voglia di passare tutte le dita in mezzo ai capelli di una persona che non ti vuole più, un po' a boh, sai cosa: l'amore io l'ho sempre visto come una zona grigia dell'animo umano, perché non sai mai, di preciso, perché ami qualcuno. Se cominci a saperlo di preciso, allora non ami: stai calcolando un rapporto, e a me la geometria non è mai piaciuta. Forse la gente matura, col tempo, si rende conto. Forse, pur facendolo, non torna indietro, forse invece sì: quale che sia, con tutta la speranza malsana che ho, voglio farmi piccola piccola dentro me stessa e vivere al minuto perché sofferenze, o attese, o speranze, come quelle che ho vissuto stasera (per una persona con cui non stavo insieme!) non le voglio più sentire. E non voglio, allo stesso tempo, instaurare quei rapporti che mia madre chiama amicizie cordiali e distanti: non mi servono. Piuttosto, sto sola. Magari un caffè me lo piglio, con una persona con cui scambiare due parole, per il piacere di parlare un minuto, ma è minimo contatto umano, non so se mi spiego. Una mia amica sta male. Io, senza rimpianti, volevo passare un bel pomeriggio con lei portandole un sacco di dolci e di regali, vederla sorridere e vedere che se lo potesse ricordare nei momenti in cui si sentiva giù. Vuoi per difetti miei, vuoi per difetti suoi, non ci siamo capite. Ho cercato di farmi sentire e non mi ha risposto apposta: io ho la coscienza a posto e le ho detto che le voglio bene.
Forse sono in un loop, e forse è vero. Verò è anche, però, che vedo ognuno di noi nel loro mare di merda, chi più, chi meno, e a mia discolpa, se non ci fossi dentro, forse non sarei su Tradimento.net ma su SingleFelici.tié. Però, insomma, siete della bella gente. E vi ringrazio per tutti i punti di vista che mi fate leggere. I miei sono sempre sconclusionati e me ne scuso.

EDIT: se non mi vedete tanto n giro, sto cercando appunto di raccogliermi un po'. Leggere di gente che cerca, che vorrebbe, che può o non può recuperare, mi fa salire un po' di mal di mare e devo usare con moderazione. Ho meno di trent'anni e fra i futuri più fortunati che mi si aprono davanti, stando a quello prospettatomi da colloquio di giorni fa, c'è quello di lavorare come una bestia ad orari atroci per tornare in una casa minuscola in cui non c'è nessuno, e in cui non ci sarà nessuno per un bel po', proprio perché mi conosco molto bene. E questo è il futuro positivo. Mi dicevo sempre "abbiamo una vita sola, che bello!". Adesso guardo la mia, da fuori, e il "che bello" è andato affanculo per tante ragioni. Ho stanchezze addosso di cui sento parlare solo alla gente di quarant'anni (non perché chi ne ha quaranta sia decrepito, intendiamoci), e mi chiedo solo come sia possibile.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ogni tanto questa discussione vi rispunta in cima e ve ne chiedo perdono . In molti salteranno e non li biasimo, ma avevo bisogno di scrivere delle cose in un "posto" dove non ci sono solo io.
> Alla fine, ho scoperto che la mia amica malata ce l'ha con me: a quanto pare, quando mi ha detto che non potevo dormire in ospedale con lei e mi ha detto "oddio, devi andare in hotel" io le ho risposto "no problem" e a lei invece è venuto un attacco di panico perché boh, l'avrà visto come uno scombussolamento/mi ha sentita poco sincera nel mio rispondere "no problem", poi si è incazzata con me e mi ha tagliata fuori dalla sua vita.
> Ora, considerato che la conosco da quindici anni e che in questi giorni è un altro macigno che mi porto dentro... da un lato forse è vero che io mi spiego male... dall'altro però è vero che la gente tende a comportarsi con me un po' come il cazzo. Se ti dico "no problem, mi pago l'hotel senza problemi" e tu ti fai venire il panico e mi tagli fuori, adesso a prescindere dalla malattia: io volevo venire a trovarti e fare una cosa bella, se ti dico non c'è problema, è una cosa genuina e sincera, altrimenti mica volevo venire a trovarti. Mi sembra un ragionamento molto lineare. Siccome non mi chiamava più e avevo paura che le fosse successo qualcosa, ho chiamato la sua migliore amica e mi ha fatto un cazziatone enorme, aggressivo e maleducato, quando io avevo le migliori intenzioni, ed è venuto fuori che la mia amica è uscita dall'ospedale ed è con me, nello specifico, che non vuole parlare.
> Ora, vi starete facendo due domande:
> ...


In tutta onestà non ho capito perché si sarebbe arrabbiata la tua amica malata 
Se voleva che restasse a dormire in ospedale con lei è e come prevedibile non è  possibile non è  certo colpa tua 
Se si adombra perché saresti costretta a dormire in albergo non ne vedo la ragione 
Secondo l'altra sua amica l'hai trattata male in che.modo ?


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In tutta onestà non ho capito perché si sarebbe arrabbiata la tua amica malata
> Se voleva che restasse a dormire in ospedale con lei è e come prevedibile non è  possibile non è  certo colpa tua
> Se si adombra perché saresti costretta a dormire in albergo non ne vedo la ragione
> Secondo l'altra sua amica l'hai trattata male in che.modo ?


Giorni prima di partire le avevo chiesto se potevo stare lì, ma evidentemente non sonp stata esplicita e lei ha capito dormissi altrove. Il giorno prima di partire ha capito cosa volevo dire e mi ha detto "devi andare in hotel, te lo pago io". Le ho risposto "ma stai scherzando, ci vado senza problemi". Eravamo rimaste che doveva darmi il nome, ma mi ha richiamata per dirmi di non andare più. Le ho chiesto, mi ha detto che era troppo faticoso per me. Da lì, più nulla. Io pensavo che stando male volesse starsene per fatti suoi. A quanto pare, dopo che mi ha detto così le è venuto un attacco di panico. L'amica mi ha detto "io mi sono organizzata per dormire dai suoi una settimana prima, non il giorno prima. Le ho semplicemente detto: "ma guarda che se poi uno mi dice subito di andare in albergo per me DAVVERO non c'era nessun problema". A quanto pare l'ho messa in difficoltà, ma per me anche se non ci eravamo capite non c'era davvero questione. Dopo aver parlato con l'amica ieri, provo a messaggiarla e a chiamare, nulla, non legge i miei messaggi. Vado sul suo blog, e nell'ultimo giorno in cui ci eravamo sentite leggo, a un certo punto: "ho avuto un attacco di panico a causa di una persona esterna all'ospedale ma l'ho tagliata fuori dalla mia vita, bene così". Le ho causato dello stress insomma.
Io sono... esterrefatta.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Fra l'altro, forse è una cazzata, ma stamattina stavo guardando un film e colgo il seguente dialogo fra due ex-amanti.

"Pensavo che da quando non stiamo più insieme la cistite non ti venisse più"
"Guarda che non viene solo a causa del sesso"

Prima mi è partita la risata amara, poi il gelo: quando la mia ex è andata in vacanza coi suoi, mi ha detto che le era venuta la cistite e se la passavano fra mamma e cugina, a detta sua... tornano a casa, a lei non passa. Una mattina, alle 5, mi arriva una serie di messaggi disperati, di lei che stava malissimo, non sapeva cosa fare, e la mamma non voleva portarla in ospedale dato che non avevano antibiotici in casa. Litigando, più in là, le ho detto "però poi quando hai la cistite alle 5 del mattino chiami me, perché sai che ti rispondo!" e lei subito mi fa "Ehh, che esagerata, l'avrò fatto una volta. Lo so io perché avevi la cistite, e ho sempre avuto il sospetto già da prima. Te la fai venire perché scopi con altri, poi chiami me, però, e imperterrita, prima e dopo avermi lasciata, continui pure a dirmi che assolutamente non avevi cominciato ad andarci a letto da mesi. Ma un po' di... ma ormai dimmela la verità, cazzo. Così, giusto per una questione di correttezza.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ogni tanto questa discussione vi rispunta in cima e ve ne chiedo perdono . In molti salteranno e non li biasimo, ma avevo bisogno di scrivere delle cose in un "posto" dove non ci sono solo io.
> Alla fine, ho scoperto che la mia amica malata ce l'ha con me: a quanto pare, quando mi ha detto che non potevo dormire in ospedale con lei e mi ha detto "oddio, devi andare in hotel" io le ho risposto "no problem" e a lei invece è venuto un attacco di panico perché boh, l'avrà visto come uno scombussolamento/mi ha sentita poco sincera nel mio rispondere "no problem", poi si è incazzata con me e mi ha tagliata fuori dalla sua vita.
> Ora, considerato che la conosco da quindici anni e che in questi giorni è un altro macigno che mi porto dentro... da un lato forse è vero che io mi spiego male... dall'altro però è vero che la gente tende a comportarsi con me un po' come il cazzo. Se ti dico "no problem, mi pago l'hotel senza problemi" e tu ti fai venire il panico e mi tagli fuori, adesso a prescindere dalla malattia: io volevo venire a trovarti e fare una cosa bella, se ti dico non c'è problema, è una cosa genuina e sincera, altrimenti mica volevo venire a trovarti. Mi sembra un ragionamento molto lineare. Siccome non mi chiamava più e avevo paura che le fosse successo qualcosa, ho chiamato la sua migliore amica e mi ha fatto un cazziatone enorme, aggressivo e maleducato, quando io avevo le migliori intenzioni, ed è venuto fuori che la mia amica è uscita dall'ospedale ed è con me, nello specifico, che non vuole parlare.
> Ora, vi starete facendo due domande:
> ...



Non rispondo al tuo post perché hai messo tantissima carne al fuoco. Solo un paio di considerazioni su quanto mi e' rimasto più impresso, e vado nel mio ordine. La prima cosa: tornare nella propria casa, per quanto piccola possa essere, dopo una giornata di lavoro, e' una bella prospettiva. Non è la prospettiva  "meno peggio", per me è proprio bella. Non concentrarti sulla profondità delle amicizie: Vivitele. Anche fosse una pausa pranzo con colleghi a cui non dai confidenza. Ti auguro di trovarlo al più presto, quel lavoro che ti impegnerà un botto di ore . E vivitelo con la prospettiva di doverti occupare solo di te. Un altro punto: cerca di non fare soffrire tua madre. Capisco quando si sente l'esigenza di stare lontani da persone che pure volendoci bene non sono in grado di aiutare, in un momento specifico della nostra vita. Ma.... Per quanto distante da te, ricordati che un genitore e' forse uno dei pochi affetti  "sicuri". Il che non esclude che talvolta sia un affetto anche "sbagliato". Ma resta. Non so come dirlo. Il fatto che resti non significa che lo devi dare per scontato. Appoggiati su quello che hai, quello che ti manca e' un invito a costruire, non una occasione per un attacco di ansia. La vita è una scatola, un contenitore: Levaci i rapporti che non ti corrispondono, ma mettici l'esperienza che ne ricavi. Conserva anche un nastro di scotch (il conoscente per il caffè). E fanne buon uso.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non rispondo al tuo post perché hai messo tantissima carne al fuoco. Solo un paio di considerazioni su quanto mi e' rimasto più impresso, e vado nel mio ordine. La prima cosa: tornare nella propria casa, per quanto piccola possa essere, dopo una giornata di lavoro, e' una bella prospettiva. Non è la prospettiva  "meno peggio", per me è proprio bella. Non concentrarti sulla profondità delle amicizie: Vivitele. Anche fosse una pausa pranzo con colleghi a cui non dai confidenza. Ti auguro di trovarlo al più presto, quel lavoro che ti impegnerà un botto di ore . E vivitelo con la prospettiva di doverti occupare solo di te. Un altro punto: cerca di non fare soffrire tua madre. Capisco quando si sente l'esigenza di stare lontani da persone che pure volendoci bene non sono in grado di aiutare, in un momento specifico della nostra vita. Ma.... Per quanto distante da te, ricordati che un genitore e' forse uno dei pochi affetti  "sicuri". Il che non esclude che talvolta sia un affetto anche "sbagliato". Ma resta. Non so come dirlo. Il fatto che resti non significa che lo devi dare per scontato. Appoggiati su quello che hai, quello che ti manca e' un invito a costruire, non una occasione per un attacco di ansia. La vita è una scatola, un contenitore: Levaci i rapporti che non ti corrispondono, ma mettici l'esperienza che ne ricavi. Conserva anche un nastro di scotch (il conoscente per il caffè). E fanne buon uso.


Non preoccuparti, ti sei spiegata benissimo e ieri ho parlato con mia madre: non so se allontanare o avvicinare le persone che mi stanno vicino perché mi mettono una quantità smisurata di amgoscia e disagio mai provata prima, e non so cosa farne, e nemmeno come spiegarla agli altri che mi sono vicini. Non so più cosa fare. Vi sembrerò fuori come un balcone, ma mi sento davvero come se mi avessero rotto qualcosa di fisico. Non è uno stato d'animo che mi è proprio, e ogni volta che penso di stare meglio, mi succede qualcosa. Forse mi serve un po' di leggerezza in più e dovevo trovarla anche con la mia ex, che forse veramente non stava bene, e di leggerezza aveva bisogno, ma mi faceva stare talmente male con i suoi atteggiamenti che io mi portavo dentro solo l'esasperazione. Se tu mi tratti in un certo modo e mi carichi di silenzi, e mi fai muro, io quel silenzio non lo rompo, per una volta tanto, perché cerco di capire se a te qualcosa interessa: evidentemente, così non era, e il mio approccio era ancora più sbagliato di come si sentiva lei. Adesso sto male, ma un mese prima che mi lasciasse stavo peggio. Per risponderti un po' più sul pezzo: sì, devo decisamente imparare ad imparare qualcosa. E penso che riuscire a trovare un lavoro sia l'unica cosa, ora come ora, in geado di farmi stare meglio.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, ti sei spiegata benissimo e ieri ho parlato con mia madre: non so se allontanare o avvicinare le persone che mi stanno vicino perché mi mettono una quantità smisurata di amgoscia e disagio mai provata prima, e non so cosa farne, e nemmeno come spiegarla agli altri che mi sono vicini. Non so più cosa fare. Vi sembrerò fuori come un balcone, ma mi sento davvero come se mi avessero rotto qualcosa di fisico. Non è uno stato d'animo che mi è proprio, e ogni volta che penso di stare meglio, mi succede qualcosa. Forse mi serve un po' di leggerezza in più e dovevo trovarla anche con la mia ex, che forse veramente non stava bene, e di leggerezza aveva bisogno, ma mi faceva stare talmente male con i suoi atteggiamenti che io mi portavo dentro solo l'esasperazione. Se tu mi tratti in un certo modo e mi carichi di silenzi, e mi fai muro, io quel silenzio non lo rompo, per una volta tanto, perché cerco di capire se a te qualcosa interessa: evidentemente, così non era, e il mio approccio era ancora più sbagliato di come si sentiva lei. Adesso sto male, ma un mese prima che mi lasciasse stavo peggio.



Non avere troppa paura a levare roba dalla scatola. Vedi che se ci metti anche poche cose, ma "giuste" chi le vorrà condividere arriverà  . E se anche dovesse tardare ad arrivare tu non sarai una scatola vuota. Ragione ha chi ti consiglia di lavorare su di te. E dalle tue parole ho motivo di credere che tu lo stia facendo


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non avere troppa paura a levare roba dalla scatola. Vedi che se ci metti anche poche cose, ma "giuste" chi le vorrà condividere arriverà  . E se anche dovesse tardare ad arrivare tu non sarai una scatola vuota. Ragione ha chi ti consiglia di lavorare su di te. E dalle tue parole ho motivo di credere che tu lo stia facendo


Non capisco più niente. Mi sento completamente senza bussola.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Giorni prima di partire le avevo chiesto se potevo stare lì, ma evidentemente non sonp stata esplicita e lei ha capito dormissi altrove. Il giorno prima di partire ha capito cosa volevo dire e mi ha detto "devi andare in hotel, te lo pago io". Le ho risposto "ma stai scherzando, ci vado senza problemi". Eravamo rimaste che doveva darmi il nome, ma mi ha richiamata per dirmi di non andare più. Le ho chiesto, mi ha detto che era troppo faticoso per me. Da lì, più nulla. Io pensavo che stando male volesse starsene per fatti suoi. A quanto pare, dopo che mi ha detto così le è venuto un attacco di panico. L'amica mi ha detto "io mi sono organizzata per dormire dai suoi una settimana prima, non il giorno prima. Le ho semplicemente detto: "ma guarda che se poi uno mi dice subito di andare in albergo per me DAVVERO non c'era nessun problema". A quanto pare l'ho messa in difficoltà, ma per me anche se non ci eravamo capite non c'era davvero questione. Dopo aver parlato con l'amica ieri, provo a messaggiarla e a chiamare, nulla, non legge i miei messaggi. Vado sul suo blog, e nell'ultimo giorno in cui ci eravamo sentite leggo, a un certo punto: "ho avuto un attacco di panico a causa di una persona esterna all'ospedale ma l'ho tagliata fuori dalla mia vita, bene così". Le ho causato dello stress insomma.
> Io sono... esterrefatta.


Un attacco di panico per questo motivo mi sembra proprio che sia frutto di una fragilità pregressa


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un attacco di panico per questo motivo mi sembra proprio che sia frutto di una fragilità pregressa


Quello sicuramente, poi stava facendo la terapia, però insomma, mica ero andata lì per ucciderti con l'accetta!


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non capisco più niente. Mi sento completamente senza bussola.


Boh.... Io invece ho l'impressione che tu stia lavorando per capire, scartare e archiviare. Posso dirti una cosa? Io nel baratro della depressione ci sono sprofondata. Non avrei avuto, in quel periodo, la lucidità che dimostri tu. E neanche la forza di fare colloqui e mandare curricula. Soffrire invece è utile, se porta nella giusta direzione. L'importante è che da quel tuo "arrovellarti" per capire cosa non è andato, tu riesca ad andare oltre rispetto a quello che  "sarebbe potuto essere".


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.... Io invece ho l'impressione che tu stia lavorando per capire, scartare e archiviare. Posso dirti una cosa? Io nel baratro della depressione ci sono sprofondata. Non avrei avuto, in quel periodo, la lucidità che dimostri tu. E neanche la forza di fare colloqui e mandare curricula. Soffrire invece è utile, se porta nella giusta direzione. L'importante è che da quel tuo "arrovellarti" per capire cosa non è andato, tu riesca ad andare oltre rispetto a quello che  "sarebbe potuto essere".


Quoto alla grande :up:


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.... Io invece ho l'impressione che tu stia lavorando per capire, scartare e archiviare. Posso dirti una cosa? Io nel baratro della depressione ci sono sprofondata. Non avrei avuto, in quel periodo, la lucidità che dimostri tu. E neanche la forza di fare colloqui e mandare curricula. Soffrire invece è utile, se porta nella giusta direzione. L'importante è che da quel tuo "arrovellarti" per capire cosa non è andato, tu riesca ad andare oltre rispetto a quello che  "sarebbe potuto essere".


Non so se ce l'ho avuta prima, o se sto avendo ora dei disturbi di depressione o ansia, fatto sta che ho un problema, un disagio che non ho mai avuto prima, e ho un sacco di rimorsi per lei. Mi reca tantissimo dolore che lei non volesse più con me l'intimità di prima perché ero diventata un peso e le chiedevo un'attenzione che non mi voleva o poteva dare. Continuo a sperare un po' che si possa pentire, e sono cose che non riesco a mandare giù.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Comunque ho sentito la mia amica, ed è proprio su un altro pianeta, cancro o no. Le ho fatto le mie 'scuse', ma io capisco stare male per una persona con cui stavi... per un'amica che si comporta così, anche no, la posso pulir via quasi in tranquillità.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Evidentemente anche con lei ho peccato di eccesso di zelo.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Sappiate comunque che ho deciso di chiedere aiuto, perché quest'altra cosa ha fatto traboccare tutto daccapo, mi sto sentendo come il mese prima di lasciarci, quando ho smesso di mangiare e dormire... ho pianto disperatamente e adesso sono più tranquilla, ma non penso di poter andare avanti così, non sono pianti normali.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Comunque ho sentito la mia amica, ed è proprio su un altro pianeta, cancro o no. Le ho fatto le mie 'scuse', ma io capisco stare male per una persona con cui stavi... per un'amica che si comporta così, anche no, la posso pulir via quasi in tranquillità.


Probabilmente e' parecchio confusa, tu non c'entri niente. Bello sarebbe forse, se te la sentissi, di lasciarle comunque una porta aperta, nel caso in cui volesse. Però deve essere chiaro che non puoi farti carico del suo male.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Probabilmente e' parecchio confusa, tu non c'entri niente. Bello sarebbe forse, se te la sentissi, di lasciarle comunque una porta aperta, nel caso in cui volesse. Però deve essere chiaro che non puoi farti carico del suo male.


Dici la mia amica? Beh, ma non ci siamo dette non sentiamoci più... sono io, in questo specifico caso, che preferisco farmela scivolare addosso, onestamente. Sono io che ho voluto farmi carico, come al solito, e sinceramente stavolta col cazzo: almeno la mia ex la amavo (e ho pure dubbi sul tempo verbale, lassamo sta'), ma se da amica fai così, io non ce la posso fare.


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2017)

Nina perdonami
Non ti stai fossilizzando troppo su questa persona ?
Non riesci davvero anche solo X. Un moto di orgoglio a passare oltre dal momento che lei senza te pare riuscirci 

Leggo che ti avviluppi addirittura temi di aver sbagliato qualcosa se se se...
Pensa un po' egoisticamente e con ironia che se ne vada affanculo e che qualcosa di bello ti spetta ancora penserai mica di non innamorati mai più di non fare mai più sesso di non ridere A crepapelle ancora ??? Su!

Guarda avanti Nina !!!
Non meriti questo amati ! Rinasci più forte di prima

Devo volerti bene X prima tu lo sai


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Nina perdonami
> Non ti stai fossilizzando troppo su questa persona ?
> Non riesci davvero anche solo X. Un moto di orgoglio a passare oltre dal momento che lei senza te pare riuscirci
> 
> ...


Penso sia tutta una serie di cose messe insieme. È proprio saltato un tappo. Mi ero raggomitolata un po' questi giorni, e stavo meglio, ma adesso è saltato di nuovo.


----------



## iosolo (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Penso sia tutta una serie di cose messe insieme. È proprio saltato un tappo. Mi ero raggomitolata un po' questi giorni, e stavo meglio, ma adesso è saltato di nuovo.


Ci sono alti e bassi, come in tutti, io non mi preoccuperei troppo anche perchè è tuo il desiderio di attraversare presto questo momento. 
Per questo quando parli di "farti aiutare" mi trovi d'accordo, tu sai quello che vuoi, hai bisogno solo che qualcuno lo concretizzi con i fatti in modo da poter intraprendere il tuo cammino per uscire da questo momento buio. 

Tra le varie stupidaggini che si leggono, l'altro giorno mi ha colpito questa: 
"Leggevo  questa intervista ad Ambra che è una donna intelligente e di come ha  vissuto il dolore della separazione. Della scelta di non anestetizzarlo,  di concedersi il lusso di piangere, di sentire tutto. Se non ci fossi  passata tempo fa (attraverso un lutto  sentimentale) non capirei un granché di quello che dice. Sarei ancora  alle soluzioni da posta del cuore, sarei agli "esci e divertiti",  "distraiti, viaggia, svagati, esci con altri". Le sue mi sembrerebbero  banalità. E invece la banalità sta nello stordirsi. Intendiamoci. Lo so  che quando si vive un lutto sentimentale lì per lì bere due bicchieri in  più o portarsi a letto gente a caso sembrano un panno freddo sulla  fronte calda, la verità peró è che non solo l'effetto di questi  palliativi è provvisorio,  ma fa un danno: rimandano il tempo del  dolore. Ti illudono di stare bene, di aver recuperato in fretta. E  invece poi accade che dopo qualche serata allegra o durante il weekend  al mare col palliativo di turno, ad un tratto, senza neppure un pretesto  evidente, ti piomba addosso una malinconia universale. Così, a  tradimento, pensi tu. Mi pareva di stare bene, mi sembrava di essermi  ripreso, te la racconti. E allora nel bel mezzo di una cena dove ti  divertivi fino a cinque minuti fa te ne vai. Guardi il palliativo che ti  sei portato al mare che magari è pure bello e gentile e vorresti che si  polverizzasse all'istante. Non succede a tradimento. Non stavi davvero  bene. Semplicemente, non sentivi. E il dolore non è una pagina che si  può saltare. Se lo fai, poi dovrai tornare indietro per capirci  qualcosa. Per rimettere a posto la trama. Il dolore bussa alla porta e  non si stanca di bussare finché non gli apri. Finché non lo accetti. Ci  vuole coraggio ad affrontarlo senza pudore. A mostrargli il volto, il  fianco. Per un po', se lo affronti, si sta da schifo, non si ha voglia  di palliativi, non si va in giro a seminare cadaveri, a fingere o a  rendersi ridicoli. Si è onestamente tristi. E però accade anche un'altra  cosa: in quel momento si ha un moto silenzioso di affetto per se  stessi. Non amore eh, che in quei momenti l'amore per se stessi è sotto  lo zerbino con l'autostima, ma proprio affetto. Tenerezza. Si ha la  sensazione di curare un malato, solo che il malato sei tu. Questo è il  primo segnale di un lutto elaborato con intelligenza. Poi, dopo aver  sofferto fino in fondo e senza sconti, si decide di ricominciare da se  stessi, ma questa è un'altra storia e ognuno se la scrive a modo suo.  Insomma. L'unica cosa che vi posso dire sulla sofferenza dopo un grande  amore se ci state passando o vi capiterà di passarci è "accettatela".  Non rimandare il tempo del dolore, tanto datemi retta: non avete  scampo." (Cit. @selvaggia Lucarelli)


----------



## insane (16 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ti illudono di stare bene, di aver recuperato in fretta. E  invece poi accade che dopo qualche serata allegra o durante il weekend  al mare col palliativo di turno, ad un tratto, senza neppure un pretesto  evidente, ti piomba addosso una malinconia universale. Così, a  tradimento, pensi tu. Mi pareva di stare bene, mi sembrava di essermi  ripreso, te la racconti.


Preso in pieno. Ieri, dopo 25 gocce di valium mi sono messo a letto e comunque mi sono fatto la notte insonne a soffrire. 

Durante la notte sono arrivato alla stessa tua (sua) conclusione che soffrire e' necessario e, nel lungo periodo, terapeutico.


----------



## iosolo (16 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Preso in pieno. Ieri, dopo 25 gocce di valium mi sono messo a letto e comunque mi sono fatto la notte insonne a soffrire.
> 
> Durante la notte sono arrivato alla stessa tua (sua) conclusione che soffrire e' necessario e, nel lungo periodo, terapeutico.


E' un percorso che va fatto. 
Se lasci degli irrisolti loro prima o poi tornano. Quando lo fanno, se è possibile, sembra che facciano più male.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Penso sia tutta una serie di cose messe insieme. È proprio saltato un tappo. Mi ero raggomitolata un po' questi giorni, e stavo meglio, ma adesso è saltato di nuovo.


Ma perchè ti circondi di persone che stanno male??

La tua ex era una randagetta tutta storta che hai salvato dalla strada. 
La tua amica, e credimi, lo dico senza il minimo disprezzo, sta d merda. 

Altri non so...ma mi pare che il trend sia questo...

Sei tu a stare male nina...ed è di te stessa che serve tu abbia cura. 

La tua rosa (cit) sei tu.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Preso in pieno. Ieri, dopo 25 gocce di valium mi sono messo a letto e comunque mi sono fatto la notte insonne a soffrire.
> 
> Durante la notte sono arrivato alla stessa tua (sua) conclusione che soffrire e' necessario e, nel lungo periodo, terapeutico.


Fatto più o meno la stessa cosa tua. e concordo. Ma credo di essere andata ad aprire una scatola che in questo momento doveva stare chiusa.


----------



## insane (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Fatto più o meno la stessa cosa tua. e concordo. Ma credo di essere andata ad aprire una scatola che in questo momento doveva stare chiusa.


Guarda, io la tenevo chiusa da un 7-10 giorni.. mi ero fatto anche un weekend in giro per l'europa a far festa illudendomi di poter dimenticare, o meglio, seppellire tutto.. Invece ieri pomeriggio ero in macchina e ho dovuto fare circa 300km per andare da un cliente. Tutto quel tempo da solo deve aver fatto cedere qualche serratura perche' a fine giornata dopo la riunione sono tornato a casa e sono esploso. 

A sto punto tengo sta scatoletta aperta qualche giorno cercando di assorbire al meglio quello che ne esce..


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci sono alti e bassi, come in tutti, io non mi preoccuperei troppo anche perchè è tuo il desiderio di attraversare presto questo momento.
> Per questo quando parli di "farti aiutare" mi trovi d'accordo, tu sai quello che vuoi, hai bisogno solo che qualcuno lo concretizzi con i fatti in modo da poter intraprendere il tuo cammino per uscire da questo momento buio.
> 
> Tra le varie stupidaggini che si leggono, l'altro giorno mi ha colpito questa:
> "Leggevo  questa intervista ad Ambra che è una donna intelligente e di come ha  vissuto il dolore della separazione. Della scelta di non anestetizzarlo,  di concedersi il lusso di piangere, di sentire tutto. Se non ci fossi  passata tempo fa (attraverso un lutto  sentimentale) non capirei un granché di quello che dice. Sarei ancora  alle soluzioni da posta del cuore, sarei agli "esci e divertiti",  "distraiti, viaggia, svagati, esci con altri". Le sue mi sembrerebbero  banalità. E invece la banalità sta nello stordirsi. Intendiamoci. Lo so  che quando si vive un lutto sentimentale lì per lì bere due bicchieri in  più o portarsi a letto gente a caso sembrano un panno freddo sulla  fronte calda, la verità peró è che non solo l'effetto di questi  palliativi è provvisorio,  ma fa un danno: rimandano il tempo del  dolore. Ti illudono di stare bene, di aver recuperato in fretta. E  invece poi accade che dopo qualche serata allegra o durante il weekend  al mare col palliativo di turno, ad un tratto, senza neppure un pretesto  evidente, ti piomba addosso una malinconia universale. Così, a  tradimento, pensi tu. Mi pareva di stare bene, mi sembrava di essermi  ripreso, te la racconti. E allora nel bel mezzo di una cena dove ti  divertivi fino a cinque minuti fa te ne vai. Guardi il palliativo che ti  sei portato al mare che magari è pure bello e gentile e vorresti che si  polverizzasse all'istante. Non succede a tradimento. Non stavi davvero  bene. Semplicemente, non sentivi. E il dolore non è una pagina che si  può saltare. Se lo fai, poi dovrai tornare indietro per capirci  qualcosa. Per rimettere a posto la trama. Il dolore bussa alla porta e  non si stanca di bussare finché non gli apri. Finché non lo accetti. Ci  vuole coraggio ad affrontarlo senza pudore. A mostrargli il volto, il  fianco. Per un po', se lo affronti, si sta da schifo, non si ha voglia  di palliativi, non si va in giro a seminare cadaveri, a fingere o a  rendersi ridicoli. Si è onestamente tristi. E però accade anche un'altra  cosa: in quel momento si ha un moto silenzioso di affetto per se  stessi. Non amore eh, che in quei momenti l'amore per se stessi è sotto  lo zerbino con l'autostima, ma proprio affetto. Tenerezza. Si ha la  sensazione di curare un malato, solo che il malato sei tu. Questo è il  primo segnale di un lutto elaborato con intelligenza. Poi, dopo aver  sofferto fino in fondo e senza sconti, si decide di ricominciare da se  stessi, ma questa è un'altra storia e ognuno se la scrive a modo suo.  Insomma. L'unica cosa che vi posso dire sulla sofferenza dopo un grande  amore se ci state passando o vi capiterà di passarci è "accettatela".  Non rimandare il tempo del dolore, tanto datemi retta: non avete  scampo." (Cit. @selvaggia Lucarelli)


Penso di dovermela piangere tutta e di essere stata imprudente in questo momento. Quoto tutto. Nemmeno a dire che fingevo di darmi alla pazza gioia. Preparicchiavo CV e dottorato, pensa te.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti circondi di persone che stanno male??
> 
> La tua ex era una randagetta tutta storta che hai salvato dalla strada.
> La tua amica, e credimi, lo dico senza il minimo disprezzo, sta d merda.
> ...


Ma cosa cazzo ne so, ipa, quando le conosco stanno bene, poi o si ammalano o je succede qualcosa. Io boh. Ma guarda, mi ha trattata di merda ma chissenefrega, so che non sta bene... volevo andare a fare una cosa bella a ridere assieme a lei e rendermi utile. Dopo il botto mi sa che era meglio che sparivo e basta, non ero in grado di sostenere e so' stata fessa: sto tremando come una foglia.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Guarda, io la tenevo chiusa da un 7-10 giorni.. mi ero fatto anche un weekend in giro per l'europa a far festa illudendomi di poter dimenticare, o meglio, seppellire tutto.. Invece ieri pomeriggio ero in macchina e ho dovuto fare circa 300km per andare da un cliente. Tutto quel tempo da solo deve aver fatto cedere qualche serratura perche' a fine giornata dopo la riunione sono tornato a casa e sono esploso.
> 
> A sto punto tengo sta scatoletta aperta qualche giorno cercando di assorbire al meglio quello che ne esce..


Cazzo. Ti sto capendo.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo ne so, ipa, quando le conosco stanno bene, poi o si ammalano o je succede qualcosa. Io boh. Ma guarda, mi ha trattata di merda ma chissenefrega, so che non sta bene... *volevo andare a fare una cosa bella a ridere assieme a lei e rendermi utile.* Dopo il botto mi sa che era meglio che sparivo e basta, non ero in grado di sostenere e so' stata fessa: sto tremando come una foglia.


La tua ex non si è ammalata poi...era una randagia quando l'hai raccolta.

La tua amica si è ammalata poi, non so la storia. Ma non è che se una è ammalata può fare la stronza. 
La malattia non agevola l'essere stronzi con gli altri. Se ti ha trattata di merda, sfanculala. Non vedo perchè farle sconti. 

E' lei che ha trattato di merda te. 

E se anche tu hai sbagliato qualcosa nel relazionarti con lei, malata o non malata, non è autorizzata a fare la stronza. Lo può fare. Ma si pippa anche le conseguenze. 

E questo permesso, sei tu che te lo dovresti dare nei suoi confronti. 

Il fatto che non stia bene non la autorizza a fare stare male gli altri. Segnatelo da qualche parte ben visibile. 

Questa è una trappola del circondarsi di persone che stanno male. 

Quante conoscenze hai che non hanno bisogno di una qualche tua utilità?
Con cui puoi essere te stessa senza doverti mettere a usare premure di vario tipo e genere? (premure che servono anche a te per tenere giù le parti più vitali e gioiose di te...fra l'altro...O che le fanno emergere non PER TE ma per l'altro, per sollevarlo). 

Smettila di darti della stronza. 

Hai TU bisogno di cose belle per te. 

Leggi quel grassetto...ti meriteresti un calcio in culo e un abbraccio, in alternanza.


----------



## nina (16 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La tua ex non si è ammalata poi...era una randagia quando l'hai raccolta.
> 
> La tua amica si è ammalata poi, non so la storia. Ma non è che se una è ammalata può fare la stronza.
> La malattia non agevola l'essere stronzi con gli altri. Se ti ha trattata di merda, sfanculala. Non vedo perchè farle sconti.
> ...


In tutta onestà, il resto delle mie amicizie sono più pulite, se mi passi il termine. Guarda, in questo caso specifico le voglio tanto bene, ma le ho detto che le coglio bene, ho esposto le mie ragioni e sinceramente taglio fuori senza problemi, malata o no mi hai fatto vedere che persona sei, non mi ci spreco. In questo specifico caso non mi sto dando della stronza, fra me e me dopo l'ultima volta dentro di me la mia amica l'avevo mandata affanculo e sono andata contro il mio buonsenso che mi diceva di stare ferma, perché ho pensato "se muore mi rimane qui".
Amicizie strette che si prendono cura di me a loro volta e mi fanno ridere gioiosamente ce le ho, lontane e affossatissime di lavoro. È il prezzo da pagare per essersene andate da dove abitavo: le vite si dilatano. (In che senso "tirare giù"?)


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Guarda, io la tenevo chiusa da un 7-10 giorni.. mi ero fatto anche un weekend in giro per l'europa a far festa illudendomi di poter dimenticare, o meglio, seppellire tutto.. Invece ieri pomeriggio ero in macchina e ho dovuto fare circa 300km per andare da un cliente. Tutto quel tempo da solo deve aver fatto cedere qualche serratura perche' a fine giornata dopo la riunione sono tornato a casa e sono esploso.
> 
> A sto punto tengo sta scatoletta aperta qualche giorno cercando di assorbire al meglio quello che ne esce..


:abbraccio:


nina ha detto:


> Penso di dovermela piangere tutta e di essere stata imprudente in questo momento. Quoto tutto. Nemmeno a dire che fingevo di darmi alla pazza gioia. Preparicchiavo CV e dottorato, pensa te.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci sono alti e bassi, come in tutti, io non mi preoccuperei troppo anche perchè è tuo il desiderio di attraversare presto questo momento.
> Per questo quando parli di "farti aiutare" mi trovi d'accordo, tu sai quello che vuoi, hai bisogno solo che qualcuno lo concretizzi con i fatti in modo da poter intraprendere il tuo cammino per uscire da questo momento buio.
> 
> Tra le varie stupidaggini che si leggono, l'altro giorno mi ha colpito questa:
> "Leggevo  questa intervista ad Ambra che è una donna intelligente e di come ha  vissuto il dolore della separazione. Della scelta di non anestetizzarlo,  di concedersi il lusso di piangere, di sentire tutto. Se non ci fossi  passata tempo fa (attraverso un lutto  sentimentale) non capirei un granché di quello che dice. Sarei ancora  alle soluzioni da posta del cuore, sarei agli "esci e divertiti",  "distraiti, viaggia, svagati, esci con altri". Le sue mi sembrerebbero  banalità. E invece la banalità sta nello stordirsi. Intendiamoci. Lo so  che quando si vive un lutto sentimentale lì per lì bere due bicchieri in  più o portarsi a letto gente a caso sembrano un panno freddo sulla  fronte calda, la verità peró è che non solo l'effetto di questi  palliativi è provvisorio,  ma fa un danno: rimandano il tempo del  dolore. Ti illudono di stare bene, di aver recuperato in fretta. E  invece poi accade che dopo qualche serata allegra o durante il weekend  al mare col palliativo di turno, ad un tratto, senza neppure un pretesto  evidente, ti piomba addosso una malinconia universale. Così, a  tradimento, pensi tu. Mi pareva di stare bene, mi sembrava di essermi  ripreso, te la racconti. E allora nel bel mezzo di una cena dove ti  divertivi fino a cinque minuti fa te ne vai. Guardi il palliativo che ti  sei portato al mare che magari è pure bello e gentile e vorresti che si  polverizzasse all'istante. Non succede a tradimento. Non stavi davvero  bene. Semplicemente, non sentivi. E il dolore non è una pagina che si  può saltare. Se lo fai, poi dovrai tornare indietro per capirci  qualcosa. Per rimettere a posto la trama. Il dolore bussa alla porta e  non si stanca di bussare finché non gli apri. Finché non lo accetti. Ci  vuole coraggio ad affrontarlo senza pudore. A mostrargli il volto, il  fianco. Per un po', se lo affronti, si sta da schifo, non si ha voglia  di palliativi, non si va in giro a seminare cadaveri, a fingere o a  rendersi ridicoli. Si è onestamente tristi. E però accade anche un'altra  cosa: in quel momento si ha un moto silenzioso di affetto per se  stessi. Non amore eh, che in quei momenti l'amore per se stessi è sotto  lo zerbino con l'autostima, ma proprio affetto. Tenerezza. Si ha la  sensazione di curare un malato, solo che il malato sei tu. Questo è il  primo segnale di un lutto elaborato con intelligenza. Poi, dopo aver  sofferto fino in fondo e senza sconti, si decide di ricominciare da se  stessi, ma questa è un'altra storia e ognuno se la scrive a modo suo.  Insomma. L'unica cosa che vi posso dire sulla sofferenza dopo un grande  amore se ci state passando o vi capiterà di passarci è "accettatela".  Non rimandare il tempo del dolore, tanto datemi retta: non avete  scampo." (Cit. @selvaggia Lucarelli)


Mi dispiace essere concorde con la Lucarelli.


----------



## insane (16 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Grazie zia


----------



## Divì (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace essere concorde con la Lucarelli.


Idem


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2017)

*...*

Sono ahimè d'accordo anche io con la Lucarelli, anche se tutto questo, con linguaggio diverso, viene detto anche qui dentro, da parecchi.

Potrei azzardare a sintetizzare il tutto con il "fare pace" col passato, fare pace con proprio dolore, fare pace (in ultima istanza) con se stessi...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace essere concorde con la Lucarelli.


Pure a me 
Però in questo caso ha centrato bene il punto del dover necessariamente  affrontare il dolore e lo sconforto


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pure a me
> Però in questo caso ha centrato bene il punto del dover necessariamente  affrontare il dolore e lo sconforto


Vedo che la simpatia della Lucarelli è diffusa. 
Vi dirò a me non dispiace. Mi piace come scrive, non è mai banale. 
Togliendo le ospitate e le stupidate da gossip, invece ha degli spunti interessanti, mai dentro al coro tra l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Vedo che la simpatia della Lucarelli è diffusa.
> Vi dirò a me non dispiace. Mi piace come scrive, non è mai banale.
> Togliendo le ospitate e le stupidate da gossip, invece ha degli spunti interessanti, mai dentro al coro tra l'altro.


Ha una presenza fisica che trasmette un'idea di falso.


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha una presenza fisica che trasmette un'idea di falso.


  Però mica gliene possiamo fare una colpa se è una bella donna e ha due tette da paura... ...io invidio anche quel suo toyboy!


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha una presenza fisica che trasmette un'idea di falso.


E' opportunista, falsa, presuntuosa.
Non è stupida, purtroppo.
Sa anche come manipolare i suoi follower con post adeguati allo scopo. 
Fomentatrice di odio e intolleranza sotto la veste dei buoni propositi.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Maggio 2017)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Vedo che la simpatia della Lucarelli è diffusa.
> Vi dirò a me non dispiace. Mi piace come scrive, non è mai banale.
> Togliendo le ospitate e le stupidate da gossip, invece ha degli spunti interessanti, mai dentro al coro tra l'altro.


Mi sembra di ricordare che sia piuttosto "bona" ma non l'ho mai seguita e non so bene che faccia

Ma su quelle righe mi trovo concorde con lei


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Però mica gliene possiamo fare una colpa se è una bella donna e ha due *tette* da paura... ...io invidio anche quel suo toyboy!


Potrebbe ucciderti o chiamare il tuo datore di lavoro per questo commento, e farti licenziare...
Anche se i suoi selfie mettono sempre in mostra volutamente il petto (mi cautelo usando un linguaggio inoffensivo, casomai dovesse passare di qui...).


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' opportunista, falsa, presuntuosa.
> Non è stupida, purtroppo.
> Sa anche come manipolare i suoi follower con post adeguati allo scopo.
> Fomentatrice di odio e intolleranza sotto la veste dei buoni propositi.


Esattamente. È ambigua. Ma anche fisicamente, con le espressioni trasmette simulazione.


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' opportunista, falsa, presuntuosa.
> Non è stupida, purtroppo.
> Sa anche come manipolare i suoi follower con post adeguati allo scopo.
> Fomentatrice di odio e intolleranza sotto la veste dei buoni propositi.


Lapidario!


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe ucciderti o chiamare il tuo datore di lavoro per questo commento, e farti licenziare...
> Anche se i suoi selfie mettono sempre in mostra volutamente il petto (mi cautelo usando un linguaggio inoffensivo, casomai dovesse passare di qui...).


La sua battaglia per il cyberbullismo la trovo una cosa sensata. 
Trovo che davvero i "leoni da tastiera" che nascosti dietro un nick perdano ogni controllo, dando della puttana a destra a manca siano solamente dei grandi vigliacchi, però purtroppo fanno dei grandissimi danni. 

Comunque rimane che non è così malvagia per me.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La sua battaglia per il cyberbullismo la trovo una cosa sensata.
> Trovo che davvero i "leoni da tastiera" che nascosti dietro un nick perdano ogni controllo, dando della puttana a destra a manca siano solamente dei grandi vigliacchi, però purtroppo fanno dei grandissimi danni.
> 
> Comunque rimane che non è così malvagia per me.


Però lei, che non è una adolescente brufolosa e isolata, usa la propria visibilità per fare la stessa cosa.
Questa è la sua ambiguità.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però lei, che non è una adolescente brufolosa e isolata, usa la propria visibilità per fare la stessa cosa.
> Questa è la sua ambiguità.


Esatto.
Io la seguivo, ho smesso di farlo proprio per questo.
Forte coi deboli, tra l'altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Vedo che la simpatia della Lucarelli è diffusa.
> Vi dirò a me non dispiace. Mi piace come scrive, non è mai banale.
> Togliendo le ospitate e le stupidate da gossip, invece ha degli spunti interessanti, mai dentro al coro tra l'altro.


A me da fastidio l'eccessiva arroganza e talvolta saccenza però si espone e si becca pure degli insulti quindi presumo abbia le spalle larghe


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me da fastidio l'eccessiva arroganza e talvolta saccenza però si espone e si becca pure degli insulti quindi presumo abbia le spalle larghe


Ha appoggi proprio per la sua ambiguità. Si vede dove scrive.
Del resto fa parte della schiera dei primi blogger (o anche primi YouTuber) che hanno vinto un terno al lotto e che ora devono restare servi di chi li ha miracolati.


----------



## Divì (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha appoggi proprio per la sua ambiguità. Si vede dove scrive.
> Del resto fa parte della schiera dei primi blogger (o anche primi YouTuber) che hanno vinto un terno al lotto e che ora devono restare servi di chi li ha miracolati.


Standing ovation!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha appoggi proprio per la sua ambiguità. Si vede dove scrive.
> Del resto fa parte della schiera dei primi blogger (o anche primi YouTuber) che hanno vinto un terno al lotto e che ora devono restare servi di chi li ha miracolati.


Ah questo sicuro guadagnano diversi soldini con i blog


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' opportunista, falsa, presuntuosa.
> Non è stupida, purtroppo.
> Sa anche come manipolare i suoi follower con post adeguati allo scopo.
> Fomentatrice di odio e intolleranza sotto la veste dei buoni propositi.


A me ha bloccato 

L ho conosciuta ad un e eto aziendale 
È una bella donna La seguivo  su un social e qualche volta mi faceva ridere dai 
Presuntuosa ma ironica 

Poi aveva fatto un commento su una della TV che ha perso un figlio con un sarcasmo feroce 
L ho criticata o meglio ho detto cosa pensavo mi ha bannato 
Sopravvivo eh

Il toy no non mi piace il genere


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe ucciderti o chiamare il tuo datore di lavoro per questo commento, e farti licenziare...
> Anche se i suoi selfie mettono sempre in mostra volutamente il petto (mi cautelo usando un linguaggio inoffensivo, casomai dovesse passare di qui...).


 anche quella sera a Milano si lamentava degli occhi puntati la
Ma ragazza mia le hai praticam nel vassoio 

Comunque forse bisogna essere così sicure di se e mostrare io X anni le ho imboscate al liceo


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La sua battaglia per il cyberbullismo la trovo una cosa sensata.
> Trovo che davvero i "leoni da tastiera" che nascosti dietro un nick perdano ogni controllo, dando della puttana a destra a manca siano solamente dei grandi vigliacchi, però purtroppo fanno dei grandissimi danni.
> 
> Comunque rimane che non è così malvagia per me.


Malvagia mo ma non puoi attaccare una donna che ha perso un figlio ...cattivo gusto


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Io la seguivo, ho smesso di farlo proprio per questo.
> Forte coi deboli, tra l'altro.


A me ripeto dopo un paio  di scambi mi ha bloccata


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> A me ripeto dopo un paio  di scambi mi ha bloccata


Tipico.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> A me ha bloccato
> 
> L ho conosciuta ad un e eto aziendale
> È una bella donna La seguivo  su un social e qualche volta mi faceva ridere dai
> ...


È capace di grande crudeltà e in particolare nei confronti delle donne.


----------



## nina (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È capace di grande crudeltà e in particolare nei confronti delle donne.


È strano, perché non considero la Lucarelli una persona poco intelligente, spesso i suoi interventi hanno senso. Il problema è che è una persona estremamente sgradevole. E se lo sei, a che cazzo ti serve essere intelligente?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È strano, perché non considero la Lucarelli una persona poco intelligente, spesso i suoi interventi hanno senso. Il problema è che è una persona estremamente sgradevole. E se lo sei, a che cazzo ti serve essere intelligente?


Non è che i dittatori siano tonti.
Ognuno usa l'intelligenza come sceglie. È pieno il mondo di manipolatori.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È strano, perché non considero la Lucarelli una persona poco intelligente, spesso i suoi interventi hanno senso. Il problema è che è una persona estremamente sgradevole. E se lo sei, a che cazzo ti serve essere intelligente?


A te stesso.


----------



## nina (21 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A te stesso.


In effetti, è un modo di porla


----------



## nina (21 Maggio 2017)

Sono stata fuori città, questo we, e continuo a leggervi tutti.
Appurato il fatto che sto praticamente vivendo per inerzia, certe volte mi chiedo se l'ho pressata troppo: ho amici che stanno insieme da quando avevano 17 anni, e mi viene da pensare che o io non sapevo come prenderla e le facevo pressione, o magari lei non mi ha mai amata, o magari tutte e due le cose. Mi pento un po' di non averla chiamata il giorno dopo, subito: ho ascoltato gli altri che mi erano attorno e ho trattenuto l'istinto. Mi vengono seriamente grossi dubbi su come mi comporto io con gli altri, e se davvero sono io a non essere chiara e ad essere troppo intransigente. Se lei si negava, io mi arrabbiavo e la sgridavo, pensando fra me e me "se mi dici che sono importante, perché ti neghi?". Ho taciuto tante cose che potevo formulare con calma, con trasparenza, al posto di calargliele dall'alto come un rimprovero. Nei momenti in cui mi faceva vedere uno spiraglio, prima che la scoprissi, avrei voluto tenderle la mano e non irrigidirmi. Continuo a sentirmi una pirla intransigente e ho questo disagio fisico addosso che non se ne va... fra l'altro mi è stato detto che in realtà l'Escitalopram non è così blando, e che ci sono persone che davvero dopo aver preso antidepressivi cambiano... mah. Schiaccio tutto dentro e cerco di fare, di non perdere i miei obiettivi, e la sua mancanza (neppure la rabbia nei suoi confronti, è questa la cosa grave!!) mi schiaccia come un piombo. Certe volte mi domando se una persona così possa maturare col tempo e rendersi conto di quello che ha perso... ma se si rende conto, anche volendo, non è detto che torni indietro, o che me lo dica. Pensavo di aver costruito delle cose, invece mi trovo senza nulla... certe volte fantastico di cercare lavoro all'estero, ma ho già vissuto in due posti diversi, non ce la faccio a sradicarmi di nuovo. E con tutto che questo posto mi fa star male adesso non voglio andare via: non ho più amici e non mi ha rivoluta nella sua vita, abbiamo cambiato strade, ma non me la sento di allontanarmi di migliaia di km per andare in un posto dove non potrei parlare italiano tutto il giorno. C'è solitudine e solitudine.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sono stata fuori città, questo we, e continuo a leggervi tutti.
> Appurato il fatto che sto praticamente vivendo per inerzia, certe volte mi chiedo se l'ho pressata troppo: ho amici che stanno insieme da quando avevano 17 anni, e mi viene da pensare che o io non sapevo come prenderla e le facevo pressione, o magari lei non mi ha mai amata, o magari tutte e due le cose. Mi pento un po' di non averla chiamata il giorno dopo, subito: ho ascoltato gli altri che mi erano attorno e ho trattenuto l'istinto. Mi vengono seriamente grossi dubbi su come mi comporto io con gli altri, e se davvero sono io a non essere chiara e ad essere troppo intransigente. Se lei si negava, io mi arrabbiavo e la sgridavo, pensando fra me e me "se mi dici che sono importante, perché ti neghi?". Ho taciuto tante cose che potevo formulare con calma, con trasparenza, al posto di calargliele dall'alto come un rimprovero. Nei momenti in cui mi faceva vedere uno spiraglio, prima che la scoprissi, avrei voluto tenderle la mano e non irrigidirmi. Continuo a sentirmi una pirla intransigente e ho questo disagio fisico addosso che non se ne va... fra l'altro mi è stato detto che in realtà l'Escitalopram non è così blando, e che ci sono persone che davvero dopo aver preso antidepressivi cambiano... mah. Schiaccio tutto dentro e cerco di fare, di non perdere i miei obiettivi, e la sua mancanza (neppure la rabbia nei suoi confronti, è questa la cosa grave!!) mi schiaccia come un piombo. Certe volte mi domando se una persona così possa maturare col tempo e rendersi conto di quello che ha perso... ma se si rende conto, anche volendo, non è detto che torni indietro, o che me lo dica. Pensavo di aver costruito delle cose, invece mi trovo senza nulla... certe volte fantastico di cercare lavoro all'estero, ma ho già vissuto in due posti diversi, non ce la faccio a sradicarmi di nuovo. E con tutto che questo posto mi fa star male adesso non voglio andare via: non ho più amici e non mi ha rivoluta nella sua vita, abbiamo cambiato strade, ma non me la sento di allontanarmi di migliaia di km per andare in un posto dove non potrei parlare italiano tutto il giorno. C'è solitudine e solitudine.


Ma se lei ti ha trattata come ha fatto e tu sei ugualmente disponibile verso di lei, come può il tuo comportamento aver determinato il suo allontanamento?
Lo vedi che ricadi nel loop.
Non consiste nel pensare a lei, ma nel pensare sempre agli stessi fatti immaginando come avresti potuto modificare la realtà.
Ma la realtà è già avvenuta e non puoi fare nulla per cambiarla.
È insensato rimuginare.


----------



## nina (22 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se lei ti ha trattata come ha fatto e tu sei ugualmente disponibile verso di lei, come può il tuo comportamento aver determinato il suo allontanamento?
> Lo vedi che ricadi nel loop.
> Non consiste nel pensare a lei, ma nel pensare sempre agli stessi fatti immaginando come avresti potuto modificare la realtà.
> Ma la realtà è già avvenuta e non puoi fare nulla per cambiarla.
> È insensato rimuginare.


In realtà... non so come spiegarlo per iscritto, ma mi sto facendo tutta una serie di domande su come io mi comporto con gli altri, su quanto i miei comportamenti interferiscano con gli altri... che io non possa fare niente per cambiare i fatti non lo metto in dubbio, mi domsndo solo che deve per forza esserci stato un momento in cui le cose sono precipitate le la colpa era 50-50, e mi chiedo cos'è che io non ho visto, cosa nel modo in cui mi comporto possa aver fatto saltar fuori un "ok no che palle". Posto che lei si è comportata certamente malissimo nei miei confronti, eh. Cosa fa scattare il "per me sei tutto" e trasformarlo in "mi hai rotto il cazzo"? Ci sono delle cose che né io né lei riuscivamo a gestire, probabilmente? Era semplicemente lei che non ragiona come la gente equilibrata, o ero io? O si è semplicemente stufsata come possono stufarsi tutti? Io intanto ho perso davvero una persona che aveva importanza, con cui ho fatto attivamente progetti per anni, incoraggiata, pure, che se n'è andata così, cambiando carattere nel mentre. Lei ha perso nessuno. È difficile pensare di essere nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In realtà... non so come spiegarlo per iscritto, ma mi sto facendo tutta una serie di domande su come io mi comporto con gli altri, su quanto i miei comportamenti interferiscano con gli altri... che io non possa fare niente per cambiare i fatti non lo metto in dubbio, mi domsndo solo che deve per forza esserci stato un momento in cui le cose sono precipitate le la colpa era 50-50, e mi chiedo cos'è che io non ho visto, cosa nel modo in cui mi comporto possa aver fatto saltar fuori un "ok no che palle". Posto che lei si è comportata certamente malissimo nei miei confronti, eh. Cosa fa scattare il "per me sei tutto" e trasformarlo in "mi hai rotto il cazzo"? Ci sono delle cose che né io né lei riuscivamo a gestire, probabilmente? Era semplicemente lei che non ragiona come la gente equilibrata, o ero io? O si è semplicemente stufsata come possono stufarsi tutti? Io intanto ho perso davvero una persona che aveva importanza, con cui ho fatto attivamente progetti per anni, incoraggiata, pure, che se n'è andata così, cambiando carattere nel mentre. Lei ha perso nessuno. È difficile pensare di essere nessuno.


Ma no!
Come fa una ragazza intelligente e colta come te usare il pensiero magico per analizzare le relazioni?
Magari funzionassero come presupponi tu!
Non è che due si mettono insieme sull'onda di affinità e attrazione e se si seguono le istruzioni la relazione prosegue senza intoppi.
Non è così neanche se ci si mette insieme da adulti e già formati. Figurati se succede da ragazzi quando si è in continua evoluzione e i sentimenti nascono e muoiono anche in mesi, altro che anni.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

Approfitta della ricchezza di questo forum.
Leggi come finiscono gli amori e storie di decenni.
Non sto dicendo che la tua storia non sia stata importante. Lo è stata certamente come tutte le storie negli anni di formazione.
Sto dicendo che c'è tanto da imparare dalle storie degli altri. Si vedono anche come alcune erano proprio partite male perché su basi differenti per i due. Ci sono storie dalle quali potresti anche vedere come finiscono amore e attrazione senza che nessuno abbia fatto niente di sbagliato.


----------



## nina (22 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Come fa una ragazza intelligente e colta come te usare il pensiero magico per analizzare le relazioni?
> Magari funzionassero come presupponi tu!
> Non è che due si mettono insieme sull'onda di affinità e attrazione e se si seguono le istruzioni la relazione prosegue senza intoppi.
> Non è così neanche se ci si mette insieme da adulti e già formati. Figurati se succede da ragazzi quando si è in continua evoluzione e i sentimenti nascono e muoiono anche in mesi, altro che anni.


Sai cosa, è che negli ultimi anni mi sembra proprio di non riuscire più a rapportarmi con gli altri: o gli altri sono diventati troppo stronzi, o sono io che alterno eccessuva malleabilità ad eccessiva durezza. Non sto assolutamente dicendo che potevo davvero cambiare le cose col mio comportamento, ma di certo c'era un problema di comunicazione di fondo, anche se lei ha voluto allontanarsi. È ovviamente, fra tutte e due, lei quella che si è comportata oggettivamente veramente male (e probabilmente ha pure la memoria molto corta, perché io me la ricordo com'era, un anno e mezzo fa, mi ricordo anche quando mi diceva "che stupida ero a non volerti parlare a telefono, avevi ragione"). C'è ultimamente qualcosa che non mi torna proprio nel mio modo di essere, e vorrei darmi una risposta che basti almeno per rimettere il tappo sopra alle cose quando le cose saltano, per poter funzionare io durante il giorno. Leggere vi leggo tantissimo, è anche per quello che mi faccio domande: in fin dei conti, la possibilità di parlare "a caldo" non gliel'ho mai data. Mi sento di aver buttato io via delle cose, e so che un'affermazione simile non può essere che vera per metà. Ho sempre avuto il sentore di perdere delle occasioni, nella vita... e vivo questa cosa come un fallimento.


----------



## iosolo (22 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sai cosa, è che negli ultimi anni mi sembra proprio di non riuscire più a rapportarmi con gli altri: o gli altri sono diventati troppo stronzi, o sono io che alterno eccessuva malleabilità ad eccessiva durezza. Non sto assolutamente dicendo che potevo davvero cambiare le cose col mio comportamento, ma di certo c'era un problema di comunicazione di fondo, anche se lei ha voluto allontanarsi. È ovviamente, fra tutte e due, lei quella che si è comportata oggettivamente veramente male (e probabilmente ha pure la memoria molto corta, perché io me la ricordo com'era, un anno e mezzo fa, mi ricordo anche quando mi diceva "che stupida ero a non volerti parlare a telefono, avevi ragione"). C'è ultimamente qualcosa che non mi torna proprio nel mio modo di essere, e vorrei darmi una risposta che basti almeno per rimettere il tappo sopra alle cose quando le cose saltano, per poter funzionare io durante il giorno. Leggere vi leggo tantissimo, è anche per quello che mi faccio domande: in fin dei conti, la possibilità di parlare "a caldo" non gliel'ho mai data. Mi sento di aver buttato io via delle cose, e so che un'affermazione simile non può essere che vera per metà. Ho sempre avuto il sentore di perdere delle occasioni, nella vita... e vivo questa cosa come un fallimento.


Ciao cara, 
quando tutto salta è giusto fare dei bilanci... ma accipicchiolina non essere troppo severa con te stessa. 
Sei una grande persona e nessuno è perfetto. Utilizza la stessa bontà con cui giudichi gli altri anche per te stessa. 

Comunque non è da tutti, mettersi così in discussione...


----------



## nina (22 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> quando tutto salta è giusto fare dei bilanci... ma accipicchiolina non essere troppo severa con te stessa.
> Sei una grande persona e nessuno è perfetto. Utilizza la stessa bontà con cui giudichi l'altri anche per te stessa.
> 
> Comunque non è da tutti, mettersi così in discussione...


C'è qualche patpologia che ha come sintomo fondamentale l'eccesso di autocritica?

(Io lo so qual è la verità: in realtà io mi domando, mi domando, ma il punto è che mi fa male dirmi che si era stancata/che non mi amava più/che non potevo farci nulla, me sa.)


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In realtà... non so come spiegarlo per iscritto, ma mi sto facendo tutta una serie di domande su come io mi comporto con gli altri, su quanto i miei comportamenti interferiscano con gli altri... che io non possa fare niente per cambiare i fatti non lo metto in dubbio, mi domsndo solo che deve per forza esserci stato un momento in cui le cose sono precipitate le la colpa era 50-50, e mi chiedo cos'è che io non ho visto, cosa nel modo in cui mi comporto possa aver fatto saltar fuori un "ok no che palle". Posto che lei si è comportata certamente malissimo nei miei confronti, eh. *Cosa fa scattare il "per me sei tutto" e trasformarlo in "mi hai rotto il cazzo"? *Ci sono delle cose che né io né lei riuscivamo a gestire, probabilmente? Era semplicemente lei che non ragiona come la gente equilibrata, o ero io? O si è semplicemente stufsata come possono stufarsi tutti? Io intanto ho perso davvero una persona che aveva importanza, con cui ho fatto attivamente progetti per anni, incoraggiata, pure, che se n'è andata così, cambiando carattere nel mentre. *Lei ha perso nessuno. È difficile pensare di essere nessuno*.


Il "tutto" e il "nessuno", ecco cosa fa scattare la trasformazione in "mi hai rotto il cazzo". Non è vero che tu sei nessuno, non è vero che lei è/era tutto. 

Tutto qua, ma è tanta roba...


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> C'è qualche patpologia che ha come sintomo fondamentale l'eccesso di autocritica?
> 
> (Io lo so qual è la verità: in realtà io mi domando, mi domando, ma il punto è che mi fa male dirmi che si era stancata/che non mi amava più/che non potevo farci nulla, me sa.)


Ti prescrivo questa cura: 

*Ernesto Ragazzoni, Laude dei pacifici lapponi e dell'olio di merluzzo* 
_
Ben tappati dentro i poveri,
__ma fidati lor ricoveri,
__mentre, lento, sui tizzoni
__cuoce il lor desinaruzzo,
__i pacifici lapponi
__bevon l'olio di merluzzo._ 

_Fuori il vento piglia a schiaffi
quattro o cinque abeti squallidi:
gli orsi bianchi sono pallidi
pel gran freddo, e si dan graffi
l'un con l'altro per distrarsi..._ 



_Oh! bisogna ricordarsi
che ormai nevica da mesi;
fiumi e rivi presi al laccio
dell'inverno, son di ghiaccio
(e che ghiaccio! perché il ghiaccio
è assai freddo in quei paesi)._ 
_Ma che importa lor? Ghiottoni
dallo stomaco di struzzo,
i pacifici lapponi
bevon l'olio di merluzzo.
E son là, raccolti e stretti,
padre, madre, zii, bambini
(battezziamoli lappini,
i lapponi pargoletti?)
e poi c'è la nonna, il nonno,
qualche amico dei vicini;_ 
_ciascun preso già dal sonno
perché ha l'epa troppo piena
già di grasso di balena;
pure, a nuove imbandigioni
ogni dente torna aguzzo,
e i pacifici lapponi
bevon l'olio di merluzzo._ 
_Beätissimi! Fra poco,
tutti e quanti russeranno
in catasta attorno al fuoco.
Poi, doman, si leveranno,
mangeranno e riberranno
il buon olio di cui sopra,
e così, per tutto l'anno
sempre... fin che moriranno._ 
_Così svolgesi la loro
vita, piana e senza scosse,
senza mai quell'ansia insana
che ci muta in pellirosse;
senza il fiel, senza la bile
necessari all'uom civile._ 
_Ho da dirvelo? Una smania
prepotente mi dilania,
ed invan da più stagioni
in me dentro la rintuzzo...
Vo' in Lapponia, tra i lapponi,
a ber l'olio di merluzzo._


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sai cosa, è che negli ultimi anni mi sembra proprio di non riuscire più a rapportarmi con gli altri: o gli altri sono diventati troppo stronzi, o sono io che alterno eccessuva malleabilità ad eccessiva durezza. Non sto assolutamente dicendo che potevo davvero cambiare le cose col mio comportamento, ma di certo c'era un problema di comunicazione di fondo, anche se lei ha voluto allontanarsi. È ovviamente, fra tutte e due, lei quella che si è comportata oggettivamente veramente male (e probabilmente ha pure la memoria molto corta, perché io me la ricordo com'era, un anno e mezzo fa, mi ricordo anche quando mi diceva "che stupida ero a non volerti parlare a telefono, avevi ragione"). C'è ultimamente qualcosa che non mi torna proprio nel mio modo di essere, e vorrei darmi una risposta che basti almeno per rimettere il tappo sopra alle cose quando le cose saltano, per poter funzionare io durante il giorno. Leggere vi leggo tantissimo, è anche per quello che mi faccio domande: in fin dei conti, la possibilità di parlare "a caldo" non gliel'ho mai data. Mi sento di aver buttato io via delle cose, e so che un'affermazione simile non può essere che vera per metà. Ho sempre avuto il sentore di *perdere delle occasion*i, nella vita... e vivo questa cosa come un fallimento.


Questo deriva dall'idea di merito e poter determinare le cose e le reazioni degli altri più di quanto è possibile.


----------



## nina (23 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti prescrivo questa cura:
> 
> *Ernesto Ragazzoni, Laude dei pacifici lapponi e dell'olio di merluzzo*
> _
> ...


È la metafora di calma zen più spassosa che io abbia mai letto.


----------



## nina (23 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il "tutto" e il "nessuno", ecco cosa fa scattare la trasformazione in "mi hai rotto il cazzo". Non è vero che tu sei nessuno, non è vero che lei è/era tutto.
> 
> Tutto qua, ma è tanta roba...


Intendevo che LEI era la prima a dire a me che io ero la persona più importante della sua vita. È questo cambio di idea che mi brucia.


----------



## nina (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo deriva dall'idea di merito e poter determinare le cose e le reazioni degli altri più di quanto è possibile.


Possibile. Penso ci sia anche dell'altro, dietro, ma non sono certa di voler guardare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Intendevo che LEI era la prima a dire a me che io ero la persona più importante della sua vita. È questo cambio di idea che mi brucia.


Si cambia idea.
Ci sono sessantottini che sono finiti col Silvio.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si cambia idea.
> Ci sono sessantottini che sono finiti col Silvio.


Beh questa permettimi di quotartela. Scusa la mia invadenza signora bruni


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Intendevo che LEI era la prima a dire a me che io ero la persona più importante della sua vita. È questo cambio di idea che mi brucia.


Vale anche la reciproca. Il dilemma tutto/niente è il dilemma del desiderio, ma è falso, perchè noi non viviamo nel mondo del desiderio, viviamo nel mondo reale. Il reale è ciò che pone limiti insormontabili (p.es. la morte).


----------



## nina (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si cambia idea.
> Ci sono sessantottini che sono finiti col Silvio.


Sto sghignazzando come una cretina


----------



## nina (23 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Vale anche la reciproca. Il dilemma tutto/niente è il dilemma del desiderio, ma è falso, perchè noi non viviamo nel mondo del desiderio, viviamo nel mondo reale. Il reale è ciò che pone limiti insormontabili (p.es. la morte).


(Ma poi io sinceramente io mi sarei accontentata di non essere la persona che vedeva solo il weekend, eh. Nel senso, avrei preferito che non mi dicesse nulla, ma che volesse vedermi di più... volevo una cosa... tranquilla? Mi è stato detto da un professionista, ieri, che sono molto forte, ho solo avuto delle pretese nei confronti di una persona molto più instabile e immatura di me. Io non mi sarei mai sognata di dire mai nella vita che sono la persona più importante, se poi voglio vederti a piccole dosi. Se lo sei, te lo dimostro. Certe volte ho l'impressione che gli altri andassero bene, perché erano persone 'nuove', e io no. Ragazzi, che vi devo dire, arriverà un momento in cui smetterà di bruciarmi. È tutto un groviglio.)


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> (Ma poi io sinceramente io mi sarei accontentata di non essere la persona che vedeva solo il weekend, eh. Nel senso, avrei preferito che non mi dicesse nulla, ma che volesse vedermi di più... volevo una cosa... tranquilla? *Mi è stato detto da un professionista, ieri, che sono molto forte, ho solo avuto delle pretese nei confronti di una persona molto più instabile e immatura di me. *Io non mi sarei mai sognata di dire mai nella vita che sono la persona più importante, se poi voglio vederti a piccole dosi. Se lo sei, te lo dimostro. *Certe volte ho l'impressione che gli altri andassero bene, perché erano persone 'nuove', e io no*. Ragazzi, che vi devo dire, arriverà un momento in cui smetterà di bruciarmi. È tutto un groviglio.)


Concordo col professionista. Tu probabilmente sei forte perchè hai dovuto superare, e hai superato brillantemente, un difficile confronto la realtà (la tua disabilità). 
Non è improbabile che la tua impressione sia fondata. In una persona instabile e immatura come la tua amica, una persona, cioè, che continua a scambiare i suoi desideri per un programma di vita, c'è l'evento ricorsivo in cui il desiderio, che tende all'infinito, si accorge che l'oggetto sul quale si è concentrato infinito non è; e ricomincia daccapo con un altro oggetto, e poi un altro, un altro, un altro. E' la botte delle Danaidi.


----------



## nina (24 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Concordo col professionista. Tu probabilmente sei forte perchè hai dovuto superare, e hai superato brillantemente, un difficile confronto la realtà (la tua disabilità).
> Non è improbabile che la tua impressione sia fondata. In una persona instabile e immatura come la tua amica, una persona, cioè, che continua a scambiare i suoi desideri per un programma di vita, c'è l'evento ricorsivo in cui il desiderio, che tende all'infinito, si accorge che l'oggetto sul quale si è concentrato infinito non è; e ricomincia daccapo con un altro oggetto, e poi un altro, un altro, un altro. E' la botte delle Danaidi.


Io spero di non essere io quella che scambia i desideri per progetti di vita. Mi è stato anche detto da un'altra persona che non ho problemi di mio, me li hanno fatti venire!  Che poi a me spesso viene pure il dubbio che magari tutti sentono solo la mia campana e magari lei è semplicemente più razionale di me e sono io ad avere una visione distorta del reale.
Minchia, meno male che ho preso Storia e non Filosofia comunque.


----------



## nina (24 Maggio 2017)

Ma poi in realtà penso che adesso lei consideri i rapporti umani molto in superficie... anche il modo in cui parlava di noi una delle ultime volte che ci siamo sentite mi ha fatto venire i brividi: "eh, ma la nostra era la situazione ideale, si diventa amici e poi ci si innamora, ma ci si innamora una o due volte nella vita, se poi nel frattempo uno vuole fare cose, si trova qualcuno... se non ti piace, almeno hai detto no a uno che non ti piace molto!"... E io volevo risponderle "Certo, adesso che l'hai sbattuta in faccia al primo pezzo di merda hai capito che ti piace aprire le gambe e fare la donna vissuta, complimenti!". Lei è quella che scopa in mezzo alle amichette ingenue e verginelle e questa cosa la fa sentire molto figa, ci metto la mano sul fuoco. E mi viene in mente che sa benissimo di avermi ferita parecchio, e il mio dolore era un peso scomodo. Per come l'aveva messa lei, se non era una robetta così ma io sono una di quelle due volte massimo in cui ti innamori... allora perché mi lasci andare?! E SOPRATTUTTO PERCHÉ NE PARLAVA CON ME. Allora mi avesse detto "guarda, lo sto facendo apposta per ferirti" mi avrebbe fatto più piacere. L'ultima volta mi ha detto che non era questione di sesso, ma proprio di sentimenti... insomma, ti facevo proprio schifo. Ma scommetto che se io smettevo di rinfacciarle cose, un pensiero ce lo faceva pure.


----------



## nina (24 Maggio 2017)

... e ci sta che me lo dico per lusingarmi: manco a scopare ero più buona, per lei. Le facevo schifo punto.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> ... e ci sta che me lo dico per lusingarmi: manco a scopare ero più buona, per lei. Le facevo schifo punto.


Secondo me l'hai caricata di aspettative che non si sentiva di sostenere.Se non vado errata la tua ex ha 21 anni. Non la sto difendendo, avrebbe dovuto troncare anziché ingannarti.Però 21 anni restano per tanti un po' pochini per guardare una storia in prospettiva. Non si è sentita di prendere un impegno, e lo ha dimostrato in una maniera sbagliatissima.Non voglio sminuire la tua storia e meno che meno il tuo dolore. Ma capita.


----------



## nina (24 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me l'hai caricata di aspettative che non si sentiva di sostenere.Se non vado errata la tua ex ha 21 anni. Non la sto difendendo, avrebbe dovuto troncare anziché ingannarti.Però 21 anni restano per tanti un po' pochini per guardare una storia in prospettiva. Non si è sentita di prendere un impegno, e lo ha dimostrato in una maniera sbagliatissima.Non voglio sminuire la tua storia e meno che meno il tuo dolore. Ma capita.


È probabile, non dico di no, ma mi ha assicurato per anni che l'impegno se l'era preso con una ponderatezza che all'inizio-inizio non le avevo visto. Da quando ha cominciato a prendere le pasticche e frequenta gente all'università è cambiata veramente in un modo che io non mi faccio capace. Mi dà l'idea che cambi personalità a seconda delle persone con cui sta, perché mi parlava tutta contenta della gente che frequenta e a me francamente sembrano una manica di coglioni, e lei prima era davvero più profonda: mi sembrava molto più grande dell'età che aveva, tanto che spesso avevo dei lapsus e la consideravo mia coetanea. Intendiamoci, non scrivo qui solo per scrivere "Madonna come sto male", ci sono proprio cose in tutta questa storia che mi fanno sentire come se mi stessero scavando in petto con un cucchiaino arroventato. Vorrei proprio cercare di capire... qualcosa. L'ultima volta mi ha proprio detto "mi sento in colpa tutti i giorni per questa cosa, non vorrei darti questo dolore e se potessi renderti felice come prima sarei contentissima".
E io non so cosa mi abbia trattenuta dal dirle "guarda che non ci sono cause di forza maggiore per le quali devi per forza comportarti come una merda con me, eh?". Quasi quasi dalla risposta che mi ha dato pareva fosse una poveretta senza colpa.


----------



## nina (24 Maggio 2017)

Lei me lo ha detto delle volte: "tu di me hai delle aspettative"... ma farsi un viaggio, vedersi più di una volta a settimana, non venirmi a raccontare felice di tutti gli uomini che ti fischiano per strada (ma tutti eh)... esattamente che aspettative sono?!


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> È probabile, non dico di no, ma mi ha assicurato per anni che l'impegno se l'era preso con una ponderatezza che all'inizio-inizio non le avevo visto. Da quando ha cominciato a prendere le pasticche e frequenta gente all'università è cambiata veramente in un modo che io non mi faccio capace. Mi dà l'idea che cambi personalità a seconda delle persone con cui sta, perché mi parlava tutta contenta della gente che frequenta e a me francamente sembrano una manica di coglioni, e lei prima era davvero più profonda: mi sembrava molto più grande dell'età che aveva, tanto che spesso avevo dei lapsus e la consideravo mia coetanea. Intendiamoci, non scrivo qui solo per scrivere "Madonna come sto male", ci sono proprio cose in tutta questa storia che mi fanno sentire come se mi stessero scavando in petto con un cucchiaino arroventato. Vorrei proprio cercare di capire... qualcosa. L'ultima volta mi ha proprio detto "mi sento in colpa tutti i giorni per questa cosa, non vorrei darti questo dolore e se potessi renderti felice come prima sarei contentissima".
> E io non so cosa mi abbia trattenuta dal dirle "guarda che non ci sono cause di forza maggiore per le quali devi per forza comportarti come una merda con me, eh?". Quasi quasi dalla risposta che mi ha dato pareva fosse una poveretta senza colpa.


Sono andata a rileggere il tuo primo post: Aveva 17 anni quando e' iniziato il vostro rapporto. Sinceramente? Ha sbagliato ad agire come ha agito. Ma non a levarsi da un impegno che non voleva avere fin dall'inizio della vostra relazione. Io a 20 anni se volevo stare fuori a dormire, anche solo da una amica, dovevo chiedere il permesso a casa. Idem per trasferte, anche piccole, in treno.


----------



## nina (24 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sono andata a rileggere il tuo primo post: Aveva 17 anni quando e' iniziato il vostro rapporto. Sinceramente? Ha sbagliato ad agire come ha agito. Ma non a levarsi da un impegno che non voleva avere fin dall'inizio della vostra relazione. Io a 20 anni se volevo stare fuori a dormire, anche solo da una amica, dovevo chiedere il permesso a casa. Idem per trasferte, anche piccole, in treno.


Eh. Ma è esattamente quello il problema: a diciassette anni l'impegno lo voleva (dovessi vedere cosa mi diceva quando sono venuta ad abitare qui, per un periodo mi sono quasi chiesta se volesse sposarmi lei!), e dopo le prime incomprensioni la mamma la mandava volentieri... anzi, le diceva "perché non resti di più"! Era proprio... diversa. Non saprei rendere a parole proprio l'entità del cambiamento: mi diceva che non riuscica ad immaginare la vita senza di me... e me lo ha dettp pure la sera in cui si è fatta sgamare. Non sono cose leggere da dirmi. O non è mai stata innamorata, o lo è stata e le è passato, oppure non lo so... oppure adesso che non ha più solo me e attacca bottone co  tutti è più allettante questo della povera stronza in carrozzina che ti è sempre stata vicino e che è (parole di un mesetto fa) "letteralmente l'unica persona al mondo con cui fare discorsi di qualità". Capito? Anche come 'amica' o quel che era aveva me, separata da tutto il resto, con cui fare i discorsi intellettuali che non poteva fare con gli amichetti, e a cui poteva raccontare i cazzi suoi. Io reagivo a quel che mi veniva detto, altrimenti non mi sarei buttata. Non riesco a capire se sia proprio una persona fredda, che prova pochi sentimenti, o se sia verso di me che non ne ha mai provati.


----------



## iosolo (24 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh. Ma è esattamente quello il problema: a diciassette anni l'impegno lo voleva (dovessi vedere cosa mi diceva quando sono venuta ad abitare qui, per un periodo mi sono quasi chiesta se volesse sposarmi lei!), e dopo le prime incomprensioni la mamma la mandava volentieri... anzi, le diceva "perché non resti di più"! Era proprio... diversa. Non saprei rendere a parole proprio l'entità del cambiamento: mi diceva che non riuscica ad immaginare la vita senza di me... e me lo ha dettp pure la sera in cui si è fatta sgamare. Non sono cose leggere da dirmi. O non è mai stata innamorata, o lo è stata e le è passato, oppure non lo so... oppure adesso che non ha più solo me e attacca bottone co  tutti è più allettante questo della povera stronza in carrozzina che ti è sempre stata vicino e che è (parole di un mesetto fa) "letteralmente l'unica persona al mondo con cui fare discorsi di qualità". Capito? Anche come 'amica' o quel che era aveva me, separata da tutto il resto, con cui fare i discorsi intellettuali che non poteva fare con gli amichetti, e a cui poteva raccontare i cazzi suoi. Io reagivo a quel che mi veniva detto, altrimenti non mi sarei buttata. Non riesco a capire se sia proprio una persona fredda, che prova pochi sentimenti, o se sia verso di me che non ne ha mai provati.


Ma sempre 17 anni aveva. Tutti gli amori a 17 anni sono per sempre. Il suo, il mio, quello della maggiorparte delle persone. Si ama con tutta l'anima, perchè è così che si vive, con intensità. 
Quando diceva di amarti lo diceva sul serio e lo diceva come una 17enne, con quel per sempre sulle labbra. 

Non vogliamo sminuire quello che provi, ne quello che provava lei, ma ridimensionarlo in quel momento. 
La sua età per me è uno dei motivi per cui non si è andato oltre. 
Tutto quello che a te sembra una coglionata perchè non hai quell'età mentalmente, per lei non lo sono... quindi anche vivere con leggerezza, circondarsi da idioti ma sentirsi apprezzata a livello sociale. 

17 anni sono pochi, per capirci qualcosa e quindi si va a tentoni. Non sminuire però te stessa e lei pensando che quello che avete provato non sia stato reale. Lo è stato. In quel momento e in quel luogo.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2017)

Quello che ti voglio dire, Nina, e' che capisco la tua rabbia dovuta al suo tradimento. Ma le sue responsabilità verso te si esauriscono nel tradimento. Non nella sua evidente (e aggiungo comprensibile) paura di prendersi un impegno serio. Probabilmente con te ha scoperto cose. Aveva 17 anni però. Non si può pretendere che una ragazzina scelga di passare le vacanze con te, anziché coi familiari. O che rinunci alle feste coi compagni di scuola. Se a questo aggiungi che probabilmente non era neanche troppo convinta ancora del suo orientamento sessuale e che comunque non è bello trovarsi a pigliare psicofarmaci a vent'anni... Direi che il quadro è fatto. In tutto questo tu non c'entri nulla, se non che con te ha vissuto una esperienza che evidentemente le e' piaciuta, e servita, ma che nell'altro lato della medaglia le comportava cose e scelte di vita troppo  "grandi". Ivi forse compresa la tua disabilità, e le tue richieste di "esserci". Giustificate dal tuo punto di vista. Ma non mi sento onestamente di biasimare lei per altro che non sia il tradimento. Quello si. Ma non altro.

Scusa la franchezza.


----------



## nina (24 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quello che ti voglio dire, Nina, e' che capisco la tua rabbia dovuta al suo tradimento. Ma le sue responsabilità verso te si esauriscono nel tradimento. Non nella sua evidente (e aggiungo comprensibile) paura di prendersi un impegno serio. Probabilmente con te ha scoperto cose. Aveva 17 anni però. Non si può pretendere che una ragazzina scelga di passare le vacanze con te, anziché coi familiari. O che rinunci alle feste coi compagni di scuola. Se a questo aggiungi che probabilmente non era neanche troppo convinta ancora del suo orientamento sessuale e che comunque non è bello trovarsi a pigliare psicofarmaci a vent'anni... Direi che il quadro è fatto. In tutto questo tu non c'entri nulla, se non che con te ha vissuto una esperienza che evidentemente le e' piaciuta, e servita, ma che nell'altro lato della medaglia le comportava cose e scelte di vita troppo  "grandi". Ivi forse compresa la tua disabilità, e le tue richieste di "esserci". Giustificate dal tuo punto di vista. Ma non mi sento onestamente di biasimare lei per altro che non sia il tradimento. Quello si. Ma non altro.
> 
> Scusa la franchezza.


Ma infatti io non le ho mai fatto una colpa del suo andarsi a fare le vacanze col padre, anzi. Se tu mi dici "vado a fare le vacanze con papà" io ti dico vai. So benissimo che passrerai delle vacanze di merda, e lo sai anche tu. Io però non ti dico niente, perché è tuo padre. Ce l'avessi io ancora il padre con cui andare in vacanza. Se però poi tu mi chiami dalla vacanza e mi fai "vorrei tanto essere lì con te, papà mi sta trattando mlissimo, vorrei sentire la tua voce, sono tutta bagnata e vorrei fare l'amore con te", io mi sento presa un momento presa per il culo, perché mi ha avuta disponibile tutto il tempo. Se vuoi fare tutte queste cose fantastiche con me, trovi lo spazio. Era un concetto che anche il più fesso e cerebroleso dei miei compagni di classe capiva. Mi hai avuta a disposizione tutto il tempo: adesso mi vuoi?! È questo che mi ha fatta fa incazzare. Io morivo dalla voglia e a lei non fregava nulla, io volevo cazzeggiare e divertirmi con lei, ma poi quando vedi che io non ti faccio da cuscino mentre sei in vacanza con tuo padre, allora sono un'insensibile che ti tratta male? Qui non è semplice questione di essere piccoli. I soli 17 anni non giustificano. Io l'ho sempre compresa, ho sempre capito tutte le sue ragioni, non sono mai stata gelosa, le ho sempre permesso di fare tutto il cazzo che voleva proprio perché sapevo che era più piccola di me e che non aveva mai avuto amici. Guardacaso ho cominciato a non andarle più a genio quando non le facevo più da cuscino. Mentre lei ha preso gli antidepressivi ero orgogliosa di ogni suo successo con come se fossero i mei, perché pensavo "cazzo, si sta aprendo, che bello, sono così felice, ha pure trovato un amico che le vuole bene!" e invece l'amico se lo scopava. E parlava male di tutti i suoi amici, e invece loro sono degni di averla in mezzo a loro, io invece sono l'ultima degli stronzi. Le dicevo "se sei felice adesso che prendi gli antidepressivi, io me la cucio pure!", mi facevo raccontare tutti gli effetti collaterali, non le negavo mai nulla, e piangevo la notte perché avevo voglia di farmi fare una cazzo di carezza. Poi veniva da me, un mese prima del fattaccio, mi abbracciava e mi diceva, mentre scopava con quello già da un po', "ti amo perché sei speciale". Non è solo questione di avere una certa età. E non riesco a conciliare questa persona con l'altra ragazza che conoscevo, che una volta il mio bene lo sapeva fare. Hai diritto a tutto, alla tua vita, a farti le tue vacanze coi tuoi genitori, ai tuoi amici, a qualunque cosa, perché è giusto e sacrosanto, ma se io faccio parte della tua vita non posso essere la stronza che fa parte ad intermittenza solo quando piace a te, e da lì e partito proprio il disprezzo nei miei confronti. L'impegno lei lo ha ribadito tante volte, nel corso degli anni, altrimenti io adesso non starei così. Se io sono una persona così intelligente, così simpatica e insostituibile, presentami ai tuoi amici. Io ti ho presentata ai tuoi amici, ed ero fiera di te, Lei quasi quasi era gelosa, sia mai diventavano più amici miei e non suoi. Se uno ti racconta di tutte le cose che fa e ti snobba, a te le palle dopo un po' non girano? Le avessi detto "brutta puttana, mettiti un burqa e stattene in casa", ti dicevo "andiamoci a fare una vacanza" (perché poi con lui si voleva fare i weekend, e non ci andava per soldi. Se io mi adombravo "ma è come tu che te ne vai col migliore amico": questa è malizia ed è disonesta), "andiamocene a cazzeggiare", non "sposiamoci e facciamo sedici milioni di bambini". Che mi sarebbe piaciuto anche quello, eh, ma io le ho sempre dato i suoi tempi. Si è sempre fatto tutto come voleva, proprio perché avevo riguardo della sua età. Però insomma, ogni tanto avevo diritto anche io a farmi girare le palle. Fino a che le medicine non le ha prese, non c'era nessuno, vicino a lei. E quando poi le persone sono arrivate, io non le ho mai impedito di frequentarle. Solo che se sei TU per prima a dirmi "ci sei anche tu", allora ci sono anche io, e sono una persona, o no? O la gente va scusata solo per l'età che ha? Adesso è proprio il rimorso che mi mangia, quando le dicevo "cazzo, comportati come un essere umano": a lasciarla fare, chissà se le cosa sarebbero andate in un altro modo. Forse la mia rabbia andava incanalata fuori dal rapporto che avevo con lei, ma era dura.

Scusa se sembro veemente, non sei tu, è l'argomento  se leggi dell'astio, non è verso di te.


----------

